# CADDDY FEST



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

topic explains itself


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

tight


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

mine


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

uso miami


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

miami again


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Individuals miami


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

This is mine.












Last edited by allcoupedup at Dec 28 2003, 11:31 AM


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

USO miami again 



Last edited by fresnosuenos at Jul 19 2002, 07:08 AM


----------



## 84coupe (Apr 19, 2002)

This is mine


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Damn, I love those Euro clips on the 2 doors


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MY 77 CADI COUPE DEVILLE


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

God dammnnn iv seen all couped ups lac before but it looks so damn tite


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NICE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

DEM 2 green Coups and that Red one TYGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

Hey lowcadi here's one that might represent how your `77 will look with juice and wires... I think it's the same type! lol... If not I apologize for my ignorance, as I am farfrom a caddy expert.

Nice car (it's not mine) found it on the net somwhere!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS A TIGHT 77 -79 CADI CANT REALLY TELL WITCH ONE IT IS I HAVE TO SEE THE REAR END BUT YOU WERE CLOSE ENOUGH HOMIE VWLOWNSLO


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

yea that looks dope...but then again what caddy dont


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

A caddy I saw at homies hydraulics


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

back view


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Fontana show again


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANOTHER NICE CADDY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SITTIN LOW


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

I love this lac boy you don't even know!


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Sorry, i'm gonna kill it with FWD and 20s













Last edited by Joe5pt0 at Jul 18 2002, 11:49 PM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ORANGE LAC


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Tampa slamfest a few years back


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Slam fest again


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BAM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

3 WHEELIN


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

I love this topic (as I wipe the drool from the keyboard)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOW CADI LIMO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

i got tons of caddi pics but i dunt kno how 2 post


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

94 CADDY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I REALLY LOVE THIS CADILLAC


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

This ones not real but I like it!


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

mine again


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BACK SHOT NICE


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Jul 19 2002, 03:03 AM
> *i got tons of caddi pics but i dunt kno how 2 post*


 go to reply to topic....at the bottom of the next window before the text of the forum starts it says file attachments, click browse and find ur picture u want to attach, open it then click reply


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I LIKE THIS ONE TOO IT STANDS OUT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YOU JUST GOTS TO LOVE EM MUTHAFUKIN CADILLACS :biggrin:


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jul 19 2002, 02:49 AM
> *Sorry, i'm gonna kill it with FWD and 20s
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMN YOU!!!,lol...its still a caddy so u didnt kill nothin dawg


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 19 2002, 03:16 AM
> *YOU JUST GOTS TO LOVE EM MUTHAFUKIN CADILLACS :biggrin:*


 TRU DAT!!TRU DAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK+Jul 19 2002, 01:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaDillAc sMacK @ Jul 19 2002, 01:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Joe5pt0_@Jul 19 2002, 02:49 AM
> *Sorry, i'm gonna kill it with FWD and 20s
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU!!!,lol...its still a caddy so u didnt kill nothin dawg[/b][/quote]
NAH BUT HE KILLED HIS TRANS LOL MY BAD JOE O HAD TO DO IT HOMIE LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 19 2002, 01:12 AM
> *I LIKE THIS ONE TOO IT STANDS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


 I LIKE THE COLOR


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

this is for flossy von fleetwood


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

aswell as this one


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

THIS MUST BE THE BEST FUCKIN TOPIC I'VE HAVE SEEN IN MONTHS. CADILLACS ARE THE SHIT!! I WANT TO SEE MORE,MORE,MORE,MORE,ETC. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 19 2002, 12:06 AM
> *94 CADDY
> 
> 
> ...


 one word....




DAMN!!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 18 2002, 11:45 PM
> *ANOTHER NICE CADDY
> 
> 
> ...


 damn... i love gold a chrome combo


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

what bout the one i posted biglinc???????????? lol


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 19 2002, 01:22 AM
> *aswell as this one*


 three words...






DAY TIME PICS


Lol, but from what i can see its lookin good


----------



## UnitedRidaZ (Dec 21, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 18 2002, 10:49 PM
> *ORANGE LAC
> 
> 
> ...


 iii love this car!!!!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BiglInc+Jul 19 2002, 07:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BiglInc @ Jul 19 2002, 07:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Chris_@Jul 19 2002, 01:22 AM
> *aswell as this one*


three words...






DAY TIME PICS


Lol, but from what i can see its lookin good[/b][/quote]
I had just finished off the install and wanted some pics.....lol


----------



## SC Coupe (Dec 26, 2001)

here's one


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SC Coupe_@Jul 19 2002, 08:20 AM
> *here's one
> 
> 
> ...


 if lil vato wants his juice done sooner and cheaper he should come over to the mainland........tell him to hit me up on msn next time he is on


----------



## SC Coupe (Dec 26, 2001)

koo will do


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

My new Cadillac


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Somebody had a pic of my old cadillac at SanDiego last year the pic from the magazine I can't seem to find it


----------



## DPG (Jun 25, 2002)

my old one


----------



## DPG (Jun 25, 2002)

more


----------



## LSonDubz (Jul 20, 2001)

i like that red one on the 1st page.. and im lovin that blue on the one above


----------



## DPG (Jun 25, 2002)

thanks LSonDubz


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 19 2002, 02:38 PM
> *My new Cadillac*


 man u must have gotten the last 80s drop top! lol

its gonna be fucking bad ass man!! *wish i had it hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)




----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Low Riders Limited's Convertable caddy


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Nose to nose


----------



## 40ounces (Jan 25, 2002)

fuck yeh this is a dope ass topic


----------



## pearldrop (Feb 5, 2002)

Here's Mine


----------



## ssdrop64 (Feb 21, 2002)

this is my daily driver - it's for sale $12,500


----------



## ssdrop64 (Feb 21, 2002)

the 16" vogues


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i dont even want to put these up now,,,,(DAMN I NEED A 90's KIT)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

bravo, that shit it tight man what you talkin about looks goog without the 90kit


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

This lac was in LTD bak in the day









Now this lac was never in LTD but I would have been proud of it if it was!!


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 19 2002, 09:37 PM
> *i dont even want to put these up now,,,,(DAMN I NEED A 90's KIT)
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah bravo that is a mean 3 wheel. The 90 kit would make it look good but it looks just fine with out one. Cadillac are just so pretty don't you guys think?????


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

lowcadi,,,,thanx for the complement captain

fresnosuenos,,,,thanx for the words,, as well

yall both looking good on your rides,,,aint nothing like a lac 



Last edited by BRAVO at Jul 19 2002, 10:44 PM


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

post some pics of fwd lacs i need some ideas for paint on mine


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

damn i really think that was the best post i have ever scene .. congrats to all the owners of those cars. and to everyone dat posted..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

here ya go


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

a white one


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

different


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Unity c.c.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Unity c.c.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Unity c.c


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Unity c.c.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Unity c.c.

Hi Homies, at http://adobe.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=67b0...e21b30622726518 you can see more pics of the green Caddy.

Regards,
Edwin


----------



## Draggin (Aug 23, 2001)

This topic is off the hook!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

OH MAN...this TOPIC is OFF tha CHAINZ...

personally...i think tha caddy'z look bettah than impalaz...


LACS FOREVER....long-live this TOPIC!

reskept gwanni' out 2 caddilacsmack...

SZEEN!


----------



## RO69RAG (May 29, 2002)

Caddy from PHX


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 20 2002, 12:14 AM
> *Unity c.c.*


 damn homie, blue walls and all! hats a brand new lac u got there! lol


----------



## RO69RAG (May 29, 2002)

Caddy SUV. Looks good to me.


----------



## RO69RAG (May 29, 2002)

realistics c.c. from mexico


----------



## 93/96CadillacFleetwood (Jun 25, 2002)

My fucken pic dont wanna come out!!!!!!!!] 



Last edited by 93/96CadillacFleetwood at Jul 19 2002, 06:06 PM


----------



## 91fleetwood (Jun 12, 2002)

LimeLight C.C.


















Pic 1 is Randy L.
Pic 2 is John B.


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

CADILLACS ARE THE SHIT!!!!KEEP UM COMIN BOYS(greatest topic on layitlow :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ) 



Last edited by CaDillAc sMacK at Jul 19 2002, 10:48 PM


----------



## Draggin (Aug 23, 2001)

True that!
Keep them Lacs a coming!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Here is my painters cadi I think its for sale 5000 obo


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

My other homies cadi also for sale 5000


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

Here's my 80 DeVille...


----------



## CADDYridenLOW (Jun 30, 2001)

And here's some of my daily driver...98 DeVille


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADDYridenLOW_@Jul 20 2002, 12:11 AM
> *Here's my 80 DeVille...*


 damn that is a nice caddy
respekt


----------



## 93/96CadillacFleetwood (Jun 25, 2002)

Any info on this caddy here it's fucken badd what car club or anything this shit deserves to be featured in some magazine!!!!(the brownish caddy below)











Last edited by 93/96CadillacFleetwood at Jul 19 2002, 09:16 PM


----------



## redReagle (Dec 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 19 2002, 07:23 PM
> *Here is my painters cadi I think its for sale 5000 obo*


 i will buy it i live in FLA is it juiced


----------



## RO69RAG (May 29, 2002)

Caddy from Majestics, PHX, AZ


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

cant compete with moast of these, but this is my daily driver ill have 3 wheel pics soon


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

shit i think your caddy is tight as fukk lowcadi. keep it gangsta dawg.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

93/96 cadi that brown cadi belongs to a guy named Juan from De Aquellas CC in Orange County we did the hydros and hardlines it was for sale for 15,000 Im not sure if he is still selling it it has one of my whammy setups in it


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

iv noticed this topic slowin down...SHOW UR DAMN CADILLAC PRIDE HOMIES!!!!


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

sorry i am getting in on this topic late


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

one i found on tha net


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here is my caddy


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here is another shot.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Shot #3


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Shot #4


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

i hope this fucking works...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

fuckin A!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Jul 20 2002, 10:29 AM
> *Shot #3*


 now your avatar makes sense!lol. nice ride i like the murals


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

do u guys see my lac pics? or its just me?


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 20 2002, 04:17 PM
> *do u guys see my lac pics? or its just me?*


 Red X's


----------



## 93/96CadillacFleetwood (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks Mr. Impala so you saw his Caddie in person what do you think of it!!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

this is my new page.

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view...?page_id=224357

ill try again with this.


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

I wish everyday was CADDDDDDYYY FEST day!


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jul 20 2002, 05:16 PM
> *I wish everyday was CADDDDDDYYY FEST day!*


 it should be a worldwide holiday!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

Canadian caddys!


----------



## BIZNEZZ (Jun 4, 2002)

just gotta say this is tha best topic ever i would post my old caddy but i dont know how. i got a new project in tha works its gonna be rawer then 20 pounds of uncut cane-BIG BIZ


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

hey Biznezz send me ur caddy ill post for [email protected], include some info bout that album u got, i wanna hear some of that homie


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

GET SOME MORE CADDIES UP


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

http://www.streetcustoms.com/archives/imag...lac/PHOTO_A.jpg


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

http://www.streetcustoms.com/archives/imag...lac/PHOTO_D.jpg


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

http://images.cardomain.com/installs/21200...2135_8_full.jpg

http://images.cardomain.com/installs/21200...2135_6_full.jpg


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

http://images.cardomain.com/installs/18100...1480_1_full.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

this is my baby my '73 'Lac Deville, she's gettin done all up now, wit 20" Chrome Daytonas, airbags, it's got 2 15" subs in the back, 2 Xplod Amps, head unit, sweetest ride 'Lacs 4 Life!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

this is my baby my '73 'Lac Deville, she's gettin done all up now, wit 20" Chrome Daytonas, airbags, it's got 2 15" subs in the back, 2 Xplod Amps, head unit, sweetest ride 'Lacs 4 Life!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WOW THATS SWEET, IT WOULD LOOK NICE ON DUBZ


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

love those dam caddys
this is a big body getting done 



Last edited by drasticbean at Jul 21 2002, 04:24 PM


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

here is another one


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

bling bling..............


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

3 wheel


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

HOW HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

NOW THIS IS ONE OF THE HOTTEST CADDY I'VE SEEN IN A WHILE....


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowkaliloryder07 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 21 2002, 04:45 PM
> *NOW THIS IS ONE OF THE HOTTEST CADDY I'VE SEEN IN A WHILE....*


 the drool on my keyboard is messin up my comp....shit, what year is that? 77? and the orange one doin the 3 wheel looks like a 77 too but wit the vynil top.....both are coupe devilles right? jus makin sure


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 22 2002, 01:38 AM
> *3 wheel
> 
> 
> ...


bro that is sick!!! man that shit is one of the tightest i have ever seen man!!! 



Last edited by calvin at Jul 22 2002, 02:46 AM


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

cadi...hot hot!!!!!!!1


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

what you guys think


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hot


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hot


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

very nice set up


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

do i need to say anything about this one


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

and he drives this once in a while.....yes he does


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

swing what you bring..............


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

DDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!
All these Cadillacs are makin my dick hard. FUCK you gotta love them Lacs. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

:biggrin: ....here's my daily


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYMN!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

FUK ME!!! thats a lot of lacs and every single one is off the chains


and i know it aint real... but fuk.. still looks tight as fuk to me!! :thumbsup:


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Jul 20 2002, 05:40 PM
> *cant compete with moast of these, but this is my daily driver ill have 3 wheel pics soon
> 
> 
> ...


 thats an 87 like in the SN right??

if so i might be gettin a choc brown one by the end of the year :thumbsup:
what size rimz are those also?? i LOVE it man... i might be needin to ask u a few Q's later this year


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

this is the backend of my '63 Fleetwood, just before i got a ticket for doing this.....


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

orange- yes an 87 on 13"s


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

mine,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

some


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

dad flossin my lac at my weddin on sat


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

BIG BIZ NEZZ's CADDY


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

Blingin


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

That one almost looks like mine.


----------



## lowkaliloryder07 (Apr 16, 2002)

no offense to caddilac smacks car, his looks good, but the paint job on your allcoupedup is bangin


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

I like to own one of these


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

1979 Seville Opera









USO of Miami









1988 Cadillac Limo with a look-a-like Rolls Royce


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Can't really figure out what year this Fleetwood limo is but it has a 90's front clip. I would love to see the frame on this car.


----------



## CaliforniaStylz (Jun 4, 2002)

What happened? Why did they end? Gimmie more! Japan, US, anywhere just gimmie more! I know you got more pics of the big body 93-96 where they at? Dont hold out, c'mon! I'm going through withdrawl here.


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Damit tomorrow!!!  lol.... Maybe...... I'm trying to figure out which images should I post on the web.


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

the golf cart is fuckin tight... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

I like this 3-wheel


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowkaliloryder07_@Jul 23 2002, 03:45 AM
> *no offense to caddilac smacks car, his looks good, but the paint job on your allcoupedup is bangin*


 thas not mine, its BIG BIZ's....i still gotta get some pics of mine, its almost all stock right now its getting prepped for painting 2 so i cant really get pics,lokl


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 23 2002, 04:42 AM
> *Can't really figure out what year this Fleetwood limo is but it has a 90's front clip. I would love to see the frame on this car.
> 
> 
> ...


 damn that thing needs some wires, on all 8 wheels.lol then itll be bangin


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Nice


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 23 2002, 04:08 PM
> *I like to own one of these
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:
thats the best one so far!!!

IMO lol


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 18 2002, 10:21 PM
> *TIGHT*


damnnnit,,,,,i love this car :angry:











Last edited by originales at Jul 23 2002, 12:38 PM


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

This is my ride!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Snap 2! BTW check out www.eternalrollerz.com for more pics of it!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Snap 3


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

The setup for now :biggrin:


----------



## trampbaby (Jun 22, 2002)

70 coup deville drop on 20" lowenharts, so sick........i'll put up the custom interior when i finish the carpet...hint-hint...white dash, oh its big pimpin baby!!!
pleezebelieveit


----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 23 2002, 02:26 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any sexier move??!! 



Last edited by allcoupedup at Jul 24 2002, 01:17 AM


----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)

Peep this, its a 99 chevrolet silverado with an escalade front clip on it


----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

man thas a gangsta 3


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

nice 3 wheel....


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

Here all the way from Low & Broke Texas ...Coupe De Kille!!!!


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chromelac_@Jul 23 2002, 11:46 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats how the Cadillac EXT should of looked..


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 23 2002, 10:31 AM
> *Nice*


Lol, that's my old 1990 I sold! That was on Daytona Beach. Where the hell you find that pix? Lol...


http://www.angelfire.com/md/UnidosCC/ 



Last edited by ROYAL_T_FL at Jul 24 2002, 09:32 AM


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

image the stress the motor went through rolling out of the sand


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

damn this is still the tightest topic i have seen keep them coming..


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROYAL_T_FL+Jul 24 2002, 06:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ROYAL_T_FL @ Jul 24 2002, 06:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that's my old 1990 I sold! That was on Daytona Beach. Where the hell you find that pix? Lol...


http://www.angelfire.com/md/UnidosCC/


[/b][/quote]
Bring back old memories huh????


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Girllllll check out the sexy man.....


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Who's Blazer do I see....... lol......


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

tell em about the new fleetwood up in the driveway Tim, lol


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 24 2002, 10:16 AM
> *Who's Blazer do I see....... lol......*


 You got all my old pix!


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Jul 24 2002, 10:49 AM
> *tell em about the new fleetwood up in the driveway Tim, lol*


 Hmmm...


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

yulp.... I still got more of your... (sniff sniff) former Cadillac......


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 24 2002, 11:15 AM
> *yulp.... I still got more of your... (sniff sniff) former Cadillac......*


Yea? Lol... I sold it on-line to some dude in Saudi Arabia, no shit. Paid $1200 more that what I bought it for. 



Last edited by ROYAL_T_FL at Jul 24 2002, 10:55 PM


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROYAL_T_FL+Jul 24 2002, 12:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ROYAL_T_FL @ Jul 24 2002, 12:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Caddys 83_@Jul 24 2002, 11:15 AM
> *yulp.... I still got more of your... (sniff sniff) former Cadillac......*


Yea? Lol... I sold it on-line to some dude in Saudi Arabi, no shit. Paid $1200 more that what I bought it for.[/b][/quote]
really?? did you ask him if they have any lowriders out there?


----------



## BIZNEZZ (Jun 4, 2002)

in tha mag it said you have a record lable, so whats up with that what kinda work are you doin


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83+Jul 24 2002, 11:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Caddys 83 @ Jul 24 2002, 11:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really?? did you ask him if they have any lowriders out there?[/b][/quote]
Well, there might be, but a lot of the roads there are F'd. It's a lot like AZ in 1950.


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIZNEZZ_@Jul 24 2002, 11:25 AM
> *in tha mag it said you have a record lable, so whats up with that what kinda work are you doin*


 The label is Full Moon Records, Inc. Just slangin' underground now lataly... Peep the page if ya like...

http://www.angelfire.com/fl/FULLMOONRECORDS


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2002)

this is the 94 I just got last week. (this is the pick from the dealer, I haven't taken any yet)


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

damn i dont even drive a caddy i drive a regal and i all i gots ta say is that this is one dope ass thread! mucho respeto to all the gangsta caddy owners and their accomplishments!


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Check out this Eldorado Front Grill.... I want to find out more info on this so bad....


----------



## junior (May 28, 2002)

now I want a big boddie


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

majestics caddy


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

majestics


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

RICH I like that black Coupe Hopper :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

limo


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

This FWD looks pretty nice


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Jul 25 2002, 02:59 PM
> *This FWD looks pretty nice
> 
> 
> ...


awwww how cuuuute........


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

caddy's call me a moron if you want and im sure if you dont someone else will. cAnt tell from your avatar but is it an 81-84 seville or am i way off


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

noo its longer than a seville what is it?


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

caddys 83 avatar is a deville or fleet, i think its a fleetwood, and im guessing but since it says caddy 83! i think its a 83


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

His avitar would be a fleetwood.
PS yes that baby lac is cute LOL!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK_@Jul 25 2002, 02:15 PM
> *im guessing but since it says caddy 83! i think its a 83*


 shut up smart ass haha :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Love that white


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats nice


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

''


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that looks like ol buddy from hollywood customs


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

I think it is... Can't really remember but that cadillac was for sale.


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

i love that yellow and white caddy, what color do u guys would think be better for my top on my 84 fleet 2 door, its gunna be cobalt blue so white, black or navy blue top?


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK_@Jul 25 2002, 11:46 PM
> *i love that yellow and white caddy, what color do u guys would think be better for my top on my 84 fleet 2 door, its gunna be cobalt blue so white, black or navy blue top?*


 Don't know what Cobalt blue looks like so sorry I can't help


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

sweet Phatom top!


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

again.....


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

WHITE TOPs they look sweet i had white on both my lacs wit a blue paint job


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

1990 model


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

nice


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

83 fleetwood Coupe


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 26 2002, 08:25 AM
> *nice*


 that shit looks mafia as hell!!!


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

cruisin with christ!


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

mine again


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

and again


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

X's dude


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

ol school


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

gangsta 3


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

more


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

....


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

last one


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

are all yall givin up on caddies!!!come on i havent seen another post besides mine all day


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

did they make 90 2doors


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

repost,,,because i like looking at this one, :biggrin:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by originales_@Jul 26 2002, 09:10 PM
> *repost,,,because i like looking at this one, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Theres one almost like it in OKlahoma City .except its painted Lime Green, mirror tint and a kit on the back... No gold but chrome....


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Jul 27 2002, 04:55 AM
> *did they make 90 2doors*


 not from the factory


----------



## BIZNEZZ (Jun 4, 2002)

this topic will never get old. if i only knew how to post pics i would post some. so how do you do it??


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83+Jul 27 2002, 01:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Caddys 83 @ Jul 27 2002, 01:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--originales_@Jul 26 2002, 09:10 PM
> *repost,,,because i like looking at this one, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Theres one almost like it in OKlahoma City .except its painted Lime Green, mirror tint and a kit on the back... No gold but chrome....[/b][/quote]
it looks ok to me... but too much gold and brown colors... makes it look dirty with that green


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

ttt!!! keep the lac thread goin! 



Last edited by calvin at Jul 27 2002, 05:45 PM


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

GOD DAMN ORANGE THAT CADDY IS FUCKIN NICCCEEE!!!!WHAT IS IT LIKE AN 63 or 62??


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK_@Jul 28 2002, 05:31 AM
> *GOD DAMN ORANGE THAT CADDY IS FUCKIN NICCCEEE!!!!WHAT IS IT LIKE AN 63 or 62??*


 dunno... i think it could be a 66... cant remember lol


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

exec


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

fav mural to date


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

super fly


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

german?


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

ill


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

ill part 2


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

shaktasticle


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

super model?


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

homies


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

bros old one....(93 pics commin soon) 



Last edited by Flossy VonFleetwood at Jul 27 2002, 10:19 PM


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

my latest...before the scotchbrite incident


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Jul 27 2002, 09:19 PM
> *homies*


 same him bout 30 minutes ago......still needs clear bad.......lol


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

think hes gonna pull her all aprt now..joe got under his skin with the new brougham


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

hey flossy....did you just get a bran new top for ur lac?or did you dye it?


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Jul 27 2002, 03:22 PM
> *my latest...before the scotchbrite incident *


 what happened????


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

bullets are gangsta


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

hells yeah bullets r tha shit, thas wut i got


----------



## UnitedRidaZ (Dec 21, 2001)

shes only 2500 dollar guys


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK_@Jul 27 2002, 10:33 PM
> *hey flossy....did you just get a bran new top for ur lac?or did you dye it?*


 i used sem brand dye and a fair amount of prep..worked really really well..very flexible but still within cure stage i think, used same brand on the kit...this is strickly temporary for this summer tho


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales+Jul 27 2002, 10:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Jul 27 2002, 10:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Flossy VonFleetwood_@Jul 27 2002, 03:22 PM
> *my latest...before the scotchbrite incident  *


what happened???? [/b][/quote]
well this champagne was recently applied "splash n dash " steelo with my homeboy, we had some "issues" so i am presently preppin it and puttin patterns all over in ghost fashion. this is a super rush just to be rollin until winter when she gets her new wrapped belly and complete color change over.....i hate this combo right now :angry: ..but right after that pic i started scuffing....we'll see what happens next i guess


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

want


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

looks mean


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

ya


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

ya 2


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

ya......3


----------



## 93/96CadillacFleetwood (Jun 25, 2002)

Flossy Von Fleetwood were did you get those sicc ass pics!!


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

dam


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

big body,bangin


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

84 Coupe Deville


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

damn,,that is off tha hook fo real,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

/'


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by originales_@Jul 27 2002, 11:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ya Thats phat....


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Not feeling on the Chevy kit though in my opinion


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 27 2002, 10:13 PM
> *big body,bangin*


 whos car is that,,, im very curious about how they did the rear suspenion,,


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by originales+Jul 27 2002, 10:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Jul 27 2002, 10:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Jul 27 2002, 10:13 PM
> *big body,bangin*


whos car is that,,, im very curious about how they did the rear suspenion,,[/b][/quote]
all i can tell you,is that the caddy only has lower trailing,24 inch strokes,and the the strokes are mounted to the lower trailing arms,the rest is a secret,you can also check it out on the new truucha lowrider videos,


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Jul 27 2002, 10:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Jul 27 2002, 10:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all i can tell you,is that the caddy only has lower trailing,24 inch strokes,and the the strokes are mounted to the lower trailing arms,the rest is a secret,you can also check it out on the new truucha lowrider videos,[/b][/quote]
by the way the cylinder mount looks,, that car cant come close to laying,,,is this so??


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

IT LAYS AND IT DRIVES


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 27 2002, 10:58 PM
> *IT LAYS AND IT DRIVES*


 interesting,,,,,,,i need details,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Jul 28 2002, 12:13 AM
> *looks mean*


 This car is bad I believe it was from southside


----------



## Cadi Coupe (Dec 31, 2001)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

damn lookin tight yall, much respect to these caddy owners keep em comin boys


----------



## IhopMY95 (Oct 24, 2001)

yep thats how Uso Miami does it down here, fuck dem bullshit 20s












Last edited by IhopMY95 at Jul 28 2002, 03:24 PM


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

I've posted these ones too many times in the past but just had to get in on this topic. Someone posted the gold one earlier in this thread.


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

don't matter...your rides are sweet sameways!

is there any way to immortalize <sp> this thread? :biggrin:


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

both those rides are madly clean


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jul 28 2002, 10:56 PM
> *I've posted these ones too many times in the past but just had to get in on this topic. Someone posted the gold one earlier in this thread.
> 
> 
> ...


 damn now im jealous  why sizes rims and tires are on those 2?


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 28 2002, 02:18 PM
> *damn now im jealous  why sizes rims and tires are on those 2?*


 Both have 14x7's with 175/70 tires. The gold car has standard offsets and the white has reverse.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow+Jul 28 2002, 11:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LayItLow @ Jul 28 2002, 11:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--calvin_@Jul 28 2002, 02:18 PM
> *damn now im jealous  why sizes rims and tires are on those 2?*


Both have 14x7's with 175/70 tires. The gold car has standard offsets and the white has reverse.[/b][/quote]
sweet! thanks.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow+Jul 28 2002, 11:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LayItLow @ Jul 28 2002, 11:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--calvin_@Jul 28 2002, 02:18 PM
> *damn now im jealous  why sizes rims and tires are on those 2?*


Both have 14x7's with 175/70 tires. The gold car has standard offsets and the white has reverse.[/b][/quote]
sweet! thanks.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow+Jul 28 2002, 08:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LayItLow @ Jul 28 2002, 08:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--calvin_@Jul 28 2002, 02:18 PM
> *damn now im jealous  why sizes rims and tires are on those 2?*


Both have 14x7's with 175/70 tires. The gold car has standard offsets and the white has reverse.[/b][/quote]
how did u get the 14x7 reverse to tuck on the big body????


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris+Jul 28 2002, 03:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chris @ Jul 28 2002, 03:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did u get the 14x7 reverse to tuck on the big body????[/b][/quote]
some rimms will tuck w/o doing anything. some u have to grind the caliper a little . same with 13's


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IhopMY95_@Jul 28 2002, 05:23 PM
> *yep thats how Uso Miami does it down here, fuck dem bullshit 20s
> 
> 
> ...


 now that is tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

but on lac's the rims will rub on the skirt if they are 14x7's


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigmack187+Jul 28 2002, 04:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bigmack187 @ Jul 28 2002, 04:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IhopMY95_@Jul 28 2002, 05:23 PM
> *yep thats how Uso Miami does it down here, fuck dem bullshit 20s
> 
> 
> ...


now that is tight :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
aye ihopmy95, good call homie, show em dat 20s suck a dick!! 13's and 14's fo life!!


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MAN I LOVE THAT SHIT


----------



## trampbaby (Jun 22, 2002)

DAMNNNNNNN...man that can turn a housewife to a hoe fa sho


----------



## 94bigbodylac (Jun 10, 2002)

The 93-96 big body hopping on the streets is fucking bad ass. Even though its missing a front bumper there aren't many big bodys that can clown like that one is!!!TIGHT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

#1


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

#2


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83+Jul 28 2002, 05:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Caddys 83 @ Jul 28 2002, 05:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--originales_@Jul 27 2002, 11:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya Thats phat....[/b][/quote]
this is a great pic...new desktop for sure.....this is my bro n law's new ride just picked up


----------



## ROLLERZONLYRIDER (May 27, 2002)




----------



## bad88mustang (Jul 11, 2002)

Rollerz only that is a bad ass fleetwood 

i seen it at the dallas show that one and the green and purple coupe are fat as hell

you be doin it in dallas


----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 28 2002, 06:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i remember seeing all of USO's caddies lined up at LRM in january.....hotness...

aye homie, when am i gonna get to see USO's finest bro??? you guys gonna go to the LRM show in august?


----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)

this has to be the best posted every on layitlow


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

87 Deville Limo


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

again.. odd lookin


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Nice Cadillac hearse


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

same hearse


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)

My Old Fleetwood on 13's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice lac homie


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtieclassic.com_@Jul 29 2002, 02:43 PM
> *My Old Fleetwood on 13's*


 didnt you have that in the auto trader??


----------



## skardawg (Apr 29, 2002)

This is the one I want........same color too.......


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

I love the Fat White Wall's on this 1978 Eldorado :thumbsup: 



Last edited by Caddys 83 at Jul 30 2002, 01:32 AM


----------



## skardawg (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 30 2002, 12:31 AM
> *I love the Fat White Wall's on this 1978 Eldorado :thumbsup:*


 I am in LOVE...................


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

1978 Seville Roadster Cadillac


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 30 2002, 04:37 PM
> *1978 Seville Roadster Cadillac
> 
> 
> ...


thats a 1978?! 

looks more like a 1930-35 or sumthin 



Last edited by orange at Aug 2 2002, 07:50 PM


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by orange+Jul 30 2002, 04:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (orange @ Jul 30 2002, 04:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Caddys 83_@Jul 30 2002, 04:37 PM
> *1978 Seville Roadster Cadillac
> 
> 
> ...


thats a 1978?! 

looks more like a 1930-35 or sumthin[/b][/quote]
Hard to belive but it is a '78... in the 70's and 80's cadillac had all kinds of odd cars coming out from different custom manufactures...

I posted this earlier


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83+Jul 31 2002, 12:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Caddys 83 @ Jul 31 2002, 12:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to belive but it is a '78...  in the 70's and 80's cadillac had all kinds of odd cars coming out from different custom manufactures...

I posted this earlier







[/b][/quote]
ah kool :thumbsup:

i think that 78 "classic" style one looks fukin tite tho


----------



## IhopMY95 (Oct 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by blacktowncar+Jul 29 2002, 03:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (blacktowncar @ Jul 29 2002, 03:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--gangstaburban95_@Jul 28 2002, 06:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember seeing all of USO's caddies lined up at LRM in january.....hotness...

aye homie, when am i gonna get to see USO's finest bro??? you guys gonna go to the LRM show in august?[/b][/quote]
nah, I dont know the exact story but either we're boycotting or just no one wants to go. The impala is getting repainted and getting chrome front suspension and engine, along wit some custom work. 

The cadillac is sitting waiting to get put backed together because he did a full chrome undercarriage and candy frame and belly. It is also gonna be getting a fresh coat of candy purple.

My car is gettin dropped off at Reds within the next days.

We just gt a MCLS back from the paint booth

I think alvaro is gonna repaint his car.

and the 73 is sitting waiting for juice which should be done by December.

And we got a Grand Prix coming out too.

By Janurary, if this boycott shit is over, we're gonna show Miami whats up.


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROYAL_T_FL+Jul 25 2002, 04:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ROYAL_T_FL @ Jul 25 2002, 04:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--rlowride_@Jul 24 2002, 10:49 AM
> *tell em about the new fleetwood up in the driveway Tim, lol*


Hmmm...[/b][/quote]
this is a tight ride but what happend with the back rims and the skirt?

that wheel is sticking out way too far!!!

what size wheelz are they?


----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IhopMY95+Jul 30 2002, 11:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (IhopMY95 @ Jul 30 2002, 11:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, I dont know the exact story but either we're boycotting or just no one wants to go. The impala is getting repainted and getting chrome front suspension and engine, along wit some custom work. 

The cadillac is sitting waiting to get put backed together because he did a full chrome undercarriage and candy frame and belly. It is also gonna be getting a fresh coat of candy purple.

My car is gettin dropped off at Reds within the next days.

We just gt a MCLS back from the paint booth

I think alvaro is gonna repaint his car.

and the 73 is sitting waiting for juice which should be done by December.

And we got a Grand Prix coming out too.

By Janurary, if this boycott shit is over, we're gonna show Miami whats up.[/b][/quote]
i think yall already have shown Miami was up 

august 8th is the next meetin right?


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

dayam that 1978 seville roadster is clean!!!it would look pimp hoppin an 3 wheelin


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

drop the top!


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

daamm that drop is fuckin tight


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)

My old 90'd caddy... from a few years back with 1" extended a-arms.


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

come on dont let this topic die!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

partners ride


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here is a shot for the lrm houston show a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Pic #2


----------



## trampbaby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skardawg_@Jul 29 2002, 08:46 PM
> *This is the one I want........same color too.......
> 
> 
> ...


 woooooweeeeeeee thats crazy!!


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

photo shopped wheels :thumbsdown:


----------



## bad88mustang (Jul 11, 2002)

there isnt anything better than a hooked up lac


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

.....


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

STOP postin pics of lacs that were on previous pages!


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

damn keep them coming..


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

#1


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

#2 the paint


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

#3 paint again


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

#4 front


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Now I am drooling, the reflection is so clean i see another 'lac. This a tight threads.


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Another 78 Opera Seville Cadillac but as a Convertible


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Is that a 2 door big body i see in the reflection?? who made that one???
or is it just the reflection??  or wishfull thinking :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HELL YEAH IT DO LOOK LIKE A 2 DOOR


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

hmm......intresting.... I missed it earlier and now I see it, woha


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Aug 5 2002, 01:16 PM
> *HELL YEAH IT DO LOOK LIKE A 2 DOOR*


 I SAW THE SAME THING!!!! But wasn't sure if it was a warped reflection or what.....it looks like a two door!!!!


----------



## ssdrop64 (Feb 21, 2002)

hmmm wondering is it an optical illusion or not?


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

its just a warpped reflection


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

not warped reflection.. more like misleadin reflection..


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

its just the reflection,,,,


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by delvalle_@Jul 19 2002, 11:36 PM
> *Caddy SUV. Looks good to me.*


 W O W! That looks sooo smooth, that looks like a concpet car, all perfect and shit...


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)




----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

aye orange wuts the color on that lac??? i knmow its flaked out obviously but it is the base red color factory or another type? maybe candy brandywine?


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

OMFG! This thread is the best of all-time, Gary should pin this thread so it is always at the very top of Post Your Rides.


----------



## bad88mustang (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 5 2002, 03:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that a bad ass brougham


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

thats so nice flossy.

why arnt u on msn often anymore? 



Last edited by allergic2life at Aug 6 2002, 06:06 PM


----------



## Ritalin Kid (Apr 15, 2002)

Here's my contribution to the fest..


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN THAT IS NICE


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

NICE FLEETWOOD, ITS 4 SALE ON EBAY


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

That blue fleetwood looks really nice :biggrin:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Aug 8 2002, 12:47 AM
> *NICE FLEETWOOD, ITS 4 SALE ON EBAY
> 
> 
> ...


Its ok... Not feeling on the rims but thats my opinion


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

3 wheel


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

that one was for sale up here ish...wonder if it still is...tight


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Aug 8 2002, 01:55 PM
> *that one was for sale up here ish...wonder if it still is...tight*


 for sale where?


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

just in nw washington i believe...seattle or oregon..


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Ya it was for sell along time ago. Sometime in mid 2001


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

1958 Flower Car


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

hee heehee.... anyone remember this teddy bear rims? 



Last edited by Caddys 83 at Aug 8 2002, 04:00 PM


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

damn, these caddies are hell a nice, if anybody is looking for caddi accessories hit me up at www.eprecisionengraving.com


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Aug 8 2002, 02:59 PM
> *hee heehee.... anyone remember this teddy bear rims?*


 lmao,,, hell yeah i remember the teddy bear rims,, :biggrin:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

20 inch teddies,,,hahaha dope as hell..i guess im too much of a newbie but that shit is fun knee


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

TTT!!!!QUICK, CADDY FEST DROPPED TO THA SECOND PAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

TTT!!!!QUICK, CADDY FEST DROPPED TO THA SECOND PAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK_@Aug 9 2002, 01:54 PM
> *TTT!!!!QUICK, CADDY FEST DROPPED TO THA SECOND PAGE!!!!!!!*


Noooooo..... TTT Not the second Page!!!!! lol......

How about a 2002 Eldorado Convertible to save the day. 



Last edited by Caddys 83 at Aug 9 2002, 02:09 PM


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Aug 9 2002, 06:59 AM
> *hee heehee.... anyone remember this teddy bear rims?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:
daaaaaamn been a while since i seen the bears!!


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Purrty


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Aug 10 2002, 12:00 AM
> *Purrty*


 man everytime i see this pic(i got it saved) man...i need juice...lol

that shit just screams JUICE!


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

yeeah! that lac looks tight rollin on deuce zero teddys!


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

My 'Lac :biggrin:


----------



## rastaman (Jan 20, 2002)

damnnnnnnnnnnn :0


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

that kicks so much ass, i love that orange color.


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

That caddy is super clean, I love the lighter orange paint job with the darker orange interior, that caddy is bad ass :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here is a pic I took in vegas las year


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Another pic from vegas


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Aug 10 2002, 01:59 AM
> *My 'Lac :biggrin:*


 man i hate u.


lol!!!
that has to be one of if not the best lac i have ever seen. and i bet these pics dont do it justice. man i hate u..lol


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

thanx calvin :biggrin: ,heres something a lil different ...


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)

This is Bckbmpr84 old 90'd Fleetwood


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Aug 8 2002, 07:55 PM
> *that one was for sale up here ish...wonder if it still is...tight*


I saw that car at the chehalis show this year and sad to say it's falling apart. The top is bubbling and some of the filler for the frenched antennas is popping up. Still a nice street ride.


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

DAMN I MISS THAT CAR.
THANKS FOR POSTING THAT BOWTIECLASSIC, IT BROUGHT BACK MEMORIES


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

for ya'll 17's and up freaks....


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bowtieclassic.com_@Aug 9 2002, 11:48 PM
> *This is Bckbmpr84 old 90'd Fleetwood*











i cant wait to get my 84 Fleet looking like this!!!!!! 



Last edited by rlowride at Aug 10 2002, 05:30 PM


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wut size cylinders are those up front? they look like 10's to me.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

can't wait till i get my lac in a few weeks


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Aug 10 2002, 04:26 PM
> *can't wait till i get my lac in a few weeks*


 Imagine how I feel, I dont get mine for another half a year...


----------



## 67impala (Apr 9, 2002)

thats my caddy I photoshoped to have a red paint job and tan top 

www.photoshopjunkies.com


----------



## 67impala (Apr 9, 2002)

here she is pimped out with some gold!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67impala_@Aug 11 2002, 04:09 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn im loving that color! burgandy? 

man that shit looks tight! but do it in all chrome and see if u can add some 13s  lol


----------



## 67impala (Apr 9, 2002)

i dunno what color it is just messing around with photoshop doing things i never thought i could do with photoshop  13's will be no problem  now i got something else todo


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

A few shot's of Randy's Lac today...


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

Another...


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

Another...


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

Another...


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

Another...


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

Another...


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

ANother...


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

Another...


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

Another...


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

Last one...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROYAL_T_FL_@Aug 11 2002, 06:36 PM
> *Last one...*


 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!

man that is clean as hell!!!

what setup u got?
what size rims?
what size tires?

can i have it? lol!!!! 

lol nah that shit is tight man!


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

damn..... nice


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

AAAAAAhhhhhhhhh Tim, why you teasin man. takes some pics of the trunk and that off the hook 3 pump showtime set up with all the mirrors and hard lines...... Dick tease.....


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

Ookokok, foreplay is over Rick...


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

And...


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

Last one for today, we'll take more when the damn sun comes out again...


----------



## cadillac6 (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Aug 10 2002, 09:05 PM
> *for ya'll 17's and up freaks....*


 how much were your screens in this ride dawg?


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

ahhhh damn where did all the mirrors go?????


----------



## 88 brougham (Mar 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROYAL_T_FL_@Aug 11 2002, 10:49 PM
> *Last one for today, we'll take more when the damn sun comes out again...*


 is that 2 to the nose or 2 to the ass?


----------



## DeadBodyMan (Jun 8, 2002)

my cadi 87 brougham 



Last edited by DeadBodyMan at Aug 13 2002, 02:02 AM


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

...


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Someone use to own that Cadillac on this site (can't remember his name).... Anyway, Man those grills are hard to find... But its too odd for me to put one on. 



Last edited by Caddys 83 at Aug 12 2002, 11:16 PM


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

...


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 13 2002, 12:12 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 OOhhhhhhh thats mine, I still got the bucket if any one wants it....


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

OOhhhhhhh thats mine, I still got the bucket if any one wants it....[/QUOTE]
Really? I just found it on the net. 



Last edited by SDStunna at Aug 12 2002, 11:50 PM


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## IhopMY95 (Oct 24, 2001)

maybe ts just me, but after all the caddies I seen. If there not 90d then they just dont look good to me.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

yep, sittin in my boyz backyard right now.......




lol


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 13 2002, 04:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 maybe i should save all my money for one of them super stretch limos here :biggrin: lol


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

ii dont think i posted mine..and i dont want this thread to end so here goes my lac.























































all stock but soon to have all chrome wires.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

I've said it before and I've said it again. calvin yo lac is g-g-g-gangsta!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Aug 13 2002, 09:40 PM
> *I've said it before and I've said it again. calvin yo lac is g-g-g-gangsta! *


 lol!! thanks man.

i dont think im gonna change the color, everyone seems to like it. so just respray and redue the top. same.

if u think this is gangster just wait till u see it on wires


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

calvin ur lac is tyte(for stock), itll look madly clean wit some wires n whites, i like tha color 2


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK_@Aug 14 2002, 02:33 AM
> *calvin ur lac is tyte(for stock), itll look madly clean wit some wires n whites, i like tha color 2*


yea man i got to sell my truck rims first before i can get my wires but shit i just dont know if 13s or 14s. and chrome or all gold...lol

thanks


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

http://images.cardomain.com/installs/21200...2014_3_full.jpg

http://images.cardomain.com/installs/21200...2014_7_full.jpg 



Last edited by FullFledgedPimpin at Aug 13 2002, 06:19 PM


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

uso portland


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

[/img]http://www.usoportland.com/images/proimages/images/uso53.jpg[/img]


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

i would love to see the frame and suspension on this car


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin+Aug 13 2002, 10:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (calvin @ Aug 13 2002, 10:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CaDillAc sMacK_@Aug 14 2002, 02:33 AM
> *calvin ur lac is tyte(for stock), itll look madly clean wit some wires n whites, i like tha color 2*


yea man i got to sell my truck rims first before i can get my wires but shit i just dont know if 13s or 14s. and chrome or all gold...lol

thanks[/b][/quote]
well personally i think 13s look toooooo small on lacs, and i like chrome better than gold but thas alos jus my oppinion


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Aug 12 2002, 11:16 PM
> *Someone use to own that Cadillac on this site (can't remember his name).... Anyway, Man those grills are hard to find... But its too odd for me to put one on.*


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 14 2002, 12:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Liv4Lacs @ Aug 14 2002, 12:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Caddys 83_@Aug 12 2002, 11:16 PM
> *Someone use to own that Cadillac on this site (can't remember his name).... Anyway, Man those grills are hard to find... But its too odd for me to put one on.*


:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

ohh. thats a nice front end...... in the pics anyway.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Aug 14 2002, 02:20 AM
> *ohh. thats a nice front end...... in the pics anyway.*


 this a pic of your car rick? tight tight


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

hey rick if this is your car or someone u know, did they buy it off frank from MIA???? or trade him a regal fo it? cause ive seen franks and it looks just like that! even the box headlights and big daddy grill . and the sun roof also!

just wondering.


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 14 2002, 01:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hmmmmmmm..looks familiar....god i love caddys...calvins is looking good too....


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

ty goldi  you'll be in it soon anuff hehehe


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Damn. Looks like someone needs a wet-sandpaper and some plastic polish to there side cornor clear lights cause thoses are yellow like a mofo. lol 












Last edited by Caddys 83 at Aug 14 2002, 11:43 AM


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

yeah calvin that regal is mine, was mine..... i miss it, and this was franks bucket....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

yo that green caddy wit the gold d's and the white interior wut year is it?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

i dont know, i think an `82 of a `83????


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

thanx..dats a neck breaker! :0


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

My old Caddy from when I lived in Cali.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

My Daily driver.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Aug 15 2002, 06:21 PM
> *My Daily driver.*


 Thats the twin of my 91'......
You can't have a car like that in Houston, your molding will get jacked at the mall or Walmart or ect. ect.... :angry:


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 16 2002, 02:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Liv4Lacs @ Aug 16 2002, 02:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC_@Aug 15 2002, 06:21 PM
> *My Daily driver.*


Thats the twin of my 91'......
You can't have a car like that in Houston, your molding will get jacked at the mall or Walmart or ect. ect.... :angry:[/b][/quote]
cadillac attack.......you sho right!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 15 2002, 03:12 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats one bad 77 love that shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Aug 15 2002, 07:06 PM
> *My old Caddy from when I lived in Cali.*


 tight caddy rob its a 78 or 79 right


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Heres a couple of pics of mine











Last edited by eurolak at Aug 16 2002, 08:27 PM


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Maybe not


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Thanks lowcadi, its a 78.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Don juan futon (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 18 2002, 06:08 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Calvin this is your Lacs twin!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 19 2002, 02:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Liv4Lacs @ Aug 19 2002, 02:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Aug 18 2002, 06:08 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Calvin this is your Lacs twin![/b][/quote]
hahahahah naw i got a burgandy top  i see tons of lacs just like that. and mine seprates from them..hehehe i love my burgandy top  im doing the 90 molding in burgandy also ...and some all chromies ...ya;ll see...lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STW_@Aug 18 2002, 07:10 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats your shit homie it looks good man if it is yours


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm brand new to this website, just registered today. Thought i'd show you my Cadillac im getting ready to build. This is the way it looks now though....everything is factory!


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

Here's one more


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

Here's the last one for ya. Good shot of the "Custom" grille that Cadillac had as a dealer addon for that year.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS A TIGHT LITTLE CADI PROJECT YOU GOT THERE HOMIE BUT ARE THOSE THE STOCK RIMS???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHERE YOU FROM HOMIE


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Aug 18 2002, 10:48 PM
> *THATS A TIGHT LITTLE CADI PROJECT YOU GOT THERE HOMIE BUT ARE THOSE THE STOCK RIMS???*


Yeah they are, it was part of the whole special package they offered back then...not true wires like you buy today, but still look good. The spokes and the rim itself are two seperate pieces. You can't tell from the pictures, but the middle of the rims say cadillac on them. 



Last edited by 83Coupe at Aug 18 2002, 11:18 PM


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Aug 18 2002, 10:49 PM
> *WHERE YOU FROM HOMIE*


 North Carolina


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Aug 19 2002, 12:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Aug 19 2002, 12:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STW_@Aug 18 2002, 07:10 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats your shit homie it looks good man if it is yours[/b][/quote]
No it's not mine

its owned by one of my friends his nick name in the Forums is Cadi Coupe


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

Damn this topic has been viewed over 15000 times damn this is the lokest badest topic yet. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

one under const. from wickedstyles c.c. 



Last edited by WICKEDSTYLES at Aug 19 2002, 01:46 PM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Heres a couple of mine


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

baby pics


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bowtieclassic.com_@Aug 10 2002, 06:48 AM
> *This is Bckbmpr84 old 90'd Fleetwood*


 This was one bad ass Caddy.


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 26 2002, 08:33 AM
> *83 fleetwood Coupe*


 where's tha don @? that car is PURE mafia


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

lol, rob, its all good i got another one coming out REALLY soon.
90 everything, motor, front, back, sides, interior, everything


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Aug 21 2002, 05:55 PM
> *lol, rob, its all good i got another one coming out REALLY soon.
> 90 everything, motor, front, back, sides, interior, everything*


 Good, but please dont sell this one. Hopefully I will get one soon too so we can show people how you roll a Lac.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

90'd out Lac


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

pink!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orange_@Aug 22 2002, 03:58 AM
> * pink!*


 love those big ass grills :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

hey rob u interested in a coupe de ville instead of a fleet? its the cleanest in our side put it this way, its got 21,000 original miles. let me know.


----------



## TRUERIDER (May 18, 2002)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

THAT SHIT IS TIGHT AS FUK, DONT EVEN LOOK LIKE ITS GOT A RADICAL BACK END WHEN ITS LAYED.


EY TRUERIDER...YOU JUST WAITIN TO AMBUSH 'DAMAGE' ARENT YOU??? WHAT?!?!...LOL 



Last edited by HiLowSilver at Aug 22 2002, 01:20 PM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that caddy is tight i always woundered if it could lay all the way back down


----------



## lowkaliloryder07 (Apr 16, 2002)

um.......i only can think of one word...........................DAMN!


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

holy shit...that blue Caddy can lock up fuckin' HIGH...DAMN....and it lays low on tha reg....you could really clown a mutherfucker @ tha light in that badboy!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

That is off the hook. How in the world did they do that? i mean I see the new trailing arms with the cylinders attatched.


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 21 2002, 10:03 PM
> **


:0











Last edited by originales at Aug 22 2002, 03:34 PM


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

that caddy is soooo tight! any pics of how the rear end was set up??


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

post a pic of it 3wheeling


----------



## thachronic (Aug 18, 2002)

this is long


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

fuk


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Aug 23 2002, 12:09 AM
> *post a pic of it 3wheeling*


 lol yeah right homie thats funny


----------



## INDIVIDUALS95LAC (Aug 21, 2002)

1995 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham For Sale $10,000 For more info log on to WWW.RIDERSEXPO.COM












Last edited by INDIVIDUALS95LAC at Aug 23 2002, 06:57 PM


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## downsouth (Jun 11, 2002)

Man how did I miss this thread... Anyways here are some Caddies taken at various Miami shows. Pic 2 is from 99. The last one is my Caddy taken at a model car show some time ago


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

YESSSSSSSSS now thats a fucking good model, i can only say.....goddamn i love it!


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

One of the best models i have ever seen!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

im expecting to receive a `93 cadillac fleetwood model soon, from OKC. That one is gonne be so fucking pimp. I dont know what im gonne do with it, maybe a realy deep blue paintjob with darker ghostpatternz, and lots of gold, and a black landau roof.


----------



## CaliforniaStylz (Jun 4, 2002)

Anybody know if that blue Fleetwood (picks from Bakersfield) is on any recent videos? Truerider, that on yours? Where is it from?


----------



## ImmortalProbe (Aug 7, 2002)

Heres my new ride. It will be sittin' on 13's next week. More pics to come!


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

what the hell happened here? 



Last edited by originales at Aug 25 2002, 08:41 PM


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales_@Aug 25 2002, 10:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Too much booty hoppin and not enough reinforcement!


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

Looks like somebody was not into reinforcing!!Nice batteries.


----------



## cadillac6 (Jan 17, 2002)

heres my lac


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaliforniaStylz_@Aug 24 2002, 09:15 PM
> *Anybody know if that blue Fleetwood (picks from Bakersfield) is on any recent videos? Truerider, that on yours? Where is it from?*


 It is on the Truucha #8 video. It shows it hopping in LA on the 4th of July. It is from the Phoenix Riders Car Club in Arizona.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS95LAC (Aug 21, 2002)

thast has really got to suck ...thats caddy look hurt


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by originales_@Aug 25 2002, 10:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 from that angle, it looks like a 2 door?????????//


----------



## junior (May 28, 2002)

more caddy's!!!!


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

isn't that lac from the Individuals picnic from last year. What Cali-swangin video is that in???


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

it doesnt look like it had enough reinforcement, it rather looks like some car hit em......but maybe im wrong i dont know


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 26 2002, 08:24 AM
> *it doesnt look like it had enough reinforcement, it rather looks like some car hit em......but maybe im wrong i dont know*


 No damage to the bumper or taillights.


----------



## trampbaby (Jun 22, 2002)

66 baby


----------



## trampbaby (Jun 22, 2002)

oooooohhhhhhhhh


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 26 2002, 06:24 AM
> *it doesnt look like it had enough reinforcement, it rather looks like some car hit em......but maybe im wrong i dont know*


Yeah, that white fleetwood just looks like he got hit by another car.

Unless maybe the right side of the axle gave way and crushed up into the quarter?? I doubt that though.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

that shit buckled.....frame proably snapped


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Buggs is not only a bad ass painter he's a down to eart cool dude...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

That can stripe his ASS off!!!!! :biggrin: 



Last edited by Liv4Lacs at Aug 27 2002, 01:40 AM


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

that caddy is leaking style and sophistication


----------



## Fernando (Aug 2, 2002)

here is my 90 caddy


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

Caddy's are fuckin Tight.... that purple one is sicker than my 90 year old grandma .. !!!! 

word word


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

if you think that purple is bad look at this clean one... this is balboa blue with purple pearl the same as my old fleetwood and the same that going on my Le cabriolet.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

THAT's LILAC..........


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

The balboa blue lac is fuckin tight as fuck


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I almost think balboa blue is better than www.xxxvogue.net

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



you be the judge


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

that balboa blue lac has gotta be one of the cleanest iv seen.it looks ssooooo damn tyte


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

this did not get deleted!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Blue caddy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

^^ THAT CADDY IS IN JAPAN NOW I THINK


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

everything is in japan!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS WHY I NEED TO GO BACK THERE


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

hopping


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

77 CADI TIGHT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

2 door


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AGAIN I LOVE THIS SHIT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GOTTA TO LOVE THE 90-92 CADDYS


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

allcoupedup, dawg u have one of the tightest lookin coupes to me man i just wanna give you props. what year you got???
Shits Hot man!!!


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks, man. It's an '81 with that crappy '81 only engine. Looking for engine mounts for a 350 Chevy right now.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 11 2002, 09:11 AM
> *Blue caddy*


 Thats Balboa blue too.....


----------



## junior (May 28, 2002)

love those big bodies


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

My 1979 Fleetwood


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

My 1979 Fleetwood
It's no lolo. LOL 



Last edited by langeberg at Sep 13 2002, 04:39 AM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS A NICE LOOKING 79 YOU GOT THERE HOMIE I GOTS A 77 COUPE


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

FOR SALE/TRADE: MAKE OFFER OR TRADE!!!see classified under 92 grand am gt for more details!!!


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

Last edited by one at Sep 12 2002, 03:04 PM


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS95LAC (Aug 21, 2002)

Those 2 caddy's from Individuals are niccccce :biggrin:   







" I " IV - L Y F E


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Here's one from a Lowrider Japan magazine. Anyone know if it was originally in the states?


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

i seen that green one in a cali swangin video its sick!! vol 8 or 9 he does burnouts with it in the midle of an intersection


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

sweet jesus, that sure is a sick ride.............damnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yup its in japan now :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HIRO IS THA MAN HE MADE A 91 OR 92 CADI JUST LIKE THAT


----------



## 91fleetwood (Jun 12, 2002)

three caddy's from limelight c.c.


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

cadillac grills, cadillac mil's, check out the oil my cadillac spills


----------



## IhopMY95 (Oct 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by one_@Sep 14 2002, 10:57 AM
> *cadillac grills, cadillac mil's, check out the oil my cadillac spills
> 
> 
> ...


 thas ludacris's ride, I remember from when they did his diary on MTV


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

That green fleet is tight as hell. Kinda reminds me of the dream I have where my towncar is completed :biggrin:


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

the green one is purdy,, :0


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

The green one is off the rip. Super clean.. :biggrin:


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

yes it is,,, :biggrin:


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## HIGHTIMES (Jan 10, 2002)

laying


----------



## HIGHTIMES (Jan 10, 2002)

1ST HIT


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

lol,,, yeah thats pretty slammed


----------



## HIGHTIMES (Jan 10, 2002)

2ND HIT


----------



## HIGHTIMES (Jan 10, 2002)

3RD HIT


----------



## HIGHTIMES (Jan 10, 2002)

4TH HIT
THATS ALL SHE GOES RIGHT NOW , CAUSE ONE OF THE GEARS IS BAD AND IT KEEPS MAKEING THE THE MOTOR WORK TOO HARD AND BURNING IT UP, SO WE ARE GANNA REPLACE BOTH GEARS IN IT AND IT SHOULD SLAM THE BUMPA, THIS IS THA ONE WE ARE TAKIN TO THE LATINO SUPER FEST CAR SHOW LATER THIS MONTH .... AND WE ARE TAKIN THE BUMPER OFF FOR 2 REASONS TO GAIN MORE INCHES AND TO PROVE A POINT TO SOMEONE,, HAHA


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

ok i learned how to resize my pics, this is my lac and allcoupedups 



Last edited by lowcaddy87 at Sep 15 2002, 10:37 PM


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

another


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

allcoupedups lac


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

another canadian caddy


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

mustard and mayo


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

way pimpish


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

mine again


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

leanin


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

hey cadillac do you wanna trade for a 67 skylark convt?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Too funny!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

thats fucking dope, but take away the big ass wheels and put on 13/14's.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

doesn't get better than that...drooling excessivly right now


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK_@Aug 4 2002, 10:19 PM
> *.....*


 DAMN!!! thatz up there


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Sep 15 2002, 08:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thatz one happy fool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

DAMN 44 PAGES, I GUESS CADDIES JUST CAN'T BE FADED!!! KEEP THEM KLEAN ASS CHOPPAS ROLLIN


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by allergic2life_@Sep 15 2002, 08:10 PM
> *thats fucking dope, but take away the big ass wheels and put on 13/14's.*


 I don't know I kind of like those wheels on that Deville. I've been thinking about getting one of those 96+ Deville's and keeping it as a daily only... then I would finally juice the Fleetwood. But $$$ will keep me from doing that for a good long time!

I wonder what offset those are? They look like halfway between a standard and a positive. I don't think a standard offset would tuck under like those are.


----------



## junior (May 28, 2002)

big bodys :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow+Sep 16 2002, 10:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LayItLow @ Sep 16 2002, 10:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--allergic2life_@Sep 15 2002, 08:10 PM
> *thats fucking dope, but take away the big ass wheels and put on 13/14's.*


I don't know I kind of like those wheels on that Deville. I've been thinking about getting one of those 96+ Deville's and keeping it as a daily only... then I would finally juice the Fleetwood. But $$$ will keep me from doing that for a good long time!

I wonder what offset those are? They look like halfway between a standard and a positive. I don't think a standard offset would tuck under like those are.








[/b][/quote]
they are lip lace FWD...... I have a friend that wanted to put 20 inch wires on his FWD deville and i said no way..... put something else like 17 inch lip lace and vogues.....
He did and it looks bad ass, for a FWD. not realy a lolo but a nice ride for the strip  



that lac is from dallas.


----------



## cadillac6 (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow+Sep 16 2002, 06:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LayItLow @ Sep 16 2002, 06:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--allergic2life_@Sep 15 2002, 08:10 PM
> *thats fucking dope, but take away the big ass wheels and put on 13/14's.*


I don't know I kind of like those wheels on that Deville. I've been thinking about getting one of those 96+ Deville's and keeping it as a daily only... then I would finally juice the Fleetwood. But $$$ will keep me from doing that for a good long time!

I wonder what offset those are? They look like halfway between a standard and a positive. I don't think a standard offset would tuck under like those are.








[/b][/quote]
naw those are positive offset wheels, standards wouldnt tuck with those devilles


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## HIGHTIMES (Jan 10, 2002)

did they shorten the rearend on that big body hopping? cause it looks way in there... thats what i am thinking about gettin some 520s... anybody know who can get a good price on some?


----------



## HIGHTIMES (Jan 10, 2002)

this was the orange one, when it was single pump...


----------



## HIGHTIMES (Jan 10, 2002)

my homies ride...


----------



## HIGHTIMES (Jan 10, 2002)

than it was double here, last year


----------



## HIGHTIMES (Jan 10, 2002)

this one is from lubbock...


----------



## HIGHTIMES (Jan 10, 2002)

some local guys from odessa..


----------



## HIGHTIMES (Jan 10, 2002)

my cousins car , tha one i used to work for..


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

SOUTHCENTRAL C.C. PHOENIX


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

SOUTHCENTRAL C.C. PHOENIX


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

SOUTHCENTRAL C.C. PHOENIX


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

SOUTHCENTRAL C.C. PHOENIX


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

SOUTHCENTRAL C.C. PHOENIX


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

SOUTHCENTRAL C.C. PHOENIX


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

SOUTHCENTRAL C.C. PHOENIX


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

SOUTHCENTRAL C.C. PHOENIX At a show


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

SOUTHCENTRAL C.C. PHOENIX


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

SOUTHCENTRAL C.C. PHOENIX


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

SOUTHCENTRAL C.C. PHOENIX


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Don juan futon (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Sep 20 2002, 09:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Ewwww


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Don juan futon+Sep 20 2002, 09:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Don juan futon @ Sep 20 2002, 09:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--one_@Sep 20 2002, 09:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ewwww[/b][/quote]
who needs lead in tha trunk when uv got her


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Don juan futon+Sep 21 2002, 12:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Don juan futon @ Sep 21 2002, 12:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--one_@Sep 20 2002, 09:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ewwww[/b][/quote]
poor poor weatherstripping


----------



## IhopMY95 (Oct 24, 2001)

SOMEONE KILL IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

just to get the taste out your mouth  



Last edited by Flossy VonFleetwood at Sep 21 2002, 12:07 AM


----------



## IhopMY95 (Oct 24, 2001)

thx, I needed that 



Last edited by IhopMY95 at Sep 20 2002, 09:08 PM


----------



## ROLLERZONLYRIDER (May 27, 2002)

Checkout more pics at http://www.dtownrollerz.com under the Feature Car section 



Last edited by ROLLERZONLYRIDER at Sep 21 2002, 02:50 PM


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

wrong pic 



Last edited by juiced67impala at Sep 22 2002, 01:45 AM


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

right one


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Jul 19 2002, 03:07 AM
> *Individuals miami*


 this caddy is for sale! see @ www.individuals.cc


----------



## KINGofBEERS (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Sep 21 2002, 06:45 PM
> *right one*


 lets see some pics of this cady when it was green,hittin back bumper like seven times in a row...... :biggrin: you know what im talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGofBEERS_@Sep 22 2002, 12:58 AM
> *lets see some pics of this cady when it was green,hittin back bumper like seven times in a row...... :biggrin: you know what im talkin bout :biggrin:*


HAAHAAHAAHAAHAA. They thought they were trying to fool someone. Troy did do a good job of cleaning it up, but it still the same old ride. 



Last edited by SouthCentralTrueBlue at Sep 22 2002, 01:05 AM


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGofBEERS+Sep 22 2002, 01:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KINGofBEERS @ Sep 22 2002, 01:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juiced67impala_@Sep 21 2002, 06:45 PM
> *right one*


lets see some pics of this cady when it was green,hittin back bumper like seven times in a row...... :biggrin: you know what im talkin bout :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
if i had a scanner i would show you...i got hella pics from it back in the day


----------



## KINGofBEERS (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala+Sep 21 2002, 07:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juiced67impala @ Sep 21 2002, 07:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i had a scanner i would show you...i got hella pics from it back in the day[/b][/quote]
ill be waiting.................. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Sep 21 2002, 11:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I could be mistaken, but wasnt this caddy featured in LRM a few years back?


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Sep 20 2002, 02:41 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 HOLY SHIT!

this is wunna da illest caddies i've seen in a AWHILE!

DAMN! anyone got more flix?


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 11 2002, 08:20 AM
> *2 door*


 thats homies eddition! man when i first saw that caddy i nearly creamed my pants.... he chopped a four door fleetwood and made it a 2 door... thats sick. thats the only 2 door latemodel rear wheel drive fleetwood in the world... and he sold it to some japanese collector!


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

my bad.. the damn pic didnt come with the quote for some reason....


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

that is unbelievable, craftsmanship at its finest IMO...here a couple of nuggets (shit or gold you pick  )


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

cien or some bulllshit


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

pppppffffssshhht!!!.....whadda YOU know about OLDSCHOOL? 1903


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

this is more my style :biggrin:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

true...i digress....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

much better! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LSonDubz (Jul 20, 2001)




----------



## LSonDubz (Jul 20, 2001)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

HERE IS MY DR BROUGHAM.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Sep 23 2002, 04:52 PM
> *HERE IS MY DR BROUGHAM.*


 that paint is very bright


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Sep 22 2002, 08:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Sep 22 2002, 08:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@Sep 11 2002, 08:20 AM
> *2 door*


thats homies eddition! man when i first saw that caddy i nearly creamed my pants.... he chopped a four door fleetwood and made it a 2 door... thats sick. thats the only 2 door latemodel rear wheel drive fleetwood in the world... and he sold it to some japanese collector![/b][/quote]
Not the only one but the first for public eyes to see. Thats all I can say about that


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Sep 23 2002, 02:52 PM
> *HERE IS MY DR BROUGHAM.*


 thats nice!!! those 13s or 14s?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin+Sep 23 2002, 05:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (calvin @ Sep 23 2002, 05:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--76SEVILLEMAN_@Sep 23 2002, 02:52 PM
> *HERE IS MY DR BROUGHAM.*


thats nice!!! those 13s or 14s?







[/b][/quote]
14x7s


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos+Sep 23 2002, 02:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fresnosuenos @ Sep 23 2002, 02:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the only one but the first for public eyes to see. Thats all I can say about that [/b][/quote]
I met him at a show last year, he said that was the 2nd he had built.... He also said he will do it for anyony for $14,000....


----------



## KINGofBEERS (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Sep 23 2002, 04:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 who the fuck do i have to kill to get one of these fuckin vertables? ive been looking for so fuckin long for one,.......fuck it im just killing someone :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Took me more that 5 years to fined one........


----------



## KINGofBEERS (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2002, 06:51 PM
> *Took me more that 5 years to fined one........*


 yours was well worth the wait dog, its fuckin sick :biggrin:


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

waznt this lac for sale last year. i think i saw it on autotrader. and didnt it have a lil bit of blue in tha paint(back side panels)????
http://www.hptaku.com/images/8417cad006fw.jpg 



Last edited by FullFledgedPimpin at Sep 23 2002, 07:38 PM


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Sep 24 2002, 04:38 AM
> *waznt this lac for sale last year. i think i saw it on autotrader. and didnt it have a lil bit of blue in tha paint(back side panels)????
> http://www.hptaku.com/images/8417cad006fw.jpg*


 its still for sale and no it never had any blue. The homie is from San Jose.


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 24 2002, 03:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Liv4Lacs @ Sep 24 2002, 03:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I met him at a show last year, he said that was the 2nd he had built.... He also said he will do it for anyony for $14,000.... [/b][/quote]
Yep there are two in the world and I heard they already got going on something new to blow everyones minds.


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos+Sep 23 2002, 07:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fresnosuenos @ Sep 23 2002, 07:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--FullFledgedPimpin_@Sep 24 2002, 04:38 AM
> *waznt this lac for sale last year. i think i saw it on autotrader. and didnt it have a lil bit of blue in tha paint(back side panels)????
> http://www.hptaku.com/images/8417cad006fw.jpg*


its still for sale and no it never had any blue. The homie is from San Jose.[/b][/quote]
i got another pic of that car and it shows blue on tha side


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

THAT COUPE IS TIGHT


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos+Sep 23 2002, 07:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fresnosuenos @ Sep 23 2002, 07:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep there are two in the world and I heard they already got going on something new to blow everyones minds.[/b][/quote]
topo is building a 2 door convertable,,,should be unveiled in vegas.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderboy (Dec 4, 2001)

That coupe is tight! Shit, all them lacs is tight!


----------



## impalaman (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Sep 23 2002, 04:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that is one bad motherfucker. Mad props to whoever owns that bitch


----------



## lowkaliloryder07 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Sep 23 2002, 04:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn!!!!!!!!! That shit is a lil too hard..... :biggrin:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

took a while to get back to 50 pages


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

so tight I had to post another view


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

That late 70's Caddy is badddddd!!!!


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

kids love cadi's


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by one_@Sep 24 2002, 08:38 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn i fuckin love the 77 78 and 79 cadillacs :cheesy:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Sep 25 2002, 01:03 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 GANGSTER


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Sep 24 2002, 11:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Sep 24 2002, 11:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--one_@Sep 24 2002, 08:38 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i fuckin love the 77 78 and 79 cadillacs :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
do anybody got some more pics of these styles of lacs


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG+Sep 25 2002, 03:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DA FROGG @ Sep 25 2002, 03:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--one_@Sep 25 2002, 01:03 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTER[/b][/quote]
fuck that is nice as hell!!! now i want one  lol


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Sep 23 2002, 02:48 AM
> *that is unbelievable, craftsmanship at its finest IMO...here a couple of nuggets (shit or gold you pick  )
> 
> 
> ...


 That's that 88 Fleetwood concept car that they based the 93-96's off of. They used it in the movie Demolition Man too. I don't think I've seen a picture from the front before.


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I just had to do this if its on here already my bad


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

oops uffin: 



Last edited by NIMSTER64 at Sep 27 2002, 04:47 PM


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

is this how they were build too or is that customized????


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

customized


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

check these out


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

one more these bad mo fos are from OHIO







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

man those are as tight as a 500lb. man in a thong!!!!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## Cashish (Aug 27, 2002)

This is the reason I love going to Daytona.... for the lows and the 
ho's (just make sure they dont touch the car)


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

post pics of 91-93 devillesi need some ideas for mine.


----------



## Cashish (Aug 27, 2002)

This is the reason I love going to Daytona.... for the lows and the 
ho's (just make sure they dont touch the car)


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Sep 28 2002, 09:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LOVE THAT SHIT , KEEP EM COMIN


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

I love lacs...viewed over 26000 times.............damn


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

This post is the shit Dammm it'l go on forever :thumbsup:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Sep 28 2002, 07:27 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think i just busted a nut! :biggrin:


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Individuals Austin.....


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

tight!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## CaDiLLaC KiD (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

mo catteywacs pweeese,, :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

here you go one mo gen


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

...


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Oct 4 2002, 06:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 OH MY GOD IS THAT YOUR CADDY. I FUCKING LOVE IT. LET ME HAVE IT


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

naw man it aint mine. I wish it was


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

THA SHIT IS TIGHT


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

...


----------



## zeet (Sep 30, 2002)

that silver 1 on page2 is a mad snag


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

this thread right here...evidence that CADILLAC IS THA GREATEST!


keep em' comin'....they SO TIGHT!


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Viewed close to 30 000 times??!! Holy shit thats gotta be a record!

One more for good measure.






















Last edited by allcoupedup at Oct 6 2002, 01:16 AM


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

^^^DAMN, thats clean. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks, man


----------



## lowkaliloryder07 (Apr 16, 2002)

damn i want your car allcoupedup...gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme...out!!


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

those caddy are tight keep them coming


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MY FRONT END OF DA CADI:biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

What are the plans for you Caddy, Lowcad?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BIG THANGS IS GOING TO HAPPEN VERY SOON JUST GOT ME A 350 ROCKET MOTOR FINILLY :biggrin:


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

whooo...allcoupedup lookin' pretty damn sweet....can you put it on 3?


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

This is the best I can do for now.




















J/K I'm redoing the setup right now. Everything is out. Putting in 3 pumps instead of 2 and eight batteries instead of 3. Just all redone, can't wait.


----------



## lowriderboy (Dec 4, 2001)

Thats a very nice Cadillac! :thumbsup:


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

lol...you clown...


that's gonna be one sick caddy...


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

all couped up,
if you want those side front lights to go clear again wet sand them with some 2000 grit, i just did that to mine yesterday and they go clear again :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Oct 4 2002, 08:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha Ha this is from a show here in NC, I did a burn out in a rented Ryder van, the engine locked up a few weeks later, the company I worked for had to pay Ryder 10,000 dollars for a new motor, it was funny though. I would have gotten a trophy for the burnout but I passed out drunk.


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

here is part of a cadillac


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK_@Oct 6 2002, 12:15 PM
> *all couped up,
> if you want those side front lights to go clear again wet sand them with some 2000 grit, i just did that to mine yesterday and they go clear again :thumbsup:*


 Thanks, man. I'll try that!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Oct 6 2002, 09:49 PM
> *here is part of a cadillac
> 
> 
> ...


 ah oh i see you got your euro front end there homie is that the hood on the right to


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

old pic of my back side view


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 6 2002, 10:33 PM
> *old pic of my back side view*


 Very nice!


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Oct 7 2002, 05:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Oct 7 2002, 05:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--fresnosuenos_@Oct 6 2002, 09:49 PM
> *here is part of a cadillac
> 
> 
> ...


ah oh i see you got your euro front end there homie is that the hood on the right to[/b][/quote]
Oh yeah man I got the whole front clip including the hood and I got the back bumper and the trunk. I'll be sure to post some pics when I get it all on.


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Oh and I have to say thanks to RobLBC once again for giving me the heads up on it and helping me pick it up!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Oct 6 2002, 10:44 PM
> *Oh and I have to say thanks to RobLBC once again for giving me the heads up on it and helping me pick it up!*


 Glad I could help.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

78 Coupe DeVille


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC+Oct 6 2002, 10:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RobLBC @ Oct 6 2002, 10:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Oct 6 2002, 10:33 PM
> *old pic of my back side view*


Very nice![/b][/quote]
THANKS , IM GOING TO CHANGE MY TAIL LIGHTS I REALLY DONT LIKE THE 77 STYLE TAILS IM GOING TO BE PUTTIN SOME 79 CADI TAIL LIGHTS ON THEM SOON IF I COULD FIND A GOOD PAIR


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT 78 ROB


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 6 2002, 11:41 PM
> *TIGHT 78 ROB *


 Thanks. To bad I had to sell it when I moved from Cali.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC+Oct 6 2002, 11:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RobLBC @ Oct 6 2002, 11:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Oct 6 2002, 11:41 PM
> *TIGHT 78 ROB *


Thanks. To bad I had to sell it when I moved from Cali.[/b][/quote]
YEAH THAT SUCKS BUT YOU GOT A BROM COUPE YOU WORKIN ON TOO RIGHT HOWS THAT DOING


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...item=1866218698

for sale right now palyboi's


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

hey tyson, let me know if u need help putting that clip on and wiring the lights. im here for ya.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn that 79 stationwagon would make a fuckin bad ass lowrider, damn i could just picture it now :0 :0 :0


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

tru...there ain't too many of those around... it'd make a safe ride...


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 19 2002, 03:18 AM
> *BACK SHOT NICE
> 
> 
> ...


 nice but needs vinyl roof


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 5 2002, 11:15 PM
> *Viewed close to 30 000 times??!! Holy shit thats gotta be a record!
> 
> One more for good measure.
> ...


 THAT IS A BAD ASS CADDY


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Oct 7 2002, 12:27 PM
> *nice but needs vinyl roof*


 Looks better without one.


----------



## Bane (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 19 2002, 02:13 PM
> *different
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS hot.


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Oct 7 2002, 07:24 PM
> *hey tyson, let me know if u need help putting that clip on and wiring the lights. im here for ya.*


 Thanks for the offer, I may have to hit you up on that. The same goes for you. If you need an extra pair of hands just drop me an email.


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

.


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

....


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Oct 8 2002, 01:59 AM
> *....*


 Wich year is this one???


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

wich year is this one?


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

That one was in LRM. Its a '84 with a '90 conversion


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Oct 9 2002, 12:07 AM
> *wich year is this one?*


 hard to tell you , its a 80 sumthing with a euro kit on it


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Oct 9 2002, 12:07 AM
> *wich year is this one?*


 Its a 80-84 Coupe DeVille


----------



## Mrcrimane (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG+Oct 7 2002, 09:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DA FROGG @ Oct 7 2002, 09:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Jul 19 2002, 03:18 AM
> *BACK SHOT NICE
> 
> 
> ...


nice but needs vinyl roof[/b][/quote]
i like em without the top sometimes, but i gotta luv a white ruf


----------



## 91fleetwood (Jun 12, 2002)

heyrob throw up a pic of your new baby!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah throw up that brom


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 91fleetwood_@Oct 9 2002, 12:30 AM
> *heyrob throw up a pic of your new baby!*


 I am going to take some pics this week.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GOTS TO STAY ON THE FIRST PAGE


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Roberts caddy from USO... its for sale


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

this hopefully will spark some "drama"...i like it


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

^^^is that ur ride?^^^ 



Last edited by FullFledgedPimpin at Oct 9 2002, 07:16 PM


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Oct 10 2002, 02:15 AM
> *^^^is that ur ride?^^^*


 No not mine...found on car domain ..another shot though.....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

This is one of my old Fleetwoods, 1990, I sold it. I will post pics of my 85 soon.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Heres another pic.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## SC Coupe (Dec 26, 2001)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

I know the owner of the "drama" ride. He just got done installing the bag setup and is waiting on rims. I think he is getting 18" smoothies for it. Also it has been repainted since that pic (still black). The guy has got some crazy mods in mind.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Yeah, Scrapyard's fleetwood. He's got nitrous and everything on the engine.

The wheels are just temporary, but I almost like it blacked out!


----------



## Don juan futon (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SC Coupe_@Oct 10 2002, 12:38 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Got any more pics of this one? 

No disrespect, kinda looks photoshopped to me.


----------



## impalaman (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Don juan futon+Oct 10 2002, 09:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Don juan futon @ Oct 10 2002, 09:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SC Coupe_@Oct 10 2002, 12:38 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got any more pics of this one? 

No disrespect, kinda looks photoshopped to me.[/b][/quote]
same here, it looks like photoshop at work.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Oct 10 2002, 10:38 AM
> *Yeah, Scrapyard's fleetwood. He's got nitrous and everything on the engine.
> 
> The wheels are just temporary, but I almost like it blacked out!
> ...


 I think he got rid of the nitrous. Or atleast he is selling a kit. I like the black out look too. Looks like the car is floating. Maybe he should get some black powdercoated wires :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Here is some more pics of the ride:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Another 'lac!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 4door4hoes (Oct 5, 2002)

nice




Last edited by 4door4hoes at Oct 10 2002, 11:34 AM


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Here is a pic of my 85 Fleetwood. Will post a better pic soon.


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Oct 10 2002, 12:08 PM
> *Here is a pic of my 85 Fleetwood. Will post a better pic soon.*


 IS SHE CUT YET


----------



## SC Coupe (Dec 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Don juan futon+Oct 10 2002, 03:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Don juan futon @ Oct 10 2002, 03:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SC Coupe_@Oct 10 2002, 12:38 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got any more pics of this one? 

No disrespect, kinda looks photoshopped to me.[/b][/quote]
yes you caught me it was photo shoped









I just posted it up to show my buddy cause his computer wouldn't open it and it looked kind of cool so I posted it in the caddy fest..


----------



## impalaman (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SC Coupe+Oct 10 2002, 01:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SC Coupe @ Oct 10 2002, 01:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you caught me it was photo shoped









I just posted it up to show my buddy cause his computer wouldn't open it and it looked kind of cool so I posted it in the caddy fest.. [/b][/quote]
that looks better in baby blue


----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Oct 10 2002, 12:11 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 damn...LOL....lowrider meets rice


----------



## SC Coupe (Dec 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impalaman_@Oct 10 2002, 07:17 PM
> *
> that looks better in baby blue*


 thats the original color...I was just playin round with it late one night...


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Oct 10 2002, 10:12 AM
> *Another 'lac!*


 repost


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

The Lac' before it was orange...just breakin in the new tires :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one+Oct 10 2002, 05:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (one @ Oct 10 2002, 05:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--djtwigsta_@Oct 10 2002, 10:12 AM
> *Another 'lac!*


repost[/b][/quote]
Why? It's up unless you mean it was already on here?


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

I could look at that all day anyways even if it is reposted.....looks tuff^^^^^^


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Oct 10 2002, 03:32 PM
> *The Lac' before it was orange...just breakin in the new tires :biggrin:*


 waz anythin dun to tha engine of that caddi 2 get it 2 do a burnout???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin+Oct 10 2002, 08:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (FullFledgedPimpin @ Oct 10 2002, 08:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--properproductions_@Oct 10 2002, 03:32 PM
> *The Lac' before it was orange...just breakin in the new tires :biggrin:*


waz anythin dun to tha engine of that caddi 2 get it 2 do a burnout???[/b][/quote]
what motor was in it?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

check this out rob looks like your old 78 cadi


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

78 coupe deville


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 10 2002, 10:35 PM
> *check this out rob looks like your old 78 cadi
> 
> 
> ...


 lol, it really does look like my old lac, its just missing the continental kit and 13's.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

this 79 is tight but the guy who owns it said it got stolen damn


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 10 2002, 10:39 PM
> *78 coupe deville
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats a nice Caddy. Put some 13's on it!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

77 cadi coupe deville gots to love em


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

big grill on this 79 cadi :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

another pic of it like the 5th wheel but needs some 13S or 14S then it would be the shit but still tight


----------



## STREET WISE (Dec 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 11 2002, 05:53 AM
> *big grill on this 79 cadi :0
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMN!!!!!!!!!! dat caddys off tha hinges!!! Its an O-HIGH-O ryde too!!!!!!hell ya


----------



## BigCoon (Mar 20, 2002)

here goes that white 79' with lilac purple paint, on 14's and of course laid low.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

I really don't like to late 70's model but its a Cadillac so I love it regardless


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

^^ LOOKS GOOD FOR A 4 DOOR


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 10 2002, 08:57 PM
> *another pic of it like the 5th wheel but needs some 13S or 14S then it would be the shit but still tight
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Oct 10 2002, 07:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Oct 10 2002, 07:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what motor was in it?[/b][/quote]
its the stock engine,nothing modified ...the thing is you can only do it a couple of times or else you'll end up replacing your rear end,like we already did ....shyt, its worth it though , to light up the block or light em' up in front of a hater :biggrin:


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Oct 10 2002, 07:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Oct 10 2002, 07:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what motor was in it?[/b][/quote]
its the stock engine,nothing modified ...the thing is you can only do it a couple of times or else you'll end up replacing your rear end,like we already did ....shyt, its worth it though , to light up the block or light em' up in front of a hater :biggrin:


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

DAMN this forum is nearin 1000 posts. holy sheeeit.


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

POST MORE POST MOREE!!!!SO MANY TIGHT LACS!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:
oops my bad got some caprice action going on :biggrin:


----------



## noon (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Jul 19 2002, 09:18 AM
> *mine again*


 thats gangsta looking


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 12 2002, 03:55 AM
> *:biggrin:*


 shit thats nice!!!


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon+Oct 12 2002, 03:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Kartoon @ Oct 12 2002, 03:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Joost...._@Oct 12 2002, 03:55 AM
> *:biggrin:*


shit thats nice!!![/b][/quote]
which one?


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROYAL_T_FL_@Aug 11 2002, 09:43 AM
> *Another...*


forget post picture didn't show up......... :angry: :angry: 



Last edited by Keepit-real at Oct 13 2002, 02:38 AM


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Oct 12 2002, 06:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 This is extremely disgusting!!!


----------



## lowriderboy (Dec 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by one_@Oct 13 2002, 05:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 What a beast!


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

Last edited by one at Oct 13 2002, 08:31 PM


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

An og four door vert kinda cool...............


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

^^ DAMN THATS TIGHT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I knew you would LUV it Lowcadi......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 14 2002, 12:16 AM
> *I knew you would LUV it Lowcadi......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


HAHA YOU NOW THIS HOMIE  THAT SHIT GOTS BE RARE AS FUCK THOUGH











Last edited by lowcadi at Oct 14 2002, 12:19 AM


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

i've only seen one in person years ago....... but one was on ebay 3 months ago it was in arizona no bids  start bid was 7 or 8 grand


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

This would be a bad ass lolo if I could find one....I would 90 the bitch!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WONDER IF THE GRILL AND THE WIRES CAME WITH THE PACKAGE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

for sale Lowcadi......autotrader.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

shit, not the white one this one...............


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OH SHIT OH SHIT I WONDER HOW MUCH MAY BE A CRAZZY PRICE BUT..........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

one more for you Lowcadi... a 78


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../0/34726560.htm 


look at the price!!!! what a deal!! I would luv to buy it but I have too many lacs as it is. I need to get rid if some of them! $5000 is a good deal for that!!!   :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN THATS SO FUNKY, I TELL YOU ONE DAY IM GOING TO OWN ONE HOMIE. BUT YOU ONE LUCKY DUDE TO OWN ONE THOUGH LIV4LACS HOMIE


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ONLY I HAD 5Gs :angry: :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Oct 14 2002, 12:38 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I WOULD 90 OUT THAT MOTHA FUCHA :biggrin:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2002, 10:25 PM
> *This would be a bad ass lolo if I could find one....I would 90 the bitch!*


 damn never seen that before damn that would be kinda tight!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I have a white on white one like this 4 sale with a continental kit and grille....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real+Oct 13 2002, 11:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Keepit-real @ Oct 13 2002, 11:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2002, 10:25 PM
> *This would be a bad ass lolo if I could find one....I would 90 the bitch!*


damn never seen that before damn that would be kinda tight!!![/b][/quote]
It would be super fly as shit............ :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real+Oct 14 2002, 12:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Keepit-real @ Oct 14 2002, 12:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2002, 10:25 PM
> *This would be a bad ass lolo if I could find one....I would 90 the bitch!*


damn never seen that before damn that would be kinda tight!!![/b][/quote]
THATS WHAT THEY DO OUT ON THE WEST THEN SELL IT TO THE JAPANESE FOR HELLA MONEY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Oct 14 2002, 12:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Oct 14 2002, 12:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT THEY DO OUT ON THE WEST THEN SELL IT TO THE JAPANESE FOR HELLA MONEY[/b][/quote]
OOOPPS THOUGHT YALL WHERE TALKIN ABOUT THE VERT CADI


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

77


----------



## Mrcrimane (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Oct 10 2002, 04:12 AM
> *this hopefully will spark some "drama"...i like it*


 THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT, THAT SHIT WOULD BE FIRE WITH SOME TRIPLE BLACK SPOKES


----------



## 67impala (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Oct 14 2002, 05:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Oct 14 2002, 05:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC_@Oct 14 2002, 12:38 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD 90 OUT THAT MOTHA FUCHA :biggrin:


[/b][/quote]
so are you saying all he 2dr fleetwood and coupe verts from 80-84 are really 78's? or 79's? with 80's or 90s front ends?


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

197?


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

i like this one


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

nice 3 wheel


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

a lil 4 dood action


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

caution wet paint


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

clean japaneese fleet coupe


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67impala+Oct 14 2002, 01:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (67impala @ Oct 14 2002, 01:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so are you saying all he 2dr fleetwood and coupe verts from 80-84 are really 78's? or 79's? with 80's or 90s front ends?[/b][/quote]
mine is a 1982........


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lots of bondo went into that conversion!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Oct 14 2002, 09:31 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that thing is for sale on ebay


----------



## Cashish (Aug 27, 2002)

This is why I love going to Daytona








www.geocities.com/mo_b_dic1/cadillac.jpg


----------



## Cashish (Aug 27, 2002)

THIS IS WHY I LOVE GOING TO DAYTONA


----------



## Mrcrimane (Feb 12, 2002)

huh?


----------



## lowkaliloryder07 (Apr 16, 2002)

there's a big fat red x showin up


----------



## Lowridintowncar (Nov 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cashish_@Oct 15 2002, 02:31 PM
> *This is why I love going to Daytona
> 
> 
> ...


 i saw that thing in daytona, that shit is hideous homie


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Finally Found it.....


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Oct 15 2002, 10:40 PM
> *Finally Found it.....
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok what the cloud did this drop from? give the story holmes!!!!


----------



## Mrcrimane (Feb 12, 2002)

nice


----------



## Mrcrimane (Feb 12, 2002)

its your?!?!?!?!?


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

haha i waz bored so i did this

couldnt find any wires so i had 2 put dubs on it


----------



## LSonDubz (Jul 20, 2001)




----------



## Mrcrimane (Feb 12, 2002)

anyone seen one of these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...item=1869241736


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

That just looks wierd. I not sure I like that.


----------



## Mrcrimane (Feb 12, 2002)

i loove caddy convertables


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

heres one


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

THIS TOPIC MUST BE PINNED DOWN!!!


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Lets make it a thousand! 998!


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WTF is this???? 

:twak: :twak:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

LOL c'mon mayyn LMAO thats the hot shit throw some D's on that joint with some juice shiiiiittttttt youll get all the hoes.......


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

yea 1000


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

holy fuck 1000 posts!!!and i made this damn topic :biggrin: but ya'll made it hit 1000!


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

since ive only been on here like 3 months, has any other topic on here ever gone this high?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

dont know if these were posted but here they are anyways...









22s
















































OMFG i love this car!


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Those ones with 22's were GM's inspiration for the Escalade huh?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

lac


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

again


----------



## 91fleetwood (Jun 12, 2002)

funny the first car posted at the top of page 68 is sitting in my backyard right now all stripped down!


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

The light blue Caddy? You want to sell the grille?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91fleetwood_@Oct 19 2002, 02:09 PM
> *funny the first car posted at the top of page 68 is sitting in my backyard right now all stripped down!*


 lol what u do wit the rims? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

stripped? whut happened to it? it looks like it was in good condition...but then again, might be old pics...


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 14 2002, 09:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Liv4Lacs @ Oct 14 2002, 09:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine is a 1982........ [/b][/quote]
Hey liv4lacs ive been wanting to ask you ,where u found your 82' le cabrio? ive been lookin for years now and only found 78-79's..actually your car and mr.impalas are the first og 80's verts ive seen ... i know i could flip a 79 to a 90's but to have an 80's would be ten times easier...your shyt is tight as well as mr.impalas good luck on your projects...i was thinkin about picking up that brown 79 you posted up a while back,but thats gonna be a big ass project...


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

yeah the first 2 pics on page 68 are now my caddy......... and those must be very old pics...........
That grille is beat up.... the headlights are just sitting in there, they were never installed right, didnt even hook up the brights......what you cant see from those pics is the broken up and beat down door panels with missing trim pieces.......
oh yeah and the pleather carpet kit........or the shittily bondoed up rear doors, where the bondo has fallen through, because who ever did the work, didnt use anything to support the bondo....
basically it is/was a ghetto rigged car.........
those rims in the pic i have never seen. the rims that were on it, i traded to a friend of mine for, 4 caddy doors with everything on them, and the rest of the matching interior headliner and all.
As soon as i unghettofy the car, i may make it a hopper, possibly sell it or just have another daily.......
it will take time though.......... much time......
one thing i an say, is so far the engine seems strong........ 



Last edited by rlowride at Oct 20 2002, 03:29 AM


----------



## spincity (Oct 7, 2002)




----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

Cadillac? I dunno...it's a boat!




























lose tha flames, throw some wires...an' it's good to go!










there should be a law against this...^










wirez! wirez! wirez!










^ this paint is weird! 



Last edited by Systamatik at Oct 21 2002, 01:04 AM


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

that's one clean caddy...i like tha simple patternz


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

i think some triple golds, or some gold on the rims would set it off, because the stripping is a gold color


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## 1980seville (Apr 23, 2002)

I will take two please! i love the suicide doors.


cheers


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Oct 20 2002, 02:16 AM
> *Hey liv4lacs ive been wanting to ask you ,where u found your 82' le cabrio? ive been lookin for years now and only found 78-79's..actually your car and mr.impalas are the first og 80's verts ive seen ... i know i could flip a 79 to a 90's but to have an 80's would be ten times easier...your shyt is tight as well as mr.impalas good luck on your projects...i was thinkin about picking up that brown 79 you posted up a while back,but thats gonna be a big ass project... *


 Truth is I found it not running at gas station with 24k miles and a bad fuel pump from sitting 2 years.. I was VERY LUCKY to find it I was looking for more than five years......  Thanks for the props...  
A 79 was what I was gonig to go with next...... All I can say is doit now before is't too late to find one


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

hey proper ill trade my 79 coupe for yr ride lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lozaklowrider (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Oct 20 2002, 03:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i love these 2 cars!!!
the bottom one needs new paint, but the coupe is PERFECT!!!!


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

HERES MINE


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeKille_@Oct 21 2002, 01:12 AM
> *hey proper ill trade my 79 coupe for yr ride lol :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 Sure ill trade you if your car is a "le' cabriolet"... :biggrin:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

MY OLD ONE


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Oct 20 2002, 03:32 PM
> *Cadillac? I dunno...it's a boat!
> 
> 
> ...


 <<<<<<<REPOST>>>>>>These are already in this post.......


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

Og, 4Dr Convert :0


----------



## Lowridintowncar (Nov 18, 2001)

couple of daily drivers from Individuals Orlando


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

thats the way to do it!!...does that big body have cali plates in the front and florida on the back  



Last edited by Flossy VonFleetwood at Oct 22 2002, 08:56 PM


----------



## Lowridintowncar (Nov 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Oct 22 2002, 03:56 PM
> *thats the way to do it!!...does that big body have cali plates in the front and florida on the back *


 haha yea, he from LA but had to register the car here


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## noon (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Oct 19 2002, 09:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this is exactly what my caddy looked like when I bought it. exact match


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

that last pic is awesome originales...what color interior does she have?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Oct 23 2002, 06:43 PM
> *that last pic is awesome originales...what color interior does she have?*


 I am not sure. It was at the 3 how event in NC? Anybody go?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Oct 23 2002, 04:43 PM
> *that last pic is awesome originales...what color interior does she have?*


----------



## Lowridintowncar (Nov 18, 2001)

damn that bitch is nice inside


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

thanks man,,,,,,,


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

oh man!!..that the combo I wanted....dam it...so clean!!!


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

are you going to leave yours black??


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

I say yes, but my bank account says ...no...


lol


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

i know the feeling,,,,,,lol


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

damm thats what i want! :angry: anyone know of any for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac6 (Jan 17, 2002)

yeah that shit is gangsta!


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

I FUCKIN LOVE THAT LAC!!!ITS SSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAMN HOT!


----------



## 67impala (Apr 9, 2002)

fuck that lac almost made me cream my pants its so fucking HOT!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I just sent mine to the paint shop I will be posting pics soon black cherry with gold leafing and tan moldings tan top and tan interior


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Last edited by mr impala at Oct 23 2002, 11:58 PM


----------



## 67impala (Apr 9, 2002)

man that car is fucking tight!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

thats sweet


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Snoop Dogg's ride:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Snoop Dogg's ride:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

I think i'm starting to like 80's 4 door lacs :0


----------



## lowkaliloryder07 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales_@Oct 23 2002, 03:39 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn damn damn damn damn damn damn dammit!!! I want a friggin fleetwood!!!! I'm callin the dealership right now


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 24 2002, 12:57 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN REORDER THOSE SEATS FOR MY CAR


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

wowo...that candied out red drop top is MINT! whoooo...the gold SETS IT OFF!

i'm thinkin' of going tha GOLD route now! which is easier to maintain? chrome or gold?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67impala_@Oct 24 2002, 01:31 AM
> *fuck that lac almost made me cream my pants its so fucking HOT!*


 OMG........ now i need to change mine :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales_@Oct 24 2002, 01:47 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMN!.... :biggrin:


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

81


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:0 , ...theres the color


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

sight seeing euro


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

this 79 cadillac is so fresh n clean :0


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 25 2002, 07:13 PM
> *this 79 cadillac is so fresh n clean :0*


 Understatment of the year


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Oct 25 2002, 06:13 PM
> *this 79 cadillac is so fresh n clean :0
> 
> 
> ...


 I have seen a cadillac identical to that cruising around tsawwassen and in victoria


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

I've seen the local one, and she aint that pretty up close


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

she was before...the old guy hit a couple things and what not


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

damm dey all look clean ass hell :0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

holy shit!!! :0 :0 :0 




























Last edited by calvin at Oct 26 2002, 09:13 PM


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

damn it why are those girls blocking the view :twak: :angry: 

but sweet jesus that is one hell of a paintjob, brilliant


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

does that lac have light green tints? shit i cant tell if its the reflection of the car of tints...hahaha


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

it has darker ghost patterns over it, the rest is shine


----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)

is it me or is that bitch in the second pic busted?


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

-looks like tints to me ...dope
-calvins talkin about the windows i think
-yeah...busted


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spincity_@Oct 20 2002, 01:30 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 not bad on the photoshoped big body!!!


----------



## uso82caprice (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Oct 24 2002, 04:29 PM
> *wowo...that candied out red drop top is MINT! whoooo...the gold SETS IT OFF!
> 
> i'm thinkin' of going tha GOLD route now! which is easier to maintain? chrome or gold?*


 gold and maintain is an oxymoron


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Oct 27 2002, 01:29 AM
> *does that lac have light green tints? shit i cant tell if its the reflection of the car of tints...hahaha*


 that car has green tint on the windows, that thing is phat ass hell. a guy named mike owns it, last I knew it was from Individuals, Phoenix chapter.


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Oct 27 2002, 06:33 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 GOD DAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! IM IN LOVE!!!! :0


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## thachronic (Aug 18, 2002)

here
h


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thachronic_@Oct 27 2002, 04:58 PM
> *here
> h*


 what the fuck is this


----------



## thachronic (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one+Oct 27 2002, 04:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (one @ Oct 27 2002, 04:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--thachronic_@Oct 27 2002, 04:58 PM
> *here
> h*


what the fuck is this[/b][/quote]
my desktop i had to upload it to post it in off topic


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## thachronic (Aug 18, 2002)

gtgg


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

ha ha ha :biggrin: had to do it


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

Last edited by one at Oct 27 2002, 06:24 PM


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Oct 27 2002, 12:10 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 INDIVIDUALS (MIAMI)


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

Last edited by one at Oct 27 2002, 08:22 PM


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Oct 19 2002, 01:15 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WTF is this????
> ...


Its called a flower car. It is use to carry flowers for the funerals.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Oct 28 2002, 12:42 AM
> *QUOTE]
> Its called a flower car. It is use to carry flowers for the funerals.*


 oh, never heard of that before.


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

the Lavender [sp] and the blue 77 are by far the best imo


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Congratulations CoupeDekille your the 1111 post.....


I was suppose to be the 1111 post but you beat me to it.


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)




----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

i love this lacs i'll post mine soon


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

do i get a new set of wire wheels? how about jus an adapter?


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

DAMN I LOVE THIS CADDY


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Oct 14 2002, 07:44 PM
> *197?*


 ?=7


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Oct 28 2002, 06:51 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wow...look at that DAMN hood!


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

www.SALMANZANOCUSTOMS.com


----------



## LA_Rollerz (Sep 15, 2002)

http://www.salmanzanocustoms.com


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## 84coupe (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

shit that paint is hard and I love the rear headrests :0


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84coupe_@Oct 29 2002, 01:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 phat lac.


----------



## Don juan futon (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juicedblazer_@Oct 28 2002, 09:13 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I wanna see this bitch sit on its back bumper.


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Don juan futon+Oct 29 2002, 03:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Don juan futon @ Oct 29 2002, 03:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juicedblazer_@Oct 28 2002, 09:13 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna see this bitch sit on its back bumper.[/b][/quote]
probably when he swangs it on the gas.


----------



## noon (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juicedblazer_@Oct 29 2002, 03:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice mural, I love it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

haga this cool


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Don juan futon+Oct 30 2002, 12:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Don juan futon @ Oct 30 2002, 12:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juicedblazer_@Oct 28 2002, 09:13 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna see this bitch sit on its back bumper.[/b][/quote]
Just buy the truerider DVD its on there on its bumper all day long


----------



## Lowridintowncar (Nov 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by On Fire_@Oct 30 2002, 04:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 haha im wit ya homie, comic book guy funny


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

Last edited by one at Oct 30 2002, 07:10 PM


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

SEE IF THIS WORKS


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

ANOTHER ONE


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

& ANOTHA ONE


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

MY RAIDER EURO LAC CONTINUED....


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

your caddy lookin tight so far you got juice


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

....


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

JUST SOME AWKWARD ANGLES......HAD ANOTHER CAR IN THE DRIVEWAY..TOMORROW ILL POST SOME MORE ON THE E&G GRILL & FRONT END, REAR TRUNK WITH THE CYLINDERS & BRIDGE.........
JUST HAD TO LET THESE OUT TO GET SOME IDEAS & SEE IF YOU GUYS ON LAYITLOW CAN GIVE ME FEEDBACK


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

PARTLY JUICED...GOT THE CYLINDERS,REAR WRAPPED & REINFORCED.......


----------



## BigBodyBrougham (Oct 29, 2002)

anybody got a good pic of that 93-96 fleetwood brougham 2 door that has been in small pics in lrm


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

CHECK THIS THREAD IN THE EARLIER PAGES...ITS IN THERE


----------



## BigBodyBrougham (Oct 29, 2002)

you got a round about page number cas my girl is gettin mad at me for tryin to look thru them all tonight.


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sjnemesis408_@Oct 31 2002, 05:51 AM
> *ANOTHER ONE*


 Damn you have been putting in some work since you got the fleetwood from vic. Its looking good. Damn I miss that car, next time i'm in the bay area I'll have to swing by San Jo and check it out.


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos+Oct 31 2002, 03:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fresnosuenos @ Oct 31 2002, 03:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--sjnemesis408_@Oct 31 2002, 05:51 AM
> *ANOTHER ONE*


Damn you have been putting in some work since you got the fleetwood from vic. Its looking good. Damn I miss that car, next time i'm in the bay area I'll have to swing by San Jo and check it out.[/b][/quote]
yeah putting in work, but since last week Ive lost my job so It's at a halt for a while now.........but hey the interior is done - ALL i need know is the paint & setup..................Gimme some time
Check it out whenever your down here, I'm right on STORY & KING homey...........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

TTT


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sjnemesis408+Oct 31 2002, 05:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (sjnemesis408 @ Oct 31 2002, 05:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah putting in work, but since last week Ive lost my job so It's at a halt for a while now.........but hey the interior is done - ALL i need know is the paint & setup..................Gimme some time
Check it out whenever your down here, I'm right on STORY & KING homey...........[/b][/quote]
Coo coo, I tell you what right now the plan is to come out to Frisco for the show at the cow palace in august. I'm gonna try and bring my caddy out there. If I make it out there I'll get my club together and we will all go cruise in San Jo. Thats when lowrider nights thing is going on out there right?


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos+Oct 31 2002, 07:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fresnosuenos @ Oct 31 2002, 07:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coo coo, I tell you what right now the plan is to come out to Frisco for the show at the cow palace in august. I'm gonna try and bring my caddy out there. If I make it out there I'll get my club together and we will all go cruise in San Jo. Thats when lowrider nights thing is going on out there right?[/b][/quote]
YEAH THE BOULEVARD NIGHTS IS IN AUGUST....LOTS OF PEOPLE SHOW UP BU TTHE REAL SHOW IS ON CINCO DE MAYO .....


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Yeah I heard Cinco De mayo is pretty big out there but good luck getting my club out to San Jo another Cinco De mayo. Last year Some Sureno's fucked up my boy's impala.


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

damn....that green fleet is bangin'!


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

hey hey hey
were talkin bout the black one now....j/k


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

:0 OMG... Page 78 of Caddy fest has no pics of Cadillacs... that is wrong!!!!


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Lets see if I can save it before we get to page 79


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

i saw on the history channel how herses are made. they
chop the back quarter off, and weld on a new back half,
stretch the frame on a track, and re-wire the entire car
by hand. a new caddy herse will run you $64K!!!!!!!!!!!

i always thought they came off the line as a herse.


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This has probably been posted before but I love this Seville. The owner posted it up a while back in the forum. uffin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Another shot of it. The color is pretty cool.


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

that blue one is pretty bad... the only other sts i like is the pearl white one......


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

gotta love the raiders lac


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2002, 04:31 PM
> *Another shot of it.  The color is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmm... I don't know it looks odd... Maybe its the spinners.


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

they don't look too bad (3prongz) but i think that bullets would set it off...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83+Nov 1 2002, 10:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Caddys 83 @ Nov 1 2002, 10:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TonyO_@Nov 1 2002, 04:31 PM
> *Another shot of it.  The color is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmm... I don't know it looks odd... Maybe its the spinners.[/b][/quote]
No, I think its the 13s!!!!! That car is FWD and IMO it would look better with 16'' or 17'' lip lace n vogues or maybe 20'' lip lace.....
I'm just not into FWD lolo's......


----------



## oaksican (Nov 5, 2001)




----------



## junior (May 28, 2002)

nice!!


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

Last edited by one at Nov 3 2002, 09:45 AM


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

Last edited by one at Nov 3 2002, 09:49 AM


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

guiness book of records, longest caddy!!


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Nov 3 2002, 11:17 AM
> *guiness book of records, longest caddy!!
> 
> 
> ...


 damn. its kinda ugly though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn thats a long ass eldo i really dont think you could drive that shit how the hell do he turn?


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

Last edited by one at Nov 3 2002, 12:56 PM


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Nov 3 2002, 12:38 PM
> *damn thats a long ass eldo i really dont think you could drive that shit how the hell do he turn?*


 thats what i was thinkin


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by one_@Nov 3 2002, 12:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Those have been posted in here before... but does anyone know what model and years they are. Are they Fleetwood's, Devilles or what??

I would love to get one like those and think I'll start looking at how much they go for on eBay.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Found them. I think they are 66 to 68 Coupe DeVille's. In decent condition they are going for $20,000 + on eBay. Dang.


----------



## thachronic (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 3 2002, 03:30 PM
> *Found them. I think they are 66 to 68 Coupe DeVille's. In decent condition they are going for $20,000 + on eBay. Dang.*


 i seen some in california in decent condition and shit for 2-4 grand
dont know about the engine tho


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 3 2002, 01:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Liv4Lacs @ Nov 3 2002, 01:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Nov 3 2002, 12:38 PM
> *damn thats a long ass eldo i really dont think you could drive that shit how the hell do he turn?*


thats what i was thinkin [/b][/quote]
if you look closely you see a cut in the middle, the car ectually excists of two parts, like a train


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

hahaha look at that he got a stuffed crocodile in there


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by thachronic+Nov 3 2002, 03:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (thachronic @ Nov 3 2002, 03:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LayItLow_@Nov 3 2002, 03:30 PM
> *Found them. I think they are 66 to 68 Coupe DeVille's. In decent condition they are going for $20,000 + on eBay. Dang.*


i seen some in california in decent condition and shit for 2-4 grand
dont know about the engine tho[/b][/quote]
I shouldn't of said decent condition. The ones going for that much were in excellent condition. There was a junk yard rust bucket for $500.


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

TO THA TOP!

damn...i love these lacs...


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

keep them coming


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

what would it be with out them 79's!!!!!!


----------



## lozaklowrider (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow+Nov 3 2002, 03:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LayItLow @ Nov 3 2002, 03:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shouldn't of said decent condition. The ones going for that much were in excellent condition. There was a junk yard rust bucket for $500.[/b][/quote]
66 coupe devilles look soooooooooooooooooooooooo nice!!


----------



## lozaklowrider (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Nov 3 2002, 12:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I CANT GET ENOUGH OF THIS CAR!!!!
absolutely brilliant!
hail the brilliance of the coupe deville!!


----------



## lozaklowrider (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Oct 25 2002, 12:30 AM
> *:0 , ...theres the color*


 is that a 53???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeKille_@Nov 4 2002, 02:52 AM
> *what would it be with out them 79's!!!!!!*


 oh yeah and them 77 n 78s too


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

my buddys 83 Coupe De Ville











































meeting Mr. X to the Z at MTV-Studios in Berlin, Germany


----------



## cadillac6 (Jan 17, 2002)

oh shit is that you or your buddy with x?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

xzibit was hittin ol buddies switches thats cool as hell tight caddy to you got pix of the set up


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Nov 3 2002, 05:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 fuck yeah that was at dropfest, that was awesome....that fuckin chop top cad was the shit, fuckin attack alligators and shit in it


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

My 85 Fleetwood


----------



## junior (May 28, 2002)

keep posting up those tight caddies!!!!


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

what year is that red chop??looks sssooo tight!!!


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac6_@Nov 4 2002, 08:20 AM
> *oh shit is that you or your buddy with x?*


that's Knut from http://www.lowrider-shop.de with X

I'm the one with the baggies and the glasses ( http://www.lowriderbike.de ), that girl is my babe -Paula- from http://www.lowridachicaz.de.

we'll gonna do another Lowrider-Show for X at his upcoming concert-stop here in Hamburg, Germany at 11/17/2002.
There are not as many Lowriders (about 100 total) over here in Germany but I think these 4 (that 'Lac, an ElCamino, an Olds and a Biscayne) that will be at this show are better than none.

Cheers!
asco1 



Last edited by asco1 at Nov 5 2002, 10:49 AM


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Nov 4 2002, 08:35 AM
> *xzibit was hittin ol buddies switches thats cool as hell tight caddy to you got pix of the set up*


 sorry no updated pic on the setup yet. He's running 3 pumps at 36volts. 48V and a fourth pump soon to come.

Cheers.
Sebastian a.k.a. asco1


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)

Chippin !


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

thats cool s hell with X


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

I love this color... does anyone one know what its called?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STW_@Nov 5 2002, 08:10 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 haha its cool though


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Nov 5 2002, 01:26 PM
> *I love this color... does anyone one know what its called?*


 looks like candy brandywine over silver base


----------



## Cadi Coupe (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STW_@Nov 5 2002, 06:10 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah i had no time to charge the batts........


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Coupe+Nov 6 2002, 07:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Cadi Coupe @ Nov 6 2002, 07:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STW_@Nov 5 2002, 06:10 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah i had no time to charge the batts........[/b][/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## nutsaq (Jun 24, 2002)

MY CADDI :biggrin:


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nutsaq_@Nov 5 2002, 05:26 PM
> *MY CADDI :biggrin:*


 thats nice :0


----------



## nutsaq (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville+Nov 5 2002, 06:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (91lacdeville @ Nov 5 2002, 06:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--nutsaq_@Nov 5 2002, 05:26 PM
> *MY CADDI :biggrin:*


thats nice :0[/b][/quote]
thank you


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Nov 4 2002, 10:19 PM
> *My 85 Fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


 back in 94 i had a 81 exactly like that!! damn that was a bad mo fo....yours is coo too  damn :biggrin:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Thanks LIV4LACS, just got it not to long ago, will be putting in some serious work soon.











Last edited by RobLBC at Nov 5 2002, 10:02 PM


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

This guy needs rims bad:


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Nov 6 2002, 12:37 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i love this pic


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

caddy is begging for chrome wires!


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+Oct 27 2002, 05:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ Oct 27 2002, 05:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--calvin_@Oct 27 2002, 12:10 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS (MIAMI)[/b][/quote]
DUDE first i wanna say that pic if fukin awesome.. secondly.. does anyone know if this car is forsale on autotrader.com? cause i was searching thourgh the fleetwoods and i saw a white coupe deville in there looked exactly like this one... guy said he wants to trade a bike for it... if so i would like to talk to this man


----------



## uso82caprice (Sep 27, 2002)

yea he does want to trade it for a bike. I think hes asking 3500 for it. Single Pump to the front, 3 pumps and 6 batts wit frame work, white powdercoated spokes, c-kit, 90 sides. Clean car for cheap


----------



## Lowridin_LatinChula69 (Oct 25, 2002)

daaamn ey......i love these cars...fa real i like dat limo.mmm..mmm 
I want me a caddy so bad..


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Nov 6 2002, 04:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Nov 6 2002, 04:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE first i wanna say that pic if fukin awesome.. secondly.. does anyone know if this car is forsale on autotrader.com? cause i was searching thourgh the fleetwoods and i saw a white coupe deville in there looked exactly like this one... guy said he wants to trade a bike for it... if so i would like to talk to this man[/b][/quote]
it's sold someone picked it up last week from sth carolina


----------



## uso82caprice (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2002, 03:31 PM
> *Another shot of it. The color is pretty cool.*


 used to belong to my homeboy willie then he gave it to his cousin. He didnt want it anymore because it was FWD. the color is candy burple


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

3500 is a steel


----------



## lowkaliloryder07 (Apr 16, 2002)

what is the difference in the 81-86 coupe de ville, and the 81-86 fleetwood, cause i plan on buyin mine soon...out!!!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Nov 6 2002, 01:00 AM
> *Thanks LIV4LACS, just got it not to long ago, will be putting in some serious work soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 this is a fleet wood look at the top


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Nov 6 2002, 02:04 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this is a coupe pay attention to the moldings and the back windows


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK+Nov 6 2002, 05:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaDillAc sMacK @ Nov 6 2002, 05:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC_@Nov 6 2002, 12:37 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this pic[/b][/quote]
heres another pic i took with those rides


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

heres a trunk pick of the one


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

this is a bad pic of my car


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

another


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+Nov 6 2002, 11:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ Nov 6 2002, 11:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's sold someone picked it up last week from sth carolina[/b][/quote]
SHIT!! guess i missed that deal.. but eh... buying a pre-juiced car isnt quite as cool as juicing one yourself.. dont get me wrong thats a fuckin clean ride.. but how could i improve upon it?? hah


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

tha pic of those two lacs facin' tha camer is pretty damn sick...

i'm lovin' tha 79


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 2 2002, 11:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Dude that alligator is real.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Nov 7 2002, 01:36 PM
> *tha pic of those two lacs facin' tha camer is pretty damn sick...
> 
> i'm lovin' tha 79*


 its a 77 homie


----------



## lowkaliloryder07 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Nov 7 2002, 11:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Nov 7 2002, 11:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Systamatik_@Nov 7 2002, 01:36 PM
> *tha pic of those two lacs facin' tha camer is pretty damn sick...
> 
> i'm lovin' tha 79*


its a 77 homie[/b][/quote]
YEAH WHAT HE SAID!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowkaliloryder07+Nov 7 2002, 01:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowkaliloryder07 @ Nov 7 2002, 01:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH WHAT HE SAID!!! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
haha yeah


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

on three


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Nov 8 2002, 12:15 AM
> *on three*


 mane that 7 looks tight but my 7 is going to be tigher :biggrin:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

mah badd homies...it's a tuff 77' still!


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

anyone seen this 68? i think the owner sold it, someone said it whent to holland but im not sure


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

TTT


----------



## impalaman (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Nov 5 2002, 08:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that black caddi there is the versacce cadi before being painted


----------



## impalaman (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Nov 6 2002, 05:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Nov 6 2002, 05:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT!! guess i missed that deal.. but eh... buying a pre-juiced car isnt quite as cool as juicing one yourself.. dont get me wrong thats a fuckin clean ride.. but how could i improve upon it?? hah[/b][/quote]
the dude that bought that car crashed it on the highway not even 2 hrs later, had to have it towed home the next mourning 

talk about bad luck, lucky for him it was minor damage


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Nov 8 2002, 05:32 PM
> *anyone seen this 68? i think the owner sold it, someone said it whent to holland but im not sure
> 
> 
> ...


 im from holland and ive never seen or heard from a ride like this, there is a red one just like it but im pretty sure that one was build in holland


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is my boy's caddy. He is bustin out next year!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

He put the center golds on the car, but I guess I took the pic before he got them "all" on!


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

that shit looks clean!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 10 2002, 01:31 AM
> *Here is my boy's caddy. He is bustin out next year!
> 
> 
> ...


 that caddy is sooo fuckin tight love that shit got anymore pics of it, are those 14s?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Thats going to be one hot caddy when its done.


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

72kutty jacked my avatar. :angry:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

yeah, I did... sorry bro but I had to have it! lol

The caddy is pretty mcuh done, he is running thirteens on it. The rear end is shortened. The whole undercarriage is chrome and gold! I will take some more pics the next time I see him!


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

had to switch it up.. i saw your posts and i said ''i don't remember
typing that'' to myself.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey I kind of like that one too! j/k


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

watch out now! go find your own rocket!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

That one's even tighter. Watch out!


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Nov 10 2002, 08:20 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that settles it i am buying one of these behotches in the spring


----------



## cadillacart (Dec 6, 2001)

Here's mine








Doesn't look like this now it's in the progress.


----------



## cadillacart (Dec 6, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

67 cadi??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 10 2002, 01:31 AM
> *Here is my boy's caddy. He is bustin out next year!
> 
> 
> ...


 just 2 tight :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats up with this caddy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Nov 11 2002, 01:44 PM
> *whats up with this caddy
> 
> 
> ...


 That Cadillac is name Chimayo somewhere in New Mexico


----------



## lowkaliloryder07 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Nov 10 2002, 08:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Nov 10 2002, 08:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--one_@Nov 10 2002, 08:20 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that settles it i am buying one of these behotches in the spring[/b][/quote]
i saw that beech at nopi....i was pissed when i saw it locked up in that 3....and then to top it off, right when i'm lookin at it, the owner walks up, hits his alarm and the shit locks out of 3 and settles on all 4, i fuckin flipped like crazy when i saw that shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

gucci cadillac crest wow


----------



## lowkaliloryder07 (Apr 16, 2002)

i would put in my two cents about that, but i only have a quarter....dammit!!!


----------



## cadillacart (Dec 6, 2001)

the white's a 70
that muraled one tripps me out


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

a 70's clip on a 80's lac,,what the hell?? thats a first


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 11 2002, 05:24 PM
> *a 70's clip on a 80's lac,,what the hell?? thats a first
> 
> 
> ...


 that lac is a 70s.


----------



## 30-06 (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 9 2002, 11:31 PM
> *Here is my boy's caddy. He is bustin out next year!
> 
> 
> ...


 rich ass neighborhood


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin+Nov 11 2002, 06:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (FullFledgedPimpin @ Nov 11 2002, 06:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BRAVO_@Nov 11 2002, 05:24 PM
> *a 70's clip on a 80's lac,,what the hell?? thats a first
> 
> 
> ...


that lac is a 70s.[/b][/quote]
hee hee hee...lol.... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 30-06+Nov 11 2002, 07:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (30-06 @ Nov 11 2002, 07:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--72 kutty_@Nov 9 2002, 11:31 PM
> *Here is my boy's caddy.  He is bustin out next year!
> 
> 
> ...


rich ass neighborhood[/b][/quote]
I don't know about you guys but is this Cadillac... ummm.... ghetto???? Do I see the front spinner is different from the back? 
maybe the rims too :0 :0


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83+Nov 11 2002, 11:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Caddys 83 @ Nov 11 2002, 11:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about you guys but is this Cadillac... ummm.... ghetto???? Do I see the front spinner is different from the back? 
maybe the rims too :0 :0[/b][/quote]
in an earlier post the guy said how he has just got some golds and took the pic in the middle of putting the new rims on


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin+Nov 12 2002, 02:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (FullFledgedPimpin @ Nov 12 2002, 02:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BRAVO_@Nov 11 2002, 05:24 PM
> *a 70's clip on a 80's lac,,what the hell?? thats a first
> 
> 
> ...


that lac is a 70s.[/b][/quote]
are u sure FullFledgedPimpin???,,,how bout u take another look


----------



## 91fleetwood (Jun 12, 2002)

that is a 70's caddy i think it's just the angle that makes it look like an 80's


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK+Nov 11 2002, 08:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaDillAc sMacK @ Nov 11 2002, 08:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in an earlier post the guy said how he has just got some golds and took the pic in the middle of putting the new rims on[/b][/quote]
oh... my bad.... I didn't pay attention to all that... I just came in to the free Cadillac Museum too look around.. :biggrin:


----------



## noon (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91fleetwood_@Nov 12 2002, 05:57 AM
> *that is a 70's caddy i think it's just the angle that makes it look like an 80's*


 look at the top I think thats an 80's lac.


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by caddy84+Nov 11 2002, 09:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caddy84 @ Nov 11 2002, 09:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--91fleetwood_@Nov 12 2002, 05:57 AM
> *that is a 70's caddy i think it's just the angle that makes it look like an 80's*


look at the top I think thats an 80's lac.[/b][/quote]
its a 78 Coupe Deville


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO+Nov 11 2002, 09:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BRAVO @ Nov 11 2002, 09:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are u sure FullFledgedPimpin???,,,how bout u take another look[/b][/quote]
lol its a 78 or 79 deville trust me homie :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

yall,,,,im sure,,it an 80's,,,look at back rag and the back side window,,,i look at mine every time i go out side


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Nov 11 2002, 09:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Nov 11 2002, 09:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol its a 78 or 79 deville trust me homie :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
its a 78


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 11 2002, 10:28 PM
> *yall,,,,im sure,,it an 80's,,,look at back rag and the back side window,,,i look at mine every time i go out side*


 77 78 and 79 devilles back rag and side window basically the same as the 80s devilles


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 11 2002, 09:28 PM
> *yall,,,,im sure,,it an 80's,,,look at back rag and the back side window,,,i look at mine every time i go out side*


 Look like a vinyl top to me.... your sure your looking at your cadillac right?


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Nov 11 2002, 09:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Nov 11 2002, 09:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BRAVO_@Nov 11 2002, 10:28 PM
> *yall,,,,im sure,,it an 80's,,,look at back rag and the back side window,,,i look at mine every time i go out side*


77 78 and 79 devilles back rag and side window basically the same as the 80s devilles[/b][/quote]
basically???....nawww.......its not the same as the 80's :biggrin: 



Last edited by Caddys 83 at Nov 11 2002, 09:39 PM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83+Nov 11 2002, 10:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Caddys 83 @ Nov 11 2002, 10:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


basically???....nawww.......its not the same as the 80's :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
well they look similar homie


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Nov 11 2002, 09:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Nov 11 2002, 09:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well they look similar homie[/b][/quote]
similar???? inside... maybe... outside.... lol :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

ok i know yall own caddys ,,i dont know if u have a coupe or not "caddys 83",,,,but i own a 83 coupe,,and look at it every day

look at that brown 70's coupe in the last couple of post,,notice the shape of the rear side window,,notice the paint in between the rear side window and side window,,,,thats a 70's

look at the car in question,,notice the shape of THAT window,,,notice how there is NO paint or body in between the rear side window and the side window, just a single chrome stripe,,,,,thats a 80's

that clip is what is throwing yall off


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

maby its a 70s with a 80s roof? lol


----------



## noon (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 12 2002, 06:51 AM
> *ok i know yall own caddys ,,i dont know if u have a coupe or not "caddys 83",,,,but i own a 83 coupe,,and look at it every day
> 
> look at that brown 70's coupe in the last couple of post,,notice the shape of the rear side window,,notice the paint in between the rear side window and side window,,,,thats a 70's
> ...


 I agree


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 11 2002, 09:51 PM
> *ok i know yall own caddys ,,i dont know if u have a coupe or not "caddys 83",,,,but i own a 83 coupe,,and look at it every day
> 
> look at that brown 70's coupe in the last couple of post,,notice the shape of the rear side window,,notice the paint in between the rear side window and side window,,,,thats a 70's
> ...


 ok where are you lookin at?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 11 2002, 10:51 PM
> *ok i know yall own caddys ,,i dont know if u have a coupe or not "caddys 83",,,,but i own a 83 coupe,,and look at it every day
> 
> look at that brown 70's coupe in the last couple of post,,notice the shape of the rear side window,,notice the paint in between the rear side window and side window,,,,thats a 70's
> ...


 the coupes and sadan devilles look different man, you comparing a 2 door to a 4 door shape thats why it looks dofferent


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Hey Lowcaddy87, can you throw up a pic of Ben-g's caddy from scrape, that might clear up some confusion


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

...


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

edit 



Last edited by Caddys 83 at Nov 11 2002, 10:11 PM


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

noones gonna put a 70s clip on a 80s lac, well actually maby that goofy lookin guy in the picture would


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i hear u lowcadi,,,,but I still think its an 80's we will prob never know for sure


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Damn old Computer... I'm going have to switch computer for a min... anyway are you talking about this area BRAVO where the blue arrow is pointing


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 11 2002, 11:11 PM
> *i hear u lowcadi,,,,but I still think its an 80's we will prob never know for sure*


 Dennis Partida 
Victoria 
1979 Cadillac Sedan de Ville


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

now what i told you


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

... 



Last edited by BRAVO at Nov 12 2002, 06:21 AM


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

ohh,,,ill be damn,,,,ill bow down now 



Last edited by BRAVO at Nov 12 2002, 06:21 AM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hahaha


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

yall cant say it dont LOOK like one from that first pic though

whats wrong "caddys 83" 



Last edited by BRAVO at Nov 12 2002, 06:29 AM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Nov 11 2002, 11:27 PM
> *:angry:*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 11 2002, 10:28 PM
> *yall cant say it dont LOOK like one from that first pic though
> 
> whats wrong "caddys 83"*


Man even I was fooled... I'm losing my touch.... I'm going to retire from Cadillacs. :angry: :angry: :angry: I thought it was a Coupe... I was getting ready to upload a side view of a coupe deville..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83+Nov 11 2002, 11:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Caddys 83 @ Nov 11 2002, 11:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BRAVO_@Nov 11 2002, 10:28 PM
> *yall cant say it dont LOOK like one from that first pic though
> 
> whats wrong "caddys 83"*


Man even I was fooled... I'm losing my touch.... I'm going to retire from Cadillacs. :angry: :angry: :angry: I thought it was a Coupe... I was getting ready to upload a side view of a coupe deville..[/b][/quote]
ha got you on this one this time homie


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Nov 11 2002, 10:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Nov 11 2002, 10:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha got you on this one this time homie [/b][/quote]
lol... you sure did man...lol.... this is bad....I bow to you with my left knee on the ground.... but hey its all fun..... a lil brain teaser


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83+Nov 12 2002, 06:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Caddys 83 @ Nov 12 2002, 06:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BRAVO_@Nov 11 2002, 10:28 PM
> *yall cant say it dont LOOK like one from that first pic though
> 
> whats wrong "caddys 83"*


Man even I was fooled... I'm losing my touch.... I'm going to retire from Cadillacs. :angry: :angry: :angry: I thought it was a Coupe... I was getting ready to upload a side view of a coupe deville..[/b][/quote]
ahhh,,,so u was bout to agree with me,,,i dont want to be the only person wrong


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO+Nov 11 2002, 10:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BRAVO @ Nov 11 2002, 10:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh,,,so u was bout to agree with me,,,i dont want to be the only person wrong[/b][/quote]
no...lol.... I was I knew it was in the late 70's....lol I was going to upload a 78 coupe deville... but you not the only person was wrong....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah it was fun though :biggrin: im #1


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Nov 11 2002, 10:58 PM
> *yeah it was fun though :biggrin: im #1*


 your a true Cadillac Guru


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83+Nov 12 2002, 12:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Caddys 83 @ Nov 12 2002, 12:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Nov 11 2002, 10:58 PM
> *yeah it was fun though :biggrin: im #1*


your a true Cadillac Guru  [/b][/quote]
well you know your share of cadillac knowledge too homie, its just bravo that dont know shit lol j/k just fuckin with ya bravo homie its all good man


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)




----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)




----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)




----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

them last 2 - 79's are bad bitches


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Nice eldo convert, one of the emblems in the front has to be shaved :biggrin:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Nov 10 2002, 08:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Nov 10 2002, 08:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--one_@Nov 10 2002, 08:20 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that settles it i am buying one of these behotches in the spring[/b][/quote]
that bitch is tight


----------



## lil6yplayboy (Nov 16, 2001)

i'm buyin one sooner than you...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Nov 12 2002, 08:52 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all you need is some swangas,,a booty kit,and a little pop trunk action,,and u be rollin rollin rollin,,  



Last edited by originales at Nov 12 2002, 08:58 PM


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

and some trunk straps 


she's tight as hell :biggrin: 



Last edited by Flossy VonFleetwood at Nov 13 2002, 04:05 AM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by originales+Nov 12 2002, 10:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Nov 12 2002, 10:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Nov 12 2002, 08:52 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all you need is some swangas,,a booty kit,and a little pop trunk action,,and u be rollin rollin rollin,, [/b][/quote]
haha ya know im going to be popin trunk on yall ass swangin lane to lane but nah man already got the 79 taillights and continental kit euro headlights next is grill n rims. full frame wrap and custom juice commin soon :biggrin:


----------



## noon (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Nov 13 2002, 07:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Nov 13 2002, 07:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha ya know im going to be popin trunk on yall ass swangin lane to lane but nah man already got the 79 taillights and continental kit euro headlights next is grill n rims. full frame wrap and custom juice commin soon :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
your car is crazy nice as it is ,,,,,,,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by caddy84+Nov 12 2002, 11:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (caddy84 @ Nov 12 2002, 11:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your car is crazy nice as it is ,,,,,,, [/b][/quote]
thanks, it do look good stock wise


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

its missing that little plastic thing that goes between tha light and tha quarter panel :angry: but still a nice ride


----------



## 67impala (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 12 2002, 04:11 AM
> *i hear u lowcadi,,,,but I still think its an 80's we will prob never know for sure*


 its a 70s caddy look at it...


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil6yplayboy_@Nov 12 2002, 07:54 AM
> *i'm buyin one sooner than you... *


 you callin me poor??

okay okay so i am broke... it aint no thang.. im saving and scrapin...

i just got this big money pit called a mone carlo holding me back still


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 10 2002, 01:31 AM
> *Here is my boy's caddy. He is bustin out next year!
> 
> 
> ...


 I STILL THINK THIS IS THA SHIT HOMIE DAMN NEED MORE PICS OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

here is my LAC


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood+Oct 10 2002, 03:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Flossy VonFleetwood @ Oct 10 2002, 03:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--FullFledgedPimpin_@Oct 10 2002, 02:15 AM
> *^^^is that ur ride?^^^*











No not mine...found on car domain ..another shot though..... [/b][/quote]
That's mine actually. It's more Hot Rod then low low but she's my baby. Still need to get some new shoes for her and finish a few things. It's get'n there. Now if I can just stop drag'n off the front bumper we'll be in buisness :biggrin: . 



Last edited by scrapyard at Nov 14 2002, 02:18 AM


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Just felt like seeing mine again


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

nice.


----------



## lowkaliloryder07 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Nov 13 2002, 09:49 PM
> *nice.*


 nice!?!?! Nice is a understatement, that car is sik, hey allcoupedup, do you have a pic of the setup? OUT!!!


----------



## 67impala (Apr 9, 2002)

allcouped up i've always loved your car its so pimp!


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

are early 80's eldorados rwd. because there is a clean one for sale near me but i think the nose is to big on them


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville_@Nov 15 2002, 01:24 AM
> *are early 80's eldorados rwd. because there is a clean one for sale near me but i think the nose is to big on them*


 they are FWD homie


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos+Nov 14 2002, 04:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fresnosuenos @ Nov 14 2002, 04:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--91lacdeville_@Nov 15 2002, 01:24 AM
> *are early 80's eldorados rwd.  because there is a clean one for sale near me but i think the nose is to big on them*


they are FWD homie[/b][/quote]
damn. they dont look that good anyway


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

that caddy is in dire need of some white walls.


----------



## BigBodyBrougham (Oct 29, 2002)

my 93


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 14 2002, 03:19 AM
> *Just felt like seeing mine again
> 
> 
> ...


 damn that car is dope as hell man, good work :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBodyBrougham (Oct 29, 2002)

here is another shot. its sittin on 15" ko with 1 1/2" white walls


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

hopefully ill get another lac soon and post up pics of it and the one i got now.


----------



## BigBodyBrougham (Oct 29, 2002)

fayetville, nc


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

cadillac's.......so hot right now!


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

just want to upload


----------



## noon (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 14 2002, 07:19 AM
> *Just felt like seeing mine again
> 
> 
> ...


 What size cyladers are you running on your caddy allcoupedup?


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

i cant tell whats cooler.. a 93-96 fleetwood brougham 4 door, or a 80-85 fleetwood coupe!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

all these caddys....almost better than PORN


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Allcoupedup...TORONTO REPRESENT!! Cad's lookin clean...that you Asif???


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Nov 11 2002, 10:55 PM
> **


 thats fuckin ogly


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

fwd


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddy84_@Nov 16 2002, 06:20 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 80deville+Nov 17 2002, 07:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (80deville @ Nov 17 2002, 07:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Caddys 83_@Nov 11 2002, 10:55 PM
> **


thats fuckin ogly[/b][/quote]
Who ask you. 



Last edited by Caddys 83 at Nov 18 2002, 11:16 AM


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 17 2002, 03:11 PM
> *Allcoupedup...TORONTO REPRESENT!! Cad's lookin clean...that you Asif???*


 Fo sho


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

I JUST FELT LIKE SEEING MY BROUGHAM AGAIN. 85 BROUGHAMS ARE THE SHIT


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

nice car homie, i got an 84 fleet..ill post some pics as soon as its painted and i put the rims on right now its in primer


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK_@Nov 18 2002, 05:28 PM
> *nice car homie, i got an 84 fleet..ill post some pics as soon as its painted and i put the rims on right now its in primer*


 post some before pics


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Caddy's still reppin on LIL!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Nov 15 2002, 09:54 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 now thats a true pimpmobile. i love it


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

setup








reppin 420 haha


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

baby lac


----------



## junior (May 28, 2002)

thats a nice caddy!


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Nov 19 2002, 10:49 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that ones for sale on ebay


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville+Nov 18 2002, 09:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (91lacdeville @ Nov 18 2002, 09:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CaDillAc sMacK_@Nov 18 2002, 05:28 PM
> *nice car homie, i got an 84 fleet..ill post some pics as soon as its painted and i put the rims on right now its in primer*


post some before pics[/b][/quote]
if its not painted by christmas ill post some, i dont have a digi right now or a scanner so i dont have any...but im getting a digi for christmas so ill take some pics then


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

HERES ANOTHER. THATS A SMALL ASS SUN ROOF THOUGH FOR A CADDY. LOL 



Last edited by 76SEVILLEMAN at Nov 20 2002, 01:48 PM


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Nov 17 2002, 07:14 PM
> *i cant tell whats cooler.. a 93-96 fleetwood brougham 4 door, or a 80-85 fleetwood coupe!*


 I've had both. There are times when I miss my 85 FW coupe Like 2 dr. all chrome tail lights. The overall apeal of the car. It was just cool. But my 95 is definatly one of the few 4 drs I can own. It has that old sled look that I love. and the engine... oh I love my engine now. That was the one thing I hated about my 85 was the fuck'n piece of monkey shit 4.1L :angry: . Pisses me off every time I think about it. Now I got 400 hp off the bottle and it runs for days. LT1's rock. Exspensive as hell to fix and mod but the power that comes out of them is woth it. I mean what other car can you throw 6 of your homies in and roll around comfortably while you smack around rice and mustangs :biggrin: .


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Nov 20 2002, 03:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scrapyard+Nov 21 2002, 02:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (scrapyard @ Nov 21 2002, 02:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--77monte4pumps_@Nov 17 2002, 07:14 PM
> *i cant tell whats cooler.. a 93-96 fleetwood brougham 4 door, or a 80-85 fleetwood coupe!*


I've had both. There are times when I miss my 85 FW coupe Like 2 dr. all chrome tail lights. The overall apeal of the car. It was just cool. But my 95 is definatly one of the few 4 drs I can own. It has that old sled look that I love. and the engine... oh I love my engine now. That was the one thing I hated about my 85 was the fuck'n piece of monkey shit 4.1L :angry: . Pisses me off every time I think about it. Now I got 400 hp off the bottle and it runs for days. LT1's rock. Exspensive as hell to fix and mod but the power that comes out of them is woth it. I mean what other car can you throw 6 of your homies in and roll around comfortably while you smack around rice and mustangs :biggrin: .[/b][/quote]
AHMEN!!!


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville+Nov 3 2002, 11:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (91lacdeville @ Nov 3 2002, 11:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drucifer_@Nov 3 2002, 11:17 AM
> *guiness book of records, longest caddy!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn. its kinda ugly though[/b][/quote]
WTF?? sorry to bring this pyle back up but... WHERE ARE THE DOORS FOR THE REAR?? i smell a photoshop job

oh and thanks for the opinions on the caddies scrapyard


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK_@Jul 18 2002, 09:12 PM
> *tight*


 it it clean,But I seen a 4dr at MOREBOUNCE this past weekend that is sickkk!!


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Nov 21 2002, 10:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 9 2002, 11:31 PM
> *Here is my boy's caddy. He is bustin out next year!
> 
> 
> ...


 Does anyone know if those are 13's or 14's? They look like 13's to me...but what do I know.


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

they are 14s im pretty sure..it looks like there are going to be 4 late 70 coupe devilles on here 

Lowcadi
myself
79DV

and 72 cuttys friend 

we are on the rise!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeKille_@Nov 23 2002, 03:57 AM
> *they are 14s im pretty sure..it looks like there are going to be 4 late 70 coupe devilles on here
> 
> Lowcadi
> ...


 tell them homie :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

79dv lac


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

juss a lil' photoshop of Lowcadi's ride...

comments...questions...?


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

here's another one...


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

...


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

tha photoshop with no window in the vynal top looks tight


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Here is a new pic of my 85 Fleetwood.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Nov 23 2002, 07:10 PM
> *Here is a new pic of my 85 Fleetwood.*


 damn thats nice!! wha color is that?

ok can someone photo shop mine please  just put 13s all chrome and paint burgandy dont drop it.. pllleeeeease lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Nov 23 2002, 03:15 PM
> *juss a lil' photoshop of Lowcadi's ride...
> 
> comments...questions...?*


 haha thats tight man, im going to be gettin my rims soon


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by calvin+Nov 23 2002, 07:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (calvin @ Nov 23 2002, 07:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC_@Nov 23 2002, 07:10 PM
> *Here is a new pic of my 85 Fleetwood.*


damn thats nice!! wha color is that?

ok can someone photo shop mine please  just put 13s all chrome and paint burgandy dont drop it.. pllleeeeease lol[/b][/quote]








Its a factory Cadillac tan Calvin.


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

grill is tight


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

why dont you buy some rims so we dont have to keep photoshop your ride over and over?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight 77


----------



## naranja (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juicedblazer_@Nov 19 2002, 09:13 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this is y i hate underbody lighting, u can see the tubes. nasty.


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

that is tight!!!!


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juicedblazer_@Nov 19 2002, 09:13 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn i thought Cadi's are suppose to look luxurious!! That just looks like a relative of a Regal!


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Nov 26 2002, 02:37 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i love that car, its so tight


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Look what you done start Smack! 95 Pages of just Caddy's. Whats wrong with you??!!
























J/P :biggrin:


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 28 2002, 12:07 AM
> *Look what you done start Smack! 95 Pages of just Caddy's. Whats wrong with you??!!
> 
> 
> ...


 no doubt man!i should be shot..lol


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

OHH WEE!!!!! the possiblites with this its for SALE!!!


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

***DROOLS***


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

Anti-Ricer Repliant..500CID bored over 30


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

The Name says it all..


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

You gonna buy it?


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

Dude, That thing's pimp. Where did you find it?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

needs to be chopped an inch or 2


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

chopped HELL NAW!!! it needs to be rolled and washed then put into a garage where no rain snow or cold touches it lol 

if i had the money its about 5gz 



Last edited by CoupeDeKille at Nov 28 2002, 02:46 PM


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Dang! I love that! I would roll that as is. I'd leave the wheels and everything.


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

you aint by yrself gary


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

I second that. Baby moons are cool. I might repaint it though. Green's not my color :biggrin:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Nov 22 2002, 12:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Nov 22 2002, 12:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?? sorry to bring this pyle back up but... WHERE ARE THE DOORS FOR THE REAR?? i smell a photoshop job

oh and thanks for the opinions on the caddies scrapyard[/b][/quote]
Sorry but Its not photoshoped.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

gotta reach 100 pages!! Here's Mike's CDV, Buenaventura Lakes FLA


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Stevie's sled...Niagara Falls


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Ryans 94 deville on dubz


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

another Toronto bigbody.....












Last edited by 84caddy at Nov 29 2002, 12:48 AM


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

97 pages....keep em comin!! Jeremy's 93


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

can Lades count???


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Jay's 87 Fleet


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

a little Toronto old school


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Clyde's old coupe....


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

dutch lowrider...seem to have dissapeared a few years back


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

All japanese lowriders......


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

still japanese lowriders


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

This was my friends caddy we were building about 4 years ago, but he lost interest in it...this car eventually ended up in a junkyard.


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Nov 29 2002, 11:42 AM
> *This was my friends caddy we were building about 4 years ago, but he lost interest in it...this car eventually ended up in a junkyard. *


 is it still in the junkyard like that. If so im gonna go pick it up


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

how can one take a car like that to a junkyard???????????????????


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacdeville+Nov 29 2002, 11:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (91lacdeville @ Nov 29 2002, 11:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Illustrious Auto Works_@Nov 29 2002, 11:42 AM
> *This was my friends caddy we were building about 4 years ago, but he lost interest in it...this car eventually ended up in a junkyard. *


is it still in the junkyard like that. If so im gonna go pick it up[/b][/quote]
Yeah, I would imagine...he didn't junk it until recently, but it was in really bad shape when it went. It was pretty much just the body and frame...


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 29 2002, 11:53 AM
> *how can one take a car like that to a junkyard???????????????????*


 You know how some people are...they get all amped up about a project and then they realize, "Hey, this is really hard!". This car also had a spinning 13x7 frenched into the trunk! Sorry, I can't find my old pics...


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

this has probably already been posted.......


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

...


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

...


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

best one...


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

why i bought a 93...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

lets get this post to 100...my undies


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 29 2002, 05:42 PM
> *lets get this post to 100...my undies
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

my fleet before patterns...


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

nother


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

ooooo...i love virgins


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

How about some oldskool


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

a 62 on dubs


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

...


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

This one's pretty pimp


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

66 4dr convertable!?


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

63 on dubs


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

61 4dr


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

60 lay'n frame


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

clean


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

70 coupe, I want one


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

another, I really want one :biggrin:


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

One mean 66


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

49 Coupe, Sweeeeet!


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

53 Sled


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

another


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

Flamed out 60


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

The front


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

another


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

some more eye candy


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

another


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

uuuummm, tastey


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

Caddy with cowl hood. What do you think. Next mod?


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

cool 61 4dr


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


wrong pic... lol but hey u guys deserve it


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

That bitch is ugly ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 29 2002, 10:52 PM
> *That bitch is ugly ^^^^^^^^^^*


 ***** wha u smokin? she is fine as hell!


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

Still go'n


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin+Nov 29 2002, 07:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (calvin @ Nov 29 2002, 07:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Nov 29 2002, 10:52 PM
> *That bitch is ugly ^^^^^^^^^^*


***** wha u smokin? she is fine as hell![/b][/quote]
Okay youre killin caddyfest with ugly bitches with saggy tits...


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

more


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

and we roll'n...


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

but we under control.


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

pink Caddy, gota love it


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

and purple just for good measure


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

couple more


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

.....


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

And I'm out... Peace


----------



## Payne (Mar 20, 2002)

this wont end

KEEP UM COMING!


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Here is a gorgeous caddy from DRASTIC AUTO CLUB out of NYC.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

not to hate...but there outta be a law against paintin over chrome....specially on those old Lacs......it just aint right...sorta like breast-reductiuon surgery


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 30 2002, 03:57 PM
> *not to hate...but there outta be a law against paintin over chrome....specially on those old Lacs......it just aint right...sorta like breast-reductiuon surgery *


 I hear that. The work that was done to them is pretty cool though. That's why I liked them. The purple one isn't bad. I kinda like that one. The mint green one is a little over the top for even me. The converable 4 dr is a neat concept. That's why I like it.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Is that all you got scrapyard? :biggrin:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Nov 30 2002, 02:53 AM
> *Here is a gorgeous caddy from DRASTIC AUTO CLUB out of NYC.*











I always thought that Caddy was bad ass, but it definetly needs reverse rims, standards dont cut it.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 30 2002, 05:50 PM
> *Is that all you got scrapyard? :biggrin:*


 I got a few more. Those where just some of the better ones :biggrin:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC+Nov 30 2002, 10:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RobLBC @ Nov 30 2002, 10:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Illustrious Auto Works_@Nov 30 2002, 02:53 AM
> *Here is a gorgeous caddy from DRASTIC AUTO CLUB out of NYC.*











I always thought that Caddy was bad ass, but it definetly needs reverse rims, standards dont cut it.[/b][/quote]
I was told they are 13 x 5.5? Not sure why he chose that size, but oh well.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works+Nov 30 2002, 02:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Illustrious Auto Works @ Nov 30 2002, 02:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told they are 13 x 5.5? Not sure why he chose that size, but oh well.[/b][/quote]
i remember seeing this car in LRM it had 14s when i saw it. looked the same ...14s std.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah ive seen it too in lrm, i remember it was build in memory of a friend of theirs, got a really nice deep red velvet interior too


----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 30 2002, 03:42 PM
> *yeah ive seen it too in lrm, i remember it was build in memory of a friend of theirs, got a really nice deep red velvet interior too*


 and a wall 0f 12s behind the front seats


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)

Pictures by Lowrider Lounge 



Last edited by STW at Dec 1 2002, 06:25 AM


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

daihem thats the nicest continentalkit ive ever seen!


----------



## 84coupe (Apr 19, 2002)

Dont hate cause it's on bags


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight lac 84coupe but need more pics of 77, 78 and 79 cadillacs :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

79 vert


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Cadi Coupe (Dec 31, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Coupe_@Dec 2 2002, 07:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats hard as hell , all it needs is rims


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

I don't think its truly a 'lac but still phat. :cheesy:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

78 fleetwood


----------



## cadillacart (Dec 6, 2001)

since we were goin old skool a little bit ago...









and


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 2 2002, 10:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice but needs work in the wheels department


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

I remember the first page. :cheesy: , now 101 pages later...


----------



## zeet (Sep 30, 2002)

ffffuuucccccccckkkkkkkkkkk 103 pages!!!!!!!


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

ill put another 1 of mine then


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

and the caddy or all caddys (IMO) man i love this car..


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

now thats gangsta


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Last edited by Joost.... at Dec 4 2002, 09:15 AM


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

are we running out of pics of lacs yet???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 4 2002, 11:15 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that continentail kit dont even look likes its been put on right


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

its an ichiban ride.....go figure

but anyway that last pic sure does look gangster doesnt it?


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

yeah that white caddy at the end is dope as shit


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wow 103 pages, and can some one help me find a kit for a reasonable price for a 88 fltwd brghm, i dont need tha rim just the kit


thx


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 3 2002, 04:00 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn, talk about negative camber :0 . Pretty damn cool though :biggrin:


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 30 2002, 11:10 PM
> *daihem thats the nicest continentalkit ive ever seen!
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm normaly not a big fan of continental kits, but I like that. That's just clean. 










This thing's just bad. I want a 68.


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scrapyard+Dec 4 2002, 06:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (scrapyard @ Dec 4 2002, 06:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Joost...._@Nov 30 2002, 11:10 PM
> *daihem thats the nicest continentalkit ive ever seen!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm normaly not a big fan of continental kits, but I like that. That's just clean. 










This thing's just bad. I want a 68.[/b][/quote]
taht green one is off hte hook any more pics


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## 96' CADDY PIMPIN (Nov 9, 2002)

DAAMNN I CANT BELIEVE THIS IS STILL GOIN. SHITS TIGHT KEEP IT UP.


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

You have no idea how much I love that purple Caddy!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

silver flake


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

tight USO Lac


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 6 2002, 02:12 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)

The Green 59 for sale!

http://www.mobile.de/cgi-bin/search.pl?Cou...rache=1&x=0&y=0


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

sorry i dont speak german


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Most of these cars have been posted over and over again. Maybe someone should go through and edited all 104 pages and take out people posting comments and duplicated pictures.....that would get this topic down to about 50 solid pages of lacs!! Good idea huh!


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 10 2002, 03:49 AM
> *sorry i dont speak german*


TRANSLATION:

specialities:
Oldie, 

Description:
only 59er as Custom in Germany , Showinner , Motor chromed and Airbrush under der Hood , Contikit with Airbrush , much Chrome , restored 

Dealer:
Peters Autoshop
Potsdamerstr. 56 / 58
D-14974 Ludwigsfelde
1.Tel.: +49 - (0)3378 / 209929
2.Tel.: +49 - (0)172/6009300
Fax: +49 - (0)3378 / 209929 



Last edited by STW at Dec 10 2002, 03:57 AM


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STW+Dec 9 2002, 12:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (STW @ Dec 9 2002, 12:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 10 2002, 03:49 AM
> *sorry i dont speak german*


TRANSLATION:

specialities:
Oldie, 

Description:
only 59er as Custom in Germany , Showinner , Motor chromed and Airbrush under der Hood , Contikit with Airbrush , much Chrome , restored 

Dealer:
Peters Autoshop
Potsdamerstr. 56 / 58
D-14974 Ludwigsfelde
1.Tel.: +49 - (0)3378 / 209929
2.Tel.: +49 - (0)172/6009300
Fax: +49 - (0)3378 / 209929[/b][/quote]
how much?


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)

€ 59.000 ~ $60.000


----------



## naranja (Oct 12, 2002)

wow, that's a lot


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 9 2002, 01:53 PM
> *Most of these cars have been posted over and over again. Maybe someone should go through and edited all 104 pages and take out people posting comments and duplicated pictures.....that would get this topic down to about 50 solid pages of lacs!! Good idea huh!*


 I agree. Why do people keep posting the same Cadillacs.


----------



## KING OF HEARTS LAC (Dec 8, 2002)

HERE IS MY RIDE SHOWIN EVERY 1 IN THA WORLD THAT MIAMI IS KEEPIN IT REAL (WELL AT LEASE ME AND SOME OF MY BOIS R)LOL


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Is dat your caddy RobLBC?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Dec 9 2002, 11:48 PM
> *Is dat your caddy RobLBC?*


No that is not my Caddy. My Caddy is the Beige one below:











Last edited by RobLBC at Dec 10 2002, 12:11 AM


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

Its late.... but here are 2 more from our club....


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

damn....ttt


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

Here are some Lac pics from my archives......enjoy!!


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

More


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

......


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

....


----------



## sjnemesis408 (Dec 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cadiman8592_@Dec 13 2002, 11:11 PM
> *......*


 can some 1 photshop this 

(1) silver paint & black top with chrome tint
(1)black top & black paint with black tint.....


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

More...


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

.....


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

....Photoshop candidate


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

...


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

....My 80 Fleetwood Coupe


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

Here's one you don't see everyday 



Last edited by cadiman8592 at Dec 13 2002, 05:40 PM


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

...


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

....


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

....the last ride you'll ever need.


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

...vert


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

Japan show,don't know of this one's been posted before.


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

...


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

...


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

Sorry about the resolution. 



Last edited by cadiman8592 at Dec 14 2002, 09:26 AM


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

....


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

....


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

...


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

....


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

....


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

...


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

...


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

...


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

....


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadiman8592_@Dec 13 2002, 05:37 PM
> *Here's one you don't see everyday*


 i saw one of those fuckers the other day i was like wut the fuck also the elcamino type of cadillacs i saw one a while back


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

....


----------



## 1980seville (Apr 23, 2002)

Ha i have one of these well not with wheels on the fenders but with the ones on the trunk, fun car


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

car is in japan now


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)

Last edited by one at Dec 20 2002, 10:46 AM


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadiman8592_@Dec 13 2002, 05:39 PM
> *...*


 Thats a real nice ride.....that car was built in Seattle, Wa dont know where it is now......


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Davids Caddy. GoodFellas C.C. Manteca,Ca.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

one more


----------



## one (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

....


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

....


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

84 Caddy from Pura Familia Car Club


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

90 Caddy from Pura Familia Car Club


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

Another pic of the 90 Caddy from Pura Familia Car Club


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

chopped...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

sweet......


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i have no words or this caddy...pure beautiful.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

builtin cali...now in new jersey....


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 26 2002, 01:35 AM
> *i have no words or this caddy...pure beautiful.....*


anybody ever noticed that the patterns on the sides of these two cars are almost exactly the same


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 26 2002, 01:35 AM
> *i have no words or this caddy...pure beautiful.....*


 anybody ever noticed that the patterns on the sides of these two cars are almost exactly the same


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Buggs painted the purple striped one.... He told me the yellow one wasnt his work.... He said it was someone out of Arizona....


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

i know theres already som pics of my car in this thread but i need to upload afew


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

1 more


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I post some pics of mine in this topic way back like page 30 but here is a recent pic.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

another pic


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

pic 3


----------



## 96' CADDY PIMPIN (Nov 9, 2002)

damn this is by far the bast topic 109 pages and still goin strong


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 26 2002, 01:39 AM
> *builtin cali...now in new jersey....*


 that car is tight as hell
any interior pics


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Here's my daily driver '94 FLEETWOOD DALLAS,teXas


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Here's Juan Singleterry's '94 FLEETWOOD DALLAS,teXas


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

wow. tha murals on "Time Taker" are off tha chainz...


whass the details on that ride?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 29 2002, 09:48 AM
> *Here's Juan Singleterry's '94 FLEETWOOD DALLAS,teXas*


 sweet...


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

My '83 Coupe, St. Paul,Mn


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Reppin' St. Paul :machinegun:


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

T T T


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96' CADDY PIMPIN_@Dec 29 2002, 01:37 AM
> *damn this is by far the bast topic 109 pages and still goin strong*


 Check out LOWRIDER BIKES in lowrider general!


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

this topic is all about pictures..lowrider bikes is just straight up conversation bout these 2/3 wheel wonders


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC+Jan 2 2003, 07:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Individuals BC @ Jan 2 2003, 07:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--96' CADDY PIMPIN_@Dec 29 2002, 01:37 AM
> *damn this is by far the bast topic 109 pages and still goin strong*


Check out LOWRIDER BIKES in lowrider general![/b][/quote]
114 pages of almost pure bike talk with some pics thrown in. Now THAT is a topic. They average at least 6 pages a day :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That's without having to post whore with TTT too :roflmao:


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

yea and these gay excuses on "i need to upload pics" we all better stop postin here so we dont fall down to number 2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 2 2003, 12:13 PM
> *TTT*


 76SEVILLEMAN tham headlights lookin tight on the caddy homie


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 2 2003, 08:13 PM
> *TTT*


 Lookin good sevilleman...........i just bought a 81 coup deville myself, and I want to make the caprice light mod


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jan 2 2003, 12:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trudawg @ Jan 2 2003, 12:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 2 2003, 08:13 PM
> *TTT*


Lookin good sevilleman...........i just bought a 81 coup deville myself, and I want to make the caprice light mod[/b][/quote]
NOT HARD JUST A LOT OF CUTTIN INVOLVED


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

what did you sues to cut with?


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

air compress and a small grinder


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

heres my 500 dollar caddi


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 2 2003, 04:00 PM
> *heres my 500 dollar caddi
> 
> 
> ...


 i only bought mines for 600 when i first got it


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 2 2003, 04:00 PM
> *heres my 500 dollar caddi
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks clean!!!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Paid $500 for mine


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Dec 30 2002, 11:56 PM
> *wow. tha murals on "Time Taker" are off tha chainz...
> 
> 
> whass the details on that ride?*


 Thanks You can see more of it at www.hypnotizedcarclub.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

My new Caddy from USO-LA Harbor Area


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MY94FLEETWOOD_@Jan 2 2003, 10:00 PM
> *My new Caddy from USO-LA Harbor Area*


 Nice!!!!!!i like those colors together, any more pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

i will post some tomorrow night


----------



## Mrcrimanne (Dec 3, 2002)

gangsta


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

those 76 are tight


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MY94FLEETWOOD_@Jan 2 2003, 10:00 PM
> *My new Caddy from USO-LA Harbor Area*


 that is a sweet ass lac


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin+Jan 3 2003, 02:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (FullFledgedPimpin @ Jan 3 2003, 02:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MY94FLEETWOOD_@Jan 2 2003, 10:00 PM
> *My new Caddy from USO-LA Harbor Area*


that is a sweet ass lac[/b][/quote]
thank's a lot i will get some more up soon


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

Enough said..


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

...NICE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

NICE COLOR..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

CADDY.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

God damn. Majestics has a butt load of lacs. :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

USO LA HARBOR AREA LAC.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

MY NEW CADILLAC FROM USO LA HARBOR AREA


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jan 5 2003, 01:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that caddi is from vancouver


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

MY INTERIOR


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MY94FLEETWOOD_@Jan 6 2003, 10:03 PM
> *MY NEW CADILLAC FROM USO LA HARBOR AREA*


 luv that lac man wish i had 1 exactly like it. wut colour is that?


----------



## Mrcrimanne (Dec 3, 2002)

SD's caddy, straight gangsta, no front left headlight just show he dont give a fuck bout no damn po-lice........mad props cant wait to catch the new low issue...


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin+Jan 6 2003, 10:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (FullFledgedPimpin @ Jan 6 2003, 10:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jan 5 2003, 01:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that caddi is from vancouver[/b][/quote]
Tight ass set-up, but how does it sound????????


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MY94FLEETWOOD_@Jan 7 2003, 12:10 AM
> *MY INTERIOR*


 hey, thats my steering wheel cover, did you steal my caddy to get that? :0


----------



## dabomb (Aug 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by counterfit69_@Jan 7 2003, 01:28 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dabomb_@Jan 7 2003, 12:31 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridintowncar (Nov 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 6 2003, 11:01 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wat club he in?


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 6 2003, 02:31 PM
> *NICE COLOR..*


 nice color, that caddy has nice everythin,lol


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

What's up with everyone and there mom havin a 2 door caddy with a euro clip? How long till its played out? I mean shit... I like them they look good but damn...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Jan 8 2003, 04:46 AM
> *What's up with everyone and there mom havin a 2 door caddy with a euro clip? How long till its played out? I mean shit... I like them they look good but damn...*


 right after all those 64 impalas with those hydraulics on them,,,it seem like alot of poeple on here have those,,,man those things are played out J/K lol


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm not tryin to be a hater... cause I like them alot... just too much of a good thing you know?


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

www.streetimage.org


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

www.streetimage.org


----------



## Mrcrimanne.reborn (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADI_@Jan 7 2003, 09:01 PM
> *www.streetimage.org*


 that aint the same car......


----------



## Lowridintowncar (Nov 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Jan 7 2003, 09:46 PM
> *What's up with everyone and there mom havin a 2 door caddy with a euro clip? How long till its played out? I mean shit... I like them they look good but damn...*


 that has to be one the dumbest thing i've ever heard, i mean thats like sayin "y u still ridin on 13s, they played out, u should get some big ass ferris wheels for ur car"


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Jan 7 2003, 08:46 PM
> *What's up with everyone and there mom havin a 2 door caddy with a euro clip?  How long till its played out?  I mean shit... I like them they look good but damn...*


WHat do you mean by that... 



Last edited by Caddys 83 at Jan 7 2003, 11:12 PM


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Just everywhere you turn there's another 2 door caddy with a euro clip. Not a bad thing... there's just alot of the same thing...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats like sayin theres alote of 64 impala


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jan 7 2003, 11:05 PM
> *thats like sayin theres alote of 64 impala*


 yeah... i know... but this was a Caddy post...


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey homie if you see euro caddys on every block then I want to move to wear you live cause where i'm looking they are few and far in between. You wanna talk about cars every one has who hasnt owned a monte carlo, cutlass or a regal not to mention the 93-96 fleetwoods. Now those you see everywhere.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm talkin about in the videos, at the shows, on the net... everywhere... I didn't mean to cause an uproar... Just stating how I felt at that moment...


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Well shit I still say show em to me cuz all I see is the same damn ones I men even look at this thread half the 2 doors on here are the ones being posted over and over hardly ever see new ones! Not getting mad dawg just that there is nothing I love more then 2 door euro lacs and not very many people build them except in LA. so if your seeing a lot somewhere hook me up Homie!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

i like them... i like the drop tops with the euro clips the best... but everyone with a 2 door caddy wants a euro clip on it and shit...


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Jan 8 2003, 09:16 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Got to be a pimp to roll a cadillac that smooth.


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Jan 8 2003, 01:00 AM
> *Just everywhere you turn there's another 2 door caddy with a euro clip. Not a bad thing... there's just alot of the same thing...*


 Ok. How are they everywhere you turn your head??? We all don't live in California...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83+Jan 7 2003, 11:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Caddys 83 @ Jan 7 2003, 11:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--NewFriendsCC_@Jan 8 2003, 01:00 AM
> *Just everywhere you turn there's another 2 door caddy with a euro clip. Not a bad thing... there's just alot of the same thing...*


Ok. How are they everywhere you turn your head??? We all don't live in California...[/b][/quote]
To tell you the truth... I didn't mean that literally... I don't live in Cali either whats yer point?


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC+Jan 8 2003, 01:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (NewFriendsCC @ Jan 8 2003, 01:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To tell you the truth... I didn't mean that literally... I don't live in Cali either whats yer point?[/b][/quote]
Whats my point? Whats Your point.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I was just stating how I felt at that moment...


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Alright then.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok...


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

you have to be careful us Cadillac owners take our car's VERY seriously!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah I got a homie with a Caddy emblem tattoo and shit...


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

What he was trying to say was that there should be more babyshit green grocery gettin'wagons out there because we all know that is the next wave to hit.Lets all get a wagon and put a monte/cutty euro clip on it and head down to Krogers and pick up some Pampers in da ride.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@Jan 8 2003, 09:50 AM
> *What he was trying to say was that there should be more babyshit green grocery gettin'wagons out there because we all know that is the next wave to hit.Lets all get a wagon and put a monte/cutty euro clip on it and head down to Krogers and pick up some Pampers in da ride.*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos+Jan 8 2003, 02:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fresnosuenos @ Jan 8 2003, 02:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC_@Jan 8 2003, 09:16 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got to be a pimp to roll a cadillac that smooth.[/b][/quote]
man i was thinking the same thing! that shit has PIMP written all over it!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Jan 8 2003, 02:16 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oh my god that caddy is so fuckin tight im in love, man i love those cadillacs 77-79 are the best :biggrin: :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@Jan 8 2003, 06:50 AM
> *What he was trying to say was that there should be more babyshit green grocery gettin'wagons out there because we all know that is the next wave to hit.Lets all get a wagon and put a monte/cutty euro clip on it and head down to Krogers and pick up some Pampers in da ride.*


 That doesn't even make sense... I was sayin there's to many of the same ride... so why would I want EVERYONE to get the same ride as me... That defeats the perpose...


----------



## Lowridintowncar (Nov 18, 2001)

u all sayin how there too much drama on layitlow cuz people dont agree wit u? jus like u said u stated ur opinion, now we aint spose to be able to say ours? i mean updatin an 80s car is jus the thing to do i feel, i mean there as many 90d updated in this topic as there are stock 80s.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

You do people fly off the handle when I say there's alot of them... that's all...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Jan 8 2003, 12:16 AM
> *Well shit I still say show em to me cuz all I see is the same damn ones I men even look at this thread half the 2 doors on here are the ones being posted over and over hardly ever see new ones! Not getting mad dawg just that there is nothing I love more then 2 door euro lacs and not very many people build them except in LA. so if your seeing a lot somewhere hook me up Homie!*


 Damn theres hella caddy's in the Pacific Northwest with euro kits, its caught on alot here thats why the hommie New Friends means, Its hard to bust out with something different in our area when it comes to the caddys because so many people are doing it. We have two in our club, id like to get one non-euro cause i like the classic caddy luxury look that the owners of them love.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

this is my cadi , used in the movie the wash


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

givin it a couple taps up in chitown


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

no shit you own that caddy right now???


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

thats right , shes all mine ..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrcrimanne.reborn (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin+Jan 8 2003, 08:37 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (calvin @ Jan 8 2003, 08:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i was thinking the same thing! that shit has PIMP written all over it![/b][/quote]
that shit is pretty fuckin clean, i been wantin a 76 but thats damn nice too, the 77-79 i usually see dont look that good


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

damn i watch that movie about every other day just to see th caddy. your a lucky dde and nice ride. oh so i take it you got 2 meet Snoop????


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ridin Deep_@Jan 9 2003, 08:19 AM
> *damn i watch that movie about every other day just to see th caddy. your a lucky dde and nice ride. oh so i take it you got 2 meet Snoop????*


 naw , my buddy i got the car from , let the movie people use it for 1500 a day .... he knows snoop .....


----------



## CaDiLLaC KiD (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 6 2003, 08:08 AM
> *:biggrin:*


 damn got any more pics of that one?


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Jan 8 2003, 12:00 AM
> *Just everywhere you turn there's another 2 door caddy with a euro clip. Not a bad thing... there's just alot of the same thing...*


 i rool a 4 door with out a euro kits i dont even see that much of a differience att all


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

IT MIGHT BE A CADDY, LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ohhhhh nooooooooooo :0 :angry:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I have seen that in person....like 12-14 years ago!! I thought it was the coolest! :biggrin:


----------



## juicedblazer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 10 2003, 04:50 PM
> *I have seen that in person....like 12-14 years ago!! I thought it was the coolest! :biggrin:*


 hell yeah, it looks soooo fuckin big in person


----------



## lowkaliloryder07 (Apr 16, 2002)

can anyone guess the year? :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

my ride


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacGrill21_@Jan 15 2003, 12:57 PM
> *my ride
> 
> 
> ...


 i see u comin around the block first thing to come to my mind "o shit here we go...drive by" :biggrin:


----------



## 30-06 (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 10 2003, 10:50 AM
> *I have seen that in person....like 12-14 years ago!! I thought it was the coolest! :biggrin:*


 yeah i saw at the superdme at some monster truck show, it was awsome but i was like 11 lol


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CadillacGrill21_@Jan 16 2003, 03:57 AM
> *my ride
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, thats all i ever hear, and its true, people do get shook, because all i do when i'm in my neigbor hood or my boys hood i just creep through it, lol


(QOUTE FROM CALVIN)i see u comin around the block first thing to come to my mind "o shit here we go...drive by" 



Last edited by CadillacGrill21 at Jan 16 2003, 02:10 PM


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

nice,,,,,,,


----------



## since 94 (Nov 28, 2002)

ser


----------



## Skinny_D (Jan 13, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Skinny_D (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 19 2002, 10:37 AM
> *i dont even want to put these up now,,,,(DAMN I NEED A 90's KIT)
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: uffin: yo , DON'T CHANGE IT ... IT'S THE SHUT THE WAY IT IS ,,,WHITE AND BIG ,,,,,JUST LIKE MINE


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hydros3000_@Jan 17 2003, 09:27 AM
> *uffin: big pimpin ,,, i've got a 88 fleet with 13/7 revers off set wires, ,when i dump my ride to the pavement on the ass end my tires rub , ,,any ideas on how to fix this?????*


 Shorten the axle about an inch on both sides (have a professional shop do this)...you will be straight then!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jan 17 2003, 11:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Jan 17 2003, 11:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--hydros3000_@Jan 17 2003, 09:27 AM
> *uffin:  big pimpin ,,, i've got a 88 fleet with 13/7 revers off set wires, ,when i dump my ride to the pavement on the ass end  my tires rub  , ,,any ideas on how to fix this?????*


Shorten the axle about an inch on both sides (have a professional shop do this)...you will be straight then![/b][/quote]
could he swap the rear end with a G body rear end? which would be cheaper? and would it be really hard to swap it?

thanks BP


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by calvin+Jan 17 2003, 11:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (calvin @ Jan 17 2003, 11:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could he swap the rear end with a G body rear end? which would be cheaper? and would it be really hard to swap it?

thanks BP [/b][/quote]
That swap can work...the only thing is the weight rating for the g-body axles. If you look at the tubes compared side by side the g-body axles are way smaller in diameter...meaning not as strong. You can reinforce them however. I would opt to get it shortened but it does cost more to go that route.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

heres a picture of my phat caddy and its for sale..


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Oct 15 2002, 02:29 PM
> *Finally Found it.....
> 
> 
> ...


 Can somwone gimme some info on this ride is it real!! if not who made it!!


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydros3000+Jan 17 2003, 08:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydros3000 @ Jan 17 2003, 08:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BRAVO_@Jul 19 2002, 10:37 AM
> *i dont even want to put these up now,,,,(DAMN I NEED A 90's KIT)
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: uffin: yo , DON'T CHANGE IT ... IT'S THE SHUT THE WAY IT IS ,,,WHITE AND BIG ,,,,,JUST LIKE MINE HERE IN CANADA[/b][/quote]
is it tha 4 door wit 4 switches in van city is it yourz?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY+Jan 22 2003, 10:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (93-96BIGBODY @ Jan 22 2003, 10:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Caddys 83_@Oct 15 2002, 02:29 PM
> *Finally Found it.....
> 
> 
> ...


Can somwone gimme some info on this ride is it real!! if not who made it!![/b][/quote]
Look at the door handels.......... It would have been a good photoshop if they would have removed them...... You can still see both of them


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

It;s cause someone on an earlier post heer in the Caddy fest section said their was only two 2 door big bodies. topo's and which is the other!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

The other is the 2nd one he made..... and i here its black and also unfinished


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2003, 11:01 PM
> *The other is the 2nd one he made..... and i here its black and also unfinished *


 ya I heard that too... to bad....


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

burp


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

Do these count? you can see some caddy in there...


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)




----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2003, 10:01 PM
> *The other is the 2nd one he made..... and i here its black and also unfinished *


 its gonna be a ragtop!!!!I think its that one but he said that hell build a two door ragtop! :biggrin:


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Jan 23 2003, 06:15 AM
> *Do these count?  you can see some caddy in there...
> 
> *


all i see is a couple of nice caddies being blocked by some fat nasty ass cows 



Last edited by 83Coupe at Jan 23 2003, 04:55 PM


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales_@Jan 23 2003, 09:31 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn shes lookin good originales


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Jan 23 2003, 03:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 mmm Don't know what I like more Jaysons caddy or the girl


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

GO FOR THE CAILLAC IT WILL LAST A HOLE LOT LONGER


----------



## PENALCODE 5150 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO4LIFE_@Jan 26 2003, 07:54 PM
> *GO FOR THE CAILLAC IT WILL LAST A HOLE LOT LONGER *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO4LIFE_@Jan 27 2003, 12:54 AM
> *GO FOR THE CAILLAC IT WILL LAST A HOLE LOT LONGER *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

yo


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

yo yo


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

That is the Lac from next friday right?The one that belongs to Ice cube's bodyguard?


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Jan 27 2003, 02:08 PM
> *That is the Lac from next friday right?The one that belongs to Ice cube's bodyguard?*


 you are correct,,,,,,,junior"keebo"keebles


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

THAT IS A BAD ASS CAR!!!!!!


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

those poor big bodies,,,,,,,,,,,, :tears: :tears:


----------



## NWRIDER (Nov 25, 2002)

90 BROUGHAM, INTERIOR BEING STITCHED TO MATCH TOP COLOR, HAS TV AND IS GETTING LIFTED.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

When is this topic going to be pinned? :uh:


----------



## MADHOPPER (Nov 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Feb 1 2003, 07:37 PM
> *When is this topic going to be pinned? :uh:*


 Ask your mom. :cheesy: She is a Big Body isn't she?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADHOPPER+Feb 1 2003, 06:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MADHOPPER @ Feb 1 2003, 06:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SDStunna_@Feb 1 2003, 07:37 PM
> *When is this topic going to be pinned? :uh:*


Ask your mom. :cheesy: She is a Big Body isn't she?[/b][/quote]
No, shes a dead body. :0


----------



## MADHOPPER (Nov 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Feb 1 2003, 07:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Feb 1 2003, 07:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, shes a dead body. :0[/b][/quote]


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 22 2003, 09:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Liv4Lacs @ Jan 22 2003, 09:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the door handels.......... It would have been a good photoshop if they would have removed them...... You can still see both of them [/b][/quote]
look at the corner of the building through the side windows....


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NWRIDER_@Jan 30 2003, 05:44 PM
> *90 BROUGHAM, INTERIOR BEING STITCHED TO MATCH TOP COLOR, HAS TV AND IS GETTING LIFTED.*


 this car looks oddly familiar


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MY94FLEETWOOD_@Jan 6 2003, 10:03 PM
> *MY NEW CADILLAC FROM USO LA HARBOR AREA*


 Nice Lac, Angie


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

aaaallll these sweet ass lowriding caddies and i dont even own one!

anyone wanna trade a caddy for a 77 monte? :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:biggrin: My bad! I meant to post this one! :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

sweet ass lack homie u ridin clean on the real


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks for the compliment but, that Cadillac is not mine. It belongs to Pat of Uso. Lima, Ohio chapter.

I photographed it back in '99 at the Chicago LRM Tour stop. 

It's one of, if not, the cleanest "euro" Cadillac east of the Misissippi.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:0 King Tee gettin' his swang on!


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

You gotta blow that picture up! That would make one sweet ass poster/mural/wallpaper/shirt/etc...........


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Chicago '97. These came from Ohio.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I'll try again.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Another one.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Billy Hobbs, Uso C.C.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

A clean '77-'79.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridintowncar+Jan 7 2003, 07:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridintowncar @ Jan 7 2003, 07:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drasticbean_@Jan 6 2003, 11:01 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat club he in?[/b][/quote]
WATTS LIFE....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'+Feb 15 2003, 11:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LTD RIDIN' @ Feb 15 2003, 11:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WATTS LIFE....[/b][/quote]
this caddy is soo tight... love the mural...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Feb 15 2003, 01:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (drasticbean @ Feb 15 2003, 01:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this caddy is soo tight... love the mural...[/b][/quote]
GRAPE STREET


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm sorry-I like the big body's on dubs!As a matter of fact, I think I may just buy myself some! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Mario's (Switch Happy) old Cadillac Milwaukee '98


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

friends daily 



Last edited by bncrzy at Feb 15 2003, 07:51 PM


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

My 85 Fleetwood


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey Rob,

Just wanted to say the Caddy looks really good... Damn, what a difference you made on it! Keep it up, amigo!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Feb 16 2003, 07:07 PM
> *My 85 Fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin+Feb 18 2003, 10:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (calvin @ Feb 18 2003, 10:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC_@Feb 16 2003, 07:07 PM
> *My 85 Fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
GOD DAMN!!














SOME STOLE YOUR DOORHANDLES!!! i hope you catch those bastards




naw for real that shit looks mad clean im just kiddin bout the handles


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'+Feb 15 2003, 11:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LTD RIDIN' @ Feb 15 2003, 11:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WATTS LIFE....[/b][/quote]
THAT CAR FROM LOS ANGELES.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96+Feb 18 2003, 01:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGBODY96 @ Feb 18 2003, 01:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR FROM LOS ANGELES.[/b][/quote]
cause when mexico was painting my rag 64 a couple of years ago los angeles c.c. they were getting ready to go to a show in az that weekend and he had a LOS ANGELES PLAQUE in the back of his window.


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

my 93 fleetwood


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

popping trunk


----------



## 96' CADDY PIMPIN (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orange_@Jul 27 2002, 09:13 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 TROUBLE BREATHIN :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Here's a couple from our club..


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

sorry to whoever put thoes black walls on that caddy :thumbsdown: bad choice


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

the guy bought it with the black walls


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Feb 19 2003, 03:53 PM
> *the guy bought it with the black walls*


 well...that could be true , but someone did it :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

the guy who did it got them used with the tires and sold it right away, its still a sin though


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

just adding the new pics of my car

















































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

LocalPridecc fresh out the paint shop


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

D-Bo's 90 fleetwood


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

front shot


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

that damn things an eldorado


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 8 2003, 11:29 PM
> **


 where is this one from?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 10 2003, 11:02 PM
> *Chicago '97. These came from Ohio.*


 where in ohio are these from i never seen them ?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

man it didn't post the pics what the hell where in ohio is this car from cause i have never seen it 



Last edited by fleetwoodcabron at Feb 21 2003, 05:35 PM


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

new pic of mine...


----------



## SHOOTING_SPARKS_IN_CANADA (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jul 19 2002, 02:15 PM
> *Unity c.c.*


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: me and tha homezzzzz dig your shit,,, its GWEAT uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 12 2002, 02:44 AM
> *:biggrin:*


 check out the doors..... he shaved the pillars around the window....


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

USO Yakima


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

cadzilla


----------



## phat lac n daddee (Feb 7, 2003)

http://ebay3.ipixmedia.com/abc/M28/_EBAY_7...a41a406/i-3.JPG

how do you like my new custom caddy..  



Last edited by phat lac n daddee at Mar 5 2003, 09:27 PM


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Unity c.c. The Netherlands...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 6 2003, 10:36 AM
> *Unity c.c. The Netherlands...*


 is that the only pic of that lac you got homie :biggrin:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

..


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks Tyrone, see you in Indy with a little more chrome and hittin a couple more inches. uffin:


----------



## Duchess101 (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Jul 18 2002, 11:05 PM
> *uso miami*


 HOT DAMN!!!!!!!! that shit's gangsta!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Tony, President USO Louisville KY Chapter


----------



## Duchess101 (Nov 8, 2002)

Like Cambell's hmmmhhhmmmm gggooooodddd!!!!!

I'm diggin that color red...who painted it?


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

x rated


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

x rated


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Duchess101_@Mar 6 2003, 08:08 PM
> *Like Cambell's hmmmhhhmmmm gggooooodddd!!!!!
> 
> I'm diggin that color red...who painted it?*


 John Nichols in USO Louisville Chapter painted it......he also painted my caddy and my lincoln....here is the caddy......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

MY BOY D BO'S 90 BROUGHAM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

KUSTOM!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

In the workings! Guy is going to paint and put in billet grill. :cheesy:


----------



## DeadBodyMan (Jun 8, 2002)

Here's my 87 brougham.. It's under major repair and rebuilding.
































 



Last edited by DeadBodyMan at Mar 12 2003, 12:54 PM


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

69 cadillac deville...its my friends gonna get 14's and bags this summer


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

those two "KUSTOM" lacs...need spokes to set em' off!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Illustrious Auto Works_@Nov 30 2002, 01:53 AM
> *Here is a gorgeous caddy from DRASTIC AUTO CLUB out of NYC.
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't this Cadillac have a twin?


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 30 2002, 12:52 PM
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't you or someone has the pics of the front end? This Cadillac is from texas and I love the front end. It has a custom made billet grill...


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Feb 16 2003, 06:07 PM
> *My 85 Fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...


 this real nice :0


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

edit...  



Last edited by Caddys 83 at Mar 13 2003, 12:43 PM


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Mar 13 2003, 01:35 PM
> *this real nice :0*


 Thanks


----------



## INDIVIDUALS95LAC (Aug 21, 2002)

Looks real nice :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADI_@Feb 18 2003, 02:35 PM
> *my 93 fleetwood
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/post-6-1045607758.jpg*


Nice exhaust tips :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one_@Oct 27 2002, 03:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks kinda like mine


----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)

80 coupe de ville, New Impressions lowrider club, San Angelo,Texas


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

[
big swanga baby 



Last edited by bigswanga at Mar 20 2003, 09:36 PM


----------



## Imperials84 (Feb 10, 2003)

This was my caddy about two years ago before I put it in the shop. Had to do the '90s upgrade.....it's going to look completely different in a couple of weeks.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Mar 21 2003, 03:31 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats on ebay


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Mar 20 2003, 08:31 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Dammn this shit is sicc ass fuck, just dont like that yellow shock!! :biggrin:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

he forgot to paint the rear bumper molding.... :uh: 



still a nice ass lac :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Imperials84_@Mar 20 2003, 10:07 PM
> *This was my caddy about two years ago before I put it in the shop. Had to do the '90s upgrade.....it's going to look completely different in a couple of weeks. *


 hey you are from el paso right


----------



## Imperials84 (Feb 10, 2003)

Yeah, from El Paso, Texas.


----------



## Imperials84 (Feb 10, 2003)

El Chuco...............


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)




----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

i think that ones already been posted in this thread, actualle theres been alot of reposts


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

You posted it in here before, 'cause I didn't?


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

not sure


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Imperials84_@Mar 22 2003, 12:35 PM
> *Yeah, from El Paso, Texas. *


 I REMEMBER WHEN I TOOK MY BIG BODY OUT THERE FOR A CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO IT WAS AT THE SMITHS ON I BELIVE LEE TREVINO I DONT KNOW THE ACTUAL STREET BUT EVERYBODY WAS JOCKING IT AND BACK THEN IT WAS ONLY WHITE WITH ALL GOLD AND WHITE HUBS AND NIPPLES RIMS AND A BUMPER KIT AND I SEEN YOU GUYS FROM IMPERIALS YOU GUYS I THINK HAD A GREEN 76 GLASSHOUSE AND I CANT REMEMBER WHAT ELSE YOU GUYS HAD BUT THEY WHERE SOME NICE CARS BUT I THINK I SEEN YOU GUYS BEFORE THE SHOW YOU GUY CAME IN WITH NEW BREED I THINK IT WAS NEW BREED BUT SHIT DOGG MY SHIT WAS IN THE PARKING LOT AND PEOPLE WERE TAKING PICTURES OF IT I WANTED TO GO BACK FOR YOUR GUYS SHOW LAST NOVEMBER BUT MY CADDY WASNT READY MAYBE NEXT YEAR I LOVE GOING TO EL PASO I GOT ALOT OF FAMILY OUT THERE


----------



## Imperials84 (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96+Mar 23 2003, 12:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGBODY96 @ Mar 23 2003, 12:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Imperials84_@Mar 22 2003, 12:35 PM
> *Yeah, from El Paso, Texas. *


I REMEMBER WHEN I TOOK MY BIG BODY OUT THERE FOR A CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO IT WAS AT THE SMITHS ON I BELIVE LEE TREVINO I DONT KNOW THE ACTUAL STREET BUT EVERYBODY WAS JOCKING IT AND BACK THEN IT WAS ONLY WHITE WITH ALL GOLD AND WHITE HUBS AND NIPPLES RIMS AND A BUMPER KIT AND I SEEN YOU GUYS FROM IMPERIALS YOU GUYS I THINK HAD A GREEN 76 GLASSHOUSE AND I CANT REMEMBER WHAT ELSE YOU GUYS HAD BUT THEY WHERE SOME NICE CARS BUT I THINK I SEEN YOU GUYS BEFORE THE SHOW YOU GUY CAME IN WITH NEW BREED I THINK IT WAS NEW BREED BUT SHIT DOGG MY SHIT WAS IN THE PARKING LOT AND PEOPLE WERE TAKING PICTURES OF IT I WANTED TO GO BACK FOR YOUR GUYS SHOW LAST NOVEMBER BUT MY CADDY WASNT READY MAYBE NEXT YEAR I LOVE GOING TO EL PASO I GOT ALOT OF FAMILY OUT THERE[/b][/quote]
Thanks for the props. She isn't going to look the same anymore. Had to repaint the whole car since I got some other pieces for the upgrade . :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

that should look tight hey who painted benny's monte carlo


----------



## Imperials84 (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 23 2003, 11:52 AM
> *that should look tight hey who painted benny's monte carlo*


 Just pm'd you homie


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Imperials84+Mar 24 2003, 01:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Imperials84 @ Mar 24 2003, 01:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGBODY96_@Mar 23 2003, 11:52 AM
> *that should look tight hey who painted benny's monte carlo*


Just pm'd you homie [/b][/quote]
thanks bro i like that paint on it i got one myself it's in the shop right now but when i first seen that monte i really like it man benny always comes out with nice clean cars the one i like also was the 68 convertible that was a clean car too.


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

This was at a cruise spot in Downey, ca


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

dAMMN THAT SHIT IS BADD MAN IT WAS OVER HERE IN S.D YESTERDAY!!


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Yeah it was nice. Goodtimes has some Bomb ass rides. I heard the Crowd SD show was good.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

man thats fuckin huuuuuge!! but i cant see it, wont load completely 



Last edited by lowcaddy87 at Mar 25 2003, 05:51 PM


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 LocalPridecc burning em!!!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Mar 25 2003, 01:40 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT'S THE HANG OUT WITH A LOT OF OLDER(BOMBS) CARS ON FRI NIGHTS RIGHT? AT AN OLD FASHION MC DONALDS.BEEN THERE WITH MY HOMIES FROM CLASSIC MEMORIES


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Local Pride car club


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+Mar 26 2003, 12:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ Mar 26 2003, 12:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--fresnosuenos_@Mar 25 2003, 01:40 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S THE HANG OUT WITH A LOT OF OLDER(BOMBS) CARS ON FRI NIGHTS RIGHT? AT AN OLD FASHION MC DONALDS.BEEN THERE WITH MY HOMIES FROM CLASSIC MEMORIES [/b][/quote]
Yeah Jayson thats the one. Saul Vargas told my firend Volo about it so we checked it out when I was out there.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

my topic that i made that i linked my pics from is gone since it wasn't replied to in awhile, so the pics are gone, so i'm just gonna repost them here instead of linking them here.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

another


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

one more


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

last one, with a nice background of the ocean, recent one from when i went to the beach about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

my lac


----------



## mr.debonair (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos+Jul 19 2002, 12:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fresnosuenos @ Jul 19 2002, 12:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BRAVO_@Jul 19 2002, 09:37 PM
> *i dont even want to put these up now,,,,(DAMN I NEED A 90's KIT)
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah bravo that is a mean 3 wheel. The 90 kit would make it look good but it looks just fine with out one. Cadillac are just so pretty don't you guys think????? [/b][/quote]
damm thats cool i got one just like it but im still workn on it,its white with d hard top too,im putting in my switches inn 3 weeks. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

u got a pearl on ur paint or is it factory?


----------



## mr.debonair (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Mar 30 2003, 02:13 PM
> *last one, with a nice background of the ocean, recent one from when i went to the beach about 2 weeks ago.*


 u dont got switches on it do u?

it looks real clean :thumbsup:


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.debonair+Apr 1 2003, 06:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr.debonair @ Apr 1 2003, 06:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--83Coupe_@Mar 30 2003, 02:13 PM
> *last one, with a nice background of the ocean, recent one from when i went to the beach about 2 weeks ago.*


u dont got switches on it do u?

it looks real clean :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
not yet, if everything works out jobwise when i graduate in may, they'll be on there by the end of the summer.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

MYLAC


----------



## scrapyard (Apr 3, 2002)

Man! This thread's still going!? Nice. I havn't been around the site in a while. Nice to see a true classic never dies:biggrin: .

Hey Gary, you need to put this thread in a hall of fame or something.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

sweet cadi...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

cadi on the shaw.........


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

ttt
i wonder how many pics are in this topic


----------



## Rollin' Regal (Mar 29, 2003)

Tight ass....4 pumped :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

canadian



















Last edited by lowcaddy87 at Apr 12 2003, 03:02 PM


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

MY '84 COUPE


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

without a doubt my next ride is a caddy :biggrin: has n e body seen a man apart wit vin diesel?? they have a green coupe de ville juiced on chrome 13's and they blow itup into they sky!!! :angry: :tears:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

thats what i roll , with 13s , got luv them caddys


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

"and we won't stop...cuz we can't stop" 

:biggrin: 



...this is tha greatest thread ever...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

That brown Cadillac above with the busted ball joint belongs to "Slow Bob", right?


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

22 inch rims 2 pumps 8 batterys!!


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Apr 16 2003, 02:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh hell nah :angry:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 11 2003, 07:52 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 extend ure A arms :uh: :uh: :uh: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: jk


----------



## 84coupe (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Apr 16 2003, 05:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 do u have any more pics of this car


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84coupe+Apr 16 2003, 03:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (84coupe @ Apr 16 2003, 03:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CUTLASS BOYZ_@Apr 16 2003, 05:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do u have any more pics of this car[/b][/quote]
No All I know is its from CHICAGO 
I threw this pic on here cuz I knew it would get the Caddy Fest Topic rollen again :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee+Apr 16 2003, 11:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (k gee @ Apr 16 2003, 11:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CUTLASS BOYZ_@Apr 16 2003, 02:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh hell nah :angry:[/b][/quote]
:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :dunno: :dunno: 

that just the wrongest shit ive seen for a while.......whats wrong with people......seriously....whats wrong???


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

mine  dont think i posted it wit the rims on....


and PS.. i already got the side lamp lol so chill :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

do you have more.....or better pics calvin? I like it so far, wanna see more


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee+Apr 16 2003, 05:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (k gee @ Apr 16 2003, 05:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--drasticbean_@Apr 11 2003, 07:52 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


extend ure A arms :uh: :uh: :uh: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: jk[/b][/quote]
Shit looks broke!! :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 16 2003, 06:10 PM
> *do you have more.....or better pics calvin? I like it so far, wanna see more*


 couple more pics but my cam sucks... i need to buy this new one i saw its only $150 and looks fuckin badass.. but ill have new pics when i primer it and buy that new cam  thanks for the props


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

damn brian where is this at?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Apr 18 2003, 12:58 PM
> *damn brian where is this at?*


 at my house


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Brian has all the cool cars huh


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

throw some spokes on that blue big body...and you officially have tha "Playaz Club" 


rides lookin' hella tight!


----------



## fatjohn (Apr 15, 2003)

tight big body 90-92


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Apr 18 2003, 04:29 PM
> *throw some spokes on that blue big body...and you officially have tha "Playaz Club"
> 
> 
> rides lookin' hella tight!*


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 67 Drop Top (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey, that first caddy looks kind of familliar :biggrin:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 19 2003, 12:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Liv4Lacs @ Apr 19 2003, 12:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Systamatik_@Apr 18 2003, 04:29 PM
> *throw some spokes on that blue big body...and you officially have tha "Playaz Club"
> 
> 
> rides lookin' hella tight!*


:biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
damn man thats at your house? 6 -2 car garages?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin: its a town home. only one garge is mine. i wish they were all mine  .


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

oh, i wasnt sure


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

forgot I had some new ones to add...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

money shot (minus my vanilla coke :uh


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 18 2003, 03:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Liv4Lacs @ Apr 18 2003, 03:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Systamatik_@Apr 18 2003, 04:29 PM
> *throw some spokes on that blue big body...and you officially have tha "Playaz Club"
> 
> 
> rides lookin' hella tight!*


:biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
hey i know two of these are yours whos are the rest?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0 should i buy this :uh: 



Last edited by 1morecutty at Apr 18 2003, 10:53 PM


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

how much?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Apr 18 2003, 11:03 PM
> *how much?*


 $1800 :0 Plus it need a paint job and a vynal top and the passenger rear trim :uh:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Apr 18 2003, 09:52 PM
> *:0 should i buy this :uh:*


 Yes!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Apr 19 2003, 12:52 AM
> *:0 should i buy this :uh:*


 i would get me a coupe


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Im going to buy it  and also buy a coupe :thumbsup: and do like the movie "face off" :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0 :tears:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Apr 19 2003, 02:18 AM
> *:0 :tears:*


 NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
  :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY+Apr 19 2003, 02:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (93-96BIGBODY @ Apr 19 2003, 02:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1morecutty_@Apr 19 2003, 02:18 AM
> *:0  :tears:*


NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
  :tears: :tears: :tears:[/b][/quote]
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY+Apr 19 2003, 03:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (93-96BIGBODY @ Apr 19 2003, 03:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1morecutty_@Apr 19 2003, 02:18 AM
> *:0  :tears:*


NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
  :tears: :tears: :tears:[/b][/quote]
Don't worry they fix it :biggrin:









just kidding i don't know :uh: 



Last edited by 1morecutty at Apr 19 2003, 03:25 AM


----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

GOT DAYUM! 133 pages??


----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

oregon s got caddy love,i have a 77 with switches and my first caddy a true lo-lo O.G 78coupe


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

ill get some pics of my lacs up soon


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Apr 20 2003, 12:29 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 do them audiobahns hit homie? 10's or 12's? what model are those? holla.


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

^^^^^^ not mine I just posted off cardomain the words on the pic were alread on there ^^^^^^^^^^ 



Last edited by CUTLASS BOYZ at Apr 21 2003, 10:10 AM


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Apr 21 2003, 10:09 AM
> *^^^^^^ not mine I just posted off cardomain the words on the pic were alread on there ^^^^^^^^^^*


 :angry: lol oh well


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Apr 21 2003, 04:32 AM
> *oregon s got caddy love,i have a 77 with switches and my first caddy a true lo-lo O.G 78coupe*


 yeah post some pics of the 77 and 78


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 4 2003, 08:27 AM
> *cadi on the shaw.........*


 wow.... thats all i can say...


----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

mine


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

found a new one of mine on another site :biggrin:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

already found that one and posted it a few pages back :biggrin:


----------



## JAYSIN_901_RIDAZ (Jul 23, 2002)

WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1050997379.jpg :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

yo 4pump is that color on the fleetwood stock?wat year is it? 



Last edited by lowcrome at Apr 23 2003, 04:37 PM


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

you lkin bout the grey one?


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

old school


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

aye 4 pump caddy is that ur crib in the backround?? where u liveat homie cuz das a pretty big crib


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

:0


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)




----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

Had to bump it to the top


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

I'll have pics up in the next week or so w/ my 14x7 Reverse daytons on


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

And another...gotta love them Caddies.


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

nuttin like white guts.


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

last one.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

what ya'll know about these 68's? :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

INDIVIDUALS ALL DAY....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

DAMN


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

WHEN YOU THINK "CADILLAC"...THINK INDIVIDUALS...


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

here's one


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

nice


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

nice


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

my 77 seville


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

my 78 coupe 5yrs ago with my 79 seville in the back ground


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

i cant get any pics of my 77 coupe to upload


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

here is some more pics of my lacs, these are old pics


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

nice, thats my little girl


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

these are from a show in salem,or


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

same show


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

salem,or show


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@May 5 2003, 03:15 AM
> *i cant get any pics of my 77 coupe to upload*


 try to post it i want to see :biggrin: oh nice lacs 78 is clean


----------



## JAYSIN_901_RIDAZ (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@May 5 2003, 12:53 AM
> *nice*


 NOW IF I COULD JUST GET A PAINT JOB LIKE THAT..........I WOULD BE IN TOTAL LOWRIDER BLISS............OOH WEE!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

my lac


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

big ed's caddy from odessa,texas hit 50 cinco de mayo san angelo,tx old school car show.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

:biggrin: i'm trying to post pics but i'm having problemsdoing it. HELP!!!!


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

check tha format...and make sure they ain't bigga than 76800 bytes... <resize em'>


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid6...13cc3.jpg.thumb


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

http://sc.groups.msn.com/tn/EA/F1/wwwlayit...tlowcom/1/9.jpg 



Last edited by BIG ED at May 7 2003, 08:31 PM


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

http://sc.groups.msn.com/tn/EA/F1/wwwlayit...tlowcom/1/b.jpg


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

the daytons in my trunk...will have pics of em on ride tomorrow.


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

Finally mounted my new rims.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

me to


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

and another


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

The new 'lac is awesome!!!! :0


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Whats up ? nice rides!!! anyone looking to join a west coast style, well established lowrider club? 

Check out Eternal Rollerz Car Club , we have been around since 1998 and have many chapters across the United states of traditional lowriders... We are looking for new members or people to start new chapters. Visit our web site at Http://www.ETERNALROLLERZ.COM or you can contact us at [email protected]AIL.COM

Be sure to check out pics, events, awards, models, and our ever growing tech page written from first hand experience...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid6...3.jpg313ced.jpg :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

TTT


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

a friends ride, BIG-J.


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

a lil sumthin for the HATER$...a caddy on 22's 



Last edited by 4pump_caddy at May 13 2003, 06:45 PM


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@May 13 2003, 08:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 where the whites???


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon+May 13 2003, 06:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Kartoon @ May 13 2003, 06:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--4pump_caddy_@May 13 2003, 08:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where the whites???[/b][/quote]
:dunno:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

this is fuckin awesome


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

for all you caddy lovers!!!!


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Jul 27 2002, 04:11 PM
> *german?*


 what year is this?? fucking TIGHT


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy+May 13 2003, 05:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (4pump_caddy @ May 13 2003, 05:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:[/b][/quote]
I have them on now, I'll get a pic for ya'll tomorrow


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@May 13 2003, 08:52 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn thats clean.... looks like the front wheel is off!


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon+May 13 2003, 07:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Kartoon @ May 13 2003, 07:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Flossy VonFleetwood_@Jul 27 2002, 04:11 PM
> *german?*


what year is this?? fucking TIGHT








[/b][/quote]
THATS A 67 COUPE


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

my 83 with 90's update


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

clean caddy


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

anotha clean caddy :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## spincity (Oct 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

Mine


----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## blacktowncar (Feb 4, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

WE NEED TO GET MORE PICS IN HERE(NEW ONES THAT IS)


----------



## LOWRIDERGIRL (May 9, 2003)

<-------------I WANT ONE. THERE SO NICE. I LOVE CADDY'S. :biggrin:


----------



## caddymack (May 16, 2003)

my 83 on 13s 2 pump 6 batts just the esentials.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight caddy homie


----------



## LOWRIDERGIRL (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddymack_@May 17 2003, 02:30 PM
> *my 83 on 13s 2 pump 6 batts just the esentials.*


 THATS BAD FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddymack_@May 17 2003, 02:30 PM
> *my 83 on 13s 2 pump 6 batts just the esentials.*


 where u from??


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Here's me and my 84 Eldo


----------



## CaDiLLaC KiD (Aug 25, 2002)

nice eldorado !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDiLLaC KiD_@May 17 2003, 04:35 PM
> *nice eldorado !! :thumbsup:*


 Thanks Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

THATS A BAD ELDO...


----------



## CaDiLLaC KiD (Aug 25, 2002)

no shit eh. that grill really sets it off. is it frontwheel drive?


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDiLLaC KiD_@May 18 2003, 03:10 AM
> *no shit eh. that grill really sets it off. is it frontwheel drive?*


 Yup...sucks but I can still get a tic-tacin hop like a foot, and a baby 3-wheel...


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

looks tight, plaques look good to, to bad iv only seen all your clubs rides at the shows and not on the streets


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Duppy_@May 17 2003, 06:29 PM
> *Here's me and my 84 Eldo
> 
> 
> ...


 wholy shit! word can not express my thoughts on your car!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## caddymack (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for the props im from vegas


----------



## MFDA (Jan 4, 2003)

oops sorry :biggrin: 



Last edited by MFDA at May 18 2003, 09:07 PM


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Robbie's Euro 'Lac Uso Lexington, KY


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@May 18 2003, 10:23 AM
> *looks tight, plaques look good to, to bad iv only seen all your clubs rides at the shows and not on the streets*


 We plan on doin wayyyy more cruisin this year...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Duppy - cars lookin tight bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 19 2003, 09:34 AM
> *Duppy - cars lookin tight bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 Thanks Bro....


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

this is my 94 caddy.same day i pick it up from the hydro shop.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

another pic


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

as you can see i havent extend the a-arm's.long story,but i just finish takeing them off to have them done and have them chrome upper and lowers


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

another one


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

this is my set up,i have added a few thing after i took this pic.i'll post more pics after i'm done with the trunk compartment


----------



## vEGAs.DiPPiN (May 13, 2003)

CADDYMACK... WHERE IN VEGAS U AT? I KNEW U WERE FROM HERE CUZ OF THA HOUSES.... U ROLLIN WIT A CLUB?


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

93 fleet


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

93 fleet trunk


----------



## LOWRIDERGIRL (May 9, 2003)

DAMN I'M IN HEVEN :cheesy:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Thats a nice cadyy bckbmpr84


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

HEY IS THIS WHITE AND BROWN 2 DOOR FOR SALE


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

Ayy Mike, why you tryin to buy a Majestic ride?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

BECAUSE THAT FUCKN LOOKS CLEAN AS HELL ID GET IT LIFED RIGHT AWAY


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@May 22 2003, 01:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i wanna see that entire caddy wit 13's all the way around :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@May 21 2003, 11:25 PM
> *BECAUSE THAT FUCKN LOOKS CLEAN AS HELL ID GET IT LIFED RIGHT AWAY*


 hell ya thats a nice ride. roll that in the 602 although it kinda far to pick up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 21 2003, 11:18 PM
> *Ayy Mike, why you tryin to buy a Majestic ride?? :biggrin:*


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@May 22 2003, 01:16 AM
> *HEY IS THIS WHITE AND BROWN 2 DOOR FOR SALE*


 I sold it a while ago, its in Virginia now.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

1


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

1


----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## vEGAs.DiPPiN (May 13, 2003)

:uh: THAT GREEN ONE ON PAGE 41 IS BAD AS FUCK. BUT U KNOW WUT? I SEEN DAT BEFORE.. THA OWNER CLONED THAT MOTHAFUCKA INTO A NEW BODY STYLE AND SOLD IT OVERSEAS... HE HAD A 90 [BOX] CADILLAC DONE UP THAT EXACT SAME WAY... WITH THA EXACT PAINT JOB AND MURAL ON THA TRUNK... THATS CRAZY WHEN U BLOW THA SAME AMOUT OF DOUGH TWICE.. NOW THATS BALLIN! :biggrin:


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

My caddy will be done soon... Very soon... I will have pics up tonight to show some progress on "Crimson Tide"... :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

damn cant wait to see a new caddy on this topic...

you gonna have some pics up tonite right?


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS+May 22 2003, 03:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TRU CRUIZERS @ May 22 2003, 03:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RedDog_@May 21 2003, 11:18 PM
> *Ayy Mike, why you tryin to buy a Majestic ride?? :biggrin:*


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:[/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Jun 5 2003, 06:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RedDog @ Jun 5 2003, 06:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIKES2BOUNCE (Mar 27, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Duppy_@May 17 2003, 04:29 PM
> *Here's me and my 84 Eldo
> 
> 
> ...


 damb thats a clean ass lack jesus


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

werent there more than a 141 pages on this b4  wut happend to them??? :angry:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

http:members.aol.com/lowregal/caddy.jpg


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Jun 8 2003, 03:15 PM
> *werent there more than a 141 pages on this b4  wut happend to them??? :angry:*


 ALL IN ALL, THERE SHOULDNT BE THIS MANY PAGES, THIS POST WOULD BE BETTER IF THE FWD CADDIES, AND THE CADDIES WITH STANDARD OFFSET RIMS WERENT IN HERE.


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 SHOW THE REST OF IT...


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

I wanna get the updates done before I show the rest


----------



## TEMPSIDE (Nov 11, 2002)

yeah what happened to all the extra pages that use to be on this bitch?!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jun 9 2003, 02:17 PM
> *I wanna get the updates done before I show the rest *


 hey bro what all are you doing to your lac? it looks good so far.


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron+Jun 10 2003, 05:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fleetwoodcabron @ Jun 10 2003, 05:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--eurolak_@Jun 9 2003, 02:17 PM
> *I wanna get the updates done before I show the rest *


hey bro what all are you doing to your lac? it looks good so far.[/b][/quote]
Thanks,I wanna finish updating it for now.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

cadi


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

lac


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

lac


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

lac


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

redoing it for summer


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Jun 9 2003, 10:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Jun 9 2003, 10:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--FullFledgedPimpin_@Jun 8 2003, 03:15 PM
> *werent there more than a 141 pages on this b4  wut happend to them??? :angry:*


ALL IN ALL, THERE SHOULDNT BE THIS MANY PAGES, THIS POST WOULD BE BETTER IF THE FWD CADDIES, AND THE CADDIES WITH STANDARD OFFSET RIMS WERENT IN HERE.[/b][/quote]
fuck you


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

this page is called caddie fest it mean all caddy fo.


----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)

damn i'm really liken that green color with the tan top. that looks good together.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon+Jun 11 2003, 08:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Kartoon @ Jun 11 2003, 08:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you[/b][/quote]
DONT CRY, BUY A REAL CADDY.


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Jun 12 2003, 04:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Jun 12 2003, 04:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT CRY, BUY A REAL CADDY.[/b][/quote]
 real caddy IMO = some of the more well known styles.. 59 and the 70's eldos.. and since *almost* all eldos are FWD.... man u missin out! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orange+Jun 11 2003, 12:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (orange @ Jun 11 2003, 12:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real caddy IMO = some of the more well known styles.. 59 and the 70's eldos.. and since *almost* all eldos are FWD.... man u missin out! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
i am not missing out on anything.

85 *2 DOOR* Brougham d'Elegance Gold Key car, with 41000 original miles, always garaged, never rained on. 

And I am building it "full custom"


how am i missing out. 



Last edited by ogcaddy at Jun 11 2003, 12:42 PM


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chromelac_@May 25 2003, 02:27 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Does somebody know who is the owner of this car, and where is he from.
i saw this ride in a music video of a french singer.
here is a pic:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

1959= real caddy :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 27 2002, 09:14 PM
> *84 Coupe Deville*


 omg i want that car ....... ::drool::


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

unfinished 65


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ultraspider+Jun 11 2003, 12:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ultraspider @ Jun 11 2003, 12:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--chromelac_@May 25 2003, 02:27 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does somebody know who is the owner of this car, and where is he from.
i saw this ride in a music video of a french singer.
here is a pic:[/b][/quote]
style c.c. if I presume......


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

so beautiful


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)




----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

six door on switches---Mike post pics of the setup---that limo just itching for a 90's update and a Fuel injected 5.0 Liter  :biggrin:


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

1998 Cruisefest


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

My old 85 w/ wide whites, rear setup only and Amercian Racing Basket wires. Also 1980 CAdillac Fleetwood Brougham Diesel---blackwatch green---damn I wanna do up a 2 door Brougham with that color


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

1977 Cadillac Coupe de Ville de Elegance


----------



## badcaddy (May 8, 2003)

nice caddy


----------



## badcaddy (May 8, 2003)

I just wish I had 7k to buy this bad boy =/


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

^^^^^damn bro...thats tight^^^^^^^ I usually don't like Eldo's but I'd mob the hell out of that ride.


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

And Damn man..that www.automaniacs.com has a 1959 Cadillac 4 door for $13,900....damn that car is so pretty. Makes yah wanna go rob a bank or sumthin :biggrin:


----------



## badcaddy (May 8, 2003)

I am not into fins but yea I would love to have that caddy

This is what my caddy looks like at home (but it is in bad shape :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ) I got a 66 not a 69.. (but 65-69 same body style with minor changes) 

I can't wait to have her looking pretty like this caddy







































Last edited by badcaddy at Jun 12 2003, 07:51 AM


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

Damn...yah know its bad when I go on that site..check out that car and start to apply for financing---this 1959 is lovely...absolutely lovely--- 



Last edited by Cincycaddy at Jun 12 2003, 08:06 AM


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

hey cincycaddy up at aaa glass in bond hill theres like a 71/72 coupe hardtop white ex with black int dam near showroom condition for 5,500


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ultraspider+Jun 11 2003, 11:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ultraspider @ Jun 11 2003, 11:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--chromelac_@May 25 2003, 02:27 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does somebody know who is the owner of this car, and where is he from.
i saw this ride in a music video of a french singer.
here is a pic:[/b][/quote]
Did belong to Danny from style he sold it overseas to someone in France


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

Yeah I saw that the other day when I drove by there---its pretty bad when I am always on the look out for a clean caddy. Maybe I can convince Christy to get rid of her 02 Eclipse Spyder and roll a '59 4door 'lac 
Edit--as a matter of fact I"m going to go do lunch with my Mom--gonna have to take the long way to Tri-County and stop in at AA Autoglass  



Last edited by Cincycaddy at Jun 12 2003, 09:43 AM


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

hey marcus ( my interior guy) is interested in knowing what you would want for the dynamic????

if you get a chance go by the garage the regal wagon is sittin there. 



Last edited by hydraulicmike at Jun 12 2003, 07:35 PM


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Bad ass SD caddy :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jun 12 2003, 05:41 PM
> *Bad ass SD caddy :biggrin:*


 this caddy is the fuckin shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala+Jun 12 2003, 05:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mr impala @ Jun 12 2003, 05:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did belong to Danny from style he sold it overseas to someone in France[/b][/quote]

can somebody get in touch with Danny, i wanna know allllll about the fact it went to france, maybe i can track the new owner down and invite him for shows over here.


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@May 23 2003, 05:25 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i rarely hear that :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

2 DOOR BIG BODY


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

I LOVE THAT 2 DOOR :cheesy:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jun 13 2003, 11:30 PM
> *I LOVE THAT 2 DOOR :cheesy:*


 Who doesnt homie!!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jun 13 2003, 11:14 PM
> *2 DOOR BIG BODY *


 i cant imagine the work it is to take a 4dr and make a two door :0


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

question


has anyone had trouble mounting 14x7 reverse on a 65 lac????? i heard i might have to shorten the axle.. is this true, I haven't tried the rims yet..........


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jun 16 2003, 11:16 AM
> *question
> 
> 
> has anyone had trouble mounting 14x7 reverse on a 65 lac????? i heard i might have to shorten the axle.. is this true, I haven't tried the rims yet..........*


 Just run 14x6 reverse in the back.


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

he already bought 14 x 7


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

CHYNA LOC'S CALIWAYZ


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Jun 19 2003, 11:39 AM
> *CHYNA LOC'S CALIWAYZ*


 That is sweet!!!!!


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta+Jun 19 2003, 10:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (djtwigsta @ Jun 19 2003, 10:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--olamite_@Jun 19 2003, 11:39 AM
> *CHYNA LOC'S CALIWAYZ*


That is sweet!!!!![/b][/quote]
THANX HOMIE!


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Jun 19 2003, 06:37 AM
> *he already bought 14 x 7*


 well, we're trying them today.....

I'll let you know... J, come by my house around 3pm today if you can.. or call me... we have to bleed the brakes and mount the rims, then clean up the trunk... then big daddy's mounting the new roof tomorrow..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I'm praying the 7's fit......


----------



## deftonekorn1002 (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chromelac_@Jul 24 2002, 02:46 AM
> *Peep this, its a 99 chevrolet silverado with an escalade front clip on it
> 
> 
> ...


 thats the lowcos chevy isnt it??


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

damn, what happened to all those pages?


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo+Jun 19 2003, 10:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Volv_lo @ Jun 19 2003, 10:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcaddy87_@Jun 19 2003, 06:37 AM
> *he already bought 14 x 7*


well, we're trying them today.....

I'll let you know... J, come by my house around 3pm today if you can.. or call me... we have to bleed the brakes and mount the rims, then clean up the trunk... then big daddy's mounting the new roof tomorrow..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I'm praying the 7's fit......[/b][/quote]
well the 7's don't fit...      

I'm hoping the guy I bought from will have someone buy some 6's and can do something for a trade....

OK, we were going to put 185/75/14's, but they look too sninny, 
please give me some sugestions...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

More to come soon :biggrin:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo+Jun 20 2003, 06:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Volv_lo @ Jun 20 2003, 06:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well the 7's don't fit...      

I'm hoping the guy I bought from will have someone buy some 6's and can do something for a trade....

OK, we were going to put 185/75/14's, but they look too sninny, 
please give me some sugestions...[/b][/quote]
skinny is good tires for lowriders everyone puts 155/80/13 on 13x7 inch rims but the tires are really made for a 13 x 5 



Last edited by lowcaddy87 at Jun 20 2003, 04:10 PM


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo+Jun 19 2003, 09:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Volv_lo @ Jun 19 2003, 09:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well the 7's don't fit...      

I'm hoping the guy I bought from will have someone buy some 6's and can do something for a trade....

OK, we were going to put 185/75/14's, but they look too sninny, 
please give me some sugestions...[/b][/quote]
Your gonna have to go with a 175/70/14....


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

if this was your lac and 14x7 reverse wouldn't fit on the back, what would you do????

go with standards??
go with regular aluminum rims, dubs or teens??
cut axle??
go with out fender covers???

does anyone know of any company with 14x6 reverse or 15"x6 reverse????

please help..
thanx..\

Richard,.,.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Here is my little ole Caddy trying ta shine


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Jun 20 2003, 11:13 PM
> *Here is my little ole Caddy trying ta shine*


thats truely pimp man, much props to you, is that one of those castle grills?


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jun 20 2003, 06:53 PM
> *if this was your lac and 14x7 reverse wouldn't fit on the back, what would you do????
> 
> go with standards??
> ...


 well i would do what i did with my lac, get 14x6 so they fit cuz we all know standards are gay, regular rims and dubs are gay, and fender covers are pimp, and fuckin who needs to cut the axle go with 14x6
NUFF SAID


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaDillAc sMacK+Jun 20 2003, 05:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CaDillAc sMacK @ Jun 20 2003, 05:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Volv_lo_@Jun 20 2003, 06:53 PM
> *if this was your lac and 14x7 reverse wouldn't fit on the back, what would you do????
> 
> go with standards??
> ...


well i would do what i did with my lac, get 14x6 so they fit cuz we all know standards are gay, regular rims and dubs are gay, and fender covers are pimp, and fuckin who needs to cut the axle go with 14x6
NUFF SAID[/b][/quote]
well thats how I FEEL TOO... but I can't find 14x6 any where.....

only 14x7...    

These are the showtime 14x7 revers.....

do you know of anywhere taht make the 6's.. apparently dayton don't even make a 6.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

i would cut the axle, did that with one of my 79s...

but on the other with those skirts and the car laid you probally wouldn't be able to tell the difference anywayz if thery 6s or 7s...

but please dont put standars or dubs oyull jus fuck things up...oh yeah nice ride by the way...

:biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

thanx, its kinda dirty in the pic..

more pics in "heres the lac and rolls" posts..

I'm looking for 6's.........

I was kinda joking about the dubs or standards, but was getting a little discuraged... the axle cutting thing is not something I would do.. already dropped the floor 3"'s for the seville seats....

thanx for the help though.... 

still looking for those 6'sssss


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

www.riders-expo.com 14x6s


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

:cheesy: intresting tail lights 



Last edited by Caddys 83 at Jun 29 2003, 06:59 PM


----------



## King OV Memphis (Jan 14, 2003)

how mine will look :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeKille_@Jun 20 2003, 11:04 PM
> *www.riders-expo.com 14x6s*


 not sure if I thanked you yet????

BUT THANX A LOT FOR THE SITE...    

gotta get them rollin'


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

no prob man.. cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

my 77 almost done


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

my 77 and my 78


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

1 more of my 78 coupe


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

ill post some more pics of the 77 when done


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

...........


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

more of my 77


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

anouther


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

1 more


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

love this one


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

here is 1/2 of the set missing 1 pump


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

my 93


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## Imperials84 (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Jun 25 2003, 08:07 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 bad ass caddy..................................pretty slick user name :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Imperials84 (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jun 24 2003, 11:31 PM
> *...........*


 :thumbsup: 

smoooooth.......


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

5 zero 3 c.c.


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

5 zero 3 c.c.


----------



## juiced 83 caddy (Jan 26, 2002)

Magic Magic Ninja What.......... 

Lookin' good there lowlacs :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW BIKE (Mar 11, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

intresting tail lights :cheesy:


opps just relies a repost :angry: 



Last edited by Caddys 83 at Jun 29 2003, 08:41 PM


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

why not. Good ol' Spencer OKC of


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@May 5 2003, 01:01 AM
> *my 77 seville*


 ttt


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

damn i love lacs


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blacktowncar_@May 15 2003, 02:47 AM
> **


 close but not a cadillac, thats my boys driving in daytona also surprising to see it.


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

big eds!!!!


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

a baby 3


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

sittin to the side


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

SPOKESMEN ON DA PROWL


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

some new picss of the 77 getin paint


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

the ghost graphics


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

purrty :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

:0


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

just another day.


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)




----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

um.....


WHAT HAPPENED??!!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh my god wtf happend?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 5 2003, 01:27 PM
> **


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 5 2003, 12:26 PM
> *just another day.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:biggrin: 



 :angry:


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

damn thats fucked up....hope no1 got hurt....


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King OV Memphis_@Jun 23 2003, 04:36 PM
> *how mine will look :biggrin:*


 CAN U PHOTO SHOP SOMETHIN 4 ME NOW?????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought he had a gold 5th^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2003, 07:21 PM
> *i thought he had a gold 5th^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^???*


 Its the same one, he made a hub cap look like the new insert and popped it in the wheel................


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jul 5 2003, 01:34 PM
> *um.....
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED??!!!*


 What happen is the fellas were trying to check the condition underneath the body and some how the front right lift point wasnt on the frame properly. So the front right end fell first and drag the rest of the car as well. there was a technition on the driver seat and he was hurt and shakin but not bad. Suffered heavy damage in the front right side and the hood as well.


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

Real OLD SCHOOL Lac 4-the fest :biggrin: 








1932


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jul 12 2003, 06:08 AM
> *Real OLD SCHOOL Lac 4-the fest :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 now this is what I called a mobster cadillac :cheesy:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jul 12 2003, 07:07 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

I just wanted to be the one to make it a full 2300 fuckin posts in this thread :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)




----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

another


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

......another pic of my '83...


----------



## ur not low89 (Aug 13, 2001)

pics of my old lac 84


----------



## ur not low89 (Aug 13, 2001)

here she is again


----------



## ur not low89 (Aug 13, 2001)

and my new 83


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

that's gonna be a tight ass cadi!


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

my new 78


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

the inside


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

5zero3 bbq


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

my new 78


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

one more....5zero3c.c.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

THIS IS MY DAILY 63 CADDY RAGTOP...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

5zero3


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ur not low89_@Jul 25 2003, 12:52 PM
> *pics of my old lac 84*


 I saw that car when it was for sale. I wanted it.....oh well.....


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

My 80 Deville........ 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1058825512.jpg

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1058825460.jpg

My 81 Fleetwood Bro.........

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1049405809.jpg

My 81 with a small shot of my 38 in the background.......

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1049428755.jpg

Whats left of my 81 Deville.... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1049406127.jpg


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@Jul 31 2003, 06:08 PM
> *My 80 Deville........
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1058825512.jpg
> ...


 Guess I screwed that post up.....heres how it should have looked.....


My 80 Deville........ 



















My 81 Fleetwood Bro.........










My 81 with a small shot of my 38 in the background.......










Whats left of my 81 Deville....


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

gee whiz.... one last try..... I'm tired.....


My 81 Fleetwood bro........










My 81 again with a shot of my 38 in the back....










One more shot.....










Heres whats left of my 81 Deville...... I used to drive this one to work, and then drove the black one for everything else....










Heres a shot of my 80 Deville.......
Front....









Back....









There that should work now......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

MY OLD BROUGHAM!!!!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Hotlink (Apr 10, 2002)

Individuals Tulsa, Oklahoma ride.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

heres my caddy that iam tryin to sell


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

friend of mine


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

same show


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I am not sure if it has been posted but here goes.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

another


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

heres a cad on spinner 23s


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

78/77


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

///


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

/.,


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

/.,


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

trues


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

my tat


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

,./


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

77 coupe


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

pic 1


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

the in side (back seat)


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

the front seat


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

nice shot


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

i was bord.....thats me


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## bigbear (Dec 8, 2002)

lacboat


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Aug 17 2003, 12:16 AM
> *nice shot*


 hey 3lowlacs if you had some knock offs instead of your bolt on wires them lacs will be tighter


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

HAHAHA "LACBOAT"


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Aug 17 2003, 10:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Aug 17 2003, 10:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--3lowlacs_@Aug 17 2003, 12:16 AM
> *nice shot*


hey 3lowlacs if you had some knock offs instead of your bolt on wires them lacs will be tighter [/b][/quote]
i know k/o look better but i dont like em for daily driveing...had some bad exp. with em so i roll bolt ons for dailys and put on my k/o s for cruzzes and shows


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Aug 17 2003, 09:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 lol thats the shit rite there........still rollin lol


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 18 2002, 10:00 PM
> *LOW CADI LIMO
> 
> 
> ...


 we gots one of those...lol


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

one more pic(5-zero-3 b.b.q.)


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Black Jack my 92' Fleetwood, i love this car yes sir... I have a 90' that is red aswell, we going full custom on the Crimson Tide... :biggrin:


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

1 more time...


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

What the hell... I love the Cadillac... :biggrin:


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Cadillac79DV (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jul 12 2003, 08:54 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I just found one of these bad ass lacs for sale, its someone I know and he is sellin it to me for $500. All it needs is motor mounts and it has like very very very minimal rust, only dime sized rust. But car is clean and its Worth Every Penny!! I cant wait, it needs like a few hours of work, and she will be set to roll!!!!!! I will post up pics asap. You will see its one of those once in a life-time deals. I mean $500, you cannot find them in this condition for $500. Cant wait to get it this commin weekend!! :cheesy:


----------



## Cadillac79DV (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Jul 25 2003, 02:09 PM
> *......another pic of my '83... *


 Damn, it sure was a tight ride, never forget you gettin stopped by Arbys & Porkeys for 3 wheelin!! :0 It sure did a mean 3! I never got to finnish my old Blue 79!! But I got that other 79, its like a rusty orange color. I'm scoopin up this old 65 lac for $500 its way worth it, its almost mint except the motor mounts are shot. 

Dunno how busy your summer been, but you do good work, and once I get it if you wanna help me out on a few things with it, lemme know, I need to find a good painter, for both rides, and a few other things as well. 

I'll be out at Uni's this comming weekend, so if your out, watch for my caddy, its a redish rusty orange color, with burgandy full vynil top. And you were out at Woodbury show a while back with Los Padrinos, car still lookin good!! I like it with the Big Rims, No matter what anyone says!!


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

this one is for sale










$5500 obo

http://www.bowtieclassic.com/frames.html


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

...this is the shit


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

when i die ..i want to roll to my grave in this


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2003)

Heres a pic of my Gramps 60 LAC . Fuck i luv this car


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2003)

heres one from 1980, lookin real good


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2003)

My gramps bought it new in 1960. :uh: :uh:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

it not a real cadi but it a lac....my mod of my lac


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

pic 3


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

pic 4


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Aug 16 2003, 11:16 PM
> *nice shot*


 i like this one better then all the rest of his caddilacs


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

bump


----------



## bazzgeeze (Jan 17, 2003)

fuck bolt on


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

14X7'S ON THE BACK, HAD TO GRIND THE LATCH


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bazzgeeze_@Aug 19 2003, 11:50 PM
> *fuck bolt on*


 um ok


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's a pic of my daily


----------



## CaDiLLaC KiD (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 20 2003, 04:45 PM
> *Here's a pic of my daily
> 
> *


 :uh: cleanass car


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 20 2003, 05:45 PM
> *Here's a pic of my daily
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: real nice Cadillac compare to the bolt-ons junk someone been posting in the past few pages. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83+Aug 20 2003, 10:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Caddys 83 @ Aug 20 2003, 10:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--801Rider_@Aug 20 2003, 05:45 PM
> *Here's a pic of my daily
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: real nice Cadillac compare to the bolt-ons junk someone been posting in the past few pages. :thumbsdown:[/b][/quote]
so is what your sayin is a cadillac is a junker just because it has bolt ons for daily drivein????????a cadillac is a cadillac what ever type of rims it has...............come on man no hatein...... and if you read them you will find out why i roll b/os for daily driveing............................................if your post is about me that is,,,if not sorry my bad homie.............


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2003)

this is what i deal with...lol


----------



## PhatMatt (May 11, 2003)

Here's the 83 Coupe sitting on Trus and Vogues for y'all ho's


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

That's what I'm talking about!!!!! They still roll Trus & Vouges down here. You can't front on the Old School.


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

You got any more pics of it?


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83+Aug 20 2003, 10:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Caddys 83 @ Aug 20 2003, 10:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--801Rider_@Aug 20 2003, 05:45 PM
> *Here's a pic of my daily
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: real nice Cadillac compare to the bolt-ons junk someone been posting in the past few pages. :thumbsdown:[/b][/quote]
my k/o for those who dont like b/o


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

myold 77 with old 83 (gone but not forgottin)


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

theses are lowlacs


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

thanks again homie :biggrin:  :0


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

ttt...bump


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PhatMatt_@Aug 24 2003, 02:34 PM
> *Here's the 83 Coupe sitting on Trus and Vogues for y'all ho's
> 
> 
> ...


 old black cats roll like that here in Baltimore...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drucifer+Aug 26 2003, 06:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (drucifer @ Aug 26 2003, 06:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--PhatMatt_@Aug 24 2003, 02:34 PM
> *Here's the 83 Coupe sitting on Trus and Vogues for y'all ho's
> 
> 
> ...


old black cats roll like that here in Baltimore...[/b][/quote]
lol here too..salem


----------



## JoKeRzWiLd84CaDDy (Aug 22, 2003)

neeeeebody have picz of Chico'z caddy...featured in LRM acouple of yearz ago!!! hardtop turned into a functional rag! POSTTT!!!!!


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Aug 15 2003, 02:36 PM
> *trues*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Aug 15 2003, 02:36 PM
> *trues*


 ya (tru spokes)


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs+Aug 26 2003, 06:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (3lowlacs @ Aug 26 2003, 06:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--3lowlacs_@Aug 15 2003, 02:36 PM
> *trues*


ya (tru spokes)[/b][/quote]
By looking at your avatar it would seem like you whats up wit hookiing up your rides but I saw the rides and i was like :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

This is the scheme I am using for my Chevrolet Caprice....


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY+Aug 26 2003, 07:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (93-96BIGBODY @ Aug 26 2003, 07:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By looking at your avatar it would seem like you whats up wit hookiing up your rides but I saw the rides and i was like :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:[/b][/quote]
oh ok...lol..........i just like the pic in my av...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Aug 26 2003, 03:06 PM
> **


 this is the green 77 befor the paint


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

my old line up
83 coupe
82regal
77coupe(sold to a-run)


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

oooops for got the pic


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs+Aug 26 2003, 08:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (3lowlacs @ Aug 26 2003, 08:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--westrides_@Aug 26 2003, 03:06 PM
> **


this is the green 77 befor the paint[/b][/quote]
.....77 and some one jacked the 83


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

the old 83 and yes look k/o


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

pimpmobile


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

hey guys i dont know if ya know.

from what years where the 90's fleetwoods rear wheel drive made?

i heard from 93-95, not sure.


----------



## CaDiLLaC KiD (Aug 25, 2002)

90 - 96 if im not mistaken


----------



## screweduptexas (Jul 21, 2002)

.......


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LiL_P07+Aug 28 2003, 09:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LiL_P07 @ Aug 28 2003, 09:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--screweduptexas_@Aug 28 2003, 11:42 PM
> *.......*


should have spokes :thumbsdown:[/b][/quote]
not every one is trendy..lol
to each his own


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

ttt........


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Aug 30 2003, 07:36 PM
> *ttt........*


 does anyone know the jistory behind the crest??????


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez+Aug 30 2003, 05:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fabfiveprez @ Aug 30 2003, 05:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--3lowlacs_@Aug 30 2003, 07:36 PM
> *ttt........*


does anyone know the jistory behind the crest??????[/b][/quote]
www.car-nection.com/yann/Dbas_txt/coatarms.htm













-


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

rare 1948 cadillac crest


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

and a rare ww2 cadillac crest


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

i found a old pic of my old 78


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Aug 31 2003, 01:16 AM
> *i found a old pic of my old 78*


 that is a pics from like 5 yrs ago...here it is like 2 months ago


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im sorry, but every time i see those ugly ass 5 wing boltons i want to kill myself...jmo


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Rollerz Only (Canada) representing in Chicago!


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

I love this paint job


----------



## bigbear (Dec 8, 2002)

coplac


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Aug 31 2003, 01:51 PM
> *im sorry, but every time i see those ugly ass 5 wing boltons i want to kill myself...jmo*


 thats cool ...respect you O...
here a pic of 1 of my lacs...
with my k/os on


----------



## bigbear (Dec 8, 2002)

cont. kit probably no room for juice


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

cool, ko's look much better than direct bolt. In my oppinion.


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

Anybody got anymore candy tangerine lac's like this one?


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Game_@Aug 31 2003, 08:01 PM
> *cool, ko's look much better than direct bolt. In my oppinion.*


 ya i know but   ball-n-chain says bolt ons  
but its my lac and i like my b/os


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

here ya go(dont look at the rims)lol


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Aug 9 2002, 02:00 PM
> *Purrty*


 where did you get this pic?????????????????


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Aug 9 2002, 02:00 PM
> *Purrty*


 pg 21


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royal Homie+Aug 31 2003, 09:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Royal Homie @ Aug 31 2003, 09:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--screweduptexas_@Aug 28 2003, 08:42 PM
> *.......*


This Cadillac is tight. What kind of rims are they? What size rims and tires are you running?







[/b][/quote]
I think they are called blades or something like that.


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Aug 31 2003, 08:08 PM
> *here ya go(dont look at the rims)lol*


 that's cool, orange is a different color to look at from the norm.


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## screweduptexas (Jul 21, 2002)

brabus monoblock II and the ones i have on are 19 x 9.5 thats the highest they go....i can probly get some more


----------



## Royal Homie (Dec 22, 2001)

....


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screweduptexas_@Sep 1 2003, 03:55 PM
> *brabus monoblock II and the ones i have on are 19 x 9.5 thats the highest they go....i can probly get some more*


 thats a newer year sedan deville right???


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

another pic of my old one, I came across....


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:0


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:0


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

just came back from my uncles house and damn his caddy is off the hook!! ill get some pics tomorrow......the paint job is sicc made!! TRUE CLASS CC outta central cali is coming up!! he might take it out to the super show once the interior is done!! ill keep you guyz posted!


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Sep 6 2003, 10:07 PM
> *just came back from my uncles house and damn his caddy is off the hook!! ill get some pics tomorrow......the paint job is sicc made!! TRUE CLASS CC outta central cali is coming up!! he might take it out to the super show once the interior is done!! ill keep you guyz posted! *


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

That's how it is sometimes. We all have been harrassed at one time or another.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

was up drasticbean this is demoney from lifetime c.c. and i have a 93 fleetwood with all ostrich and sude guts and wondered if you sell those pumps with the cadilliac ingraved. Ill take a couple pitchers of the big body.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEMONEY_@Sep 13 2003, 11:52 AM
> *was up drasticbean this is demoney from lifetime c.c. and i have a 93 fleetwood with all ostrich and sude guts and wondered if you sell those pumps with the cadilliac ingraved. Ill take a couple pitchers of the big body.*


 I LOVE THAT CADILLAC , ITS TIGHT DOG :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 11 2003, 10:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that cops can go suck the shit off my dick after i stuck it in his Wifes ass


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEMONEY_@Sep 13 2003, 12:52 PM
> *all ostrich and sude guts*


 can u post a pic?


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)




----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)




----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

Last edited by fleetwoodcabron at Sep 13 2003, 11:48 AM


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

nice llacs.


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

some new pics of my 78


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

my bro-in-law


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

me and my ride


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## chromelac (Jun 22, 2002)

http://ebay1.ipixmedia.com/abc/M28/_EBAY_7...2d586ae/i-1.JPG 
its for sale on ebay for 8 gs


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

bump


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

Still Living Lavish!!! Individuals C.C.

Frankie putting it down for the big "I" once again.

Enjoy the photo's.


----------



## malomc (Jul 6, 2003)

thats a nice ride .......what color is that??


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

..

"Backend shot with mural" 



Last edited by IndividualsCC at Sep 16 2003, 12:52 AM


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

...

Engine


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

....

Mural of Yo-Yo, his wife.


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

I dont know the exact color of the car, he had it made so it's not really a color with a code attached.


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Sep 15 2003, 07:28 PM
> *..
> 
> "Backend shoot with mural"*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn that lac is fuckin sick man , needs to extent arms though


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 15 2003, 11:51 PM
> *damn that lac is fuckin sick man , needs to extent arms though*


 i 2nd that


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs+Sep 16 2003, 02:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (3lowlacs @ Sep 16 2003, 02:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Sep 15 2003, 11:51 PM
> *damn that lac is fuckin sick man , needs to extent arms though*


i 2nd that [/b][/quote]
no every one like that look on the a-arms. i will not be doing it to mine.


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

my 95 lac


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

Last edited by BIG ED at Sep 16 2003, 11:48 AM


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight but how low can it go


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 16 2003, 12:48 PM
> *tight but how low can it go*


 yeah,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs+Sep 16 2003, 12:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (3lowlacs @ Sep 16 2003, 12:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Sep 15 2003, 11:51 PM
> *damn that lac is fuckin sick man , needs to extent arms though*


i 2nd that [/b][/quote]
It has bags as of now...............


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

say what damn that sucks :0 :uh: but still tight


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs+Sep 15 2003, 11:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (3lowlacs @ Sep 15 2003, 11:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IndividualsCC_@Sep 15 2003, 07:28 PM
> *..
> 
> "Backend shoot with mural"*


:0 :0 :0 [/b][/quote]
WATCH IT THATS MY WIFE! :angry: :angry: :angry: j/k BUTTHAT IS MY WIFEY.


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 17 2003, 11:10 AM
> *say what damn that sucks :0 :uh: but still tight*


 NOT TO WORRY .A-ARMS WILL BE DONE SOON, AND THE BAGS ARE COMIN OUT. THEY ARE ALREADY SOLD.     :biggrin:


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by malomc_@Sep 15 2003, 07:28 PM
> *thats a nice ride .......what color is that??*


 MY WIFE PICKED THE COLOR. IT WAS CUSTOM MATCHED TO SOME NAIL POLISH SHE HAD. [IT WAS HER FAVORITE COLOR]THEY HAD TO PUT ABOUT SIX DIFFERENT PEARLS TO GET IT MATCHED UP RIGHT. MY WIFE WANTED IT TO BE EXACTLY LIKE THAT COLOR.[ASK ANYBODY ON HERE THAT KNOWS HER,SAHE ALLLLLLWAYS GETS HER WAY] :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daddyofcadis+Sep 17 2003, 12:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (daddyofcadis @ Sep 17 2003, 12:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcadi_@Sep 17 2003, 11:10 AM
> *say what damn that sucks :0  :uh:  but still tight*


NOT TO WORRY .A-ARMS WILL BE DONE SOON, AND THE BAGS ARE COMIN OUT. THEY ARE ALREADY SOLD.     :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Thata boy Frankie  :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Sep 13 2003, 09:41 PM
> **


 that shit is cleeeeeaaaaaannn


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THE DUKE!!!!!!!


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Sep 17 2003, 11:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Sep 17 2003, 11:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--3lowlacs_@Sep 13 2003, 09:41 PM
> **


that shit is cleeeeeaaaaaannn[/b][/quote]
 thanks homie......im tryin


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

that caddy hopper is wicked.


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

can the frame from a 4dr lac fit on a 2dr (80-92) ?? like if I had the frame from an 83 4dr, could it fit a 2dr 80s?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Aug 31 2003, 01:51 PM
> *im sorry, but every time i see those ugly ass 5 wing boltons i want to kill myself...jmo*


 for me  and :cheesy: for you
some one took all for of my big ugly 5 star spinners


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## del (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

that one looks like my old caddy.


----------



## del (Jun 10, 2003)

got any pics?


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by del_@Sep 18 2003, 04:20 PM
> *got any pics?*


 I have one but Im not quite sure where it is. It was a 84 white top white leather. red paint. horrible engine. it was a 1800 or something like that digital fuel injected garbage..


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

my caddy the second day i got my rims


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

a week ago gettin ready to go cruise...i got a long way to go i juss started on it soon to be 90'd out and painted in afew months


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 18 2003, 04:44 PM
> *a week ago gettin ready to go cruise...i got a long way to go i juss started on it soon to be 90'd out and painted in afew months*


 :uh: tight pic homie


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Just got it today......


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 18 2003, 04:44 PM
> *a week ago gettin ready to go cruise...i got a long way to go i juss started on it soon to be 90'd out and painted in afew months*


 Why 90 out a 4 door---why not just buy a 90-92 4 door? :dunno:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cincycaddy+Sep 18 2003, 06:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Cincycaddy @ Sep 18 2003, 06:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HEAVErollerz90_@Sep 18 2003, 04:44 PM
> *a week ago gettin ready to go cruise...i got a long way to go i juss started on it soon to be 90'd out and painted in afew months*


Why 90 out a 4 door---why not just buy a 90-92 4 door? :dunno:[/b][/quote]
cuz im not a baller like that  i dunno its juss fun :biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

Last edited by SinCity702 at Sep 19 2003, 07:45 PM


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:0 love thhe purple one :cheesy:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Sep 19 2003, 07:49 PM
> *:0 love thhe purple one :cheesy:*


 which one the vert or the the fleet :cheesy:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## YOUNG CAPRICE (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Sep 19 2003, 07:48 PM
> **


 ahh shit! cobalt blue!! :cheesy:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Sep 19 2003, 07:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MY BOY JUST BROUGHT THAT LAC.


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

I would pimp this but with a baige top instead of the orange.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2003)

heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

here u go mista lazy


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

kgg


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

yyy


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

mmm


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Your killing me with those standard bolt on's


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Sep 22 2003, 06:58 PM
> *Your killing me with those standard bolt on's*


 ya but at least i dont have those big 5 wing spinners any more


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

test


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

damn baller!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)




----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

hey bro where are the pics of your car


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@Sep 19 2003, 09:50 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 As Tha Liks once said, "Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!"


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

still like this one


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

too bad theres not a way to post a music file on here...

just came across an old record by "MC Nas D & DJ Freaky Fred"

called

"My Cadillac (has got that bass)"

LOL fitting huh? :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Here are some of my old 93 brougham























































CLICK HERE TO SEE IT AT THE HOP http://hometown.aol.com/chevydrops/myhomep...?mtbrand=AOL_US

[/QUOTE]
:biggrin: OH YA AND I AM NOT THE GUY IN THE PIC BY MY CAR


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

the pink one and the purple one are both pimpin.


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 23 2003, 02:42 AM
> *Here are some of my old 93 brougham
> 
> 
> ...


*
:biggrin: OH YA AND I AM NOT THE GUY IN THE PIC BY MY CAR*[/quote]
:0 when did you get rid of that lac?????i think i saw it here in oregon about 2 weeks ago


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

found it.. 












Last edited by CoupeDeKille at Sep 23 2003, 12:13 PM


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Sep 23 2003, 05:43 AM
> *too bad theres not a way to post a music file on here...
> 
> just came across an old record by "MC Nas D & DJ Freaky Fred"
> ...


 I ALWAYS bump that in my caddy its tight
"my cadillac got that bass bass, u know my cadillac got that booooommmmm"


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

Heres mine


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeKille_@Sep 23 2003, 12:31 PM
> *found it..
> 
> 
> ...


 I saw that im LRM once. The car is in NYC. I tripped out because I didn't even know many Lowriders exsisted up there.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HERES MINE


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

this right here is one cleaN GANGSTA CAR


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG CAPRICE+Sep 19 2003, 10:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (YOUNG CAPRICE @ Sep 19 2003, 10:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SinCity702_@Sep 19 2003, 07:48 PM
> **


ahh shit! cobalt blue!! :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
it's purple :uh:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Sep 22 2003, 09:08 PM
> **


 lookin god was that tha kamelion 1 from texas?


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit+Sep 23 2003, 05:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jit @ Sep 23 2003, 05:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Equipped Customs_@Sep 22 2003, 09:08 PM
> **


lookin god was that tha kamelion 1 from texas?[/b][/quote]
YOU KNOW I GOTTA BE SWITHIN IT UP EVERY YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daddyofcadis+Sep 23 2003, 10:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (daddyofcadis @ Sep 23 2003, 10:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW I GOTTA BE SWITHIN IT UP EVERY YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  [/b][/quote]
That aint no bullshit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

dont know who the owner is but this one was pretty clean at the hillsboro show


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

check out the set up on this one...

































SOOOOOO SHINEY!!!!!!!!!








never seen nuthin like that b4

















This was the best lookin caddy at the hillsboro show (I think anyway)


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

I like the scheme on that orange one I would have went with a beige top though. Yesterday I saw a candy orange euro and it was cool. that's one of the colors I am debating on painting my low, once I graduate and redo the whole car.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Sep 22 2003, 06:58 PM
> *Your killing me with those standard bolt on's*


 THAT LIKE GOING BACK IN TIME.....I FEEL YOU RBC


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Sep 24 2003, 12:42 AM
> *check out the set up on this one...
> 
> 
> ...


 OWNER OF THIS LAC IS THE PREZ OF THE PORTLAND UCE C.C.


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA+Sep 24 2003, 09:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UFAMEA @ Sep 24 2003, 09:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC_@Sep 22 2003, 06:58 PM
> *Your killing me with those standard bolt on's*


THAT LIKE GOING BACK IN TIME.....I FEEL YOU RBC[/b][/quote]
ive said it befor and ill say it again


b/o for daily
k/o for shows/cruzzzin



1 more for ya :angry:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs+Sep 24 2003, 10:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (3lowlacs @ Sep 24 2003, 10:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive said it befor and ill say it again


b/o for daily
k/o for shows/cruzzzin



1 more for ya :angry:[/b][/quote]
 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs+Sep 24 2003, 12:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (3lowlacs @ Sep 24 2003, 12:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive said it befor and ill say it again


b/o for daily
k/o for shows/cruzzzin



1 more for ya :angry:[/b][/quote]
so you dont got no pics with ko on


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Sep 24 2003, 10:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Sep 24 2003, 10:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you dont got no pics with ko on[/b][/quote]
only pics of my k/os are on my 83


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

77 & 83


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hey nice 83 you been had that? and is that mint green 77 the same lac you sold to a-run?


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Sep 24 2003, 04:01 PM
> *hey nice 83 you been had that? and is that mint green 77 the same lac you sold to a-run?*


 yes the 77 is the green 1 befor i painted it


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs+Sep 24 2003, 10:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (3lowlacs @ Sep 24 2003, 10:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive said it befor and ill say it again


b/o for daily
k/o for shows/cruzzzin



1 more for ya :angry:[/b][/quote]
i agree with you homie,

don't forget zeniths with locking hubs??? or getting the spline adapters and making non zenith rims adaptable to locking hubs.

:cheesy: ,

cc


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I've been rollin real Dayton since 94 and I have NEVER had one come loose........... I rolled them daily for 5 years......
My homies have had problems with china wires though........


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 25 2003, 12:57 AM
> *I've been rollin real Dayton since 94 and I have NEVER had one come loose........... I rolled them daily for 5 years......
> My homies have had problems with china wires though........ *


 i had daytons and the front drivers side would always come loose. its pretty much universal with many k/o's.

i know people with other rims even zeniths have this problem. i'll agree that its in the minority but i never get in a ranfla unless the k/o's are locking hubs.

i'm paraniod :biggrin: , but i feel safer, i still have lowrider supremes on my orange :biggrin: .

:cheesy: ,

cc


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Set a china adapter and k/o next to a Dayton adapter and k/o compare the two........

The china crap is loose and sloppy on the threads.... and the k/o is made of brass...

The Dayton is tight and sturdy also the k/o is made of cast iron.


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 25 2003, 01:10 AM
> *Set a china adapter and k/o next to a Dayton adapter and k/o compare the two........
> 
> The china crap is loose and sloppy on the threads.... and the k/o is made of brass...
> ...


 been there done that,

it happens with all combinations, there was even a post in here about it and to my surprise other homies have the same issue coast to coast with different combos.

i've owned 4 set of k/o's and only one had this problem.

so its in the minority, but again - i'd rather cruise the volo in some zenith k/o's with locking hubs.

like i said, i'm paranoid. once is enough for me.

:cheesy: ,

cc


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Do your damn thang homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 25 2003, 01:17 AM
> *Do your damn thang homie :biggrin: :biggrin: *


 :cheesy: to you homie,

i've just had to many close calls, i know so many homies that don't have any problems whatsoever.

i've even adapted other rims for the homies to run locking hubs, players/luxors/mcleans and even daytons.

just get the splines.

peace to you homie  ,

cc


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 25 2003, 12:57 AM
> *I've been rollin real Dayton since 94 and I have NEVER had one come loose........... I rolled them daily for 5 years......
> My homies have had problems with china wires though........ *


 i rolled k/os for 2 yr and had no probs  but i had 1 pass me on the raod and i have 3 kids and dont want it to happen again  





im thinking of my kids not my ride uffin: 

sorry that you all dont like my daily b/os but i drive my lac daily so i roll em :biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

still b/os but deep dishs  not standerds


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Sep 25 2003, 09:56 AM
> *still b/os but deep dishs   not standerds *


can it stand on 3 :biggrin: 



Last edited by PIMPOLIGY at Sep 25 2003, 10:49 AM


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY+Sep 25 2003, 10:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PIMPOLIGY @ Sep 25 2003, 10:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--3lowlacs_@Sep 25 2003, 09:56 AM
> *still b/os but deep dishs   not standerds *


can it do 3 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
a lil 1 :standin (sometimes)
and a nice 1 rolling :biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

lookin good bro


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

I got the rims & tint now..........


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

2


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:0 thats how its done with dubs :thumbsup:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

1983 Fleetwood Coupe F/S


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

another


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

ASC sunroof.---dealer installed--not factory astroroof


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

couple of more


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

last one.


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

well i have faith in my china bolt ons, owned 2 sets over last 3 year on my daily driven caddy (and i drive it alot), never had a single problem or a knock off come loose once, ok maby once but it was my fault i mounted my rims after puttin on new tires and i was in a hurry and forgot to hammer on a knock off on tight it messed up the threads on the adapter after reversing out my driveway :uh: but i feel comptetly safe rollin on em, i dont even periodically check to make sure they are tight


----------



## BIG WORM 915 (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 23 2003, 04:31 PM
> *HERES MINE *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1064359871.jpg

damn big body lacs swangin look sweet just like that one^^^

got anymore piks of this lac ?? whats it runnig 4 pumps 2 pumps???battys? 



Last edited by BIG WORM 915 at Sep 27 2003, 09:37 AM


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

bobby's fleetwood san angleo,tx painted by big ed's caught in hail storm


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

test


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Florida represent!


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 28 2003, 08:54 PM
> **


you have them cady emblems made?


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

my shyt new and improved


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> > Here are some of my old 93 brougham
> >
> >
> >
> ...


:0 when did you get rid of that lac?????i think i saw it here in oregon about 2 weeks ago [/QUOTE]
i sold it about 2 years ago it went to the islands of hawaii??(wrong speeling) then it came back a few months ago now so it may have been in po u never know 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Oct 1 2003, 02:29 AM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Sep 27 2003, 09:50 AM
> *bobby's fleetwood san angleo,tx painted by big ed's caught in hail storm
> 
> 
> ...


 u have any pic of the super hopper coupe in the back ground??


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:0 I LIKE THE FULL TOP LOOK


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Oct 1 2003, 01:15 AM
> **


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

I like that orange lac. :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

MY HOMEBOY TITOS CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

MIAMI CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

MIAMI CADDY PIC 2  :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

bckbmpr84's 21inches in that pic, 4 hits and burnt the motor.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

heres the damn pic..


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 1 2003, 02:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Oct 1 2003, 02:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG ED_@Sep 27 2003, 09:50 AM
> *bobby's fleetwood san angleo,tx painted by big ed's caught in hail storm
> 
> 
> ...


u have any pic of the super hopper coupe in the back ground??[/b][/quote]


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks big ed  i know u probably don't wan to you us the set up in there do you LOL :biggrin: 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Oct 3 2003, 03:47 PM


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

chyna's trunk


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

another


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

1moe


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

1moe,peep the pink house,pinky's nikka :biggrin: 



Last edited by olamite at Oct 3 2003, 08:19 PM


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

shit that's such an iced caddy


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

ola's latest


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

my 85 two doe brougham will b ready this tuesday :cheesy:


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 3 2003, 03:46 PM
> *Thanks big ed  i know u probably don't wan to you us the set up in there do you LOL :biggrin:*


 4 pumps 12 batteries 1 adex


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

this muthaphuka is clean


----------



## old_school_48 (Jun 10, 2003)

69 deville - bagged - built by 2Low4U Customs


----------



## biggie21 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeKille_@Sep 23 2003, 10:31 AM
> *found it..
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT is cruel intentions from drastik cc in richmond hill queens.!!!! that lac is official!!! hot shit!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

here is my 95 lac representing Empire CC from Atlanta, Ga


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Pak Man (Oct 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by biggie21+Oct 6 2003, 11:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (biggie21 @ Oct 6 2003, 11:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CoupeDeKille_@Sep 23 2003, 10:31 AM
> *found it..
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is cruel intentions from drastik cc in richmond hill queens.!!!! that lac is official!!! hot shit![/b][/quote]
now i run standard offset wheels myself, but i have 15's and vogues which are just a little bit smaller than my stock size, so no reverse for me....but any particular reason he ran standards? or he just likes the look.


----------



## simple me (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Oct 1 2003, 06:05 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 HELL YEAH !!!!!! There is Wade taken first place at Dropfest this year!!!!!!! oh... I might as well put mine on, not much now but I have only just begun.....


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Simple.. That bitch is tight as fuck.


----------



## simple me (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Oct 13 2003, 10:48 PM
> *Simple.. That bitch is tight as fuck.*


 Thanks, I am still trying to figure out what color to paint it...... after that then I can get some powdercoated rims :cheesy: :cheesy: Working on the interior right now though....


----------



## simple me (Jun 28, 2003)

tv is in, but the rest of the install is still in progress....


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

I like the top with that baby blue paint. I'd keep it like that.


----------



## Merry Melodies (Nov 4, 2002)

Getting redone for 2004 hopefully


----------



## 69caddy (Mar 11, 2003)

here is mine not finished yet


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

now that an OG ridah


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

dont see many of these around


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

this is for sale for 25000.00


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 69caddy_@Oct 14 2003, 11:22 PM
> *here is mine not finished yet*


 very nice


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple me+Oct 13 2003, 08:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (simple me @ Oct 13 2003, 08:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kramtronix_@Oct 13 2003, 10:48 PM
> *Simple.. That bitch is tight as fuck.*


Thanks, I am still trying to figure out what color to paint it...... after that then I can get some powdercoated rims :cheesy: :cheesy: Working on the interior right now though....[/b][/quote]
PLEASE DO NOT PUT ANY MORE CRUSHED VELVET IN THERE!!!!!! CADDDY INTERIOR ALWAYS LOOKS CLEANER WHEN YOU KEEP IT STOCK. ALWAYS! CHANGE THE COLOR IF YOU WANT BUT DONT DESTROY THAT CAR LIKE THAT. JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

Anyone got a pic of that green Big Boday...Grasshopper!! Suprised it aint in herrrre yet. I'd post it but search aint up.


----------



## simple me (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daddyofcadis+Oct 15 2003, 09:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (daddyofcadis @ Oct 15 2003, 09:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE DO NOT PUT ANY MORE CRUSHED VELVET IN THERE!!!!!! CADDDY INTERIOR ALWAYS LOOKS CLEANER WHEN YOU KEEP IT STOCK. ALWAYS! CHANGE THE COLOR IF YOU WANT BUT DONT DESTROY THAT CAR LIKE THAT. JUST MY OPINION.    [/b][/quote]
We aren't doing the whole interior in crushed velvet...   but there were some interior pieces that needed to be completly replaced, so we are covering over those instead of trying to find new ones... luckily though.. they are all just accent pieces... no roof or seats or anything like that..


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

ALRIGHT ILL LET YOU SLIDE THIS TIME


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

put vinyl on those pieces.it will look at lot better than velvet


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

cummon peeps dont let it die!! :uh:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

My Broum when I bought it back in april :uh: 








the way it looks now  vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv 



Last edited by 1morecutty at Oct 18 2003, 07:24 AM


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Saw this on E-BAY


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Oct 17 2003, 07:01 PM
> *Saw this on E-BAY *


 my kinda car! :0


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

one post for 2 topics....


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

my coupe


----------



## Sheek (Oct 18, 2003)

My Deville

http://www.geocities.com/the_shay_show/DSC00007.JPG 



Last edited by Sheek at Oct 18 2003, 12:23 AM


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 17 2003, 11:35 PM
> *:0 :0*


 man i wish i could of been therefor this pic.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2003, 12:03 AM
> * :biggrin: *


 :biggrin:  love this pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## RollinSlow84 (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2003, 12:03 AM
> * :biggrin: *


 DAMNNNN YOU GOT TWO OF THEM!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2003)

Does anyone have a pic of a lac with mint green paint, white guts, and white moldings? i need to see one


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

my coupe is mint green and white guts


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:0 fine lac

pic from- 1morecutty












:biggrin:


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

don't know if its posted....but.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

My homies SLAB 3rd coast style.............the way most ppl ride in H-town.... Not my style....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I wont hurt your eyes anymore........


----------



## KING CUTT (Sep 5, 2003)

...


----------



## KING CUTT (Sep 5, 2003)

this one is Chris' from Infiniti C.C. Dallas,TX. "PURPLE STUFF"


----------



## KING CUTT (Sep 5, 2003)

"PURPLE STUFF"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

damn....PURPLE STUFF and that yellow interior are BANGIN'


BLOUGH!


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

streight gangsta


----------



## 1phatmexican (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1phatmexican_@Oct 22 2003, 07:45 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ONE WORD......PHAT


----------



## 1phatmexican (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA+Oct 22 2003, 10:20 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (UFAMEA @ Oct 22 2003, 10:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1phatmexican_@Oct 22 2003, 07:45 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE WORD......PHAT [/b][/quote]
Thanks big UCE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: love this lac :biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:0 i thought that these were the same lacs :uh:


----------



## Mass-Cads (Oct 19, 2003)

84 Cadillac Eldorado Birr. Factory Conv. Da Bomb Peace

http://images.andale.com/f2/108/121/104121...40_84birr26.JPG


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

who owns the 93 BigBody called "Grasshopper"....anyone got pics?!!


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

[[url]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid87/p5247e8d938dd6e3[/url]
3131067c8e4701c6/faa96026.jpg 





Last edited by BIG ED at Nov 2 2003, 10:17 PM


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@Nov 2 2003, 10:10 PM
> *[[url]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid87/p5247e8d938dd6e3[/url]
> 3131067c8e4701c6/faa96026.jpg*


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DekeDamage_@Oct 31 2003, 02:28 PM
> *who owns the 93 BigBody called "Grasshopper"....anyone got pics?!!*


 Need to holla @'em bout paint.


----------



## 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1phatmexican_@Oct 22 2003, 08:45 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Welllllll here... opps wait a sec... this is when it still had a roof and was red flake and had white int..... lol.
( Can't you tell that I am such a loving girlfriend.... I always support him.. lol.)


----------



## uce4lifejacksonville (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead+Nov 5 2003, 04:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead @ Nov 5 2003, 04:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1phatmexican_@Oct 22 2003, 08:45 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Welllllll here... opps wait a sec... this is when it still had a roof and was red flake and had white int..... lol.
( Can't you tell that I am such a loving girlfriend.... I always support him.. lol.)[/b][/quote]
thats my shit i will sell it 5 dollars


----------



## 1phatmexican (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uce4lifejacksonville+Nov 5 2003, 09:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (uce4lifejacksonville @ Nov 5 2003, 09:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats my shit i will sell it 5 dollars[/b][/quote]








Here is my shit i will pay u 10 dollers to take it back to the 80's were it belongs. :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uce4lifejacksonville+Nov 5 2003, 08:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (uce4lifejacksonville @ Nov 5 2003, 08:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats my shit i will sell it 5 dollars[/b][/quote]
hey i have 10 bucks will you drop it off ?


----------



## uce4lifejacksonville (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1phatmexican+Nov 5 2003, 09:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1phatmexican @ Nov 5 2003, 09:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Here is my shit i will pay u 10 dollers to take it back to the 80's were it belongs. :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
hell they gave it to me at tampa lowrider for free.


----------



## 1phatmexican (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uce4lifejacksonville+Nov 5 2003, 09:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (uce4lifejacksonville @ Nov 5 2003, 09:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell they gave it to me at tampa lowrider for free.[/b][/quote]
u need to give it back its makin u look bad maybe u should try buildn your OWN ride huh scott.


----------



## 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uce4lifejacksonville+Nov 5 2003, 09:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (uce4lifejacksonville @ Nov 5 2003, 09:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell they gave it to me at tampa lowrider for free.[/b][/quote]
OMG.... laughing WAAYYYYYY to hard can't breath.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



But hey let's not talk about the PAST remember......


----------



## 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead (Jul 9, 2003)

I do not know why but for some odd reason I have Marvin the Martian on my mind now..... lol 



Last edited by 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead at Nov 5 2003, 09:57 PM


----------



## 1phatmexican (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead_@Nov 5 2003, 09:52 PM
> *I do not know why but for some odd reason I have Marvin the Martin on my mind now..... lol*


 i keep remembering scotts name for some reason. huh wonder why


----------



## uce4lifejacksonville (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1phatmexican+Nov 5 2003, 09:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1phatmexican @ Nov 5 2003, 09:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead_@Nov 5 2003, 09:52 PM
> *I do not know why but for some odd reason I have Marvin the Martin on my mind now..... lol*


i keep remembering scotts name for some reason. huh wonder why[/b][/quote]
scott is the proud sponcer of the whole trucka nd if was not for him dumping thousands of dollars i would never made it come this far.. if oyu dee him tell him his head got knocked off a couple of miles back 2500 miles ago


----------



## 1phatmexican (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uce4lifejacksonville+Nov 5 2003, 09:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (uce4lifejacksonville @ Nov 5 2003, 09:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scott is the proud sponcer of the whole trucka nd if was not for him dumping thousands of dollars i would never made it come this far.. if oyu dee him tell him his head got knocked off a couple of miles back 2500 miles ago[/b][/quote]
oh thanks for clearing that up for me , i will be sure to let him know that


----------



## 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uce4lifejacksonville+Nov 5 2003, 09:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (uce4lifejacksonville @ Nov 5 2003, 09:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scott is the proud sponcer of the whole trucka nd if was not for him dumping thousands of dollars i would never made it come this far.. if oyu dee him tell him his head got knocked off a couple of miles back 2500 miles ago[/b][/quote]
Damn we are bringing back some OLD memories... lol

As long as nobody breaks out with a Nissan truck it is all good.

OPPS I did not mean that against you Chaz.


----------



## uce4lifejacksonville (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead+Nov 5 2003, 10:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead @ Nov 5 2003, 10:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn we are bringing back some OLD memories... lol

As long as nobody breaks out with a Nissan truck it is all good.

OPPS I did not mean that against you Chaz.[/b][/quote]
well i was young and that shit is when i ws always in trouble with johny law, so i sold it to joe with blown trany and rear end blown out from power breaking and motor telling me are we home yet, but shit i thought it was pimp. j/k


----------



## 1phatmexican (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uce4lifejacksonville+Nov 5 2003, 10:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (uce4lifejacksonville @ Nov 5 2003, 10:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i was young and that shit is when i ws always in trouble with johny law, so i sold it to joe with blown trany and rear end blown out from power breaking and motor telling me are we home yet, but shit i thought it was pimp. j/k[/b][/quote]
the best time in that truck was daytona when everybody thought u had juice.. memories u did think that truck was pimp dont even lie.


----------



## uce4lifejacksonville (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1phatmexican+Nov 5 2003, 10:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1phatmexican @ Nov 5 2003, 10:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the best time in that truck was daytona when everybody thought u had juice.. memories u did think that truck was pimp dont even lie.[/b][/quote]
ok so what i could hop the front and that girl said hop it and i said pump broke. daytona is cool, yes rod run is this mnth and this time we will not get pulled over.. son do you smoe, what office, well i saw the caddi hopping ( no that was a man hole cover look my 5th wheel is in the back seat and 4am in the morning going back to jax


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 3 2003, 11:22 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uni-Banger (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 24 2002, 10:13 AM
> *Girllllll check out the sexy man.....*


 Isn't that hood ornament pokin his balls? Dirty bastard. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## FLiP (Nov 13, 2003)

here is my caddy.....
1988 fleetwood with 2 pumps set up, 10 switches, and 4 batteries..... but with stock springs  hopefully i will be able to get some 3 ton springs but thanksgiving  and im also hopeing to paint it candy blue by thanksgiving


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

my phatty caddy


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BaGdCiVic00 (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice caddy homie!!!


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: the 1st snoopdeville


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

if hes crip, then why he got all them red rags hanging off?
or is this after snoop owned it?


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Nov 20 2003, 03:32 AM
> *:biggrin:*


I think I am in love :0












Last edited by 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead at Nov 26 2003, 02:38 AM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Nov 20 2003, 04:34 AM
> *:biggrin: the 1st snoopdeville*


 snoop never owned that shit


----------



## badcaddy (May 8, 2003)




----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

This 1 is my 1992 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham "Black Jack"...

I have another Brougham it's a 90 we have been building for 2 years, "Crimson Tide" will debut in April i hope...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Nov 26 2003, 10:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Nov 26 2003, 10:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--3lowlacs_@Nov 20 2003, 04:34 AM
> *:biggrin: the 1st snoopdeville*


snoop never owned that shit[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: you did your home work...... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
the guy is trying to say is a snoop deville :dunno:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

SILVERADO


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

SILVERADO


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Just2dvs_@Dec 5 2003, 11:01 AM
> *TTT*


 SILVERADO


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2003)

Dannys Caddy


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2003)

amigos caddy


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

LIZZAC


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deestad_@Dec 7 2003, 01:53 PM
> *LIZZAC*


 SCREENS


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

Two contrasting color pics of mine..............


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Dec 8 2003, 08:10 AM
> *Two contrasting color pics of mine..............
> 
> 
> ...


 PHAT,PHAT,PHAT....LOVE DA COLOR UCE.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Dec 8 2003, 09:10 AM
> *Two contrasting color pics of mine..............
> 
> 
> ...


 This cadillac gets me as excited as mine does, love the color, what rims you doing?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

GROUPE CC CADDY COMIN BACK 2004...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2003)

keith that lac would look real nice with 90 kit


----------



## 30-06 (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2003, 04:03 PM
> **











DAMN!!!, whos shit is that? thats exactly how i want mine, but with balck as hell tints :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

anyone know if a 1977 4dr cadillac have rear disc brakes ??


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2003)

my sts reppin' vancity


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Jul 27 2002, 06:13 PM
> *looks mean*


 clean caddy !!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Jul 27 2002, 06:13 PM
> *looks mean*


 love this ride


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Jul 27 2002, 06:13 PM
> *looks mean*


 love this ride


----------



## thugishrugish305 (Sep 27, 2003)

89 Sedan


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Slamdsixty3 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Jul 27 2002, 06:13 PM
> *looks mean*


 That's a clean ride.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Mine uffin: 



Last edited by Fried Chicken Eater at Mar 31 2004, 12:50 AM


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Another pic...


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

work 140


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

sux


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

trying to make it go to page 141 cause 140 is fucked


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

trying to make it go to page 141 cause 140 is fucked


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 19 2002, 01:02 PM
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


 i likes


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 19 2002, 01:03 PM
> *a white one
> 
> 
> ...


 clean


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 19 2002, 01:02 PM
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


 nice


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 19 2002, 01:02 PM
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


 damn


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 19 2002, 01:02 PM
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


 common work


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 19 2002, 01:02 PM
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


 work


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 19 2002, 01:03 PM
> *a white one
> 
> 
> ...


 141 work


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 19 2002, 01:02 PM
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


 141 work


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

GOING TO START THIS SHIT OFF RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1072146110.jpg


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## ROYALS-RIDER (Oct 8, 2003)

royals


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## ROYALS-RIDER (Oct 8, 2003)

royals


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## ROYALS-RIDER (Oct 8, 2003)

caddy trunk


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## ROYALS-RIDER (Oct 8, 2003)

royals


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## ROYALS-RIDER (Oct 8, 2003)

??


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## ROYALS-RIDER (Oct 8, 2003)

this is a kindalac


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## ROYALS-RIDER (Oct 8, 2003)

///


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## ROYALS-RIDER (Oct 8, 2003)

//


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

CLEAN


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:wave: 
Here's my '93...


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

hear is my old 1


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

hear is my new 1


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

1 more


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Dec 24 2003, 05:14 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 my favorite pic !! :thumbsup:


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Dec 24 2003, 05:19 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 another favorite :thumbsup:


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Dec 24 2003, 05:51 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i like :biggrin:


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Dec 24 2003, 05:52 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 my daily ride :biggrin: thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: mine


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

thats a lot of red for a ''crip'' if thats Snoops ride :dunno:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

was this the one that was on sale here b4?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

we need more bigbodys!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 


just puttin it here to link it to another topic

*NOT* my car 



Last edited by 83Coupe at Dec 26 2003, 09:26 PM


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

my 91 sportin fender skirts....


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:0 it works


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

clean :biggrin:


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Dec 24 2003, 03:53 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn so how much did this car go to Japan for 80K????


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Dec 28 2003, 10:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## thugishrugish305 (Sep 27, 2003)

does n e 1 have a Sedan or Coupe Deville thats FWD like an 89, with hydros b/c i got one and i wanna know how to put the hydros on, my homeboys know how to do RWD cars but not FWD b/c i wanna hop my ass n shyt


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Dec 28 2003, 10:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

51 Caddy


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83frumthaI+Dec 24 2003, 03:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (83frumthaI @ Dec 24 2003, 03:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Keepit-real_@Dec 24 2003, 05:52 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my daily ride :biggrin: thanks homie :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Dec 28 2003, 11:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 This is crazy....someone had this done...and now its just sitting behind a house under a tarp??


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jan 5 2004, 08:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Jan 5 2004, 08:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Keepit-real_@Dec 28 2003, 11:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is crazy....someone had this done...and now its just sitting behind a house under a tarp??[/b][/quote]
it's just been sold, cant remember to who tou...
(he was asking 22k)


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 2 2004, 11:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn a block of wood for a measuring stick


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Dec 24 2003, 07:46 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...











does any one know who this lac was build by?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Jan 5 2004, 09:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Jan 5 2004, 09:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Keepit-real_@Dec 24 2003, 07:46 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...











does any one know who this lac was build by?[/b][/quote]
I beleive it is rooster.....


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

nope this car wasnt built by rooster, this car was built by PHIONEX car club out of Arizona. We talked to these guys when the came to the nationals a couple of years ago....... the frame is fully wrapped....................


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

cool cars


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo_@Jan 5 2004, 11:15 AM
> *nope this car wasnt built by rooster, this car was built by PHIONEX car club out of Arizona. We talked to these guys when the came to the nationals a couple of years ago....... the frame is fully wrapped....................*


 that car was built by chalio of majestics,locos az


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

78 coupe s.j. cali luxurious c.c.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ_@Jan 8 2004, 11:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i like 61 caddys but this one gotta loose the rims...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

I was think the same thing.....I like the big rims on some cars but it def. does not flow with that lac.... maybe he should try a different style.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 9 2004, 03:38 PM
> *I was think the same thing.....I like the big rims on some cars but it def. does not flow with that lac.... maybe he should try a different style.*


 yeah that was my point, they dont do the car right, 61-62 caddys are great looking cars but those rims make's em look silly, i've seen it done before too...


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

...


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real+Jan 5 2004, 08:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Keepit-real @ Jan 5 2004, 08:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--djtwigsta_@Jan 2 2004, 11:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn a block of wood for a measuring stick[/b][/quote]
I think this guy is measuring the top of the hood, not the bottom of the tire to measure the height


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real+Jan 5 2004, 06:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Keepit-real @ Jan 5 2004, 06:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--djtwigsta_@Jan 2 2004, 11:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn a block of wood for a measuring stick[/b][/quote]
ghetto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup+Jan 11 2004, 11:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (allcoupedup @ Jan 11 2004, 11:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this guy is measuring the top of the hood, not the bottom of the tire to measure the height[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i didn't even notice what the fuck is he lookin at???


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real+Jan 12 2004, 03:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Keepit-real @ Jan 12 2004, 03:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i didn't even notice what the fuck is he lookin at???[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DekeDamage_@Jan 12 2004, 04:04 AM
> *...
> 
> 
> ...


 best one so far in this thread... :0


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

found a few more pics of mine


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

from tha last show .1


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64+Jan 12 2004, 05:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (badass 64 @ Jan 12 2004, 05:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DekeDamage_@Jan 12 2004, 04:04 AM
> *...
> 
> 
> ...


best one so far in this thread... :0[/b][/quote]
its tight but i don't about best one


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Dec 24 2003, 03:53 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real+Jan 12 2004, 10:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Keepit-real @ Jan 12 2004, 10:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its tight but i don't about best one[/b][/quote]
love this color do. 

what color is it, its not candy is it?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Jan 12 2004, 04:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cleverlos @ Jan 12 2004, 04:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love this color do. 

what color is it, its not candy is it?[/b][/quote]
looks like silverbased light candy green sorta...


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Dec 24 2003, 12:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ( :0 pinion angle!!! :0 )


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## wickedlowriderz (Dec 8, 2003)

is this caddy in uce c.c.


----------



## wickedlowriderz (Dec 8, 2003)

sorry rong 1


----------



## wickedlowriderz (Dec 8, 2003)

is this caddy uce c.c.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wickedlowriderz_@Jan 13 2004, 05:32 PM
> *is this caddy uce c.c.*


 I dont think so


----------



## wickedlowriderz (Dec 8, 2003)

i say 1 just like that in LRM


----------



## 1LOW-FoundOnRoadDead (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wickedlowriderz_@Jan 13 2004, 07:31 PM
> *is this caddy in uce c.c. *


 i like this pic


----------



## LayLow (Jul 24, 2002)

ttt so this shit doesnt die


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

INDIVIDUALS TEXAS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

:0 :0 damn Jd. the caddy came out hella clean. much props man! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS IF YOU WANT HIT ME BACK WITH UR EMAIL ADD AND ILL SEND U SOME PICS


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

is your email still [email protected] ? mines [email protected]


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

i love cadillacs!


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## NWRIDER (Nov 25, 2002)

MY 90 :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

wait till she's done!









and down









the switches,









KREWL INTENTIONS C.C........................new pics soon :uh:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kaptonkrewl2003_@Feb 2 2004, 09:23 PM
> *wait till she's done!*


 why whats it gonna do? :biggrin:


----------



## 1phatmexican (Aug 27, 2003)

Heres mine.


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87+Feb 2 2004, 04:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcaddy87 @ Feb 2 2004, 04:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kaptonkrewl2003_@Feb 2 2004, 09:23 PM
> *wait till she's done!*


why whats it gonna do? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
im working on suiciding the front clip,ima split the trunk lid,and suicide the back doors,i just finished shaving all handles locks and antenna,i also wired my pancake funtion into my auto loc remote....ima slamm it from a block away.im also in the middle of a complete facelift for the drolics ,im putting 4 prohoppers with 2 whammy tanks,w/12 bats--2 bays of 72 v..shes getting repainted the same color for now...oo -ya im also stuffing 4 kicker comp vr's in there as well 







but shes lookin pretty hurt there :uh:


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87+Feb 2 2004, 04:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcaddy87 @ Feb 2 2004, 04:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kaptonkrewl2003_@Feb 2 2004, 09:23 PM
> *wait till she's done!*


why whats it gonna do? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
im working on suiciding the front clip,ima split the trunk lid,and suicide the back doors,i just finished shaving all handles locks and antenna,i also wired my pancake funtion into my auto loc remote....ima slamm it from a block away.im also in the middle of a complete facelift for the drolics ,im putting 4 prohoppers with 2 whammy tanks,w/12 bats--2 bays of 72 v..shes getting repainted the same color for now...oo -ya im also stuffing 4 kicker comp vr's in there as well 







but shes lookin pretty hurt there :uh:


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87+Feb 2 2004, 04:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcaddy87 @ Feb 2 2004, 04:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kaptonkrewl2003_@Feb 2 2004, 09:23 PM
> *wait till she's done!*


why whats it gonna do? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
im working on suiciding the front clip,ima split the trunk lid,and suicide the back doors,i just finished shaving all handles locks and antenna,i also wired my pancake funtion into my auto loc remote....ima slamm it from a block away.im also in the middle of a complete facelift for the drolics ,im putting 4 prohoppers with 2 whammy tanks,w/12 bats--2 bays of 72 v..shes getting repainted the same color for now...oo -ya im also stuffing 4 kicker comp vr's in there as well 







but shes lookin pretty hurt there :uh:


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87+Feb 2 2004, 04:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcaddy87 @ Feb 2 2004, 04:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kaptonkrewl2003_@Feb 2 2004, 09:23 PM
> *wait till she's done!*


why whats it gonna do? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
im working on suiciding the front clip,ima split the trunk lid,and suicide the back doors,i just finished shaving all handles locks and antenna,i also wired my pancake funtion into my auto loc remote....ima slamm it from a block away.im also in the middle of a complete facelift for the drolics ,im putting 4 prohoppers with 2 whammy tanks,w/12 bats--2 bays of 72 v..shes getting repainted the same color for now...oo -ya im also stuffing 4 kicker comp vr's in there as well 







but shes lookin pretty hurt there :uh:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

those are some crazy mods, cant wait to se it


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

hopefully everything works out as planned :uh: ....


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

hopefully everything works out as planned :uh: ....


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN THAT SHIT IS TIGHT AS FUCK I WANT A FLEETWOOD SO BAD BUT I WISH I HAD THE MONEY YA'LL DO TO HOOOK MY DAMN CAR UP CHECK IT OUT AND HOLLA BACK


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

I don't know if I like this :uh: what u guys think?


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kaptonkrewl2003+Feb 2 2004, 08:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kaptonkrewl2003 @ Feb 2 2004, 08:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im working on suiciding the front clip,ima split the trunk lid,and suicide the back doors,i just finished shaving all handles locks and antenna,i also wired my pancake funtion into my auto loc remote....ima slamm it from a block away.im also in the middle of a complete facelift for the drolics ,im putting 4 prohoppers with 2 whammy tanks,w/12 bats--2 bays of 72 v..shes getting repainted the same color for now...oo -ya im also stuffing 4 kicker comp vr's in there as well 







but shes lookin pretty hurt there :uh:[/b][/quote]
damb u actually plan on fitting 12 batts 4pumps and 4 subs


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## individualstx (Jan 28, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Feb 24 2004, 07:05 PM
> *:angry:*


 HEY IM STARTING OVER WITH A 83 COUPE DEVILLE, NOT BAD I ONLY LOSE OUT ON MY 14 INCH CYL. AND POWERBALLS I ALREADY WELDED IN THE TC. THE CADDY WILL BE WORTH IT. :0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

mine


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

yeyer


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

Fla. Fleetwood


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

I love these damn things :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Blue_@Feb 25 2004, 08:31 PM
> *I love these damn things :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 WHO DID THE SKIRTS ?? AND HOW MUCH ??


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 26 2004, 10:09 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I THINK I SAW THAT IN A AUTO TRADER FOR SOME CRAZY CASH. :uh:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069+Feb 26 2004, 12:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cdznutz42069 @ Feb 26 2004, 12:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--djtwigsta_@Feb 26 2004, 10:09 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK I SAW THAT IN A AUTO TRADER FOR SOME CRAZY CASH. :uh:[/b][/quote]
Wouldnt surprise me....its a Motion ride...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069+Feb 26 2004, 10:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cdznutz42069 @ Feb 26 2004, 10:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--djtwigsta_@Feb 26 2004, 10:09 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK I SAW THAT IN A AUTO TRADER FOR SOME CRAZY CASH. :uh:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: LMAO WE ALL KNOW ABOUT THOSE.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80deville+Feb 21 2004, 12:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (80deville @ Feb 21 2004, 12:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damb u actually plan on fitting 12 batts 4pumps and 4 subs  [/b][/quote]
... i gott it all planned out ima run 6 batts under the rear deck..3 in each of the 2 back qurters..4 12's in between the 2---3 bay racksand the 4 pumps will be right below the 6-bat, bay..id say its gonna be tight fit but.... fuk it i gotta do what i gotta do!! right? :thumbsup:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

ttt for the lacs


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

mine


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kaptonkrewl2003+Feb 26 2004, 11:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kaptonkrewl2003 @ Feb 26 2004, 11:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... i gott it all planned out ima run 6 batts under the rear deck..3 in each of the 2 back qurters..4 12's in between the 2---3 bay racksand the 4 pumps will be right below the 6-bat, bay..id say its gonna be tight fit but.... fuk it i gotta do what i gotta do!! right? :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
yup 4sho :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NWRIDER_@Feb 2 2004, 12:55 AM
> *MY 90 :biggrin:*


 makes me wanna keep my 4door


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

yeyah


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 9 2004, 02:13 PM
> *yeyah*


 :uh: damn i need to move to florida :cheesy:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 9 2004, 12:13 PM
> *yeyah*


 DEYUM NICE ASS


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 9 2004, 02:13 PM
> *yeyah*


 :uh: damn i need to move to florida :cheesy:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

well, its caddy fest.... and its mine..... in the works....


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Mar 9 2004, 12:13 PM
> *yeyah
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

Florida is nice isn't it...


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

just waiting for some things


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

My Lacs


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

my 93


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 10 2004, 08:30 PM
> *my 93*


 beautiful!!!!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin77caddy (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real+Mar 10 2004, 02:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Keepit-real @ Mar 10 2004, 02:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--bagdcutlass85_@Mar 9 2004, 12:13 PM
> *yeyah
> 
> 
> ...


  [/b][/quote]
here a real caddy that sits frame and his 3 with the best of them


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapin77caddy+Mar 10 2004, 10:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (scrapin77caddy @ Mar 10 2004, 10:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here a real caddy that sits frame and his 3 with the best of them[/b][/quote]
it would really be better with some extended a-arms 



Last edited by Big Doe at Mar 10 2004, 10:37 PM


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: mine at the moment :biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scrapin77caddy+Mar 10 2004, 10:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (scrapin77caddy @ Mar 10 2004, 10:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here a real caddy that sits frame and his 3 with the best of them[/b][/quote]
just wondering, but are you saying my caddy is not a real caddy???


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 10 2004, 09:30 PM
> *my 93*












:thumbsup: 



Last edited by 214-CADDY at Mar 11 2004, 10:46 AM


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder_@Mar 12 2004, 02:01 PM
> *:cheesy:*


 THIS FRONT END OF THIS CADILLAC LOOKS LIKE( MOST WANTED ) AN INDIVIDUALS C.C. MEMBER OUT OF N. HOLLYWOOD. I BELEIVE ITS A 4DR . ONE OF HYRO'S HOMEBOYS. OR BROTHER NOT SURE.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

This is my 89 fleetwood "Yasani" she was clean all white cadillac leather and white exterior. She was stolen at a funeral by some hating fools. 



Last edited by HE_HATE_ME at Mar 14 2004, 11:03 AM


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

old but good


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

more of my lac


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

the 60


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

60


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

my 83 soon to be juiced and then work on a 90 front end. :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

pmpdvl's daily


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

for the homie :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Last edited by djtwigsta at Mar 15 2004, 12:07 PM


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 15 2004, 02:28 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 PIMP SHIT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

what gas tank will fit on the lac so i can chrome it


----------



## daddyofcadis (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Mar 16 2004, 11:52 AM
> *what gas tank will fit on the lac so i can chrome it*


 NONE! STOP ASKIN! :biggrin:


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daddyofcadis+Mar 16 2004, 02:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (daddyofcadis @ Mar 16 2004, 02:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Mar 16 2004, 11:52 AM
> *what gas tank will fit on the lac so i can chrome it*


NONE! STOP ASKIN! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 .... :biggrin: .... :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

well thanks alot boys :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Mar 16 2004, 01:52 PM
> *what gas tank will fit on the lac so i can chrome it*


 80's caddy should fit pretty easy, change the straps


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

The '84 :cheesy: A work in progress


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

Last edited by BIG ED at Apr 25 2004, 09:59 PM


----------



## individualstx (Jan 28, 2004)

bump


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

INDIVIDUALS 4 LIFE


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Not sure if its a caddy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone got any pics of 1972 coupes?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Heres my new project :biggrin: 












Last edited by B_A_RIDER at Mar 28 2004, 08:38 PM


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Mar 16 2004, 11:52 AM
> *what gas tank will fit on the lac so i can chrome it*


 use the tanks off of 80's lacs!! Would be cheap to find an 80's tank at a junk yard


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

LET'S NOT FORGET THIS ONE OUR=STYLE SOL CAL C.C


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Mar 28 2004, 10:48 PM
> *LET'S NOT FORGET THIS ONE OUR=STYLE SOL CAL C.C*


 OUR=STYLE SOL CAL C.C.


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

true 90 and its 4 sale now,check classified!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## uceorlando (Mar 12, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## uceorlando (Mar 12, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## uceorlando (Mar 12, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin: 




















Last edited by 84caddy at Mar 30 2004, 07:35 PM


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

ANYMORE CADILLAC'S ??


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Last edited by djtwigsta at Mar 31 2004, 12:44 PM


----------



## RollinSlow84 (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 31 2004, 10:43 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 anymore pics of the white 90d coupe?


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 15 2004, 08:07 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. - L.A.


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 12 2004, 09:33 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dam bomb stlye needs red pinstriping to be complete.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

And big whites....


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinSlow84+Apr 1 2004, 01:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RollinSlow84 @ Apr 1 2004, 01:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--djtwigsta_@Mar 31 2004, 10:43 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of the white 90d coupe?[/b][/quote]
caddy


----------



## 1DarkSoul (Mar 17, 2004)

Old School.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 15 2004, 09:07 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  GOT DAMN this ride is sick...........


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

here is a shot of mine doin da damn thang :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

MY LAC...coming out who knows when....lol


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 12 2004, 10:06 AM
> *And big whites....*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 12 2004, 10:33 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:0 MINE ALL MINE


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

bizzump,, :biggrin:


----------



## RollinSlow84 (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

bump


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

some caddys


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

The Untouchables CC of Dallas Texas 79 Caddy Coupe




























What yall think???


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Apr 28 2004, 08:51 PM
> *The Untouchables CC of Dallas Texas 79 Caddy Coupe
> 
> 
> ...


 I THINK IT NEEDS SOME 13'S


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

1........


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

2........


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

pimpoligy- please post more pics of your car!!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

24s, gucci gutts, custom vert top


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@May 3 2004, 11:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :dunno: :uh:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

miami style


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@May 3 2004, 11:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY IT'S NOT MIAMI STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IT'S NOT STYLE AT ALL.IF YOU WANTED TO RIUN A CADDY
AT LEAST YOU COULD'VE BOUGHT A JUNK ONE
INSTED OF MAKING A JUNK ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

i like it....looks nice as fuk


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

damn.....imagine it with 13s.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Boy Wonder (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 3 2004, 06:32 PM
> *
> WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY IT'S NOT MIAMI STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IT'S NOT STYLE AT ALL.IF YOU WANTED TO RIUN A CADDY
> ...


 hater


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Finally found this topic


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

mine :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dsgb_@Jun 27 2004, 08:41 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i like! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Low+Jun 27 2004, 10:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (D-Low @ Jun 27 2004, 10:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dsgb_@Jun 27 2004, 08:41 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
damn dats nice as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

I bought it from "grampa" from UCE CC. Lima,Oh. prezident, here is his current cadi called"So Fresh So Clean"


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dsgb_@Jun 27 2004, 05:28 PM
> *I bought it from "grampa" from UCE CC. Lima,Oh. prezident, here is his current cadi called"So Fresh So Clean"
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the classic Caddys, not too many of them hooked up...
That's a 67 with front wheel drive right?
What size rims in the back? I know 13X7"s wont fit without shortening the rearend, did you do anything to the rearend? Lemme know cuz im curious!!! Anyway much props on it!


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64+Jan 13 2004, 05:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (badass 64 @ Jan 13 2004, 05:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Keepit-real_@Dec 24 2003, 12:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


( :0 pinion angle!!! :0 )[/b][/quote]
Pinion angle wtf homie i don't own no shop like you. I did this shit in my garage. Not bad for our first car. Have not had any problems yet and i had it juiced for 3 years. Just remember where hydros started in the good ol' U.S.A. :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced Millenia (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dsgb_@Jun 27 2004, 08:41 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 clean as hell


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64+Jun 27 2004, 09:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (badass 64 @ Jun 27 2004, 09:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dsgb_@Jun 27 2004, 05:28 PM
> *I bought it from "grampa" from UCE CC. Lima,Oh. prezident, here is his current  cadi called"So Fresh So Clean"
> 
> 
> ...


I love the classic Caddys, not too many of them hooked up...
That's a 67 with front wheel drive right?
What size rims in the back? I know 13X7"s wont fit without shortening the rearend, did you do anything to the rearend? Lemme know cuz im curious!!! Anyway much props on it! [/b][/quote]
it is rear wheel drive and he did not shorten the rear end he if i am right just trimmed down the fender skirts.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0 mine


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah but what it do? :biggrin:


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

mine


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack+Jun 28 2004, 01:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fleetwood mack @ Jun 28 2004, 01:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pinion angle wtf homie i don't own no shop like you. I did this shit in my garage. Not bad for our first car. Have not had any problems yet and i had it juiced for 3 years. Just remember where hydros started in the good ol' U.S.A. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Anyway the car's looking good.

-It's not where you from it's where you at... :cheesy:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 5 2004, 02:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jul 28 2004, 10:24 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2087065[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: What up dogg? Ready for the Civic show? What's the progress of the lac? Your shit is cleeeannn man...  




Mine..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

heres mine








not sure whos but I liked it








Lowered II Perfection CC owner Lil Ray


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

my caddy last winter


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: i miss my lac


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

i miss working on my lac


----------



## cubnlynx (Sep 12, 2003)

yo nobody rides in the 50's devilles ????



post some pics


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

78 COUPE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2003, 12:32 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]1186247[/snapback]​*


think you can sell me one


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

> ( :0 pinion angle!!! :0 )


Pinion angle wtf homie i don't own no shop like you. I did this shit in my garage. Not bad for our first car. Have not had any problems yet and i had it juiced for 3 years. Just remember where hydros started in the good ol' U.S.A. :biggrin:[/quote]
Anyway the car's looking good.

-It's not where you from it's where you at... :cheesy:
[snapback]1982649[/snapback]​[/quote]

still got the car it is sitting in the paint booth right now


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey Big UCE I feel left out  .... :biggrin: Guess I'll post it myself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

phoenix riderz c. c. hopper :biggrin: lowrider nationals 2002


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 4 2004, 05:22 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2106082[/snapback]​*


that cadi is tight as fuck UCE!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Aug 4 2004, 04:45 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2106133[/snapback]​*



What up Jon. How you been UCE :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Aug 5 2004, 11:46 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2108481[/snapback]​*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Aug 5 2004, 11:37 AM
> *
> [snapback]2108458[/snapback]​*


whats up fool you dont have a pic of my car


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Aug 5 2004, 11:46 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2108481[/snapback]​*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

http://www.majestix.cc/forsale.htm
CONTACT: [email protected] 
1994 FLEETWOOD


----------



## Black_Magic (Aug 3, 2004)

:guns: 

My Last Project 89' Sedan Deville


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 5 2004, 06:14 PM
> *whats up fool you dont have a pic of my car
> [snapback]2109828[/snapback]​*


what's up Smiley? no fool i don't have a picture of your, not yet


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 5 2004, 01:26 PM
> *
> [snapback]2108941[/snapback]​*


What's up twinn? how come you didn't go to the bakersfield show???


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

my caddy..69 coupe deville


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Regalized (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black_Magic_@Aug 5 2004, 10:42 PM
> *:guns:
> 
> My Last Project 89' Sedan Deville
> [snapback]2110350[/snapback]​*


nice ride


----------



## CirKle-K (Jul 9, 2004)

Here's my '85 Fleetwood Brougham project.


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

sky blue 92 spokesmen brougham pic comin soon


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

my new lac


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: and my 78


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

diggie doc


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

anotha spokesmen


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

whos blue one at the gas station :0 
anymore pics of it


----------



## Monsta (Aug 9, 2004)

Monsta's first impression da 92 lac


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

monsta where u from?


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Monsta_@Aug 8 2004, 09:26 PM
> *Monsta's first impression da 92 lac
> [snapback]2117650[/snapback]​*


daymn


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Monsta_@Aug 8 2004, 07:26 PM
> *Monsta's first impression da 92 lac
> [snapback]2117650[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:0


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

damn that white has some big ol tires what size are they?


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Monsta_@Aug 8 2004, 07:26 PM
> *Monsta's first impression da 92 lac
> [snapback]2117650[/snapback]​*













now that is fuckin clean


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: thay just look big


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Aug 9 2004, 01:51 AM
> *:biggrin: thay just look big
> [snapback]2118250[/snapback]​*


oh damn i didn't know u had spinners it kinda looked like u got standard knockoffs


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Aug 9 2004, 01:57 AM
> *oh damn i didn't know u had spinners it kinda looked like u got standard knockoffs
> [snapback]2118252[/snapback]​*


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

i'm still not a big fan of the wire spinners!! The bigger ones say 18's don't even spin str8! from the side they look all nasty and horrible! Those don't look as bad but they look to small and u miss out on the whole deep dish


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Aug 9 2004, 02:07 AM
> *i'm still not a big fan of the wire spinners!! The bigger ones say 18's don't even spin str8! from the side they look all nasty and horrible! Those don't look as bad but they look to small and u miss out on the whole deep dish
> [snapback]2118258[/snapback]​*


i can take the spinner out and thay look like deep dish


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

Monsta's 92 b4 trunk


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Monsta_@Aug 8 2004, 07:26 PM
> *Monsta's first impression da 92 lac
> [snapback]2117650[/snapback]​*


Nice, what color is that?


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

light blue poly


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Aug 8 2004, 08:10 AM
> *diggie doc
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!

anymore pictures of it please :cheesy:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Aug 9 2004, 07:54 PM
> *light blue poly
> [snapback]2120760[/snapback]​*


I figured that. Just asking what the exact color is


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 30-06_@Dec 9 2003, 02:29 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS HOUSTON TX CHAPTER


----------



## got it low 89 (Apr 5, 2004)

[attachmentid=30730]here


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Sep 13 2003, 11:43 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cadillac


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

diggie doc


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

here


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

here


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

diamond n da back


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

here


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

we call her blueberry


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 9 2004, 11:54 PM
> *I figured that. Just asking what the exact color is
> [snapback]2121044[/snapback]​*


thats it,a 92 light blue poly,its in the chip book :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

diggie docs un 90d bluberry coupe


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Aug 11 2004, 05:20 AM
> *thats it,a 92 light blue poly,its in the chip book :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2124338[/snapback]​*


Coo, thanks

I cant wait to fully 90 mine :uh:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

LA PINKY,notice da pink house


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

CURRENT PIC OF MY 78 COUPE


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Aug 12 2004, 05:26 PM
> *LA PINKY,notice da pink house
> [snapback]2129190[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: can't wait for mine to get out the booth---


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

la pinky


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

L.A. Pinky


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35911]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35912]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35913]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35914]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35915]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35916]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=35917]


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Any bigger pics of this one? :dunno:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

MINE :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

photoshop i did


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

my old 92 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

gucci lac :0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

i like dis one alot


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn Bro. she is clean, I love the stripes, I had stripes on my towncar when i had it and i think it was what made the car..


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=36104]


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: thanks thats mine 


> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 28 2004, 03:19 PM
> *i like dis one alot
> [snapback]2175826[/snapback]​*


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

my new 82 coupe deville


nothing special yet


----------



## EASTSIDELAC (Aug 31, 2004)

HERE' MY LACS


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

HEREZ MINE....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

THIS IS MY 81 COUPE DEZZLE STR8 OUT OF BOSTON MA
LA FAMILIA CAR CLUB


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

STR8 OUT OF BOSTON, MA LA FAMILIA CAR CLUB


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=37339]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=37340]


----------



## wadafactor (Mar 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=37342]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh: :cheesy: I SEEN THOSE BEFORE


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

J- the pic I promised you Lowcos doing it again!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 3 2004, 01:05 AM
> *:uh:  :cheesy: I SEEN THOSE BEFORE
> [snapback]2190170[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by princemartinez_@Sep 3 2004, 09:07 PM
> *J- the pic I promised you Lowcos doing it again!
> 
> 
> ...


I like that pic


----------



## 80deville (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 28 2004, 01:58 PM
> *
> [snapback]2175779[/snapback]​*


man i wish i had a camera to post some pics of my new coupe im in love with it but for that old 4 door in the picture r.i.p. stripped it took the 368 and now it on its way to the junk yard 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

Classic Angels c c Miami, Fl


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_Punisher_@Sep 5 2004, 06:49 AM
> *Classic Angels c c Miami, Fl
> [snapback]2194915[/snapback]​*


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 28 2004, 06:54 PM
> *[attachmentid=36104]
> [snapback]2176243[/snapback]​*


DAMN I LOVE ERNIE'S BIG BODY SHIT SWINGS


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wadafactor_@Aug 27 2004, 05:06 PM
> *[attachmentid=35911]
> [snapback]2173722[/snapback]​*


ANY MORE OF THIS ONE??


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

there isn't nothing better than 147 pages of sweet lowriding caddies :biggrin:  :biggrin:   :cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 4 2004, 03:52 PM
> *I like that pic
> [snapback]2193751[/snapback]​*



I concur.... :0


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

caddy on the left belongs to PAPER CHASER, ROLLERZ ONLY CC L.A.

i believe this is out on Broadway


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

SICK SICK SICK, love seeing lows on the streets!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Dec 28 2003, 11:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 15 2004, 08:54 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE GIRL ARE HOW OLD ELEVENTEEN AND TWELVETEEN :uh: ?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

IN the south they add ages i thought.... :0 

Guy had it up for sale... guess they come with it...


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: my 78 coupe


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

and my 88


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:0 keep on spinning :biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: my babbies


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

Damn, Your just "The Cadi KING"....................!! :0 :0


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: and a shot of my c.c.
5-zero-3 c.c. of salem oregon


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: there is 2 more behind them you cant see in the pics :biggrin: a 77 seville and a 79 coupe parts lac


> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Sep 17 2004, 10:25 PM
> *Damn, Your just "The Cadi KING"....................!! :0  :0
> [snapback]2226572[/snapback]​*


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

is the regal a factory vert? if so, how much you want for it? :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Sep 18 2004, 08:32 PM
> *is the regal a factory vert? if so, how much you want for it? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2227420[/snapback]​*


No such thing as a factory vert homie


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Sep 18 2004, 12:32 PM
> *is the regal a factory vert? if so, how much you want for it? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2227420[/snapback]​*


no its chopped and its a customers ride  
i have done a few :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Some new pics.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

TV in the wheel.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

Any video clips??


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

My Webpage


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

http://img2.exs.cx/img2/8261/pimpshitjpg7.jpg[/img]]My Webpage :uh:


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Domelek_@Oct 10 2004, 02:28 AM
> *Any video clips??
> [snapback]2281763[/snapback]​*



 http://www.truelowriders.com/50PlayazDeep/.../Caddy_hops.mpg


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

:0


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by different_@Oct 10 2004, 08:30 AM
> * http://www.truelowriders.com/50PlayazDeep/.../Caddy_hops.mpg
> [snapback]2281917[/snapback]​*



file not found ;-(


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUKE_@Oct 10 2004, 07:05 AM
> *http://img2.exs.cx/img2/8261/pimpshitjpg7.jpg[/img]]My Webpage :uh:
> [snapback]2281904[/snapback]​*



any more of this one?


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

oh how i love cadillacs...

definetly my number one lowrider!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## juiceman (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by different_@Oct 10 2004, 10:32 AM
> *
> [snapback]2281921[/snapback]
> 
> ...


Clydes old caddy


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

:0


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Oct 13 2004, 08:47 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2294372[/snapback]​*


Lookin good :thumbsup:










The 4th Caddy back looks like it's sittin about right :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

mine


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: MY HOMIES!!!FREDDY LAK!!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

my project , gettin there slooowly


----------



## low_master (Sep 20, 2003)

once again\84


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

[attachmentid=51639]
[attachmentid=51641]
[attachmentid=51636]
[attachmentid=51637]mine!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

mine!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Oct 19 2004, 08:11 PM
> *my  project , gettin there  slooowly
> [snapback]2313245[/snapback]​*


it's not often you see one shaved, looks good!


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

this car's been around the block but it was originally brad morrison's when he was in drastic a/c


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.drasticautoclub.com/Archives/Br...Brad%27s80.html
how it looked when brad owned it


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Oct 21 2004, 11:00 PM
> *
> [snapback]2318653[/snapback]​*


/\/\ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE/\/\  CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sorry 4 my big ass pic i didnt realize it was taht big.

whats up with teh canvas on the trunk lid, what happened to the continental kit?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shavedmax_@Oct 21 2004, 02:29 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen Canvas on a trunk before.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

tweaked this pic of my car


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 22 2004, 02:36 AM
> *Never seen Canvas on a trunk before.
> [snapback]2318844[/snapback]​*


when brad owned it it had the rear fillers ragged out and the front fillers ragges out too. he's a big fan of it


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 22 2004, 12:56 AM
> */\/\ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE/\/\  CLEAN  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2318740[/snapback]​*


  NO I DONT HOMES BUT IF I SEE IT AGAIN ILL TAKE MORE PIKZ OF IT


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Here is my caddy thought I would add it to this post.... Lookin for new paint this winter... hopefully it will be esclade Diamond White by spring


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

anybody have pics of bow down?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 22 2004, 08:10 AM
> * tweaked this pic of my car
> [snapback]2318913[/snapback]​*


I did that shit once to a pic of my escalade, I think they look good that way!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

page 150, i think i'e waited long enough


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

best topic ever


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 29 2004, 06:42 PM
> *I did that shit once to a pic of my escalade, I think they look good that way!
> [snapback]2342283[/snapback]​*


yeah, it gets a real funky/dynamic look when you do that.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Oct 30 2004, 02:31 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2342727[/snapback]​*



that is bad ass! :0


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GETT DOWN THREE (Jul 13, 2003)

MY 93


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Aug 20 2003, 08:23 AM
> *14X7'S ON THE BACK, HAD TO GRIND THE LATCH
> [snapback]988945[/snapback]​*













Are you talking about the latch that holds the skirt in place?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

caddy bobs


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

heres mine


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

me and caddy bob


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=55975]
[attachmentid=55977]
[attachmentid=55978]


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Regalized (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Nov 1 2004, 11:56 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice shoot you can tell you stay in the rich part of the town JK


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regalized_@Nov 1 2004, 12:54 PM
> *nice shoot you can tell you stay in the rich part of the town JK
> [snapback]2348523[/snapback]​*


yeah right, thats not the rich part of town...its Louisiana/San Antonio. :biggrin:


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

mine ..its 4 sale










http://www.dlsignplanet.com/dl_sign_planet_050.htm


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Nov 1 2004, 11:56 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANYBODY GOT PICS OF PLAYER'S BALL?


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

*02 ESCALADE*
































*04 EXT*
























*"REAL"CROC/SUEDE INTERIOR*


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

dooooooooooooooope


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship: uffin: :0


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 1 2004, 05:38 AM
> *heres mine
> [snapback]2347363[/snapback]​*


clean lock up :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

thanks


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

another


----------



## Elizstoy (Oct 1, 2002)

My Cadillac :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=56688]
[attachmentid=56689]
[attachmentid=56690]
[attachmentid=56692]
[attachmentid=56693]
[attachmentid=56694]
[attachmentid=56695]


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

60


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Nov 3 2004, 01:01 AM
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  uffin:  :0
> [snapback]2354464[/snapback]​*


DAM THAT MOFO IS SWINGAN! :biggrin: SINGLE OR DOUBLE?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 2 2004, 04:38 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2353108[/snapback]​*


so when are you going to post pics of yours w/ the new rims??? :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Nov 3 2004, 12:40 PM
> *so when are you going to post pics of yours w/ the new rims???  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2355750[/snapback]​*


when its all done. :biggrin: interior,stereo and paint..its stripped rite now.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 3 2004, 04:00 PM
> *when its all done. :biggrin: interior,stereo and paint..its stripped rite now.
> [snapback]2356771[/snapback]​*


when are you going to paint my car??? :cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Oct 29 2004, 10:38 PM
> *anybody have pics of bow down?
> [snapback]2342275[/snapback]​*


anybody? :uh:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Nov 3 2004, 05:27 PM
> *when are you going to paint my car???  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2357041[/snapback]​*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 3 2004, 11:13 PM
> *:0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2358084[/snapback]​*


come on, when?? :cheesy:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Nov 3 2004, 11:14 PM
> *come on, when??  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2358088[/snapback]​*


well with everything i got goin rite now,the truck :0 :thumbsup: couple of other cars.and a few motorcycle tanks,fenders..along with my regular job.mite be around the ending of next summer  sorry....thats besides my own also..the truck is gonna be a killer.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

I can't even begin to compete with most of the caddys in here, but heres my 91 deville- yea i know it's a fwd, but still a caddy :biggrin: it's pretty much stock besides the audio, had 14" standards with wide whites in planning since i got it but wheels on hold now, gotta fix my girls driving mistakes :thumbsdown:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 4 2004, 10:44 AM
> *well with everything i got goin rite now,the truck :0  :thumbsup: couple of other cars.and a few motorcycle tanks,fenders..along with my regular job.mite be around the ending of next summer  sorry....thats besides my own also..the truck is gonna be a killer.... :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2359186[/snapback]​*


you better email me those pix when the truck is done! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

I THINKS ITS A SINGLE PUMP THAT M/F LOOKED LIKE IT WAS GOING TO TAKE OF :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 3 2004, 12:36 PM
> *DAM THAT MOFO IS SWINGAN! :biggrin: SINGLE OR DOUBLE?
> [snapback]2355731[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=58282]


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

JUST FOUND THIS PIC....SHOULDA KEPT THIS ONE....


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 10 2004, 01:09 AM
> * JUST FOUND THIS PIC....SHOULDA KEPT THIS ONE....
> 
> 
> ...




yes you should of  it could of looked like this :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

...


----------



## Black_Magic (Aug 3, 2004)

Thought I'd add this in here! My 89 Deville!


----------



## Black_Magic (Aug 3, 2004)

Sadly that one has passed on to the Big Cadillac Dealership in the Sky and the Lord probably cruises it daily! :angel: 

Know I'm working on this!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

What color is that, looks fuckin nice.


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

My Cadi  For Sale in Classifieds...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@Nov 1 2004, 05:20 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



?


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black_Magic_@Nov 30 2004, 02:15 AM
> *Thought I'd add this in here!  My 89 Deville!
> [snapback]2460179[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: glad to see another of that body style FWD cad up on here peeps hate on them too much. :biggrin: i woulda went with standards tho.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

LACS uffin:


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Here are some pictures of my Caddy. It is still a work in Progress.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1phatmexican (Aug 27, 2003)

this is my lac


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Sep 20 2004, 07:58 PM
> *TV in the wheel.
> [snapback]2233074[/snapback]​*


Nice touch.


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Aug 5 2004, 11:44 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like my old 81 Fleetwood.

[attachmentid=73676]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

INDIVIDUALS :biggrin: TEXAS


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

NICE RIDEZ! :thumbsup:


----------



## FtwKandyMan (Sep 23, 2004)

My Cadillac
[attachmentid=74978]


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Gotta keep the Caddy Fest going :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

This is a nice one!.








Here's mine...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hot new t-shirt for the caddy owners



oder here if you like...
http://www.artisttechnicians.com/Art%20Tec...parelFrame.html


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 31 2004, 11:11 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take one if you can do it in White


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 31 2004, 08:41 PM
> *I'll take one if you can do it in White
> [snapback]2560512[/snapback]​*


speak to drasticnyc (marvin)on here for the shirts...... or just go to the web site...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

1 of mine


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

another one


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

this cadillac is so fucking badass!!!!!!!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

Heres mine. :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=88469]

[attachmentid=88471]


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jan 8 2005, 01:32 PM
> *this cadillac is so fucking badass!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


are those 13??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Jan 8 2005, 12:39 PM
> *another one
> [snapback]2584265[/snapback]​*


Thats my boys old Lac.Looks good!


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

I think its clean but here it goes
I named it Part 2


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

[attachmentid=89022]
[attachmentid=89020]
[attachmentid=89018]


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 28 2004, 08:16 AM
> *Gotta keep the Caddy Fest going :biggrin:
> [snapback]2549132[/snapback]​*


caddy looks good


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jan 14 2005, 10:52 PM
> *caddy looks good
> [snapback]2606634[/snapback]​*


Thanks its kinda hard to work on it cuz I drive it everyday but its coming along slowley.

Does that Regal have a moonroof too ???


----------



## gothabillie (Jan 12, 2005)

my last coupe "DEVIL"


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

d-low, red x's homes


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

for cadillac ed


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

bump


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

my '83


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uceorlando_@Mar 29 2004, 07:00 PM
> *:0  :0
> [snapback]1795945[/snapback]​*


more of this car please


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Jan 21 2005, 05:17 PM
> *my '83
> [snapback]2629709[/snapback]​*


Wass up homie....u shouldve posted mine up for me too to represent RO!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHERE THE LACS AT


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Jan 21 2005, 05:31 PM
> *Wass up homie....u shouldve posted mine up for me too to represent RO!!!
> [snapback]2629944[/snapback]​*


wuzz up dee....i cant man i dont have any pics of the club from the show cuz my computer wont save the pics right.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

hello


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:biggrin: Here's mine


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

anyone got a picture of a vert eldorado? :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

All pics of the same car 1st one at cinco, 2nd one at denver, and the last one last week.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

here cipie some others :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

THIS ONE IS FOR SALE


----------



## GhetoVille (Feb 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=101897]Big Lees Caddy from ATL...


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Feb 4 2005, 02:37 AM
> *THIS ONE IS FOR SALE
> [snapback]2681850[/snapback]​*


i LOVE that lac, how much is it goin for


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 4 2005, 11:45 AM
> *i LOVE that lac, how much is it goin for
> [snapback]2683185[/snapback]​*


6k


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Feb 4 2005, 02:04 PM
> *6k
> [snapback]2683588[/snapback]​*


damn thats a steal, got more pics


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 4 2005, 01:07 PM
> *damn thats a steal, got more pics
> [snapback]2683599[/snapback]​*


Check classifieds


----------



## FRESH POWDER (Feb 3, 2005)

MA NEW PROJECT


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

......


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

bill jacks 65 rag (ragz 2 envy) nor cal c.c


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

mine's :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 9 2005, 11:44 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



why did you pollute this thread with this junk :uh: they 3rd lac you poseted is wut should be posted!!!!!!!! not 4x4 caddy's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 9 2005, 09:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


getto fabolus :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 9 2005, 09:44 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :angry:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

REAL EASTCOAST RYDER!!


----------



## SIR FLEETWOOD (Jan 12, 2005)

N.C. G-RIDEZ


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 9 2005, 01:01 PM
> *why did you pollute this thread with this junk :uh:  they 3rd lac you poseted is wut should be posted!!!!!!!! not  4x4 caddy's
> [snapback]2701310[/snapback]​*


ummm ....lets see, perhaps it generates conversation and hopefully pics of better rides :uh:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=104765]
Mine at Miami LRM 2005....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Feb 9 2005, 10:10 AM
> *REAL EASTCOAST RYDER!!
> [snapback]2701353[/snapback]​*


thanks .................thats more like it


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

my boy asked me to post this for him.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

his other cadillac


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

thiz white lac eldorado looks good on thiz rims


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

White caddy looks horrible on those rims..... log rollin all day...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 9 2005, 04:04 PM
> *White caddy looks horrible on those rims..... log rollin all day...
> [snapback]2702654[/snapback]​*


i've tried to make him put on 13s or 14s, but he wont listen


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Cant pass up another caddy fest


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Feb 9 2005, 04:12 PM
> *Cant pass up another caddy fest
> [snapback]2702711[/snapback]​*


i cant believe that caddy has changed so much in such a short time, its beautiful.

should see you & the family soon


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigDaddysCaddy (Mar 7, 2004)

Royal Image So. Cal.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

YES ITS HOT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 MY BROTHERS CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

my lac


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

other pic


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

mine 
gonna be put away soon for a new look.. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

FOR THE LOVE OF CADDYS :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Feb 17 2005, 10:18 AM
> *84' Coupe still 4 $ale, wit no juice ( SOLD ) But it got rack 4 three pumps at 45º angle, & rack for 8 batteries straight aligned along the rear of trunk like dis    _______________
> /                          \
> /                            \
> ...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 18 2005, 10:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hot pic!


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN THAT FLEETWOOD BLACK ONE IS HOT SHIT NICE ASS PIC SWANGIN THAT FUCKER...THAT EURO COUPE TRAVIESO HOT TOO HOMIE


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

any more pics of the black 94? fleetwood hoppin???


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 19 2005, 08:52 AM
> *any more pics of the black 94? fleetwood hoppin???
> [snapback]2747572[/snapback]​*


NO MORE PICS OF IT.IT'S A BAD AZZ CADDY RIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 19 2005, 08:52 AM
> *any more pics of the black 94? fleetwood hoppin???
> [snapback]2747572[/snapback]​*


it was in LRM 2nd to last issue i believe, like feb? or mar.? :dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 18 2005, 10:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tyte azz pic


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cassandra (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DPG_@Jul 19 2002, 06:31 AM
> *my old one
> [snapback]45679[/snapback]​*


dats just staight up sweet. they all are


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Feb 19 2005, 05:40 PM
> *:0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2749124[/snapback]​*


It's a caddy fest but damn :0 that towncar has a crazy ass rear lockup :0 :0


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:biggrin: ragz 2 envy


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=113410]


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=113411][attachmentid=113412]


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

My Daily,Thanks to Brent and Moe!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

My Blue one is almost done!


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

This is on ebay


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

ALSO FOR SALE ON EBAY


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

.....


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

nice pic^^^


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

bams 66 el dog


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

guys 67 rag


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 9 2005, 12:23 PM
> *ummm ....lets see, perhaps it generates conversation and hopefully pics of better rides  :uh:
> [snapback]2701425[/snapback]​*


Ok, you want conversation, heres my .02 ..... The worst thing about a few of those cars isn't the fact that they are on big rims, its that the big rim they chose are UGLY.


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

My daily driver


----------



## BIGGER BLUE1 (Aug 17, 2004)

YOU


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

my 69 lac on 20's "JUICED UP"


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

1 more. locked up


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Feb 23 2005, 11:36 AM
> *This is on ebay
> [snapback]2766187[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Feb 19 2005, 03:55 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2747253[/snapback]​*


niiiiiiiiiiiice ride..


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo's "Sugardaddy"


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Mar 22 2005, 10:44 PM
> *Estilo's "Sugardaddy"
> [snapback]2892113[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Mar 10 2005, 10:17 PM
> *
> [snapback]2836195[/snapback]​*


could someone tell me what color blue this is? is it that majik blue pearl or electric blue?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Mar 23 2005, 02:44 AM
> *Estilo's "Sugardaddy"
> [snapback]2892113[/snapback]​*


that's nice as fuck damn


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Mar 22 2005, 10:44 PM
> *Estilo's "Sugardaddy"
> [snapback]2892113[/snapback]​*


ANY CLOSE UP PICS


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

All pictures are not all in but here is some other views.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Mar 22 2005, 11:44 PM
> *Estilo's "Sugardaddy"
> [snapback]2892113[/snapback]​*


thats nice


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Mar 23 2005, 07:02 AM
> *All pictures are not all in but here is some other views.
> [snapback]2893208[/snapback]​*


DAMN THING THING LOOKS WET :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

NO MORE?


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

caddy with 2 pumps 8 batteries on 22's-i found this pic on lowridermagazines website showroom


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazycaddy85_@Mar 28 2005, 01:06 PM
> *caddy with 2 pumps 8 batteries on 22's-i found this pic on lowridermagazines website showroom
> [snapback]2918578[/snapback]​*


YEA THAT GUY SHOULD BE SHOT


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Mar 28 2005, 02:12 PM
> *YEA THAT GUY SHOULD BE SHOT
> [snapback]2918610[/snapback]​*


i like it. i wanna see what it looks like fully dumped with 22s on it.


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

"Sugardaddy"


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice Lac! TTT


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PIMP_@Nov 30 2004, 08:30 AM
> *?
> [snapback]2460928[/snapback]​*


sweet


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## uceimpalass (Oct 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Feb 4 2005, 11:02 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2683228[/snapback]​*


[attachmentid=135344]
You ever fix that bumper kit yet? That's a sweet car. You beat me out of it by one day.


----------



## uceimpalass (Oct 18, 2004)

My bigbody under complete overhaul. hopefully be out by portland. 
[attachmentid=135346]


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

heres mine


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Mar 29 2005, 10:08 PM
> *heres mine
> [snapback]2926347[/snapback]​*


Looks good.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 29 2005, 08:25 PM
> *Looks good.
> [snapback]2926433[/snapback]​*


thanks homie...


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

look who went to the candy store.looks good can't want to see in person.


----------



## roadrunner (Mar 10, 2003)

Uce4Life


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

spoked out


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 31 2005, 05:43 PM
> *spoked out
> [snapback]2935230[/snapback]​*


here


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 31 2005, 04:44 PM
> *here
> [snapback]2935238[/snapback]​*


Damn Homie,I like that!


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

heres mine, ttt


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

here


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

look,missin rear filler :biggrin: its comin


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 30 2005, 02:56 PM
> *look who went to the candy store.looks good can't want to see in person.
> [snapback]2930456[/snapback]​*


i'll post your pics up today...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Mar 31 2005, 03:44 PM
> *here
> [snapback]2935238[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

lookin for 90's moulding and and front clip to put on an 81 coupe deville...please any body??


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 10 2005, 01:45 PM
> *lookin for 90's moulding and and front clip to put on an 81 coupe deville...please any body??
> [snapback]2979254[/snapback]​*


new project? :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Apr 10 2005, 02:03 PM
> *new project?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2979281[/snapback]​*


yup,yup..say did u ever get a classic grille for your sedan deville?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 10 2005, 02:15 PM
> *yup,yup..say did u ever get a classic grille for your sedan deville?
> [snapback]2979303[/snapback]​*


nah something better came up...you'll see soon, new project too :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

heres mine!! keep those lacs coming!! :biggrin:


----------



## 67SupRFlyCoupe (Jun 19, 2004)

The mothership (grey one) is mine and the Flagship (the red one) is my buddies :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## got it low 89 (Apr 5, 2004)

NEW MOVEMENT


----------



## got it low 89 (Apr 5, 2004)

AND


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BOULEVARD ACES C.C. MIAMI CHAPTER


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BOULEVARD ACES MIAMI CHAPTER


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BOULEVARD ACES DALLAS CHAPTER


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BOULEVARD ACES MIAMI CHAPTER


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BOULEVARD ACES MIAMI CHAPTER


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

:0 mine


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Chris. First Impressions CC. Lynn Ma. The conti' kit rim spins!!!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

My daily:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Just bought on ebay.com:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

mine 1969 cadillac coupe deville. 20's and 2 pumps.

















quick shots of my underbody kit.


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

well heres some old pics of mine...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE 78_@Apr 17 2005, 05:17 PM
> *MINE! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3012799[/snapback]​*




DAMN U DOIN BIG THANGZ NOW LOL LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

here is my 79 cadillac


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0 tight


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Apr 21 2005, 05:26 PM
> *DAMN U DOIN BIG THANGZ NOW LOL LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:
> [snapback]3032157[/snapback]​*


thanx jit, im just tryin to catch up to you!!! :biggrin: im picking up my e&g grill today so you better watch out :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Apr 23 2005, 05:55 PM
> *:0 tight
> [snapback]3041922[/snapback]​*


 damn chris, thats the tightest license plate ive ever seen


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

lol


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

....


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi_@Jul 18 2002, 09:11 PM
> *MY 77 CADI COUPE DEVILLE
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that shits tight, man you got a really nice 'lac I like to see them mostly stock like that. Ever seen the movie Goodfellas? They got your kind of car in it.


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

NOT MINE BUT MY BOYS IN BLVD ACES IN MIAMI,FLA. 305


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

BLVD ACES MIAMI


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:0 BLVD ACES MIAMI


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THERE U GO GUYS ENJOY AND BY THE WAY THEY RIDE OUT EVER WEEKEND TO CRUISE NO TRAILER QUEENS


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

here from our orange one, i know, i told him not to paint the dam pulleys, dam prospect!lol but otherwise he's doin good :biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=158284]


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

gotta keep it goin...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Apr 23 2005, 08:31 PM
> *here from our orange one, i know, i told him not to paint the dam pulleys, dam prospect!lol but otherwise he's doin good :biggrin:
> [snapback]3043067[/snapback]​*


.

sweet, i'm just about done doing up my engine bay, post pics when hes done..


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Apr 28 2005, 04:42 PM
> *[attachmentid=158284]
> [snapback]3068332[/snapback]​*



i love this car, this car Armenian 4 life, and Los Angeles Nightmare keep me inspired to get to that level here's mine last summer....


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

bill jacks 65


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sly slick & wicked (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

nothing like a cadillac that can get ups


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sly slick & wicked_@Apr 29 2005, 12:42 AM
> *
> [snapback]3070358[/snapback]​*


VINO,WHATS CRACKIN MY *****?!


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

the daily


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 30 2005, 01:21 AM
> *the daily
> [snapback]3075793[/snapback]​*


thats nice but you really should loose those mud flaps :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Now it's time for me to add to Caddy Fest!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@May 4 2005, 01:34 AM
> *thats nice but you really should loose those mud flaps :biggrin:
> [snapback]3091365[/snapback]​*


mudflaps are already gone


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

messing around wit the jack stand while taking off the rims.... :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Here's what I tried to post.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

My old Caddy!!

http://www.apple.com/trailers/newline/the_man/theMan480.html


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## Lil Comp (Jan 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Lil Comp (Jan 11, 2004)

BIGGER PICS I HOPE


----------



## Lil Comp (Jan 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=168694]
[attachmentid=168695]


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

for the caddy fans:









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...7974545811&rd=1


----------



## Coupe DUBville (May 11, 2005)

Here is mine, Its under going changes as we speak.


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@May 13 2005, 03:07 PM
> *[attachmentid=168694]
> [attachmentid=168695]
> [snapback]3134059[/snapback]​*


Got any more pics of the brougham on blades I picked one up and was going to throw some on there just trying to get an idea what they look like from the side.


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 1993 and it's for sale


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@May 13 2005, 09:57 PM
> *Got any more pics of the brougham on blades I picked one up and was going to throw some on there just trying to get an idea what they look like from the side.
> [snapback]3137159[/snapback]​*


not right now. i'll get sum as soon as i put them back on. i was on the freeway on friday and hit something and broke both driver side rims


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

one of my newest toyz soon to be juice


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

my other lac now worthy of being posted in this topic


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

trying my new camera


----------



## Lil Comp (Jan 11, 2004)

Shane's new shoes


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

my 84 pic, thanks to la wayne @ hydroguru.com


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*SOLITOS CAR CLUB CADDY AT THE INDIANA SHOW*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

im down with whips with tint .. Stra8 up ! most hate on it but it make the shit gangsta in my books ..


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

mines


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

ride on  

[attachmentid=177111]


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 27 2005, 08:10 AM
> *mines
> 
> 
> ...


That is hot! Just get some chips for the knock-offs and you're set.

What shades of blue is that on your Cadillac?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 27 2005, 08:47 AM
> *That is hot! Just get some chips for the knock-offs and you're set.
> 
> What shades of blue is that on your Cadillac?
> [snapback]3189571[/snapback]​*


already have the chips,Thanks to Coast One and Mr.Impala!Its a Indigo blue,and the top and rims are like a Dodger Blue!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 27 2005, 09:55 AM
> *already have the chips,Thanks to Mr.Impala!Its a Indigo blue,and the top and rims are like a Dodger Blue!
> 
> 
> ...


That's possibly the exact shade of blue I want to paint my '64. Except for the "Dodger Blue". I was thinking more of a "North Carolina Blue" for the interior and the barrels of my wheels.

Are you 100% sure those are the names of those blues?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Im sure about the INDIGO Blue for sur.I even have the paint code(PM me if interested)as for the "Dodger Blue"Im not sure.
The rim shop fucked up the color on the rims(which ended up being a good thing!)and my Boy (81 HUSTLE)made the maching paint!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 27 2005, 07:26 AM
> *That's possibly the exact shade of blue I want to paint my '64. Except for the "Dodger Blue". I was thinking more of a "North Carolina Blue" for the interior and the barrels of my wheels.
> 
> Are you 100% sure those are the names of those blues?
> [snapback]3189739[/snapback]​*


LOOKS MORE LIKE COWBOY BLUE :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@May 27 2005, 01:10 PM
> *LOOKS MORE LIKE COWBOY BLUE :biggrin:
> [snapback]3190820[/snapback]​*


FUCKER!
Actually the bLUE is darker..My brother already tried that!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 27 2005, 12:38 PM
> *FUCKER!
> Actually the bLUE is darker..My brother already tried that!
> [snapback]3191208[/snapback]​*


HA HA HERES ONE FOR YA


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Real gangsta :uh:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:biggrin: heres mine


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 27 2005, 10:27 AM
> *Im sure about the INDIGO Blue for sur.I even have the paint code(PM me if interested)as for the "Dodger Blue"Im not sure.
> The rim shop fucked up the color on the rims(which ended up being a good thing!)and my Boy (81 HUSTLE)made the maching paint!
> [snapback]3190055[/snapback]​*



pm sent about the indigo paint, ttt for cadillacs everywhere


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 17 2005, 04:55 PM
> *Just bought on ebay.com:
> 
> 
> ...


I bought some new wheels, grilll and gold plated emblems for the Caddy.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

new pic


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UCE FAMILYS :biggrin: LACS


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 2 2005, 08:01 AM
> *UCE FAMILYS :biggrin:  LACS
> [snapback]3213483[/snapback]​*


I THOUGHT KITA WAS GOING TO GIVE US A SNEAK PREVIEW OF HIS LAC


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

ey nene that light brown caddy is your's from that other page where your hopping that caddy???


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

my big body


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pearldrop_@Jul 19 2002, 01:16 PM
> *Here's Mine
> 
> 
> ...


what yr is this


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 65SWANGN (Jan 24, 2004)

cruzin on sunday afternoon


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 2 2005, 08:01 AM
> *UCE FAMILYS :biggrin:  LACS
> [snapback]3213483[/snapback]​*


Man I feel left out since my car isn't done yet. :tears:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

a little project i'm working on to hold me over until my Impala is done. Gotta sacrafice the 4 door....


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Jun 2 2005, 09:34 PM
> *ey nene that light brown caddy is your's from that other page where your hopping that caddy???
> [snapback]3216921[/snapback]​*


yes it is.tha was my first show in AZ.it wasnt finish all the way.


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 3 2005, 12:08 PM
> *Man I feel left out since my car isn't done yet.  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A BLACKCHERRY OR DEEPBLACK? U GOT THA HOGS BODY STRAIGHT AS AN ARROW.


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Feb 9 2005, 02:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DEVILLE THAT ELDAWG IS HOTTT!!! WAT KIND OF RIMS R THOSE?? AN DO THEY STICK OUT? I HAVE A ELDAWG AN I WANT 2 SMACK SOME RIMS ON HER. ANY HELP WILL B APP.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

GOT THE NEW GRILLE ON TODAY!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE 78_@Jun 4 2005, 01:49 PM
> *GOT THE NEW GRILLE ON TODAY!
> [snapback]3223758[/snapback]​*


thats sick... you're sick


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jun 4 2005, 02:52 PM
> *thats sick... you're sick
> [snapback]3223771[/snapback]​*


AS A MATTER OF FACT , YOURE RIGHT . I AM SICK AND HAVE BEEN FOR A DAMN WEEK NOW!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

well maybe if u didnt have such a nice cadillac u wouldnt have that problem now WOULD ya?


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

sweet ass chad, sweet ass!!


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

nothing better than a Cadillac...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Jun 3 2005, 07:06 PM
> *IS THAT A BLACKCHERRY OR DEEPBLACK? U GOT THA HOGS BODY STRAIGHT AS AN ARROW.
> [snapback]3221153[/snapback]​*


It's called super jet black. It also has sealer and primer.


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 4 2005, 07:09 PM
> *It's called super jet black. It also has sealer and primer.
> [snapback]3224851[/snapback]​*


I LUV THAT COLOR WAT BRAND PAINT IS IT?? PPG,HOK,SHERMIN WILLIAMS


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

j


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

Fuck i love Caddys...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

this is my caddy


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

here's another


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

1 more


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

waiting to get in to the dallas lowridermagazine show in may 2005


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

i just barely bought this 2-door caddy.needs a lot of work. any suggestions :dunno:


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy85_@Jun 5 2005, 03:58 PM
> *here's another
> [snapback]3226399[/snapback]​*


A working top would make that car the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

inside tha caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

mine[attachmentid=182684]


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a couple of Dan's Caddy from Detroit...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

i might have posted before, but anyways..

my project, bough it for 100 bucks. need a battery to start and a brake cable to drive it.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jun 7 2005, 01:58 PM
> *i might have posted before, but anyways..
> 
> my project, bough it for 100 bucks. need a battery to start and a brake cable to drive it.
> [snapback]3237969[/snapback]​*


good deal :biggrin:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

hell yea!!

its got the typical surface rust on it from being in new england, but body is really good. gonna put a cadillac 500 engine under the hood


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

soundz good


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

OL'SCHOOL CADDYS R THA [email protected]!!! :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## dakota (Feb 7, 2004)

Here is the best caddy on here


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

sorry, but im a strong believer that old cadillacs do not look good at all on big rims. take that shit off!!!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

pimp juice 78


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

don't know whos but it was in orlando and its nice!


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

THAT "HOGG" IS SLAMMED!!!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 9 2005, 11:00 AM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK'S LIKE A PIMP WOULD BE DRIVING THAT :biggrin:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

i would drive that.........














into oncoming traffic


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Streetlowmagazine Show


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 10 2005, 12:41 PM
> *
> [snapback]3254650[/snapback]​*


DAMN BABY!!! :0 :0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Jun 10 2005, 06:00 PM
> *DAMN BABY!!! :0  :0
> [snapback]3256374[/snapback]​*


 i love that caddy :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

[attachmentid=188497]


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Uce El Chuco, Tejas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:

Klique El Chuco, Tejas


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 9 2005, 06:06 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuccin nice...iM LOVIN THAT PAINT JOB...VERY, VERY CLEAN.!!!!!!!!

DONT LIKE THE 20'Z BUT IT FITS IT NICE.!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jun 12 2005, 09:06 PM
> *Uce El Chuco, Tejas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3264630[/snapback]​*


CLEAN BLACK FLEETWOOD.!!!


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

my 93 fleet...still a work in progess


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

This has to be my favorite Lac.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

gotta add my new lac










the rest of my cadillacs


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 9 2005, 12:00 PM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some old school mack type shit.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 18 2005, 10:49 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3289975[/snapback]​*


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

newer pic of my 78


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

1 more


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

THE CADDY IS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BLVD ACES C.C. CADDI


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Cadillac Emblem Steering wheel available at www.lazerwerks.com


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

oh yea :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

ONE FROM BACK IN THE DAY.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's some pics of Patrick's new 83 Caddy and his son...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Thought this may come in handy too... 










And here's a couple pics from the weekend that are Caddy-related


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 19 2005, 02:43 PM
> *oh yea :cheesy:
> [snapback]3293876[/snapback]​
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

82 CADILLAC COUPE FOR SALE FRESH PAINT (SAME COLOR AS JOES FROM ROLLERZ IN NIAGRA), PARTIAL UNDER CARRAGE, NEW WHEELS AND TIRES, 90D ( NEEDS DOOR JAMS PAINTED , UNDER CARRAGE PUT ON, INTERIOR,AND 90 DOOR MOLDINGS PUT ON ) 
THANKS
HOP SKOTCH
(WEEDS ARE OPTIONAL)


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

can anyone post up cadillac frame work?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres mine still has a lot of work to go.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=196395][attachmentid=196397][attachmentid=196398][attachmentid=196399][attachmentid=196400][attachmentid=196401][attachmentid=196402]


> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jun 21 2005, 04:26 AM
> *can anyone post up cadillac frame work?
> [snapback]3300837[/snapback]​*


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

were can i get some side moldings and what the best way to installed them on a 2 door ,iam in mn


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

find a four door and then you have to cut the moldings to fit. GM never made them for a two door. I had a set made for my car.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

jus got this from florida.sorry bout the big ass pix


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: MINE


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

my 93 :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

almost done


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

http://www.twiztedstylz.com/Events/05/06-1...ic/P6190190.MOV


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

its all about the caddies


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

under construction


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

gotta drop this in it


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

some more updates


----------



## bigmikeaz (Jun 9, 2005)

heres my 79 coupe


----------



## bigmikeaz (Jun 9, 2005)

one more . taken right after paint & stripe


----------



## bigmikeaz (Jun 9, 2005)

sorry bout the big pics


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmikeaz_@Jul 4 2005, 03:18 PM
> *one more . taken right after paint & stripe
> [snapback]3361577[/snapback]​*



Nice color combo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jul 4 2005, 03:02 PM
> *some more updates
> 
> 
> ...



Super clean (Smoken)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jul 5 2005, 12:46 AM
> *Super clean (Smoken)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> [snapback]3363762[/snapback]​*


thanks, it will be in el paso on the 24th


----------



## bigmikeaz (Jun 9, 2005)

thanks sugar


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

I see alot of the 70,80, & newer caddy's. a few 60's, but nothing in the 60's on switches, what up with that? post some pics of old skool shit hitting back bumper. :0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

semi new picture of my pile.
i need a new camera.
:biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 4 2005, 03:40 PM
> *
> [snapback]3361688[/snapback]​*


THAT CADDY " DOMINATION" LOOKS BAD ASS :0


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

thats right bill jack show em what a old skool looks like in cali RAGZ 4 LIFE thats how we do inb san jo. :biggrin:


----------



## redchamp (Sep 23, 2003)

This is my 49 Caddy Sedanette


----------



## redchamp (Sep 23, 2003)

Another angle


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

my 82 coupe


----------



## jaydelriotx (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG CEE_@Jun 28 2005, 01:36 AM
> *:biggrin: MINE
> [snapback]3331335[/snapback]​*


thats gangster


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG CEE_@Jun 28 2005, 02:36 AM
> *:biggrin: MINE
> [snapback]3331335[/snapback]​*


Damn, kinda makes me wish I would've got fat whites.


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

1980 coupe

still fresh


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jul 7 2005, 10:39 PM
> *
> [snapback]3379387[/snapback]​*


looks like someones bitting china man and me on the rims


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

My hooptie!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 8 2005, 08:20 AM
> *looks like someones bitting china man and me on the rims
> [snapback]3381274[/snapback]​*


I DONT BITE OR TAKE ANYONES IDEAS HOMIE THIS CAR BUSTED OUT AT OUR PICNIC FOR BIG M GLENDALE.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

68 rag


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

My two:
1983 Coupe DeVille 1990 Fleetwood Brougham
[attachmentid=211390]


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Mine


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jul 11 2005, 04:44 PM
> *68 rag
> [snapback]3397137[/snapback]​*


nice piece off ass sittin on that rag :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Jul 11 2005, 08:17 PM
> *nice piece off ass sittin on that rag :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3398019[/snapback]​*


yhea i thought i would let the folks on lil know how we do it


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

i have a 83 ,r u guys shorting the rear end at all and if so how much


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Benzilla_@Jul 11 2005, 06:32 PM
> *My two:
> 1983 Coupe DeVille                                1990 Fleetwood Brougham
> [attachmentid=211390]
> [snapback]3397507[/snapback]​*


I want one lol :biggrin:


----------



## gman (Jun 19, 2003)

[B]check this one out![/B]


----------



## gman (Jun 19, 2003)

Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gman_@Jul 13 2005, 05:06 PM
> *Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!
> [snapback]3409243[/snapback]​*


is that you r caddy g


----------



## gman (Jun 19, 2003)

it belongs to my buddy, hes the president of aztec dreams, hes been to your shop a couple of times, hes bought two drive shfts, he says your a down homie, what you think about the caddy, heres a few more pics


----------



## gman (Jun 19, 2003)

it belongs to my buddy, hes the president of aztec dreams, hes been to your shop a couple of times, hes bought two drive shfts, he says your a down homie, what you think about the caddy, heres a few more pics


----------



## gman (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

My new '91!


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

^TTT^


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

that 91 above me is NICE!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jul 19 2005, 04:32 PM
> *My new '91!
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the one that was super clean original for sale out in Arizona? If so that thing is clean.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

this is one like i wanna make


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Pimpin01701 (Jul 25, 2005)

Cadillac Day at Museum of Transportation in Brookline,MA 5/17/05

some very mint caddy where there


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a couple from Sergio/Por Vida CC's BBQ this past Sunday... there's more pics here if you'd like to see them (including more of the Caddy): http://www.insidesouthwest.com/pictures/lowriders/?M=D


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's some of Cadillac Bob's 'Grim Leaper' from the Telegraph Cruise last night...










Here Bob explains some of the workings of the Hearse to the youth of Expressions.




























Here's Dan's 82 Caddy at the cruise...


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

my old caddy :cheesy:


----------



## BIGG 650 SHARK (Jul 30, 2005)

MY CADDY.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

my cadi coupe
[attachmentid=230219]


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

A pic of mine before removing the top and paint, and then a couple recent pics.


----------



## BobbyBo (Jul 12, 2005)

Here is mine.....


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

mine-[attachmentid=230616]


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

FREDDY-LAC'S KINGS OF KINGS  PART 1


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

PART 2


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

PART 3


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: AND MORE TO COME


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

My 94 "RazorLac"


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

i call it "in my hood" a pic i took through a blue plexi...


----------



## Jalapeno (Aug 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0 ORLANDO


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

[attachmentid=237314]
another pic of my lac


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Aug 5 2005, 08:01 PM~3549475
> *i call it "in my hood" a pic i took through a blue plexi...
> *


 :cheesy: HEY THAT PIK LOOKS COOL THRU THE PLEXI :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=239860]


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Aug 9 2005, 03:07 PM~3571578
> *[attachmentid=239860]
> *


thats really clean

when did you get a fleetwood? :0


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

THIS WAS # 2 OF 3 I HAVE, I JUST SOLD THIS ONE NOT TO LONG AGO TO A FELLOW ROLLER.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=239878]
ANOTHER ROLLERZ ONLY CADDY!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Aug 9 2005, 03:36 PM~3571784
> *THIS WAS # 2 OF 3 I HAVE, I JUST SOLD THIS ONE NOT TO LONG AGO TO A FELLOW ROLLER.
> *


Nice. It will be good to see some other clean fleetwoods around town. If you come up on anymore, let me know


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=239888]
I HAVE THIS ONE FOR SALE FOR $ 5,800. OBO
I ALSO HAVE SOME 72 SPOKE TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS THAT CAN
GO WITH IT FOR $6,000.00


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Aug 9 2005, 03:52 PM~3571872
> *[attachmentid=239888]
> I HAVE THIS ONE FOR SALE FOR $ 5,800. OBO
> I ALSO HAVE SOME 72 SPOKE TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS THAT CAN
> ...


i love my fleet, but damn i wish i had know about this sooner.

how much for just the rims?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

$ 450.00 $ THEIR WELL TAKEN CARE OF. STILL LOOK GOOD FOR THEIR AGE.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Aug 9 2005, 03:57 PM~3571895
> *$ 450.00 $  THEIR WELL TAKEN CARE OF. STILL LOOK GOOD FOR THEIR AGE.
> *


foreals? when you want the money. bring them to the show and ill get them


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

YOU IN ALBQ OR ESPANOLA?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Aug 9 2005, 04:03 PM~3571930
> *YOU IN ALBQ OR ESPANOLA?
> *


I actually live in Albuquerque. But I'm part of the Espanola Chapter


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

COOL IF YOU TALK TO JASON LET HIM KNOW ABOUT THE PICNIC AND HAVE HIM HIT ME UP, I PM MY # TO YOU


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

My favorite topic though I would bring it back up with pics of one of my lacs

[attachmentid=246217]

[attachmentid=246220]


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=246775]
JUST ADDED MURAL


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

John Cena Video Shoot


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Aug 16 2005, 02:06 PM~3636581
> *[attachmentid=246775]
> JUST ADDED MURAL
> *


hey tigger who did the mural? m&m?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

THIS GUY MARK FROM DOWN HERE IN SANTA FE, HE IS REALLY FROM PHOENIX BUT JUST MOVED DOWN. DON'T KNOW IF I AM GONNA KEEP IT NOT REALLY FEELING IT :dunno:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Aug 18 2005, 10:19 AM~3650423
> *THIS GUY MARK FROM DOWN HERE IN SANTA FE, HE IS REALLY FROM PHOENIX BUT JUST MOVED DOWN. DON'T KNOW IF I AM GONNA KEEP IT NOT REALLY FEELING IT  :dunno:
> *


take a better picture and send it to me


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 18 2005, 11:27 AM~3650428
> *take a better picture and send it to me
> *



Take a better pic and post it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my 96. nothing special, pretty much just a clean lil' stocker on rims.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

behind my truck. Looks like it wants to go under it.


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

[attachmentid=249254]
Mine.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

Cadillac's :biggrin:


----------



## tymiles24 (May 26, 2005)

my caddy


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

bams 66 eldog (ragz 2 envy c.c)


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

GL`S RAG (RAGZ 2 ENVY C.C)


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

MY RAG


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

A FEW OF THE RAGZ 2 ENVY CARS


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

THOSE DROPTOP HOGGS R SICK!!!! CADDY COUPES REPPIN HARD!!!!


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Aug 24 2005, 07:28 AM~3681891
> *A FEW OF THE RAGZ 2 ENVY CARS
> *




great pics bro!!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 24 2005, 11:24 AM~3683030
> *great pics bro!!
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks bro


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=255174]


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 24 2005, 04:47 PM~3684889
> *[attachmentid=255174]
> *


dam.........got any more pics :biggrin: post them up


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 24 2005, 03:47 PM~3684889
> *[attachmentid=255174]
> *




i love that car glad to see it gets up real good too!!!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT ... uffin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

MY 78 W/A BIG 425   ON 13'S


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Aug 24 2005, 08:25 AM~3681881
> *MY RAG
> 
> 
> ...


Love those caddy chips!


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 26 2005, 01:39 AM~3695283
> *:0
> *


very nice


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2005, 03:23 AM~3787276
> *Love those caddy chips!
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Mine...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

almost done


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 24 2005, 05:11 PM~3878243
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn! You just had to bust out The Undertaker. That shit is tight as fuck. You got one of the only Coupes that I know to convert even the seat belts! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2005, 05:26 PM~3878291
> *Damn! You just had to bust out The Undertaker. That shit is tight as fuck. You got one of the only Coupes that I know to convert even the seat belts! :thumbsup:
> *


THX MAN


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

Smiley when u gonna bust out No. 2????


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dsgb_@Sep 24 2005, 07:45 PM~3878869
> *Smiley when u gonna bust out No. 2????
> *


HOPEFULLY END OF NEXT YEAR


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

MAJESTICS CAR CLUB.......DELANO CHAPTER............OG LIL ABEL..STRAIGHT OUT OF THE BIG 661..


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dsgb_@Sep 24 2005, 06:45 PM~3878869
> *Smiley when u gonna bust out No. 2????
> *


damn smiley Iam bearly trying to keep up on undertaker 1 now undertaker 2 damnit :biggrin:


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

My 80 coupe deville

[attachmentid=290924]

[attachmentid=290925]

[attachmentid=290926]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Sep 27 2005, 07:45 AM~3892987
> *damn smiley Iam bearly trying to keep up on undertaker 1 now undertaker 2 damnit  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Sep 27 2005, 08:31 AM~3893142
> *My 80 coupe deville
> 
> [attachmentid=290924]
> ...


shit homie that shit is nice


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

85 Fleetwood


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 27 2005, 08:31 AM~3893143
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 27 2005, 08:28 AM~3893408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that white fleetwood your nim?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Sep 27 2005, 10:40 AM~3893500
> *is that white fleetwood your nim?
> *


yea I just picked it up its going to be a head turner when I am done with it


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 27 2005, 08:41 AM~3893507
> *yea I just picked it up its going to be a head turner when I am done with it
> *


thats cool you should have came and picked up mine its still sitting there :uh: 
yours looks good though


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

damn that caddy was done right.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH+Sep 27 2005, 10:52 AM~3893565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks homie it is only the beginig just wait till its done.I hope everyone likes it I'll post it up I don't know how long it will take me but soon though


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 27 2005, 10:21 AM~3894148
> *Thanks how much did you want for yours?it cost so much to ship that a problem
> Thanks homie it is only the beginig just wait till its done.I hope everyone likes it I'll post it up I don't know how long it will take me but soon though
> *


3,500 BUT WE WOULD HAVE TAKEN A OBO


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

i miss this look with the vogues :biggrin:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

wow :0


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 27 2005, 07:32 AM~3893151
> *shit homie that shit is nice
> *


Next im swapping the motot, rearend susp and probably the belly and frame, doing it backwards but. I wasnt going to at all but i want to take it to vegas next year so got to step it up a litle


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Sep 27 2005, 12:02 PM~3894462
> *Next im swapping the motot, rearend susp and probably the belly and frame, doing it backwards but. I wasnt going to at all but i want to take it to vegas next year so got to step it up a litle
> *


are you gonna put a 90 pack


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigDeep (Sep 11, 2005)

i think they had a week or less to build less these caddy's..[attachmentid=295358][attachmentid=295359]i think they had a week or less to build less these caddy's..


----------



## BigDeep (Sep 11, 2005)

[attachmentid=295361][attachmentid=295362]Canadian Caddy.


----------



## BigDeep (Sep 11, 2005)

[attachmentid=295365]
[attachmentid=295364]
Some ladies Caddy "Phat Farm Edition" had a nice set up in the back...


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Aug 7 2005, 07:08 PM~3557761
> *[attachmentid=237314]
> another pic of my lac
> *


tha shit looks sick...


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

from our canada chapt.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

heres the trunk


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

HERE NIM THIS PICS FOR YOU


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> [attachmentid=295364]
> 
> what's wrong with that females stance?


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

my two
[attachmentid=297449]
[attachmentid=297450]


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0 blaaou...STRAIGHT OUT OF ORLANDO...


----------



## JoeSTATE (Jul 31, 2005)

I just bought a red 78 coupe too


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoeSTATE_@Oct 3 2005, 05:13 PM~3935067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and I thought I lived in the sticks :biggrin:


----------



## JoeSTATE (Jul 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 3 2005, 03:17 PM~3935107
> *and I thought I lived in the sticks  :biggrin:
> *


that's my friends backyard, thats actually his shop not his house. looks like the fuckin booneys though


----------



## HoLcOmb KuStomZ (Sep 6, 2005)

for sale 5000.00 very low price!! located in dallas,tx


----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

heres my homies


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=302607]


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: Nice Caddy


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

HERES MINE NOT AS NICE AS ALL OF YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Oct 7 2005, 03:42 PM~3961839
> *HERES MINE NOT AS NICE AS ALL OF YOURS  :biggrin:
> *


iTS A GOOD START!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 7 2005, 02:58 PM~3962029
> *iTS A GOOD START!
> *


THANKS RICKK


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

DONT REMEBER IF MINE IS IN HERE...BUT MINE.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 7 2005, 03:02 PM~3962066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEEEEEEEEEAN...WUT KIND OF BLUE IS UR VINYAL TOP NEVER REALLY SEEN THA COLOR BEFORE RICK???


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Like a Dodger blue.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 7 2005, 04:10 PM~3962144
> *Like a Dodger blue.
> *


baby red


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

my crew lacs!!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)




----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

:0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Oct 7 2005, 03:52 PM~3962471
> *:biggrin:
> *


WTF...IVE NEVER SEEN A CADDY THA COLOR... :uh: 


WUT COLOR IS THA???


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 7 2005, 06:54 PM~3962494
> *WTF...IVE NEVER SEEN A CADDY THA COLOR... :uh:
> WUT COLOR IS THA???
> *


which one homie?


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

I love Lacs :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

last one for now!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Oct 7 2005, 03:56 PM~3962504
> *which one homie?
> *


tha green fleetwood brougham... :uh:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSpic_@Oct 7 2005, 03:56 PM~3962506
> *I love Lacs :biggrin:
> *


Then go have a gin !! :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 7 2005, 06:59 PM~3962532
> *tha green fleetwood brougham... :uh:
> *


its a custom lime with a gold pearl..


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Oct 7 2005, 04:54 PM~3962859
> *its a custom lime with a gold pearl..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Oct 8 2005, 12:12 AM~3962620
> *Then go have a gin !! :biggrin:
> *


I am :biggrin:


----------



## ben_shady1 (Jan 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=304016]



Where's all the old school caddys @?


Here's my 67 Calais


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 27 2005, 11:15 AM~3894574
> *are you gonna put a 90 pack
> *


 no going to keep the 80's look to it


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

OBSESSION CAR CLUB
atlanta ga


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

ARTUROS CADI
OBSESSION CAR CLUB


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

OBSESSION CAR CLUB
atlanta ga


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

OBSESSION CAR CLUB
atl ga


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

OBSESSION CAR CLUB


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

DREWS CADI


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

lookn good fellaz :thumbsup:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

My 93 Big body


----------



## SIN187 (Sep 1, 2005)

My Webpage


----------



## SIN187 (Sep 1, 2005)

fuck i suck at post'n pics


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

fleetwood


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

WHAT'S THE BIGGEST MOONROOF, YOU CAN PUT IN A BIGBODY 93-96 ??? OR WHATS THE MOST COMMON SIZE ??? THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

I DONT THINK ANYBODY HAS POSTED THESE CADDYS YET SO ILL DO IT THANKS TO MR. IMPALA FOR THE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

from way back.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

DAMN THIS CAR CHANGED A WHOLE HELL OF A LOT


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Oct 18 2005, 11:08 AM~4022977
> *from way back.
> *


 heres another one


----------



## flatblack07 (Aug 26, 2005)

FLAT_BLACK COMMING ALL THE WAY FROM ONTARIO...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

1984 FLEETWOOD AND 1979 COUPE DEVILLE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

84 & 79 LACS


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## BobbyBo (Jul 12, 2005)

Some more pics of mine...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## grander (Oct 19, 2005)

my '63


----------



## grander (Oct 19, 2005)

does no one have any older caddies???


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIN187 (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a 62 coupe if I can get the fuck'n pictures up  :guns: :burn:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

83 Fleetwood coupe


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skysthelimit_@Oct 25 2005, 12:06 AM~4064702
> *83 Fleetwood coupe
> *



nice!


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0 old pic


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

my 93 fleetwood... next money pit


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skysthelimit_@Oct 24 2005, 09:06 PM~4064702
> *83 Fleetwood coupe
> *


THAT CADDY IS HOTT!! WHERE U FRM IN BROOKLYN?


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CADDI_@Oct 24 2005, 10:23 PM~4065608
> *my 93 fleetwood... next money pit
> 
> 
> ...


hella clean     o shit n its from the EASTSIDE SAN JO


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Oct 27 2005, 06:47 PM~4085536
> *
> *


this is how ragz2envy do it :biggrin: e.s.s.j,cali


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 27 2005, 06:53 PM~4085572
> *:biggrin:
> *


dam nene big M doin it BIG :biggrin:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

[attachmentid=329716]

[attachmentid=329718]

[attachmentid=329717]


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=329898][attachmentid=329896][attachmentid=329896][attachmentid=329899] :biggrin:


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=329905] :biggrin:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

Not much yet, but its mine  

[attachmentid=329910]


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=329911]
[attachmentid=329913] :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=329912]


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

84


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

RAGZ 2 ENVY & GOODFELLAS KICKIN BACK


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

TONYS 93 BIG BODY (GOODFELLAS)


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

DAVIDS 93 (GOODFELLAS)


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

heres my bagged 68 sedan deville.....


----------



## mike187 (Nov 1, 2005)

My 91 eldo on 15" 100 spokes


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Nov 1 2005, 01:26 PM~4114722
> *heres my bagged 68 sedan deville.....
> *


it lays nice :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

my pimpillac new mexico imperials


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

HERES 1


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

1 MORE


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITY-OF-SHARKS_@Oct 25 2005, 10:56 PM~4072898
> *hella clean              o shit n its from the EASTSIDE SAN JO
> *



:biggrin: for sure :biggrin: thanx man.. yea city of sharks is lookin clean as fuck too...


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93CADDI_@Nov 8 2005, 09:40 PM~4168442
> *:biggrin: for sure :biggrin:  thanx man.. yea city of sharks is lookin clean as fuck too...
> *


I SAW U MOB PAST ME ON THE FREEWAY A COUPLE WEEKS BACK BEFORE HOLWEEN ON SAT NIGHT....IF THA WAS U. :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

One of Iowas finest Lacs.... I also have pics of the setup and murals. Took me three years to build this one.


----------



## Classic Rida (Oct 7, 2005)

My 1977


----------



## - INSPIRATIONS - (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Rida_@Nov 9 2005, 09:38 PM~4176292
> *My 1977
> *


DAM HOMIE THOSE GOLD SPOKES R FUCKIN BRIGHT


----------



## - INSPIRATIONS - (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 9 2005, 04:56 AM~4169571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ....LAMBO DOORS PERIOD :thumbsdown:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS -_@Nov 10 2005, 04:30 AM~4176905
> *:uh: ....LAMBO DOORS PERIOD :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsdown: INSPIRATIONS :thumbsdown: :burn: :barf: :nono: :twak: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

tHIS WAS AT THE dENVER lrm SHOW 2005


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh yeah... can't forget this


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

This is Indy 2005...Dazza's titties is a bonus...You're welcome :biggrin:


----------



## chacon01 (Nov 6, 2005)

Here's a couple of Cadi's owned by Matt straight outta Espanola, NM representing Los Guys CC.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

These were at the Miami LRM show in 2005


----------



## beaver2low (Jan 23, 2005)

i just bought this caddy


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Nov 10 2005, 10:20 PM~4183589
> *Oh yeah... can't forget this
> *


THAT ELDAWG IS TIGHT!!! WAT KIND OF RIMS U GOT ON? ANY PROBLEMS WITH THA RIMS? MIGHT B BUYIN A '78 ALREDY GOT A '80.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Nov 14 2005, 12:00 AM~4200125
> *THAT ELDAWG IS TIGHT!!! WAT KIND OF RIMS U GOT ON? ANY PROBLEMS WITH THA RIMS? MIGHT B BUYIN A '78 ALREDY GOT A '80.
> *


I dunno dogg... Thats not my car... I wish it was though uffin: I just took the pics when I was in Denver. Check out my 82 Coupe on page 182


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

my old 84 back in 98


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Replaced the 84 with this :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

THESE CADDYS R JUS HOTT!!!! THATS ALL I CAN SAY, LOOKIN AT THESE CADDYS MAKES ME MORE HYPED 2 FINISH MINES.


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2005, 01:16 AM~4201042
> *Replaced the 84 with this :cheesy:
> *


WAT IS DA GOIN $$$ F/PILLOW SEATS? WANNA REDO MY INTERIOR. PS; LUV THA DROP CADDY.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2005, 01:16 AM~4201042
> *Replaced the 84 with this :cheesy:
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2005, 01:12 AM~4201036
> * my old 84 back in 98
> *


WELL THATS THE BEFORE POST THE AFTER JK :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2005, 04:16 AM~4201042
> *Replaced the 84 with this :cheesy:
> *


Nice upgrade! :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello,
can somebody help me out ???

I am looking for a good Cadillac Shop.

Like: www.impalas.com, or www.impalaparts.com is for impalas.
So i can order the parts online... the parts dont need to be new but in good condition.

I need some good parts for my 1982 Cadillac Coupe DeVille fast.

Any Ideas ???


Pics of mine:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0 my lac


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0 2


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello,
can somebody help me out ???

I am looking for a good Cadillac Shop.

Like: www.impalas.com, or www.impalaparts.com is for impalas.
So i can order the parts online... the parts dont need to be new but in good condition.

I need some good parts for my 1982 Cadillac Coupe DeVille fast.

Any Ideas ???


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

doin it again... :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 14 2005, 11:44 AM~4202680
> *Hello,
> can somebody help me out ???
> 
> ...


hit up mr.fleetwood or liv4lacs


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:twak: :dunno: 
oopppsss...thought I was in a different topic...sorry bout the double post


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

DEDICATED :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Nov 14 2005, 09:45 AM~4201540
> *WELL THATS THE BEFORE POST THE AFTER JK  :biggrin:
> *


okay you asked for it..............


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

HOLY CRAP! WHAT DID YOU HIT OR/AND WHAT HIT YOU?


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2005, 11:45 PM~4206781
> *okay you asked for it..............
> *


:tears: Damn dogg.... That one hurt me probably as much as it hurt you...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

98 Snoma pickup hit me in the back doind 45-60mph. I was waiting for the light to turn green........ :angry:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

DAMN, DID YOU COME OUT OF IT OK?


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2005, 11:54 PM~4206845
> *98 Snoma pickup hit me in the back doind 45-60mph. I was waiting for the light to turn green........ :angry:
> *


ick...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Nov 14 2005, 11:53 PM~4206837
> *:tears: Damn dogg.... That one hurt me probably as much as it hurt you...
> *


My back was a lil messed up for awhile but i walked away okay. LeCabriolet's heal all!! :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2005, 11:59 PM~4206885
> *My back was a lil messed up for awhile but i walked away okay. LeCabriolet's heal all!! :biggrin:
> *


I love those....They're hard to find. I'm sure you'll forget about it when you come up with that :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Nov 15 2005, 12:01 AM~4206906
> *I love those....They're hard to find.  I'm sure you'll forget about it when you come up with that :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2005, 12:59 AM~4206885
> *LeCabriolet's heal all!! :biggrin:
> *


I BET THEY DO :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2005, 02:12 AM~4201036
> * my old 84 back in 98
> *



can u get me a continental kit like the one you had on this car??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Nov 15 2005, 01:21 AM~4207438
> *can u get me a continental kit like the one you had on this car??
> *










Like this? Yes, I can get the flat cap but it's not cheap.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster+Nov 14 2005, 07:44 PM~4202680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give me his e-mail adress - i tryed to pm him, but his inbox is full.

Or is there a shop ?


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

LIV4LACS IS THECADIKING.COM
AND MR FLEETWOOD I DONT KNOW JUST KEEP TRYING WHAT EXACTLY ARE YOU LOOKING FOR


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2005, 12:03 AM~4206932
> *
> *


Don't look at me like that j/k You know what I'm talkin bout :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

up


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Nov 19 2005, 08:27 AM~4237944
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 19 2005, 08:43 AM~4238206
> *
> *


that fleetwood is clean as hell smiley :thumbsup: cant wait to see your next project


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Nov 9 2005, 12:32 AM~4169209
> *I SAW U MOB PAST ME ON THE FREEWAY A COUPLE WEEKS BACK BEFORE HOLWEEN ON SAT NIGHT....IF THA WAS U. :biggrin:
> *


o yea tat was me :biggrin: u were in tha green cutty with tha lifts huh?? sik sik i like tha gold leafin  .. i used have a white cutty too but i sold it to get my caddy


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

up


----------



## Dr. Jizz (Jun 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=377945]CHildhood Dreams c.c Hawaii


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

NEW PAINT JOB, I THOUGHT I'LL POST IT UP TOO KEEP THIS THREAD GOIN.....


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79Cadillac (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Dec 7 2005, 05:26 PM~4359028
> *NEW PAINT JOB, I THOUGHT I'LL POST IT UP TOO KEEP THIS THREAD GOIN.....
> *


Nice lac, question tho....where'd you get that grille from. it looks tight on your ride


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

bump so i can find it easy


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

EDDIE VASQUEZ
VP KLIQUE EL PASO


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

DAVID GOMEZ
KLIQUE EL PASO
COLOR BLIND


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

mine :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=396559]


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

mine


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

My 95' and fellow member Orlando's gold caddy!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

EMPIRE C.C HOUSTON,TX


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

Oldie but a goody.


----------



## The Forgotten (Jan 7, 2006)

81 lac


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

keep them lacs coming


----------



## ogloko (Jan 5, 2006)

[attachmentid=418135]
this is my ride, Thee Artistics Orange County


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

cadillacs..... :thumbsup:


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

here


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Old lac, New lac :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

more of the new lac


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

more :cheesy:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

one 93


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

RAIDER NATION


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:tears:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jan 15 2006, 02:26 PM~4625924
> *RAIDER NATION
> *


Is that an Idaho plate? Nice car buy the way.


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

YES IT IS WHY


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Jan 11 2006, 09:10 AM~4592876
> *here
> *


it snows in compton?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2005, 02:37 AM~4207940
> *
> 
> 
> ...



can you get it for both the large and small continental kits?? can you PM me a ballpark price so I know what im looking at??


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## bIgCfromdabIgM (Jan 12, 2006)

Here are some pics from majestics sfv


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=425513]

my boy daily driver


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jan 15 2006, 04:53 PM~4626550
> *YES IT IS WHY
> *


Im from north Idaho you just dont see to many lows from there, were you live?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bIgCfromdabIgM_@Jan 16 2006, 01:33 PM~4633427
> *Here are some pics from majestics sfv
> *


u got anymore pics of this car hopping??


----------



## bIgCfromdabIgM (Jan 12, 2006)

NONE ON THE DIGITAL CAMERA GOT ALOT OF OTHER PICTURES TRYING TO DOWNLOAD FROM REGULAR SCANNER / VIDEO CAMERA, OF WHEN IT TOOK KING OF THE STREETS 2002 AT THE MAJESTICS SFV CC


----------



## 71 CADI GRNDSHAKR (Jan 13, 2006)

here goes a couple pics of my 71 cadi i call her " GROUND SHAKER " mainly cause when im hopping you can feel the ground shake[attachmentid=429616][attachmentid=429613][attachmentid=429611]


----------



## milfintraining (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jul 18 2002, 10:07 PM~44915
> *This is mine.
> 
> 
> ...


this is niiice!!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

THESE CADDYS R JUS 2 SWEEEET!!!


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

mines


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low C (Jun 15, 2005)

one clean caddy crystal blue persuasion


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THIS ONE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MIAMI CHAPTER AND MADE IN DADE


----------



## smallz95eg (Oct 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

lookin sweet homies


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

More with the booty kit!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

my old fleet


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Heres my new one. Picked it up yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

HERES MY BROTHERS COUPE


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

here`s mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

my 93 fleetwood


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

85


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Here's our pride and joy


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

Thats a good looking caddy there , Elegance!!! Real GANGSTA looking!!! :machinegun:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WHAT THE HECK I KNOW YA'LL ALREADY SEEN'D IT BUT HERE IT IS AAGIN


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Here's another view


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Feb 20 2006, 10:18 PM~4890136
> *Here's another view
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Feb 20 2006, 08:00 PM~4890006
> *Here's our pride and joy
> *


NICE RIDE,LOOK AT IT IN STREET CUSTOMS AND LOWRIDER ALMOST EVERY WEEK,SEEN IT AT THE SUPER SHOW A COUPLE THE YEAR BEFORE THIS ONE.HAD ME A 90 CHOPPED IT UP.THEN I SEEN YOURS AND WAS PISSED.NICE UNDERCARRIAGE. :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

here is my 79 coupe , still riding stock wanting to bag it this summer .


----------



## 79Cadillac (Sep 25, 2005)

Heres mine not done yet. I got rims for it but im not puttin them on until its painted in june
[attachmentid=471600]


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79Cadillac_@Feb 21 2006, 03:31 PM~4894541
> *Heres mine not done yet. I got rims for it but im not puttin them on until its painted in june
> [attachmentid=471600]
> *


nice caddy :biggrin: whats the lowrider scene like in thunder bay?


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

[attachmentid=471619]Try it again


----------



## 79Cadillac (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by different_@Feb 21 2006, 11:53 AM~4894672
> *nice caddy :biggrin: whats the lowrider scene like in thunder bay?
> *


Theres a few around here, not many cars tho, just bagged trucks


----------



## LacAttack (Jan 26, 2006)

my lac


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

here's my southern cali cadi. 


THE PUMPKIN


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 21 2006, 01:20 AM~4892281
> *NICE RIDE,LOOK AT IT IN STREET CUSTOMS AND LOWRIDER ALMOST EVERY WEEK,SEEN IT AT THE SUPER SHOW A COUPLE THE YEAR BEFORE THIS ONE.HAD ME A 90 CHOPPED IT UP.THEN I SEEN YOURS AND WAS PISSED.NICE UNDERCARRIAGE. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the props!! Yeah! the same year that we were featured in Lowrider, we came out in the 10th Anniversary issue of Street Custom, then topped it with 1st at Las Vegas....Can't get any better than that, huh!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Feb 21 2006, 04:49 PM~4896205
> *Thanks for the props!! Yeah! the same year that we were featured in Lowrider, we came out in the 10th Anniversary issue of Street Custom, then topped it with 1st at Las Vegas....Can't get any better than that, huh!
> *


 :thumbsup:I GIVE CREDIT WERE ITS DEW,I'M HOPING THIS YEAR SUMMER WHEN MY 90D COUPE IS DONE THAT I'M SITTING WITH YOU AT THE GROWN UP TABLE.


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

THIS IS MY RECENT PROJECT LAC. WAT DO U THINK??


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

so many nice caddys!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

Mine..& some freinds.


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

mine :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

more pics from the white one :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:  uffin: its so fresh so clean i love white fleets :around: :rofl:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Feb 22 2006, 12:11 AM~4899395
> *THIS IS MY RECENT PROJECT LAC. WAT DO U THINK??
> *


COMING ALONG GOOD WHATS YOUR PLANS?


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 22 2006, 09:56 AM~4901267
> *COMING ALONG GOOD WHATS YOUR PLANS?
> *


I dont know yet, i just finished the bodywork. probably gunna sell it to finish my 79 cutty.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

90 moldings on a 78-79 :0


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

IM FEELING THAT SHIT


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT FOR THE GRN COUPE


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

[attachmentid=476565]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

wheres the trunk shots of them 80's Lacs?


----------



## 79Cadillac (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Feb 24 2006, 07:27 PM~4922969
> *[attachmentid=476565]
> *


That red lac is the shit, im lovin the grille


----------



## JoeSTATE (Jul 31, 2005)

this is the one I'm workin on, I got paint for it, and I just ripped all the interior and engine/trani out of this one


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

ALTERED IMAGES CC.


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

ALTERED IMAGES CC.


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## INGLEWOOD_DODIRTY (Feb 26, 2006)

1985 BROUGHAM 
COLDBLOODED C.C.
NEB. CHAPTER


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

mine :biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Feb 27 2006, 01:53 PM~4938763
> *mine  :biggrin:
> *


lokking good 78,you definately stepped it up a notch :thumbsup:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 19MONTE88_@Feb 27 2006, 06:57 PM~4941065
> *lokking good 78,you definately stepped it up a notch :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=480518]


> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Feb 20 2006, 08:18 PM~4890136
> *Here's another view
> *


I GOT ALOT OF PICTURES OF YOUR CAR BUT DIDNT HAVE A DIGITAL CAMERA AT THE TIME GOT THIS ONE FROM ON HERE.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frogg+Feb 23 2006, 12:54 AM~4908234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

UCE


----------



## jandaman (Oct 7, 2004)

Rest of my caddy's pics at http://www.jandaman.com/albums/Cadillac


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

[attachmentid=481391]


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

[attachmentid=481430]


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

[attachmentid=481442]


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

[attachmentid=481470]
[attachmentid=481468]
[attachmentid=481466] my project


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

MY LAC STAYING TRUED UP!


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

[attachmentid=481474]
[attachmentid=481476] my 79 i just picked up.. gonna be a daily.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 28 2006, 05:13 PM~4948634
> *MY LAC STAYING TRUED UP!
> 
> 
> ...


HEY FUCKER I SEE ALL THE PICS OF UR RIDE, BUT WERE THEM HOPPIN PICS, I STILL HAVE NOT SEEN WUT IT DOES IVE HEARD BUT I WANT TO SEE OR DOES IT REALLY EVEN DO THAT.... :0 HAHA J/K :biggrin: BUT YEA WERE THE PICS AT FOO.????????


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

[attachmentid=481627]TTT


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Feb 28 2006, 08:05 PM~4949421
> *[attachmentid=481627]TTT
> *


NICE CADDY.!!!! :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Feb 28 2006, 09:05 PM~4949421
> *[attachmentid=481627]TTT
> *


YEAH, THIS IS VERY NICE AND THE MURAL SPEAKS FOR ITSELF. :thumbsup:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i love cadillacs


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

[attachmentid=482726]


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

LOvin' the 54?,but i'd like to boot that guy square in the nuts who put a 4x4 chassis under that 61,that's same car that i'm doing up right now(no high rider though)!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

JUST CASUAL C.C MILE HIGH FLEETWOODS. GOT WOOOOOD? :0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:biggrin: $$$ $$$$


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Mine

[attachmentid=482969]


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

[attachmentid=483838]


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

HERE r a couple of rides from the MILE HIGH CITYS JUST CASUAL C.C This is how we do it out here. The green one is suavemente!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 2 2006, 08:47 PM~4963410
> *HERE r a couple of rides from the MILE HIGH CITYS  JUST CASUAL C.C  This is how we do it out here. The green one is suavemente!!!!!!!!!
> *


What base and color is that green one?


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 2 2006, 11:18 PM~4964334
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 2 2006, 11:21 PM~4964353
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 2 2006, 11:21 PM~4964353
> *:biggrin:
> *


*edited...

dammmmmn*


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

CADDYFEST IS THA "BEST" TOPIC EVER!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

[attachmentid=484420]


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Mar 3 2006, 01:00 AM~4966076
> *[attachmentid=484420]
> *


THAT GREEN CADDY THE FIRST PIC IS SICK  ....WUT YEAR IS THAT.????


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 2 2006, 11:21 PM~4964353
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

SICK RIDEZ :thumbsup: HEREZ MY DAILY.... :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

[attachmentid=486050]


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

DAMN!! THAT HOGG IS "SWEET"!!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Had a little photoshoot yesterday with mine. Might post more later..


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

[attachmentid=486757]
Mine


----------



## maltonstar (Feb 10, 2003)

81


----------



## lacman (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 3 2006, 03:36 AM~4966164
> *THAT GREEN CADDY THE FIRST PIC IS SICK  ....WUT YEAR IS THAT.????
> *


72


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 2 2006, 11:18 PM~4964334
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINKONIA (Sep 3, 2005)

my lac


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Mar 5 2006, 10:58 PM~4983178
> *my lac
> *


It looked real nice up at caspers. The bumpers made a big difference. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: $$bigjoker$$, weatmaster

:roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

[attachmentid=492843]
[attachmentid=492846]
[attachmentid=492850]
[attachmentid=492859]
[attachmentid=492868]
[attachmentid=492872]


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

[attachmentid=492880]


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

[attachmentid=496488]


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

[attachmentid=496763]

:biggrin:


----------



## INGLEWOOD_DODIRTY (Feb 26, 2006)

MY 85 BROUGHAM 
UNDER CONST.
COMING OUT SUMMER 2006


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## steillex (Feb 24, 2006)

72 deville from holland


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali~DwnUnder (Dec 12, 2002)

Right Hook!
Australia...

still a long way to go on this ride.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali~DwnUnder_@Mar 14 2006, 03:04 PM~5047733
> *Right Hook!
> Australia...
> 
> ...


Someone did you dirty and sold you a caddy with the steering wheel on the wrong side. :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Mar 14 2006, 02:50 PM~5048087
> *
> *


Nice........


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*4 THE KIDS*
[attachmentid=504358]


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Couple of request

(1) Skull n bones coupe de vile

(2) Mexicos green 4 door fleetwood


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

My 70 again..


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 18 2006, 11:31 AM~5074067
> *My 70 again..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

does anyone know if these front ends are interchangable, or are they two different body styles? I can't really tell by the angle of the cars, and I dont know the years.


----------



## 79Cadillac (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 18 2006, 08:31 AM~5074067
> *My 70 again..
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass, cleanest one ive seen :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Thanks guys. Its gettin there. :biggrin: Maybe Ill post more later.


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 18 2006, 01:26 PM~5075224
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> does anyone know if these front ends are interchangable, or are they two different body styles? I can't really tell by the angle of the cars, and I dont know the years.
> *



the bottom one is i think a '66 and I doubt theyre interchangeable cuz look at the fender lines....i dunno though-im sure a minitruck guy could graft it together and make it look clean--id just keep your front and get a custom grill and different headlights


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Oh, I just thought that maybe they were the same bodystyle. There is a 70 vert for sale nearby that I am thinking of scooping up, and just curious.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

some better ones I took yesterday..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 19 2006, 03:32 PM~5080692
> *some better ones I took yesterday..
> 
> 
> ...


I like that shit, fucking clean.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Not an oldie but a daily for my boy-too bad he keep its dirty :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

THE PIMPILLAC UCE C.C


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Mar 22 2006, 07:05 PM~5102384
> *THE PIMPILLAC UCE C.C
> *


 :worship: fucK!KKK thats sickk


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

re live


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

see


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

OLD CADDY I HAD. SOLD IT LIKE 2 MONTHS AGO  
[attachmentid=518214]
[attachmentid=518216]
[attachmentid=518217]
[attachmentid=518219]


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

T.T.T. , cause there Caddies thats why.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## brokencaddy (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali~DwnUnder_@Mar 14 2006, 03:04 PM~5047733
> *Right Hook!
> Australia...
> 
> ...


wheres the radio? the a/c controls are where it should be...


----------



## SIN187 (Sep 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIN187 (Sep 1, 2005)

mine


----------



## SIN187 (Sep 1, 2005)

needs to be redone but time..............is a mother fucker


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

79 coupe deville and 84 fleetwood brougham


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

this caddy still needs lost of work


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

i luv these lac's..
I been looking at 83 to 85 2door and 4door lac's.
Most have the HT 4100 engine, i have not heard one good thing about this engine 
Wot do u guys run? or just not buy anything with a 4100?
I luv the shape of this era caddy but the problems they have is a draw-back. My impala from the 60s seems so easy to fix compared to these.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## regalsncaprices (Apr 17, 2006)

are them 84s 83s or what


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steeko_@Apr 30 2006, 05:51 AM~5342321
> *i luv these lac's..
> I been looking at 83 to 85 2door and 4door lac's.
> Most have the HT 4100 engine, i have not heard one good thing about this engine
> ...


never had any problems with my 4100 just check it when you drive it and take the dash pad off because people take the light bulb out of the check engine on the iddiot strip


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 14 2005, 12:35 PM~4202624
> *Hello,
> can somebody help me out ???
> 
> ...


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

5 and one on the way


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Why another fest....


----------



## 63_Rivi (Jul 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)




----------



## impacadd (Dec 28, 2005)

I HAVE A 2 DOOR BROUGHM THAT IAM TRYING TO SELL ITS READY FOR PAINT AND ITS FULLY 90 OUT....


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

my caddy that i have had for about 3 or 4 months


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## KrazyLac (Dec 5, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

KrazyLac :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is my new caddy i getting ready to put hydros on it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backyardkustoms_@Oct 29 2005, 04:53 PM~4095888
> *[attachmentid=329905] :biggrin:
> *


is thsi your car if so what is teh set up and does it hop high


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 17 2006, 04:46 PM~5447057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy :0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali~DwnUnder_@Mar 14 2006, 03:04 PM~5047733
> *Right Hook!
> Australia...
> 
> ...


right hand drive that would be tight for a radical car alot of points


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

My 94 fleetwood


----------



## kadillackid (May 3, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Which I was Thugging and Drugging like some of these boys on here. This is my 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood. With my Younger Family members in the car on the way to Sunny Mi-yao. . .








So far only got the 2004 Cadillac Dupont White Dimand Paint on it. More to come.


----------



## kadillackid (May 3, 2006)

Not mine, but a 59 from downunder in New Zealand


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@May 21 2006, 01:38 PM~5468032
> *nice caddy  :0
> *


Thanks Brother


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 25 2006, 05:22 PM~5495762
> *Which I was Thugging and Drugging like some of these boys on here. This is my 1996 Cadillac Fleetwood. With my Younger Family members in the car on the way to Sunny Mi-yao. . .
> 
> 
> ...


Something DIfferent! NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I just threw up......


----------



## KingKreations (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 31 2006, 12:22 PM~5525772
> *I just threw up......
> *


x2


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

mine


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

my old lac


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 8 2006, 03:50 PM~5575321
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car, bro. Are those headlights smoked or is it the pic?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

puttin in some work :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 10 2006, 04:51 PM~5585578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I really like that one. :biggrin:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

this one is on ebay, anyone know what these rims are??


----------



## bigbody94lac (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## bigbody94lac (Mar 17, 2006)

my 94 caddy


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

EL JEFE:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddy_teXxx_@Jun 10 2006, 09:31 PM~5586932
> *this one is on ebay, anyone know what these rims are??
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE ARE "INTROS"
THEY ARE LIKE THE DAYTON OF BILLET WHEELS. :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jun 8 2006, 03:50 PM~5575321
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...



IM LOVING THE STRIPING HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MINE. JUST PUT THE CONTINENTAL KIT ON THIS WEEK.


----------



## cadillacdippin (Apr 2, 2006)

Theres nothing like driving your lac down the street after you put it together and you know its something you created and looking at the lame next to you at the stop light in a new car that he just put rims on bumpin stock system hating on you as you lock your shit up and his bitch is on your jock uffin:


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

My new one  

Gonna leave it all stock, but I need to get new paint, same color. ever seen Goodfellas?  

























What do U think?


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

nice...i'd keep that one stock too... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillacdippin_@Jun 11 2006, 06:55 AM~5588286
> *Theres nothing like driving your lac down the street after you put it together and you know its something you created and looking at the lame next to you at the stop light in a new car that he just put rims on bumpin stock system hating on you as you lock your shit up and his bitch is on your jock uffin:
> *


Isn't that the best feeling? I love big chrome rims, especially at the stop ligths. It's great seeing the reflection of your car as you hit the switches.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kadillackid_@May 23 2006, 05:22 PM~5477703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup kadillackid! has this got the plates FINS? is it your car? nice car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

What color is this?? I really like that..


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 19 2006, 01:49 PM~5632620
> *What color is this?? I really like that..
> 
> 
> ...


The car was on ebay and it said the color was HOK sunrise pearl over a bright yellow base


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

This truck is sunrise pearl too :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

That looks sweet. I love that color.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

ME TOO!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jun 19 2006, 11:38 AM~5632890
> *ME TOO!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x3


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 11 2006, 12:57 AM~5588150
> *IM LOVING THE STRIPING HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot bro, your white caddy is clean too , i like the white fleetwoods , should throw some white spokes on that will look badd


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

2 classic caddies


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

what do you think about this??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rolling-Chi...bayphotohosting

anyone got more info about it?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Im not going to lie, it looks like shit. Like its all thrown together.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

More of mine..


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## RainDippin (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

CANDYLLAC from L.A


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREET WISE_@Oct 10 2002, 10:32 PM~160156
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!  dat caddys off tha hinges!!!  Its an  O-HIGH-O ryde too!!!!!!hell ya
> *



i need that grill


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jun 22 2006, 10:43 AM~5650423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the fuck?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@Feb 20 2006, 03:38 AM~4885511
> *my 93 fleetwood
> *


BADASS


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

mine before being taken apart two years ago


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice caddys


----------



## Hot Sauce (Dec 31, 2004)

Mine


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

CANDYLLAC FROM THE WESTSIDE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttt for these bad ass ridez


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin: DAM WHORES I LIKE.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:0 wow that bitch is hot


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 28 2006, 11:30 AM~5682779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this bad ass caddy in person it is truly bad ass JOE threw it down with the paterns :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

NICE .... :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

post more lowrider caddys on 13'sssssssss


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

damn foo...i aint seen that pic in a while...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

If you guys wanna see more caddys, be sure to check out this thread
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207638

While I'm here, heres one if mine.











Oh, and am I the only one who thinks the stock '59 looks waaaay cooler than the custom '65?


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

JUST PICKED THIS ONE UP ....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## SIN187 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 4 2006, 04:04 PM~5715651
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I am lov'n this one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## molotovman (Jul 21, 2006)

this is my 97 deville, i am curentlly looking for a car club so if u think my caddy is good enough leave me a note. by the way i live in the 602 area.
-julio


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

602?were is that?


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 21 2006, 07:08 AM~5815353
> *602?were is that?
> *


PHOENIX, ARIZONA 


as for that caddy? It's nice, but most lowrider clubs out here only let in TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS...  

Still... check out AZ SIDE topic in Lowrider General...


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by molotovman_@Jul 21 2006, 12:22 AM~5814760
> *this is my 97 deville, i am curentlly looking for a car club so if u think my caddy is good enough leave me a note. by the way i live in the 602 area.
> -julio
> 
> ...


hey whats up, I saw you on the Cadillac foruns. That car is a beauty, very clean.


oh and TTT :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

my boys 91 fleetwood


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 24 2006, 05:24 PM~5834115
> *my boys 91 fleetwood
> 
> 
> ...



dam dam dam.that is so bad azz.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

MY CADDY


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

ANOTHER


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

mines


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

DAMN I LOVE CADILLACS!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Dear God, 

I dont ask for much, but could you please strike people with lighting that put Lambo doors on Cadillac's. Thats all I ask ole mighty homie. Thanks. Amen..Peace, love, & lowriders. :biggrin:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2006, 06:09 PM~5667046
> *the fuck?
> *


nice big boddies :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

My Rides


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 30 2006, 02:32 PM~5868570
> *Dear God,
> 
> I dont ask for much, but could you please strike people with lighting that put Lambo doors on Cadillac's. Thats all I ask ole mighty homie. Thanks. Amen..Peace, love, & lowriders. :biggrin:
> *


x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

how about more cadis on spokes...13s or 14s perferably uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

heres a updated photo of my ride :biggrin: 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

nice


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just wondering, What are 90 dashes selling for these days?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Aug 10 2006, 10:27 AM~5940263
> *Just wondering, What are 90 dashes selling for these days?
> *


$250 I think


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

I am posting my old caddy from 2004 from when it got painted the 2nd time. Hope you like...


































































































I will find pics of it when I had it black but I have to find the pics.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Aug 10 2006, 12:50 PM~5941500
> *I am posting my old caddy from 2004 from when it got painted the 2nd time.  Hope you like...
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice.


----------



## KandyCaddy (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok here is the pics of my caddy when it was black in 03


----------



## AceBoogie (Jan 28, 2006)

here goes my 1st project and kar (im only 17)

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m5/AceBoogie031/Photo2.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Aug 10 2006, 10:46 PM~5945691
> *
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

MY HOMIES CAR.. "EL DUENDE"


----------



## pook (Apr 9, 2006)

BIG POOK'S LAC 88 FLEETWOOD, STREET IMAGE CC SEGUIN TX!!!


----------



## AceBoogie (Jan 28, 2006)

TELL ME WUT U THINK OF MY UP~N~KOMIN RIDE. MY 1st PROJECT AND IM IN LUV

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m5/AceBoogie031/kar1.jpg[/img]]U LIKE?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres mine redoin it right now. 


















representin SomosunO waukegan il


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Not mine, but I saw this Caddy at a Santa Ana show a few months back.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

now thats a real fuckin cadillac


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

my 88 i love how this came out, and i intended it to look like this


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

This ones gone :angel:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.any good parts left? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 1 2006, 09:24 AM~6085688
> *dam.any good parts left? :biggrin:
> *



Honestly I don’t know. Those were the only pics I found of that car. It doesn’t look like much would be left though.

But now some happier pics! :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 1 2006, 11:19 AM~6086441
> *
> *


king brougham uffin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i'm already buzzed and what??!!


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 2 2006, 06:10 AM~6086365
> *
> *


nice lac:thumbsup:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

80'd out 90!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=758405058


:0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Sep 6 2006, 07:42 PM~6118692
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=758405058
> :0  :0  :0
> *


DAMN! :0


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Sep 6 2006, 07:50 PM~6119153
> *DAMN! :0
> *


x2


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Sep 6 2006, 07:26 PM~6119915
> *
> *


enough with these caddys already :angry: 
post the caddys wit 13's / 14's wires


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

T.T.T.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 18 2006, 12:25 AM~6194884
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey what ever happened to that cadi? i dont ever see it anymore...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET PICS??


----------



## LeZzZz_Go (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ME LIKES


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Sep 18 2006, 07:09 AM~6195747
> *hey what ever happened to that cadi? i dont ever see it anymore...
> *


someone stole the seats and it was hit on the side by another car....the owner got a house and spent his money remodeling it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's mine.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Fleetwood in England


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

nice reflection.........


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

herez minez


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## ridincadi (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:dunno: just messing around...











to bad i got the camera in this shot....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I kinda like that. Well...except the doors. I cant stand lambo's.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Sep 26 2006, 10:40 PM~6250954
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THERES A FAKE ASS PAUL WALL ON YOURE CADDY?? :scrutinize:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ^^^^^^^^


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

nice caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 5 2006, 01:29 PM~6313052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

R.I.P. 90 Hello 82!


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey fred when you took of the frame what else did you have to take off, I am in the process right now just took of the gas tank yesterday, the tranny linkage, all firewall wiring, just have the ac componets, and master cylinder that i know of left.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 5 2006, 06:30 PM~6313914
> *nice caddy :thumbsup:
> *


  LOVE THE ONE IN YOUR AVI TOO??


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 26 2006, 05:52 PM~6250601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT FOR A SWEET ASS TOPIC


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Oct 25 2006, 08:13 AM~6440672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 5 2006, 06:41 PM~6315117
> *Hey fred when you took of the frame what else did you have to take off, I am in the process right now just took of the gas tank yesterday, the tranny linkage, all firewall wiring, just have the ac componets, and master cylinder that i know of left.
> *


First take off the hood and front clip. Then the steering column. Dont forget the bolts that hold the body to the frame :biggrin: . Since we were junking the body of the 4dr, we just started lifting and pretty much cutting anything in the way. 
Heres a quick before and after of my Cadillac.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Oct 27 2006, 07:57 PM~6459728
> *First take off the hood and front clip. Then the steering column. Dont forget the bolts that hold the body to the frame :biggrin: . Since we were junking the body of the 4dr, we just started lifting and pretty much cutting anything in the way.
> Heres a quick before and after of my Cadillac.
> 
> ...


Lookin Good Uso.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84coupe_@Jul 18 2002, 10:08 PM~44920
> *This is mine
> 
> 
> ...


whats up. It's BP :biggrin:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 1 2006, 02:05 PM~6485686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 1 2006, 02:04 PM~6485676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does that car belong to R/O still or is it Lux?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Nov 2 2006, 07:36 PM~6494004
> *Does that car belong to R/O still or is it Lux?
> *


Belonged to Rollerz now in Luxurious.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 2 2006, 05:38 PM~6494018
> *Belonged to Rollerz now in Luxurious.
> *


Thats coo.... Thanks


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

my wifes caddy


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Nov 2 2006, 11:41 PM~6496413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats bad.


----------



## CadillacFever (Nov 3, 2006)

Heres my caddi just got it about a month ago put some 2o's on it, it;s in for paint right now.  









This is my daily, do you know what it is?????? :uh:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Oct 31 2006, 12:47 PM~6479834
> *Lookin Good Uso.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFever_@Nov 3 2006, 03:23 PM~6500086
> *
> 
> This is my daily, do you know what it is?????? :uh:
> ...


KIA Sorento? :dunno:


----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Aug 13 2006, 08:49 PM~5961597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you get the tops that overlap the side moldings like this? I thought they all went above the molding?


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

juicin in progress :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice caddy.


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks... that my everyday driver... uffin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

my 93


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice Caddy's


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

NICE!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 08:47 AM~6572579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 09:47 AM~6572579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MOTHERFUCKER IS CLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 15 2006, 01:38 PM~6574049
> *MOTHERFUCKER IS  CLEAN! :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah it is. Looks like it was just washed. :biggrin:


----------



## 66Kaddy (Oct 23, 2006)

now...









someday...








^trying to get a pearl white...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@Nov 6 2006, 02:38 AM~6511945
> *Where do you get the tops that overlap the side moldings like this? I thought they all went above the molding?
> *


it came like this from Cadillac . Its a presedential if that helps.


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@Nov 6 2006, 12:38 AM~6511945
> *Where do you get the tops that overlap the side moldings like this? I thought they all went above the molding?
> *


Does anyone know????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

Are 83 Fleetwood sets any different than 90-91 Fleetwood set??


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 7 2005, 02:47 PM~3237543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny thats my hearse :cheesy:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@Nov 16 2006, 02:43 PM~6582629
> *Are 83 Fleetwood sets any different than 90-91 Fleetwood set??
> *


Anyone???


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

the best lacs that rolled in homestead florida love it or hate it


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 18 2006, 02:31 AM~6593569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

HERES THE FIRST ONE


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

SECOND ONE


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

THIRD ONE "EL CUERVO" REPIN IN FULL EFECT


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

cant remeber if i put mine in the caddy fest yet so heres a pic....... :biggrin:


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

setup


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Nov 19 2006, 01:57 PM~6599164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That candy orange caddy is a bad motherfucker.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

them LOWLYFE boys sure love some cadillacs :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

gotta love the caddi's


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## gothearse (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

BOS RIDAHS L.V.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I really like that^ but he should of left the skirts alone.


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

IT'$ A CADILLAC WORLD!!! :cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

ne 1 ever seen one of these


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

ne 1 ever seen this


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

wow :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2006, 06:57 AM~6770009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass fuk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2006, 08:57 AM~6770009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

I like that look, very tight


----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

I seen a top on a fleetwood that overlap the rear quarter trim does anyone have pics of one, and what top is it?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2006, 08:57 AM~6770009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nICE tUCK sKIM!!!*


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2006, 09:10 PM~6710918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


caddy clean as hell what year is it ?


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@Dec 18 2006, 04:34 AM~6778700
> *I seen a top on a fleetwood that overlap the rear quarter trim does anyone have pics of one, and what top is it?
> *













This one? if so its a presidential....from what i'm told


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 19 2006, 04:31 AM~6784185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this? NICE work on that Caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

If I remember correctly this was at the 2002 California International Auto Show - Anaheim, California 

I remember I took some pics of the Tovar's Fleetline


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

my 93 fleetwood i just copted last week.








my 81 coupe with a euro clip.green to blue kamelion flip.








money over bitches 4 life


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

I KNOW THIS IS A CADDY FEST, BUT DOES ANYONE HAVE MORE PICS OF THAT BROWN ROASMASTER?








[/quote]


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@Dec 18 2006, 01:34 AM~6778700
> *I seen a top on a fleetwood that overlap the rear quarter trim does anyone have pics of one, and what top is it?
> *


IVE ALSO BEEN LOOKING FOR A TOP LIKE THIS, ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO ORDER ONE FROM?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 25 2006, 11:03 PM~6825758
> *IVE ALSO BEEN LOOKING FOR A TOP LIKE THIS, ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO ORDER ONE FROM?
> 
> 
> ...


i got one homie, im removing it in the next week or so. The car is with Topo right now doing some work but let me know if your interested.pm me


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> i got one homie, im removing it in the next week or so. The car is with Topo right now doing some work but let me know if your interested.pm me
> [/b]


ARIGHT ILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

I KNOW THIS IS A CADDY FEST, BUT DOES ANYONE HAVE MORE PICS OF THAT BROWN ROASMASTER?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2006, 08:57 AM~6770009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKIN SICK :0


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 26 2006, 11:33 AM~6827435
> *THATS FUCKIN SICK :0
> *



YEA IT IS... JUST MADE ME THROW UP :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Dec 26 2006, 12:34 PM~6827447
> *YEA IT IS... JUST MADE ME THROW UP  :uh:
> *


DAMN I DONT SEE HOW ANYBODY CAN HATE ON THAT BIGBODY, ITS SLAMMED WITH THE CUSTOM SKIRTS THATS TIGHT TO ME


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

AT LEAST ITS SLAMMED
BUT............
*13s ALL DAY EVERY DAY !!*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SO ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL YOUR CARS ON 13s


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 26 2006, 11:37 AM~6827471
> *SO ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL YOUR CARS ON 13s
> *


ALL OF MINE ARE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THEY AINT Ds THOUGH


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

NOPE, NEVER SAID THEY ARE.. 9 OUT OF 10 PPL UP HERE DONT HAVE D'S...... ONLY THING I'M GOING TO PUT D'S ON IS MY 53 BELAIR


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IF YOU GONNA PUT 13S ON EVERYTHANG IT GOT TO BE Dz


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Dec 26 2006, 11:34 AM~6827447
> *YEA IT IS... JUST MADE ME THROW UP  :uh:
> *



FOOL I HAVE STAMPED DAYTONS TOO :uh: I DONT RUN THEM IN SHITTY WINTER. AND I DONT FUCK WITH NO CHINAS EITHER.


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 26 2006, 11:49 AM~6827543
> *FOOL I HAVE STAMPED DAYTONS TOO  :uh: I DONT RUN THEM IN SHITTY WINTER. AND I DONT FUCK WITH NO CHINAS EITHER.
> *



NOW I LIKE THAT PICTURE..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEAH FOO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 26 2006, 11:42 AM~6827508
> *IF YOU GONNA PUT 13S ON EVERYTHANG IT GOT TO BE Dz
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I LIKE EM BOTH


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> I KNOW THIS IS A CADDY FEST, BUT DOES ANYONE HAVE MORE PICS OF THAT BROWN ROASMASTER?


[/quote]
NO BUT ILL GET U SOME HES FROM MY CLUB


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^aright homie thanks


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

TTT



> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 26 2006, 09:21 AM~6827351
> *I KNOW THIS IS A CADDY FEST, BUT DOES ANYONE HAVE MORE PICS OF THAT BROWN ROASMASTER?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

how the hell do you post pics here?


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

my car.. painted it tuesday night


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Dec 28 2006, 04:48 PM~6847193
> *my car.. painted it tuesday night
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish i could paint and clear w-out a respirator :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\a164.jpg


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 6 2007, 04:21 PM~6919792
> *I wish i could paint and clear w-out a respirator :thumbsup:
> *


Why would you want to ? It might be awkward to wear but it's helping you save your life.


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 6 2007, 11:27 PM~6923005
> *Why would you want to ? It might be awkward to wear but it's helping you save your life.
> *


i believe that might possibly be sarcasm?


----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## KINGCADILLAC (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)




----------



## 93fleetwoodlowlow (Apr 20, 2005)

This ain't a lowrider but here is one of my Caddies:










2003 Cadillac CTS 1sc luxury sport.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93fleetwoodlowlow_@Jan 7 2007, 12:23 PM~6925506
> *This ain't a lowrider but here is one of my Caddies:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey glad to see you joined, post up the fleet its way more better. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Jan 7 2007, 03:01 AM~6924215
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGCADILLAC_@Jan 7 2007, 02:03 AM~6924219
> *
> *


that mutherfucker is clean


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

mine :biggrin:


----------



## 93fleetwoodlowlow (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 7 2007, 03:57 PM~6926039
> *Hey glad to see you joined, post up the fleet its way more better. :biggrin:
> *


whats up man? my 95 is all stock... they dont want to see that. i dont have my 93 no more. 

but if you insist:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93fleetwoodlowlow_@Jan 7 2007, 04:38 PM~6926722
> *whats up man?  my 95 is all stock... they dont want to see that.  i dont have my 93 no more.
> 
> but if you insist:
> ...


Nice, but be careful on here it will influence you to lowride that bigbody.


----------



## 93fleetwoodlowlow (Apr 20, 2005)

haha, the thought already got to me. about 2 weeks ago i started thinking... ya know, you miss your lowriders. you sold your 92. you are a lowrider. why roll stock? so i am saving up to start the work on it. BUT! plans will stop if the ECU is cracked for the 3.2 CTS' (they cracked the 3.6 and are about 80% on the 3.2). the CTS will be getting turbo'd or supercharged.  

hopefully some of my stocks go real well and i can cash out a couple things. the other day i traded my Nasdaq stock and made about 600 bucks. not bad for one day i dont think.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93fleetwoodlowlow_@Jan 7 2007, 10:42 PM~6929626
> *haha, the thought already got to me.  about 2 weeks ago i started thinking... ya know, you miss your lowriders.  you sold your 92.  you are a lowrider.  why roll stock?  so i am saving up to start the work on it.  BUT!  plans will stop if the ECU is cracked for the 3.2 CTS' (they cracked the 3.6 and are about 80% on the 3.2).  the CTS will be getting turbo'd or supercharged.
> 
> hopefully some of my stocks go real well and i can cash out a couple things.  the other day i traded my Nasdaq stock and made about 600 bucks.  not bad for one day i dont think.
> *


I havent sold any of my lacs.


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Jan 8 2007, 05:15 AM~6931352
> *
> *


Nice. I like it.


----------



## 93fleetwoodlowlow (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 8 2007, 03:00 AM~6930843
> *I havent sold any of my lacs.
> *


i kinda had to sell mine. i had the 92 Brougham and the 78 Seville. didnt really have much choice at the time. but since i have replaced with the 95 and you know i totaled the 93 right? hows you black beauty? started working on her yet?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 93fleetwoodlowlow (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 8 2007, 03:00 AM~6930843
> *I havent sold any of my lacs.
> *


GODAMN! have you seen the new CTS? this thing is beautiful:





















































300hp w/ awd option. haha, well damn, guess ill be saving up. dont guess i'll be lowriding after all.


----------



## 93fleetwoodlowlow (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

too small of a car for me... mini-lac


----------



## 93fleetwoodlowlow (Apr 20, 2005)

the CTS isnt really that small. there is a lot of room. im a big guy and i fit very comfortably in mine.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93fleetwoodlowlow_@Jan 8 2007, 04:47 PM~6935438
> *GODAMN!  have you seen the new CTS?  this thing is beautiful:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice, but not my type of ride, I need a frame. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## 93fleetwoodlowlow (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Jan 8 2007, 09:41 PM~6937219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see he's cool, he likes it.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93fleetwoodlowlow_@Jan 8 2007, 09:36 PM~6938327
> *it has a frame... and is rwd.
> see he's cool, he likes it.
> *


Doubt it, maybe a subframe, like all the new rearwheel drive lacs.


----------



## 93fleetwoodlowlow (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 9 2007, 03:45 AM~6940355
> *Doubt it, maybe a subframe, like all the new rearwheel drive lacs.
> *


meh, semantics. its an awesome car. :biggrin: started work on you 95 yet?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93fleetwoodlowlow_@Jan 8 2007, 10:36 PM~6938327
> *it has a frame... and is rwd.
> see he's cool, he likes it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93fleetwoodlowlow_@Jan 9 2007, 11:12 AM~6942128
> *meh, semantics.  its an awesome car.  :biggrin:  started work on you 95 yet?
> *


Not really its just my daily I got a 59 impala, I need to start on.


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Any pics of 80`s with skirts.....


----------



## 93fleetwoodlowlow (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 9 2007, 01:26 PM~6942201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when the hell did you get that? you need to get a CTS as a daily and be cool like your boy Low here :biggrin: i know, i gotta get started on my Fleetwood... again... for the second time. she is only driven on the weekends but i dont know if i can go through losing another lowrider again man. hopefully that wont ever happen.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93fleetwoodlowlow_@Jan 9 2007, 11:20 PM~6948792
> *
> when the hell did you get that?  you need to get a CTS as a daily and be cool like your boy Low here  :biggrin:  i know, i gotta get started on my Fleetwood... again... for the second time.  she is only driven on the weekends but i dont know if i can go through losing another lowrider again man.  hopefully that wont ever happen.
> *


Ill never own a newer caddy, I only like lowriders, if I was rich maybe a cts-v for a daily but I doubt that. I have had the impala for about 6 months.


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

my 79 caddy 06 ITB-Indianapolis, IN.


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Jan 8 2007, 04:15 AM~6931352
> *
> *


I HAVE A ? IS IT TRU THAT THEY BE KILLING MUTHA FUCKERS OUT THER IN TEX 4 THEM RIMS


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jan 11 2007, 03:34 PM~6961346
> *I HAVE A ? IS IT TRU THAT THEY BE KILLING MUTHA FUCKERS OUT THER IN TEX  4 THEM RIMS
> *


They're worth a lot of money so I wouldn't be surprised if people did it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Jan 11 2007, 01:26 PM~6961290
> *my 79 caddy 06 ITB-Indianapolis, IN.
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight.


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

I HAVE FAMILLY THAT LIVES IN TEXAS THEY TELL ME THAT THOS RIMES RUN ABOUT $3000 A SET.


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

I CULD GET THEM HEAR IN THE CHI 4 $200 AND UNLOUD THEM FOR A KILLING OUT THER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93fleetwoodlowlow_@Jan 10 2007, 12:20 AM~6948792
> *whats up homie?
> ahhhhh dammit... i miss doing that.  i want to start on my Fleetwood but i gotta save up for my next CTS.
> when the hell did you get that?  you need to get a CTS as a daily and be cool like your boy Low here  :biggrin:  i know, i gotta get started on my Fleetwood... again... for the second time.  she is only driven on the weekends but i dont know if i can go through losing another lowrider again man.  hopefully that wont ever happen.
> *


nuttin much bro!!!ya u gonna have to hustle for the new cts


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Jan 11 2007, 02:26 PM~6961290
> *my 79 caddy 06 ITB-Indianapolis, IN.
> 
> 
> ...


sup pare , tight lac good to see more filipinos doin tha damn thang out there


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Jan 11 2007, 01:26 PM~6961290
> *my 79 caddy 06 ITB-Indianapolis, IN.
> 
> 
> ...


man thats fresh!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jan 11 2007, 02:42 PM~6961420
> *I CULD GET THEM HEAR IN THE CHI  4 $200 AND UNLOUD THEM FOR A KILLING OUT THER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT EVEN SELLIN THEM COULD GETCHA JACKED SO MAKE SHUR ITS SUMONE YOU KNOW AND TRUST.......ITS LIKE THE DOPE GAME YOU DONT JUST SELL TO SOMEONE YOU DONT KNOW


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jan 11 2007, 12:34 PM~6961346
> *I HAVE A ? IS IT TRU THAT THEY BE KILLING MUTHA FUCKERS OUT THER IN TEX  4 THEM RIMS
> *



hell they die over them rims the real ones.you got to be staped.


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

sorry straped!


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 08:42 AM~6990886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAAAAAAAADDD MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTHTHTHAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin: SHUT YOOOO MOUTH :thumbsup:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

THIS IS MINE :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jan 15 2007, 02:24 PM~6992360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice any side pics? :biggrin:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

Documents and Settings\PATTY\My Documents :thumbsup:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jan 15 2007, 01:25 PM~6992797
> *Documents and Settings\PATTY\My Documents :thumbsup:
> *


HOLD ON I FUCKED UP :twak:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

THER YOU GO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

WIELL IM @ IT HEAR IS A NOTHER


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

coming soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jan 15 2007, 02:30 PM~6992850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I thought the black rims wouldn't go with the car, but they don't look bad at all.


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

the black rims are 4 sale $600 and i have a 90's convertion kit 4 sale also :thumbsup: $1500


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Im loving it, real tight bro!


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 16 2007, 10:54 AM~7001154
> *coming soon!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 4 door or a 2 door looks like the cady that im parting out


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 16 2007, 11:20 AM~7001452
> *Im loving it, real tight bro!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jan 16 2007, 11:22 AM~7001465
> *is that a 4 door or  a 2 door looks like the cady that im parting out
> *


its a 4 door


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Jan 11 2007, 12:26 PM~6961290
> *my 79 caddy 06 ITB-Indianapolis, IN.
> 
> 
> ...


THE TRIM ON THE HOOD, DOORS, THATS NOT FROM THE FACTORY IS IT ??  ....IT LOOKS NICE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 16 2007, 01:47 PM~7001737
> *THE TRIM ON THE HOOD, DOORS, THATS NOT FROM THE FACTORY IS IT ??   ....IT LOOKS NICE !!  :thumbsup:
> *


yes, Jessie its factory.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jan 15 2007, 03:30 PM~6992850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This pic is the shit ass down front up!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:0 *MR.CADILLAC*, INDIVIDUALS*512*

 :biggrin: What up Craig, what up Brian! I see you 2! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 16 2007, 01:50 PM~7001780
> *This pic is the shit ass down front up!!
> *


I like my woman front down ass up!! :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 01:52 PM~7001807
> *I like my woman front down ass up!! :cheesy:
> *


YOU AINT LYING, JUSTA TAKING THAT SHIT TO!

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 08:42 AM~6990886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 11:49 AM~7001767
> *yes, Jessie its factory.....
> *


SUP BRIAN ?? ILL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY OR NEXT !! IVE NEVER SEEN THAT TRIM ON THOSE CADI'S !!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 16 2007, 01:57 PM~7001884
> *SUP BRIAN ?? ILL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY OR NEXT !! IVE NEVER SEEN THAT TRIM ON THOSE CADI'S !!
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jan 15 2007, 12:24 PM~6992360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC !! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 16 2007, 02:03 PM~7001964
> *NICE PIC !!  :thumbsup:
> *


:0 KEEP THE BLACK WHEELS! Different is good! 
Damn I forgot to black the seat! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 16 2007, 12:34 PM~7002311
> *:0 KEEP THE BLACK WHEELS! Different is good!
> Damn I forgot to black the seat!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 16 2007, 12:34 PM~7002311
> *:0 KEEP THE BLACK WHEELS! Different is good!
> Damn I forgot to black the seat!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: :buttkick:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 16 2007, 12:03 PM~7001964
> *NICE PIC !!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 16 2007, 11:50 AM~7001780
> *This pic is the shit ass down front up!!
> *


IT WASENT LOKED UP :biggrin:


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 12 2007, 11:42 PM~6975396
> *sup pare , tight lac good to see more filipinos doin tha damn thang out there
> *




Thanks bro...............holdin it down for the pinoys in the midwest!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2007, 11:42 PM~6975404
> *man thats fresh!
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 16 2007, 12:47 PM~7001737
> *THE TRIM ON THE HOOD, DOORS, THATS NOT FROM THE FACTORY IS IT ??   ....IT LOOKS NICE !!  :thumbsup:
> *


All trim is factory. This car was clean when I built it. It sat in a barn for 20 years before I got it. The only trim I'm missin is the fender trim.......it was all beat up so I never put it back on. I need some if anyone has any.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Jan 16 2007, 09:47 PM~7007864
> *Thanks bro...............holdin it down for the pinoys in the midwest!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah! oh wait...im not pinoy... :biggrin:


----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Thrilla-n-Manila (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jan 16 2007, 10:55 PM~7007984
> *yeah! oh wait...im not pinoy... :biggrin:
> *



Oh wait \...........I better throw some shouts out to curbserver and ANIMOSITY C.C. .........for helping out and finding the car for me


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Jan 16 2007, 09:57 PM~7008014
> *Oh wait \...........I better throw some shouts out to curbserver and ANIMOSITY C.C. .........for helping out and finding the car for me
> *


 clean :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

clik hear if you want 2 c somthing realy funnyhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSQpzT3oNLs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

ok now clik on ithttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSQpzT3oNLs


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

ok mabe not just go 2 forums go 2 the chicogo topic clik on it ther :dunno:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

82 Fleetwood DELEGATION C.C central cal


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93fleetwoodlowlow_@Jan 7 2007, 03:38 PM~6926722
> *whats up man?  my 95 is all stock... they dont want to see that.  i dont have my 93 no more.
> 
> but if you insist:
> ...


Can someone tell me what color this is? It kind of looks like a dark green, is that right?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2007, 04:55 PM~7033069
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Got it fit up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big92fleet (Jan 18, 2006)

my 92
kandy red over silver


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 17 2007, 11:25 PM~7017632
> *82 Fleetwood DELEGATION C.C central cal
> 
> 
> ...


man im feeling this full top!


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

my70








my68
















back again 07


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

lookin @ these caddys makes me wanna fix 1 up again, props on all these lacs or like we say down south.....TIGHT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Thrilla-n-Manila_@Jan 17 2007, 12:55 AM~7007989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the 2 tone


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

just painted the first week of jan 07
1990 FOR SALE


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

My 68 is finnally painted just needs buffed out I'll post pics of it tomarrow


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

whoa i think i found heaven....  showin some love from iraq


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 22 2007, 10:21 PM~7057849
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Always liked that blue Escalade.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 22 2007, 08:21 PM~7057849
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Ballers, just playing nice lacs bro.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 22 2007, 07:21 PM~7057849
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet picture bro


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 13 2007, 02:14 AM~6976233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## ~Nando74~ (Jun 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Jan 23 2007, 04:20 PM~7065633
> *bad ass pic  :biggrin:
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

<a href="http://img250.imageshack.us/my.php?image=morepics0301ij1tv.jpg" target="_blank">


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

up up and away


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 27 2007, 05:34 PM~7103281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that gold one is bad


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Jan 29 2007, 06:54 AM~7115771
> *that gold one is bad
> *


isnt the gold one travis barkers?


----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

my new lac....... in the works


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

keep em coming rich :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jan 31 2007, 12:25 AM~7134766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats very tight old cadillac :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 11:14 AM~7156699
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+Jan 30 2007, 10:42 PM~7134950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Cheese, are both of these local...I can tell the first pic was taken at....damn just blanked on the shop name...Kings Canyon Rd.
The second is nice and looks just like one I was interested in purchasing, Inspirations?


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w188/ONE4SJ/

check out my 67 caddy makeover in progress :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

these are from when I went to South Gate back in 2000


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 2 2007, 12:12 PM~7157992
> *What up Cheese, are both of these local...I can tell the first pic was taken at....damn just blanked on the shop name...Kings Canyon Rd.
> The second is nice and looks just like one I was interested in purchasing, Inspirations?
> *


the second is one of our members dailys . ....Toppdogg (byron)


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 8 2007, 11:24 PM~7215754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 VERY NICE LAC


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION :biggrin:


----------



## 93fleetwoodlowlow (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey, any of you guys got pics of or can point me to, those 1993-96 Fleetwoods that were converted to coupes?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 12:14 PM~7156699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT ANYMORE OF THOSE


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

if u got more of those engraved caddi plates for the pump hit me up with a pm if the price is right would like a set


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

my girl's


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

DAMN :0 thats clean


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 7 2007, 05:09 PM~7430827
> *DAMN  :0 thats clean
> 
> 
> ...


My Old Big Body.........805 Built..........


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

.....


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

[/IMG]

heres mine


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## AceBoogie (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 7 2007, 05:58 PM~7430244
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT GREEN DEVILLE IS FUCKIN SICK WIT IT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

http://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p26/ric...gDSC01297-1.jpg


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Mar 8 2007, 03:17 AM~7434519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Mar 8 2007, 12:42 AM~7434465
> *My Old Big Body.........805 Built..........
> *


you got any more pics of it


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p26/ric.../DSC01297-1.jpg


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p26/ric.../DSC01300-2.jpg


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

MY 01 DEVILLE ON 22'S PAINTED BY ROB VANDERSLICE!


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

COMPTON'S IN DA HOUSE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MY 78 COUPE ....JUST FINISHED PAINT


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

My old '88








My '94 I just picked up yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

My 93 in the making


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

my caddys


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 7 2007, 05:09 PM~7430827
> *DAMN  :0 thats clean
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 15 2007, 08:06 PM~7487285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN !!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THE MAYOR :yes: :yes:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: "OG" GANGSTA EDITION, Gangsta Edition


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 15 2007, 09:54 PM~7488204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THATS NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

more pics of my project


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

heres some of my 90.. just got it back together bout 2 weeks ago...


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> heres some of my 90.. just got it back together bout 2 weeks ago...
> 
> Sick, what color did u use


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I WOULD NEVER DO THIS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

mine


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

My 52


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Mar 24 2007, 09:19 AM~7542556
> *
> 
> My 52
> *


Nice  

What kind of tires are those?


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

yokohama 215/45-17 with a custom white wall


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Mar 27 2007, 01:21 AM~7559457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Robbie!


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Its Rob jackass!........hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 23 2007, 12:25 AM~7534596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHHHHHHHYYYYYY??????????????? :ugh: :ugh: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## bluntman91deville (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Mar 27 2007, 05:27 PM~7563691
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ILL WIT IT


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Jan 24 2007, 04:06 PM~7074217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jan 7 2007, 04:46 PM~6927109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 27 2007, 01:21 AM~7558816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESE SPOOKY (Feb 5, 2007)

I miss my caddy


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

One of my favorites :biggrin: 








:thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

where all the caddies at?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

DATS OM JACKS HUH :biggrin:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 21 2007, 05:19 PM~7743684
> *DATS OM JACKS HUH  :biggrin:
> *


yep puttin on a new bumper, but i liked the way it looked so i had to get a pic :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

YEA I NO I DID DAT 2 BUT I TOOK DA PIC ON MY PHONE IT LOOKED HELLA REAL


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

damn I almost forgot about this topic ..... T T T


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## salinas (Jan 2, 2005)

I KNOW IT DONT LOOK SO GOOD,MY LOW-LOW NEED SOME WORK TO BE DONE ,AT LEAST I DONT LET IT GO DOWN HOPE NEXT TIME BE FIXED AND PUT SOME GOOD PICS


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## texasswanga (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 22 2007, 10:26 PM~7534198
> *
> 
> 
> ...




how did u get those caprice lights put in homie dat shit playa i wana do that to mine how did u do it


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@May 28 2007, 07:36 AM~7991339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

:biggrin: My new baby


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

firme ass bigbody right here just clean and simple much props homie :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@May 24 2007, 03:07 PM~7972224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 19 2007, 09:39 PM~8138720
> *firme ass bigbody right here just clean and simple much props homie  :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *











thank's hommie leo's customs just finished the rest of the chrome


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Jun 19 2007, 10:26 PM~8139104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OnTheBottle (Jun 19, 2007)

My 71 Coupe
Day I brought it home








Few Months Later








Parked next to my 70 Electra... Yeah I like em big...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the wife's 89, i have a booty kit for it, just need to paint in


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## _charles_ (Jan 25, 2007)

No bags, or hydro's yet... (sorry)


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Jun 23 2007, 07:34 PM~8163441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car looks like mine before








but here it is now


----------



## E-RUPT (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by one_@Nov 3 2002, 03:42 PM~215608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*T T T*


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

any one have pics of a 66 coupe deville????


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

GANGSTER ^


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINJA_@Jul 20 2007, 01:18 PM~8353149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fukin hot ...................any 1 know were i can get parts for 1????????


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 21 2007, 01:32 AM~8357557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ........,TIGHT ASS RIDE MAN!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 20 2007, 11:32 PM~8357557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your son a fool........Straight up "Island Style"!!!!!!! I know he's got some Zorries (Flip-Flops) on too. :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 20 2007, 11:37 PM~8357579
> *DAMN ........,TIGHT ASS RIDE MAN!
> *


thx uce :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 20 2007, 11:38 PM~8357585
> *Your son a fool........Straight up "Island Style"!!!!!!!  I know he's got some Zorries (Flip-Flops) on too. :biggrin:
> *


you how we dew uso!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

can a chevy 350 fit a 66 cadi/???/


----------



## thedoncadillac (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry for the poor picture, its off a camera phone... but this is my new project.
1986 cadillac deville


----------



## Caddy Royal (Jul 21, 2007)

New toy hittin the streets soon. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 21 2007, 03:33 AM~8357851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cadi is it juiced?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

my 87


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

Shot with SP320 at 2007-07-24








Shot with SP320 at 2007-07-24








Shot with SP320 at 2007-07-24








Shot with SP320 at 2007-07-24


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

CHECK OUT MY LAC
http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t148/ka...nt=bd6f2f22.pbw


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Jul 24 2007, 10:45 PM~8385243
> *CHECK OUT MY LAC
> http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t148/ka...nt=bd6f2f22.pbw
> *


NICE RIDE HOMIE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Jul 24 2007, 11:45 PM~8385243
> *CHECK OUT MY LAC
> http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t148/ka...nt=bd6f2f22.pbw
> *


sweet........... :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

got a new one started.
ditched the 79 and got a 84 :biggrin: 
almost ready for paint.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

i was going to put 13 but 20" fit ok


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's my 97 Cadillac DeVille. I want to put 13/7s on it, but from the sounds of it it's not possible without grinding down the brake calipers. I think it looks good now on Vogues, but I'm a fan of lowriders. Any ideas?


----------



## GRAPE (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Jul 26 2007, 04:24 AM~8394308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CADDY BRO.


----------



## HUSTLE UP (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## NewMovementLac (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

-JON'S- 94' CADI' FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM- -TUCSONS FINEST C.C., TUCSON AZ-


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:0  -BRIAN'S- -93' CADI' FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM- -TUCSONS FINEST C.C., TUCSON AZ- :0


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 25 2007, 09:25 PM~8392742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 25 2007, 09:25 PM~8392742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What year is this Caddy and are there more on here like this one?


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

my cadi is on my profile, its a 87 cadi slammed on 13'' L.A. wires


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

i want to put the 5th wheel on back of my ride.... i have the rim and tire... where to i get the actual holder?


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Mar 27 2007, 03:27 PM~7563691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 20 2007, 11:32 PM~8357557
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*LOOKIN GOOD UCE!*


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Aug 5 2007, 02:42 PM~8476702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn tight right there


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Aug 4 2007, 05:14 PM~8471864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 5 2007, 01:48 PM~8476730
> *damn tight right there
> *


thks bro!


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlW9s3S742Y


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

my lac!!!!single pump


----------



## BigDeep (Sep 11, 2005)

here's my Caddy (white 1963 coupe deville) my buddies cherry black 64 next to it 







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

my lac


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born_2_Die_@Aug 5 2007, 04:21 AM~8473036
> *What year is this Caddy and are there more on here like this one?
> *


66/67/68..... i'm lookin for a car like this (convertible) and i need some inspiration, so if you found some more pics let me know


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

fucking them cats head up in Germany


----------



## curbsurfin-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Aug 30 2007, 12:44 AM~8675796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice caddy


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sjcstllo0612_@Aug 10 2007, 06:49 AM~8519832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT DID YOU DO TO MAKE THEM FIT? WHAT SIZE?


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 30 2007, 11:22 AM~8678567
> *thats a nice caddy
> *


THANX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

mines the green one, 
this whas at a DC picnic we had a weekend ago, 
this blacc caddy was my favorite, 
and this white one wasnt finished but it was gettin there


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

LOOKIN FOR COVERTIBLE CADILLAC 60Z OR 70Z ON BIG WHEELS FOR MUSIC VIDEO IN ATLANTA

WE WILL BE FILMING THE "SO HOOD" REMIX AND WE NEED THAT CAR FOR BIG BOI SCENE FROM OUTKAST

PLZ REPLY ASAP

VIA EMAIL [email protected]

CONTACT ME ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS 

DG


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

LOOKIN FOR COVERTIBLE CADILLAC 60Z OR 70Z ON BIG WHEELS FOR MUSIC VIDEO IN ATLANTA

WE WILL BE FILMING THE "SO HOOD" REMIX AND WE NEED THAT CAR FOR BIG BOI SCENE FROM OUTKAST

PLZ REPLY ASAP

VIA EMAIL [email protected]

CONTACT ME ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS 

DG


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Oct 13 2007, 08:38 PM~8995053
> *LOOKIN FOR COVERTIBLE CADILLAC 60Z OR 70Z ON BIG WHEELS FOR MUSIC VIDEO IN ATLANTA
> 
> WE WILL BE FILMING THE "SO HOOD" REMIX AND WE NEED THAT CAR FOR BIG BOI SCENE FROM OUTKAST
> ...


you got to put that on EAST COAST RYDERS under the atl fest


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born_2_Die_@Aug 4 2007, 10:21 PM~8473036
> *What year is this Caddy and are there more on here like this one?
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

MINE MONROE N.C.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

3rd place traditional of the year


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 14 2007, 05:30 PM~8998605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey man got any more pics of this caddy?


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 14 2007, 02:36 PM~8998632
> *hey man got any more pics of this caddy?
> *


SORRY HOMIE THAT WAS THE ONLY ONE I HAD!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

mine :uh:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2007, 01:32 AM~9036168
> *mine  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, cheer up :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 19 2007, 12:32 AM~9036173
> *looks good, cheer up :cheesy:
> *


passenger front cylinder stuck today, locked it up and wont go back down unless I loosen the line to the cylinder to relieve the pressure.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2007, 01:39 AM~9036210
> *passenger front cylinder stuck today, locked it up and wont go back down unless I loosen the line to the cylinder to relieve the pressure.
> *



damn, that sucks homie


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

This is my homebois caddy all original with 13" center golds with vogue tires :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

My Blue Caddy


















My White Caddy


















My Lowrider


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

IT's a feew lacs in this pic....


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 15 2007, 04:15 PM~9236106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=8az4gep&s=1


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

cell phone pics


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any pics of the interior and setup, that has to be one of the cleanest 4DR broughams around :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 2 2007, 09:31 PM~9358184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

The Last Lac I Built The Documentary


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn that mofuckas RED :biggrin: looks really clean though


> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Dec 2 2007, 09:46 PM~9359177
> *The Last Lac I Built The Documentary
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN' (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6s7m0qw&s=1


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Dec 2 2007, 09:46 PM~9359177
> *The Last Lac I Built The Documentary
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Dec 14 2007, 06:49 AM~9451601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

this is my caddy project

its not buffed and polished yet








































































[/quote]


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

2da top locos


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## tofnlows10 (Jan 15, 2007)

love caddys!

need more 60s tho!


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

any 63's in here or out there?


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

my baby. diamind in the rough


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Dec 3 2007, 12:46 AM~9359177
> *The Last Lac I Built The Documentary
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: FUCKING CLEAN RIDE HOMIE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> this is my caddy project
> 
> its not buffed and polished yet


[/quote]
looking good so far.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i like that color :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

$2200 OBO miami fl


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tofnlows10_@Dec 17 2007, 06:02 PM~9472395
> *love caddys!
> 
> need more 60s tho!
> *


i second that :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

looking good so far.
[/quote]

THANKS


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 26 2007, 11:17 AM~9534212
> *i like that color  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE I GOT MORE PICS


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*Bumblebee *


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

I think this one is a 37 model?










With a northstar v8.


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

This truck had an Escalade front clip.....and whatever done out back.


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## LowLady (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 25 2007, 02:00 PM~9527422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

T T T


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

me


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 5 2008, 10:45 AM~10342123
> *me
> 
> 
> ...


 I like.


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Apr 5 2008, 10:55 AM~10342164
> *I like.
> *


thank you :worship: 
fools dont be realizin how much work goes into this!
again thank you!


----------



## steillex (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## uniquelowlac (Mar 29, 2008)

a few of mine


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i might be selling a hard to find set of 80-85 fleetwood coupe chrome rockers for bout $275 shipped the long peices need smoothed others are straight but need polished,i'll post pics later today but its a complete set and you can pick them up im in cincinnati,ohio 45240 area


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

my caddy
























:cheesy:
[/quote]
















[/quote]

















































[/quote]


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 12 2008, 10:43 PM~10402607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by one_@Nov 3 2002, 12:42 PM~215608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT YEAR ARE THESE CADI'S ??*


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 26 2008, 09:57 PM~10511241
> *WHAT YEAR ARE THESE CADI'S ??
> *


66 and 65


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Apr 26 2008, 09:46 PM~10511936
> *66 and 65
> *


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here are a few pics of when i first got the car and what it looks like now, so far. not yet finished but still looking good.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 27 2008, 02:36 PM~10514886
> *here are a few pics of when i first got the car and what it looks like now, so far. not yet finished but still looking good.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 27 2008, 01:40 PM~10514912
> *very nice
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

My caddy getting leafed and striped. :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Lacriddin (Nov 15, 2007)

looks good, i'm doin some stripes next week


----------



## Lacriddin (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Lacriddin (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Lacriddin (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lacriddin_@Apr 29 2008, 05:59 AM~10529739
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lacriddin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry, haven't got a lincoln, but i got a '93 Brougham with 100k for sale in the T-dot if you're interested.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Apr 28 2008, 02:29 PM~10523611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that color.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

My 82 with the fam in the back.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 28 2008, 02:05 PM~10523346
> *My caddy getting leafed and striped. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


it looks real good now. finally coming together.  :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...imageID=2555953


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...&imageID=822474


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lacriddin_@Apr 29 2008, 05:57 AM~10529733
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 29 2008, 04:51 PM~10534402
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good with them chrome chonies.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Apr 29 2008, 07:52 PM~10535992
> *looks good with them chrome chonies.
> *


THANX HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 29 2008, 04:51 PM~10534402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD WAY 2 REPP THE BIG GT FAMILY HOMIE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i25.tinypic.com/10potvl.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 29 2008, 08:29 PM~10536480
> *GOOD WAY 2 REPP THE BIG GT  FAMILY HOMIE LOOKING GOOD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

still working on her


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@Apr 30 2008, 11:26 PM~10546946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got any more pics of that nose?


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

oh $hit! i thought that's what i saw. awesome.


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks we have put alot of work in this car


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 29 2008, 08:29 PM~10536480
> *GOOD WAY 2 REPP THE BIG GT  FAMILY HOMIE LOOKING GOOD
> *


THANX HOMIE NOW I JUST NEED SOME GUTS AND ILL BE GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 29 2008, 08:30 PM~10536499
> *http://i25.tinypic.com/10potvl.jpg[/img]]
> *


ILL TRADE U BUT I KEEP THE CHROME UNDIES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@May 1 2008, 08:21 AM~10549587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A LOUISVILLE RIDE RIGHT THERE


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joey street style_@Apr 29 2008, 09:44 PM~10537616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you put a carb on yours? what engine do you have?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Something different I saw Saturday at a little local car get together....anybody else ever seen one?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^^^ holly shit 29 thousand!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 5 2008, 02:06 AM~10576618
> *^^^^^^^ holly shit 29 thousand!
> *


1 of 2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 4 2008, 11:46 PM~10576994
> *1 of 2 :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 liking the steering wheel chip :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Uncle Buck (May 6, 2008)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@May 6 2008, 07:40 PM~10592189
> *:0  :0  :0 liking the steering wheel chip :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I personally liked the backs of the front seats


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 4 2008, 09:13 PM~10575517
> *Something different I saw Saturday at a little local car get together....anybody else ever seen one?
> 
> 
> ...


its an old school maybach lol


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

here is a shitty photo shop i did of the cadi i have. this is what i want to do with my fleetwood. it will be just a toppless car. i am gonna try to make a solid frame for a top that will be removable. in the future for the car. tell me what you guys think.


----------



## chasim (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's my 94 Eldorado Touring Coupe.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Custom made STEERING WHEELS , PLAQUES, and more by LowriderPlacas.com/Lazerwerks.com


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i like mine better :biggrin: 

http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii247/tatt2danny1/Steering%20Wheel%
20[img]http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii247/tatt2danny1/Steering%20Wheel%20Install/11.jpgInstall/10.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 7 2008, 08:38 AM~10597490
> *i like mine better :biggrin:
> 
> Install/10.jpg[/IMG]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mannylak94 (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW THAT LOOKS LIKE A CHEAP COPY OF THE ORIGINAL .. STILL THINK FREDLAKS WHEEL LOOKS ALOT BETTER I GUESS BEING OG IS BETTER THAN ANYTHING...JUST MY OPINION..!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :uh: CHEAP COPY MY ASS 300 PLUS THE HUB TO FIT IT ON IS NOT CHEAP  :biggrin: PLUS THIS IS THE NEW LOGO NOT THE OLD PLAYED OUT ONE TOO. I LIKE THIS ONE BETTER, BUT MY OPINION


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@May 7 2008, 04:38 PM~10602009
> *:0 :uh:  CHEAP COPY MY ASS 300 PLUS THE HUB TO FIT IT ON IS NOT CHEAP   :biggrin: PLUS THIS IS THE NEW LOGO NOT THE OLD PLAYED OUT ONE TOO. I LIKE THIS ONE BETTER, BUT MY OPINION
> *


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mannylak94_@May 7 2008, 03:39 PM~10601579
> *WOW THAT LOOKS LIKE A CHEAP COPY OF THE ORIGINAL .. STILL THINK FREDLAKS WHEEL LOOKS ALOT BETTER I GUESS BEING OG IS BETTER THAN ANYTHING...JUST MY OPINION..!!
> *



I saw that one , is it Billet, that bitch is clean.


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

WE GOT THE NEW STYLE , we made one for the blue escalade from MANACOS C.C..


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## mr.77 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Jul 22 2002, 04:58 AM~50130
> *DDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!
> All these Cadillacs are makin my dick hard.  FUCK you gotta love them Lacs. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


clam down tiger!!!


----------



## mannylak94 (Oct 16, 2007)

I NEVER SAID THE WHEEL WASNT NICE JUST SAID I LIKED FREDLAKS BETTER DIDNT MEAN TO UPSET ANYONE WE ALL IN THE SAME GAME..!! CADILLAC PIMPIN


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas+May 8 2008, 05:43 AM~10606162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its all good, we all riderz  :biggrin: i made mine to be diffrent from the rest. in my opinion i like the wheel i have because it resembles the emblem more with the reith wrap in stead of the normal ring.


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

:biggrin:








heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

heres some Caddy's from our club.
"ModernTimes"</span> :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## oorefluxoo (Apr 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: Gotta lovem


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 30 2008, 11:34 PM~10776368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The only stamp of approval!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

rare 40 or 41 fleetwood


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@May 9 2008, 10:57 PM~10621616
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

THIS IS MY BABY


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

my old 70 fleetwood & 79 fleetwood :tears: :tears:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

DO ANYONE BACK LEFT TIRE RUB WHEN U DROP IT ALL THE WAY DOWN IT JUST STARTED DOIN THIS


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

ROLLIN IN THE 818


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

THIS ONE DOES. RUB THAT IS.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Jun 4 2008, 12:02 PM~10797718
> *DO ANYONE BACK LEFT TIRE RUB WHEN U DROP IT ALL THE WAY DOWN IT JUST STARTED DOIN THIS
> *


its cuz your rolling china rims.. you need to grind down the chrome lip on the wheel well just a lil bit... had to do it myself :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joey street style_@Jun 4 2008, 10:31 PM~10801790
> *its cuz your rolling china rims.. you need to grind down the chrome lip on the wheel well just a lil bit... had to do it myself :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: RIGHT ON HOMIE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still have this plaque for sale.hit me up if your interested.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 i forgot about that plaque. i think it would look good engraved and in my back window :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.


Link In Sig... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 5 2008, 05:52 PM~10807832
> *:0 i forgot about that plaque. i think it would look good engraved and in my back window :biggrin:
> *


or as a necklace? :0


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

Damn, I remember that caddy from back in the day. Who owns it now?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

mine


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

My Brother`s Lac!....


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 4 2008, 09:25 PM~10801739
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 Im in love :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlayTime-_@Jun 9 2008, 01:56 PM~10830478
> *My Brother`s Lac!....
> 
> 
> ...


i got HIDs too :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jun 9 2008, 05:40 PM~10832068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


with all the fab work involved i wonder why they didnt just make it into a 2 door drop...


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jun 9 2008, 04:40 PM~10832068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 16 2008, 02:54 PM~11104281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 5 2008, 06:23 PM~10807611
> *Still have this plaque for sale.hit me up if your interested.
> 
> 
> ...




pm me a price


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Jun 8 2005, 06:58 AM~3241687
> *don't know whos but it was in orlando and its nice!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY FOR THE NEXT OHANA CC CRUISE NIGHT! :biggrin: IT'LL BE HAPPENIN 09/06/08 AT THE SAME SPOT MICHAEL ANGELOS PIZZA WITH CONJUCTION OF Mc DONALD's AND DEL TACO IN ONTARIO!

MICHAEL ANGELO'S PIZZA
2467 S. EUCLID AVE. 
ONTARIO, CA. 91762


FROM L.A. & O.C. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY. EAST TOWARD SAN BERNADINO AND EXIT EUCLID. MAKE RIGHT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

FROM SAN BERN. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY WEST TOWARD LOS ANGELES AND EXIT EUCLID AVE. MAKE LEFT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

NOTE: LOCATION IS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE STREET SO YOU'LL HAVE TO BUST A (U) TURN ON THE FIRST LIGHT INTERSECTION AND GO BACK UP AND LOCATION WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE. 


LOCATION IS NEAR THE 60 FWY. CALL IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS.  

TIME: 5:00PM TO 9PM. BUT EARLY ARRIVALS ARE WELCOME!  

THERE WILL BE GOOD FOOD SO BRING YOUR RIDES AND YOUR APPETITES! :biggrin: 


INFO. CONTACT: BIG RAY (323)816-3494  
RAY JR (909)262-5221 :biggrin: 
& ART (909)837-4238  

SO BRING RIDES AND YOUR APPETITES AND LET'S PACK THIS SUCKA OUT! 
:thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :worship: :wave: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  uffin


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.


Link In Sig... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## L0_RYDER69 (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

nice coupe jus in desperate need of sum knockoffs and white walls G


----------



## SE_KEFE (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Sep 4 2008, 12:35 AM~11514133
> *nice coupe jus in desperate need of sum knockoffs and white walls G
> *


Ditto! :yes:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

OLD SCHOOL PICS. Imperials C.C. Nor Cal chapter


----------



## LOLLYLAC SD (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOLLYLAC SD_@Sep 10 2008, 04:17 PM~11568432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love them coupes.


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

My white '77



















Funeral Coaches found on internet


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Sep 10 2008, 12:17 AM~11565083
> *OLD SCHOOL PICS. Imperials C.C. Nor Cal chapter
> 
> 
> ...


Some more of this Lac.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 17 2008, 07:40 AM~11110383
> *:cheesy:
> *


*GOT THE GUTS AND A NEW TOP DONE*
































*BEFORE THE PUT THE TRIMS BACK ON*
























*DOOR PANELS 
*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 12 2008, 03:54 PM~11588022
> *GOT THE GUTS AND A NEW TOP DONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## grantos (Aug 19, 2008)

mines not as nice as most of these,but i"ll post a pic anyways


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

A CADDY IS THA ONLY WAY 2 GO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I don't know if I have posted these here or not but here is my 69.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... :yes:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476 ... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:



The Hardwork Is Done And The Majority Of The Sought-After Parts I Have... A Real Clean Start And Everything You Pretty Much Need To Go The Extra Mile...


Here It Is Sprayed With The Paint Im Providing Along With The Grille And Badge Installed:










SKEET SKEET SKEET! I Think I Messed Myself... :biggrin:


Let Me Know...


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 20 2008, 07:24 PM~11924777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

MAFIAS CUSTOMS!!!!


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Oct 17 2008, 12:31 AM~11888680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 5 2008, 12:25 AM~10801739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:   :worship: :wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 26 2008, 12:52 AM~11973804
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

]








[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

my DAILY DRIVER


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

* TTT*


----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

Bagged Caddy-
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=

2 door caprice-
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=250317294644

please send the links to anyone who may be interested!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 25 2008, 11:52 PM~11973804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PAINT !! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

quote=Yogi,Nov 1 2008, 10:09 PM~12037037]
NICE PAINT !! :biggrin: :cheesy:
[/quote]

Thanks.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2008, 06:19 PM~12050398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of that 4 door caddy?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Nov 3 2008, 09:15 PM~12051550
> *anymore pics of that 4 door caddy?
> *


ITS FOR SALE INTERESTED?

I'LL POST UP SOME MORE WHEN I GET THEM LOADED UP


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

heres a few of my 84
































what do ya think?


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

sorry about the size of the pics


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

ttt for the bad ass caddys :biggrin:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

nice lacs!!!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2008, 08:22 PM~12051619
> *ITS FOR SALE INTERESTED?
> 
> I'LL POST UP SOME MORE WHEN I GET THEM LOADED UP
> *


 I have one just like that, just wanted to see more pics :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Nov 5 2008, 08:53 PM~12074173
> *I have one just like that, just wanted to see more pics  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool ill post em up tonight


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

any 65s out there


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

just picked up this 68 drop, it was already taken apart by previous owner but all parts are there


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 9 2008, 12:21 PM~12105221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

This is the 84
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 9 2008, 05:01 PM~12106606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up Boone?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Nov 9 2008, 08:37 PM~12107316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Nov 9 2008, 08:38 PM~12107325
> *what up Boone?
> *



what happened to you saturday?


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 9 2008, 08:21 PM~12105221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin lac but this rearaxle reinforment makes no sense


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

TTT for Cadi's


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 11 2008, 03:03 AM~12122040
> *Good lookin lac but this rearaxle reinforment makes no sense
> *


why not?

its just for looks anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0 
http://www.fleetofcads.com/85broughamcoupe.htm


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> *"Got wiRes?"*


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 14 2008, 10:07 PM~12162478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BIG RICHIE DONT FRGET SUPER DAVID BIG BODY'S
CADILLAC ATACK


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Nov 4 2008, 07:20 AM~12055052
> *heres  a few of my 84
> 
> 
> ...


I loved this car till you did that to the roof.  To each their own.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 16 2008, 02:48 PM~12171804
> *I loved this car till you did that to the roof.  To each their own.
> *



hollywood top man. old skool


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

lol


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

GOT A CHANCE TO PICK UP THIS 63 FOR LIKE A GRAND
WHAT SO YALL THINK


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 16 2008, 03:42 PM~12172134
> *hollywood top man. old skool
> *


I love hollywood tops. Just not on Cadillacs. It looks funny. They are better on 70s LTD's and shit.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 14 2008, 11:07 PM~12162478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT PURPLE ONE IS HOT.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by turnin-heads_@Nov 16 2008, 11:17 PM~12175842
> *GOT A CHANCE TO PICK UP THIS 63 FOR LIKE A GRAND
> WHAT SO YALL THINK
> 
> ...



i think you a lucky fucker!!!!!!!!!!!







CADILLAC DAY!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... :yes:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476 ... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:



The Hardwork Is Done And The Majority Of The Sought-After Parts I Have... A Real Clean Start And Everything You Pretty Much Need To Go The Extra Mile...


Here It Is Sprayed With The Paint Im Providing Along With The Grille And Badge Installed:










SKEET SKEET SKEET! I Think I Messed Myself... :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443286


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

that be a STRAIGHT GAME CC SAN DIEGO rider baby!! :biggrin:


----------



## WagonLuver (Nov 1, 2008)

can anybody tell me what year this is


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WagonLuver_@Dec 10 2008, 06:59 PM~12392521
> *can anybody tell me what year this is
> 
> 
> ...


77? flower car?


----------



## WagonLuver (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

mine  

























but gonna give her a major makeover


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

nice!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Dec 10 2008, 11:27 PM~12394718
> *nice!
> *


  thx 5.7 frame swapped all 90d except the seatbelts not really feeling those much .


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

:420: :420: :yes:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 10 2006, 04:32 AM~5745201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 6 2006, 04:19 PM~6514877
> *my 93
> 
> 
> ...



this mugg is tight !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WagonLuver_@Dec 10 2008, 03:59 PM~12392521
> *can anybody tell me what year this is
> 
> 
> ...


75 or 76


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

heres some tight caddis


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

These are my babies.....


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Esco83 (Jul 26, 2008)

My 81 Coupe Deville. Which will be gettin a make over startin the first of the year.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 29 2008, 09:59 PM~12554929
> *:wave:
> *


Wat up


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esco83_@Dec 29 2008, 10:35 PM~12555340
> *My 81 Coupe Deville. Which will be gettin a make over startin the first of the year.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice caddi homeboy !


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esco83_@Dec 29 2008, 10:35 PM~12555340
> *My 81 Coupe Deville. Which will be gettin a make over startin the first of the year.
> 
> 
> ...





:uh:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Dec 23 2008, 06:55 PM~12510053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch look good!!!!!!


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esco83_@Dec 29 2008, 09:35 PM~12555340
> *My 81 Coupe Deville. Which will be gettin a make over startin the first of the year.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like my caddy before it went under construction! 
before
























right now!


----------



## Esco83 (Jul 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 29 2008, 11:57 PM~12555584
> *Nice caddi homeboy !
> *


Thanks


----------



## Esco83 (Jul 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 30 2008, 06:06 PM~12562003
> *looks like my caddy before it went under construction!
> before
> 
> ...


Your Lac's looking good Bro. Good luck on the rebuild.


----------



## Esco83 (Jul 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 30 2008, 01:18 AM~12556603
> *:uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esco83_@Dec 30 2008, 10:03 PM~12564318
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *




:buttkick:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

I just resprayed my girls lac on sunday....  She likes to call it MINT E FRESH now....I liked Crapalac better.... :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice Color Choice Knight... I Like It... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 31 2008, 07:31 PM~12573623
> *Nice Color Choice Knight... I Like It... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks....We plan on putting some silver leaf on it aswell. Ill post pics when its done...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Dec 31 2008, 09:31 PM~12573623
> *Nice Color Choice Knight... I Like It... :thumbsup:
> *


X 1000 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 31 2008, 11:20 PM~12573959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  niceee i like this


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 1 2009, 09:07 AM~12576149
> *Thanks....We plan on putting some silver leaf on it aswell. Ill post pics when its done...
> *




With Forest Green Stripes?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

my 84 coupe deville


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## centerfolds (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## centerfolds (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 1 2009, 11:49 PM~12582405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this caddy is bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! going to have fo build me one of these!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 1 2009, 08:52 PM~12580413
> *With Forest Green Stripes?
> *


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esco83_@Dec 30 2008, 09:01 PM~12564295
> *Your Lac's looking good Bro. Good luck on the rebuild.
> *


THANKS BRO I JUST PICKED UP SOME GOODIES FOR IT IM KEEPING WIT THE ORIGINAL FRONT END AND ADDING SOME NEW/OLDSCHOOL FLAVOR TO IT :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## centerfolds (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

My 69


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 2 2009, 08:35 PM~12587659
> *My 69
> 
> 
> ...


i love big wheels on old skools as much as wires...but those wires fit that car perfect man :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

definatly feelin the zs pimpson


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ..P.. (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jan 2 2009, 06:56 PM~12587792
> *i love big wheels on old skools as much as wires...but those wires fit that car perfect man :thumbsup:
> *


x2 thats a badass ride uffin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN+Jan 2 2009, 08:56 PM~12587792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jan 3 2009, 11:39 PM~12597485
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 4 2009, 02:04 AM~12598887
> *
> 
> 
> ...





You Need New Pics... :yes:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 4 2009, 02:05 AM~12598900
> *You Need New Pics... :yes:
> *


Hahahaha I know soon ill get new pix


----------



## HxA-RIDER (May 4, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 4 2009, 02:09 AM~12598932
> *Hahahaha I know soon ill get new pix
> *




:uh: 





:biggrin:


----------



## westside gunner (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Tight Cadillac Song :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=89022]
[attachmentid=89020]
[attachmentid=89018]


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

took her out for some sunshine... :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 16 2009, 10:28 PM~12728273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got one now too :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 16 2009, 11:04 PM~12728640
> *i got one now too  :biggrin:
> *


u got a booty kit ?? post pics ! ... :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 17 2009, 12:06 AM~12729261
> *u got a booty kit ?? post  pics ! ... :biggrin:
> *


its not finished  
i got some other new shit for my caddy. 
just waiting to break it all out in spring, its gonna be pretty sick


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 16 2009, 10:28 PM~12728273
> *
> 
> 
> ...




You Need Reverse Lights And The Molding Under The Rear Glass... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

NICE CADDY N VEGAS


----------



## 6645 (Nov 18, 2008)

IS THAT LELA STAR!? :worship: :worship:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 17 2009, 02:07 AM~12730324
> *You Need Reverse Lights And The Molding Under The Rear Glass...  :biggrin:
> *


I have the molding for the top its just that I need new clips for it and yep when I got the car it didn't have the reverse lights


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:50 AM~12730815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet looking caddy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Jan 17 2009, 07:40 PM~12736042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

http://i28.tinypic.com/2a95zbk.jpg[/img
[img]http://i31.tinypic.com/t0n993.jpg


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 17 2009, 05:02 PM~12734806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CADDY


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Jan 20 2009, 12:10 AM~12755700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## cutelatino (Jan 24, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...imageID=1836065


My Webpage


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Jan 19 2009, 08:22 PM~12753723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Picked this one up last week 78 phaeton


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jan 28 2009, 10:00 PM~12842430
> *Picked this one up last week 78 phaeton
> 
> 
> ...






Real Clean...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

BIG FISH


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Feb 2 2009, 11:54 AM~12875560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the smooth conti kit


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Feb 1 2009, 03:51 PM~12875543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE LIKE BROTHER


----------



## DIPNLO (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Feb 2 2009, 11:53 AM~12875555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah boi scrapin them pipes!! I love your caddy dog its clean az!

Im from little old new zealand.....miles from anywere right at the bottem of the globe.Its real exspensive to own an american car dwn here.....and really hard to get parts coz we have to import it all from the states...But we love them lo los so we do it anyway
lol!
Here are my lacs.....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Feb 1 2009, 05:54 PM~12875560
> *
> 
> 
> ...



are those tv's?

i hope u gonna reinforce that frame! i like your rims! 






























i see your hoses hangin


----------



## RJ_313 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

HERE IS MY CADDY REPRESENTING TOGETHER C.C. CHAPTER FROM CHICAGO.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

GENERAL MOTORS MADE WORKS OF ART BACK IN THOSE DAYS,REAL AMERICAN LUXURY


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

GENERAL MOTORS MADE WORKS OF ART BACK IN THOSE DAYS,REAL AMERICAN LUXURY  <a href="http://s677.photobucket.com/albums/vv138/BLUEMOON_010/?action=view&current=92brougham16.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i677.photobucket.com/


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

GENERAL MOTORS MADE WORKS OF ART BACK IN THOSE DAYS,REAL AMERICAN LUXURY  <a href="http://s677.photobucket.com/albums/vv138/BLUEMOON_010/?action=view&current=92brougham16.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i677.photobucket.com/


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

GENERAL MOTORS MADE WORKS OF ART BACK IN THOSE DAYS,REAL AMERICAN LUXURY!


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

My old one, stolen Oct. 06 :angry: 








My new one :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

NOW THIS IS A SUPERIOR MACHINE!GOOD O'L 1985 I THINK THIS WAS RONALD REGANS CAR


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 3 2009, 11:06 AM~12892622
> *NOW THIS IS A SUPERIOR MACHINE!GOOD O'L 1985 I THINK THIS WAS RONALD REGANS CAR
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 2 2009, 07:48 PM~12886815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I LOVE THIS CAR.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 1 2009, 05:21 PM~12876074
> *are those tv's?
> 
> i hope u gonna reinforce that frame! i like your rims!
> ...


YES :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

8 user(s) are reading this topic (1 guests 
And 0 anonymous users)

7 members: cheleo,cadillac d,brodie,le cab,
Scrapincalliac90,english,teresa
:wave:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 07:31 PM~12886570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ITS CLEAN.......*


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

I've got a '83 sedan deville 350cu with q-jet and blue interior, i'm looking for inspiration with paint. Have You some pic's of blue Caddy? Candy, or pearl, flames?
peace!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 2 2009, 07:48 PM~12886815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just when you think you can't improve on something that clean you come up with this  
That's got to be one of the baddest slantbacks around :thumbsup:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Feb 3 2009, 05:03 PM~12896139
> *MAN I LOVE THIS CAR.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by linosimpala_@Feb 5 2009, 02:43 PM~12916537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That came out nice


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by linosimpala_@Feb 5 2009, 02:43 PM~12916537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THOSE COLORS NICE


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 2 2009, 10:48 PM~12886815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  dammm rich u just flipped the script


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 5 2009, 03:49 PM~12917784
> * dammm rich u just flipped the script
> *


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 4 2009, 09:55 PM~12910710
> *ITS CLEAN.......
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

workin on this


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Feb 6 2009, 01:58 PM~12918391
> *workin on this
> 
> 
> ...


Nice roof on it


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Feb 5 2009, 03:09 PM~12916775
> *That came out nice
> *


i bet you love those color combo's :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i am thinkin black rockers .....i do happen to have a full set from a 90 that i could have made to fit :nicoderm:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 07:31 PM~12886570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 6 2009, 07:14 PM~12929381
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow...

sedan deville?


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

my old caddy


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f83/texa...addyspix055.jpg


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

how do you add pics? anybody!!


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## prc13 (Jun 2, 2008)

my 69cdv


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by maddogg45_@Feb 7 2009, 02:29 AM~12932643
> *http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f83/texa...addyspix055.jpg
> *


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

for sale 4000 contact PEPSI_559


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

heres mine!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

for sale contact PEPSI_559


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 8 2009, 08:25 PM~12945672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Feb 8 2009, 09:27 PM~12945718
> *NICE!!!
> *


howd you do them skirts? I dont think ive seen that before?


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## jgodwin1280 (May 6, 2006)

Mine


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Feb 8 2009, 09:25 PM~12945669
> *heres mine!!
> 
> 
> ...


 nice!!!, so how much clearance do you have in the rear with your skirts? good to see another person into rollin skirts on these caddies, some love em some hate em. i used to roll them on my 91 brougham. im workin now on making them fit with rev rims and 90's molding on them.


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

my 79 deville


----------



## iceman42776 (Aug 27, 2008)

before show at show pic of trunk


----------



## destino caddy (Feb 9, 2009)

these are a few pics of my 94 fleetwood


----------



## destino caddy (Feb 9, 2009)

this is my brothers caddy


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 8 2009, 08:56 PM~12946123
> *howd you do them skirts?  I dont think ive seen that before?
> *


My homie made them for me, fiberglass...
They came out real good, perfect fit!


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Feb 8 2009, 10:21 PM~12947179
> *nice!!!, so how much clearance  do you have in the rear with your skirts? good to see another person into rollin skirts on these caddies, some love em some hate em. i used to roll them on my 91 brougham. im workin now on making them fit with rev rims and 90's molding on them.
> *


Thanks  
I got nice amount of clearance, I hit my side 2 side n post a 3 without rubbing w/these rims, My old 13" reverse wont fit w/the skirts.
Post pics id like to see ur progress w/that....


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

A COUPLE CADDYS FROM NEW IMAGE PHX,AZ


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

ttt for the Lacs !!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

SUM PICS OF MINE...


CLEAN CADI'S N HERE :thumbsup: :worship: 



































[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2009, 10:58 AM~13096081
> *SUM PICS OF MINE...
> CLEAN CADI'S N HERE :thumbsup:  :worship:
> 
> ...


Clean Lac homie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 24 2009, 12:07 PM~13096139
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANX MAN :biggrin: 



THIS ONE HERE IS SIC :0


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2009, 11:11 AM~13096165
> *THANX MAN :biggrin:
> THIS ONE HERE IS SIC :0
> *


   wish it was mine. Lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 24 2009, 11:02 AM~13096107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is it with people and not reinforcing their frame? you know that cadi's to heavy to be 3 wheeling with out straps. 

call me when it becomes a parts car. i need some interior pieces and shit.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 24 2009, 11:21 AM~13096249
> *what is it with people and not reinforcing their frame? you know that cadi's to heavy to be 3 wheeling with out straps.
> 
> call me when it becomes a parts car. i need some interior pieces and shit.
> *


not my rides :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> SUM PICS OF MINE...
> CLEAN CADI'S N HERE :thumbsup: :worship:


[/quote]
[/quote]
:thumbsup: nice lac homie


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 CUSTOM ENGRAVED BACKING PLATES BRAND NEW NEVER INSTALLED 

FLAWLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

$150 FLAT!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 























































CONTACT ME

[email protected]


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

For Sale 2500 No Rims, No Grill, Needs Fillers and Master cylinder!!! :dunno:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

DOES THIS COUNT??









MY UNCLES 37 CADDI.. FUKKER IS TIGHT!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

nice fog light, what other accessories it got?


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

HONESTLY...DONT REALLY KNOW...ITS ONE OF THEY MANY HE GOTS.. I JUST SEEN THE NOSE PEEKIN OUT...SO I HAD TO SNAP A QUICK PIC..


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

2 OTHER RAGS HE GOTS...THINK THEY BOTH 57....


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

AND A FEW OTHERS......


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 24 2009, 10:05 PM~13103843
> *nice fog light, what other accessories it got?
> *



YOUR IN LUCK...I FOUND SOME PICS IN MY YAHOO THAT MY DAD HAD SENT ME WHEN MOVED IT FROM STORAGE..IN '07!! 

LEMME LOAD EM REALLY QUICK....


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

AIGHT HERE WE GO...SORRY FOR THE BIG PICS....


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Feb 25 2009, 12:26 AM~13104065
> *YOUR IN LUCK...I FOUND SOME PICS IN MY YAHOO THAT MY DAD HAD SENT ME WHEN MOVED IT FROM STORAGE..IN '07!!
> 
> LEMME LOAD EM REALLY QUICK....
> *



i think this whole topic might be in luck


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

[/quote]
:thumbsup: nice lac homie 
[/quote]



THANX BRO :biggrin: 


ITS FOR SALE ALSO?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 26 2009, 12:32 PM~13117991
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dats one sexy bitch........


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose+Feb 25 2009, 05:06 PM~13110147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now i want to do this!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla+Feb 26 2009, 12:32 PM~13117991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beat me to it!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Beautiful Lac !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

GOT SOME NEW SHOES FOR THE DAILY 

my lolo


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Feb 26 2009, 02:44 PM~13120185
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Feb 26 2009, 02:44 PM~13120185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iceman42776_@Feb 8 2009, 10:31 PM~12947270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Got any more pics?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arts66_@Feb 8 2009, 08:27 PM~12945716
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*CAR IZ $5,000*


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 3 2009, 07:56 PM~13171938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 27 2009, 03:31 AM~13122619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean one


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 3 2009, 09:42 PM~13173486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Mar 3 2009, 11:07 PM~13174332
> *clean  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 8 2009, 10:15 PM~12946430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen this one on eBay for sale. Very Clean!!


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maddogg45_@Feb 7 2009, 01:30 AM~12932647
> *how do you add pics? anybody!!
> *


don't know if you got helped out or not but here you go. I use tinypic.com Log on, then under "upload images/videos" select browse, this will open your files that you have saved in your computer like in your "my pictures", select the one you want and hit "open" once you did that in the file section (of tinypic.com) you'll see the link you added, then click upload. Once uploaded you'll have this saying "links to share" select the one that reads"*IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards*" you'll highlight and left click and hit copy. Then come to here in and when you're replying to a topic you'll left click again and copy. That should do the trick....peace
:biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 4 2009, 12:42 AM~13173486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Mar 4 2009, 01:38 AM~13174471
> *don't know if you got helped out or not but here you go. I use tinypic.com Log on, then under "upload images/videos" select browse, this will open your files that you have saved in your computer like in your "my pictures", select the one you want and hit "open" once you did that in the file section (of tinypic.com) you'll see the link you added, then click upload. Once uploaded you'll have this saying "links to share" select the one that reads"IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards" you'll highlight and left click and hit copy. Then come to here in and when you're replying to a topic you'll left click again and copy. That should do the trick....peace
> :biggrin:
> *


oops meant to say paste in the italic "copy"sorry


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 3 2009, 10:42 PM~13173486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Feb 24 2009, 05:27 PM~13100092
> *FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2 CUSTOM ENGRAVED BACKING PLATES BRAND NEW NEVER INSTALLED
> ...


HAVE YOU SOLD THEM YET HOMIE?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

my cady. Still a project


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## DaddyZ Caddy (Jul 2, 2007)

*64 COUPE DEVILLE*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 8 2009, 11:08 PM~13221857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Mar 18 2009, 08:48 PM~13320949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice coupe  

that is a nice color what is it?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Almost ready to spray


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 18 2009, 10:52 PM~13320989
> *Nice coupe
> 
> that is a nice color what is it?
> *


ROOT BEER


----------



## DaddyZ Caddy (Jul 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 18 2009, 04:25 PM~13317215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size are the rims...15's?


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Mar 18 2009, 09:58 PM~13321876
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good :0 :0 :0


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 18 2009, 11:10 PM~13322031
> *lookin good  :0  :0  :0
> *


THANX HOMEBOY!!! ALOT OF WORK WENT INTO THIS RIDE-"LAC-OF-INTEREST", STILL HAVE A LOT OF UPGRADES FOR THIS SUMMER :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaddyZ Caddy_@Mar 18 2009, 09:42 PM~13321665
> *What size are the rims...15's?
> *



Yeah unfortunately 15x7 standards.. I've tried everything to try and fit 14x6z reversed. I wasn't going to cut into the body, so I'm lookin at gettin the rear end shortend.


----------



## daddy'z caddy (Feb 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

wut's up evry one !!! im looking cor a 350 motor just blew mines . it dont matter the year i just need to get my shit back on the road !!!! p.m me wit eny info :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

wuts up ! plase help a fellow cadillac ridah out ! i just blew my engine on my big body and i need a 350 motor a.s.a.p i need my shit back on the road !!! plz p.m me wit any info !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceclassic1996 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 19 2009, 04:30 PM~13327915
> *Yeah unfortunately 15x7 standards..  I've tried everything to try and fit 14x6z reversed.  I wasn't going to cut into the body, so I'm lookin at gettin the rear end shortend.
> *


those old schools are so big that it still looks good man, 
i wouldnt sweat it


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 20 2009, 05:10 AM~13334691
> *those old schools are so big that it still looks good man,
> i wouldnt sweat it
> *



Thanks g, nice lac homie


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Mar 18 2009, 11:58 PM~13321876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillakRidah106_@Mar 20 2009, 01:39 AM~13333747
> *wut's up evry one !!! im looking cor a 350 motor just blew mines . it dont matter the year i just need to get my shit back on the road !!!! p.m me wit eny info  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Where are you located??


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 18 2009, 09:57 PM~13321043
> *Almost ready to spray
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wtf, progress pics up on lil? :0 you must have been just itchin to show somebody huh?
cant wait to see it dude.


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

FOR THIS TOPIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 18 2009, 12:03 PM~13314514
> *Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off...  :0
> 
> Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:
> ...


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 10 2009, 01:14 AM~13233566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

need to know where to get a 2 pump kit for a beginner :dunno:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CadillakRidah106 (Mar 18, 2009)

i am located in Miami FL !




> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Mar 20 2009, 03:34 PM~13339329
> *Where are you located??
> *


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

TTT for the caddies :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

postin up for the homie B. Dizzle


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 26 2009, 06:45 PM~13400523
> *postin up for the homie B. Dizzle
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 28 2009, 06:39 PM~13413160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The new top looks good.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Mar 27 2009, 09:47 PM~13413241
> *The new top looks good.
> *


thanks


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lowrider Style Mesa Az, Car Club...


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

you guys got some sick ass caddys. I just got a big body will post pics after i go pick it up.


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

Got a set of chrome spindels for $200.00 get at me MIKE JONES 310-208-9837 local pick up in carson,ca


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

what it do


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Mar 31 2009, 01:29 PM~13443469
> *what it do
> 
> 
> ...


  thats a sweet lac you got there homie!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Mar 31 2009, 09:29 AM~13443469
> *what it do
> 
> 
> ...


nice lac .....no break out a zip tie and tie that hose up :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>"LAZY LAC" FROM STREETSTYLE CHICAGO</span>


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>"LAC-OF-INTEREST" STREETSTYLE CHICAGO</span>


----------



## sin187sin (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## sin187sin (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2009, 02:40 AM~13451187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice whats the build up thread link?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

hey, for those of yall who are rolling spokes on your 93 - 96 big bodys. What size are yall rolling 13's or 14's? also pics of big bodies with 13's and some with 14's would help me oout. thanks guys


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Mar 31 2009, 02:45 PM~13445541
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>"LAC-OF-INTEREST" STREETSTYLE CHICAGO</span>
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

CHECK IT OUT... 1977 CADILLAC COUPE DE VILLE. JUST REPLACED THE ORIGINAL DOOR LOCKS WITH ELECTRIC (TO PREVENT THEFT), NO DENTS ON THE BODY, THE ENGINE RUNS GREAT, AND THE INTERIOR IS IN GOOD CONDITION (WOOD GRAIN WAS WELL TAKEN CARE OF AND LEATHER HAS A BIT OF WARE AND TEAR)...

THE ONLY THING THAT NEEDS TO BE REPLACED FOR PAINT ARE THE REAR BUMPER FILLERS.....

$2300 OBO

CALL RUBEN 480-232-0727

OR EMAIL MANNY : [email protected]

LOCATED IN GILBERT, AZ


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## panky (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 1 2009, 11:24 PM~13459670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice... but whats with the luggage racc


----------



## panky (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 5 2009, 12:03 AM~13485625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the low look is killin some shit


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Some newer pics of mine.


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

To all Cadillac riders be on the lookout for Original Parts Groups 50's to 70's parts catalog.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Raise Up_@Apr 7 2009, 01:09 PM~13506336
> *To all Cadillac riders be on the lookout for Original Parts Groups 50's to 70's parts catalog.
> *


It would be nice to be able to find shit for the 70, but I doubt theyll have it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by panky_@Apr 5 2009, 01:24 AM~13486590
> *nice... but whats with the luggage racc
> *



:dunno:

im trying to find one for my caddy.


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

not as nice as some


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Big Pimpin


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

all the cadillac are nice you guys are holdin this shit down :wave:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 4 2009, 10:03 PM~13485625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


W T F!!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

FS Caddy ext a-arms.They were for my 89.I sold the car.Dont need them anymore.
Make me a offer. 









http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471151


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

FS Kustom Lasercut, Caddy Steering Wheel
Make me a offer.
I can get the wrap and horn button if you want for extra.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471148


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

SWEET :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT FOR A GOOD TOPIC


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Apr 16 2009, 06:50 PM~13599320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


once upon a time mine used to look like this one lol :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Apr 16 2009, 12:04 AM~13590968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1981 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 16 2009, 10:16 PM~13601299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS WORTH IS WEIGHT IN GOLD!!!!!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Apr 17 2009, 07:35 AM~13604794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Apr 16 2009, 10:22 PM~13602124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch is hella clean!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Apr 17 2009, 09:35 AM~13604794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LAY IT LOW!!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> Nice
> :thumbsup:


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Raise Up_@Apr 7 2009, 01:09 PM~13506336
> *To all Cadillac riders be on the lookout for Original Parts Groups 50's to 70's parts catalog.
> *


http://usapartssupply.com/
my lacs


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

couple weeks the purple one will be out
:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 1 2009, 03:08 PM~13756384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats goin on under that car cover?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 1 2009, 03:09 PM~13756992
> *whats goin on under that car cover?
> *


looks like a 80s lac to me :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

from 2007


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 1 2009, 02:09 PM~13756992
> *whats goin on under that car cover?
> *


90'd 2dr :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

> > Nice
> > :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Apr 16 2009, 10:22 PM~13602124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why the frowns?That's a 85 not a 81.


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@May 2 2009, 10:42 PM~13768149
> *Why the frowns?That's a 85 not a 81.
> *


WHO NEEDS A 81 WHEN YOU GOT A 85!!!!!THIS IS MY 85 BROUGHAM BEFORE & DURING CONSTRUCTION.










































:biggrin:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

I THINK THIS BELONGS TO PRESIDENT GEORGE H. W. BUSH :0 :0


----------



## fla-josh (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: 



>


----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## darknight (Jun 25, 2008)

saw this in the Chi


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Here is mine


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

My Homies


----------



## daddy'z caddy (Feb 4, 2009)

20 inch flat screen soo my pumps wont get board they be watch livin da low life..lol


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fla-josh_@May 3 2009, 07:06 PM~13773407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 6 2009, 06:06 PM~13807946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 6 2009, 07:06 PM~13807946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kadillak_driver_@May 3 2009, 11:22 PM~13774965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the color splash on here :biggrin:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

my homies caddy


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

time to make this TOPIC even better.....

nothing better than
*LADIES AND LACS *


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 07:16 AM~13842109
> *
> *


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

KOLD GAME 
IN THE WORKS


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Looks like someone pissed off a crazy female... :0


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 11 2009, 11:31 PM~13857690
> *Looks like someone pissed off a crazy female...  :0
> *


YUP :biggrin: lol 
HATERS


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> [/b]



my friends wife owns real game, it was in the ladies edition of lowrider, so were some of those other caddies i think...


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> time to make this TOPIC even better.....
> 
> nothing better than
> *LADIES AND LACS *
> ...


I'm surprised that not as many of these women break their ankles wearing shoes that high as one might expect, lol


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 11 2009, 08:58 PM~13858140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> time to make this TOPIC even better.....
> 
> nothing better than
> *LADIES AND LACS *
> ...


 :0


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 11 2009, 10:19 PM~13859077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


90 it out. it one of my favorite lacs :biggrin:


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@May 15 2009, 07:39 PM~13901482
> *90 it out. it one of my favorite lacs :biggrin:
> *


90's rockers are coming soon .......but not the whole conversion ...i like my frt end the way it is


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:  
TO THE TOP FOR THIS TOPIC!!!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

MY 79 COUPE DEVILE


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@May 2 2009, 08:32 PM~13768065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH !!!!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> time to make this TOPIC even better.....
> 
> nothing better than
> *LADIES AND LACS *
> ...


T T T


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 19 2009, 08:45 PM~13939499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

not mine


----------



## fgfhdd (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.tradeshoes9.com


----------



## fgfhdd (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.tradeshoes9.com :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 1 2009, 06:53 PM~14066331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Yeah VERY NICE and Different.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 1 2009, 05:53 PM~14066331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

neva stop tha lac rollin homies. gotta love em uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## daddy'z caddy (Feb 4, 2009)

ill take a better shot of it soon


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 3 2009, 05:08 PM~14085202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 3 2009, 11:17 AM~14081892
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


damn bro i got the WORST fuckin luck with rims!

first the oldsfag rip off

then OG sent me some that dont match so i sold em for a little profit

then I order some from keith 7 weeks before the biggest show in the state and the first I would take my car to and he loses the powdercoated hubs 2 weeks before the show so I didnt get them in time for the show and Im still waiting, all in all it will be probably 8 weeks total and them 14x6 bitches werent cheap, for the show i had to borrow some chrome 14x7s :angry:

them tires i got from you have seen maybe a mile, but i had no problem dealing with you


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 2 2009, 09:53 PM~14078485
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the top looks real clean... :thumbsup:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 1 2009, 06:53 PM~14066331
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin real good... trunk looks nice and clean

I feel your pain about the wheels,, i finally got some 14z on and headed to a show and snapped my driveline,, back to the shop,, but when it comes back out gonna be gettin closer to where i want it.


----------



## daddy'z caddy (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## daddy'z caddy (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 1 2009, 04:41 PM~14065014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 dammm 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

FOR SALE!!!! 2 14X7 / 2 14X6 / 1 CUT 14X6 RIM FOR THE FIFTH 178/75/14 TIRES 65% TREAD LEFT HEX HEAD K/O'S MAKE OFFER! (CAR NOT FOR SALE)!!!
























BY THE WAY THEY ARE CHINAS! :biggrin:


----------



## bootking09 (Apr 16, 2009)

1987 cadi $3800 firm pm me if you want to talk?
..... 


--------------------


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Jun 4 2009, 05:47 PM~14096375
> *Lookin real good...  trunk looks nice and clean
> 
> I feel your pain about the wheels,, i finally got some 14z on and headed to a show and snapped my driveline,, back to the shop,, but when it comes back out gonna be gettin closer to where i want it.
> *


on ur 74? u get switches on it? howd shit break?


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

^^^ yep on the 74... Yeah I've had it juiced for a while now,, just lay and play, but now I'll be 3wheelin... That year has a complicated rearend and driveline. The driveline doesn't line up straight at the pumkin








and then theres the double cv joints









shit snapped in half right at the first knuckle. I wasn't even lifted up that high floatin down the freeway at like 75mph and there was just to many dipps and shit and next thing you know I had to check my draws cus that shit scared the shit out of me.. hahahah


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Jun 4 2009, 08:41 PM~14098036
> *FOR SALE!!!! 2 14X7 / 2 14X6 / 1 CUT 14X6 RIM FOR THE FIFTH 178/75/14 TIRES 65% TREAD LEFT HEX HEAD K/O'S MAKE OFFER!  (CAR NOT FOR SALE)!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT NOBODY NEEDS ANY WHEELS CHEAP!!! AND DONT USE THAT OL ITZ A RECESSION CUZ ITZ NOT YOU FIRST HAVE TO GO THROUGH A DEPRESSION!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what are you asking for the continental kit?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy'z caddy_@Jun 4 2009, 03:57 PM~14096470
> *:0  :0  :0  dammm
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jun 3 2009, 02:41 PM~14084982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

>


[/quote]
Simply Sick.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

Simply Sick.
[/quote]

x2!


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 7 2009, 12:50 AM~14115751
> *what are you asking for the continental kit?
> *


NOT SELLING THE KIT JUST THE RIM ALREADY CUT!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

more info: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=480938 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Sugardaddy in Burque 2009


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jun 15 2009, 07:43 PM~14200603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 4 2009, 10:03 PM~13485625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: thats fuccin ugly a Lac is made for some white walls 13's or 14's 3 pump set up cruising low not trying reach the sky with some gay ass big rims,i ask myself when will this "trend" stop or where is it gon get to :uh:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> ! (CAR NOT FOR SALE)!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> > ! (CAR NOT FOR SALE)!!!
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE!!! ** UPDATE **


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

Selling chrome for 425 cid engine. Includes the following:

VALVE COVERS
OIL PAN
AIR CLEANER
ALTERNATOR BRACKET
POWER STEERING PUMP BRACKET
CRANK SHAFT PULLEY
NEW ALTERNATOR
CERAMIC COATED EXHAUST MANIFOLDS
NEW POWER STEERING PUMP WITH CHROME PULLEY
MOTOR MOUNT BRACKETS
IGNITION WIRE HOLDERS

$800.00 OR BEST OFFER
BUYER PAYS FOR SHIPPING


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

More coming!!!!


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

very n!ce


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@May 21 2009, 02:10 PM~13959558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when was this thing at scrape ?


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

THIS IS SOME FOOTAGE FROM TOGETHER C.C. & PURA FAMILIA C.C. ,PICINIC IN CHICAGO JUNE 13, 2009!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-1WvVo56rc


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Jun 18 2009, 10:31 PM~14233094
> *when was this thing at scrape ?
> *



IT WASNT NIAGARA FALLS ROLLERZ WENT TO CINCO DE MAYO IN NORTH CAROLINA.....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jun 19 2009, 12:06 PM~14238722
> *THIS IS SOME FOOTAGE FROM TOGETHER C.C.  & PURA FAMILIA C.C. ,PICINIC IN CHICAGO JUNE 13, 2009!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-1WvVo56rc
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 16 2009, 08:03 PM~14211757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

*Finally got my bootey kit *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone with pics of 60's convertibles hooked up?


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 24 2009, 10:13 AM~14282949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THIS CAR?


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## prohoppin (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## xtreme66 (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## xtreme66 (Sep 17, 2006)

By xtreme66, shot with DSC-W35 at 2009-06-27


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 25 2009, 07:14 PM~14299871
> *WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THIS CAR?
> *


sold to japan :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 29 2009, 07:46 AM~14327279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lordofthefords (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 24 2009, 04:45 PM~14286694
> *Finally got my bootey kit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Jul 4 2009, 10:10 AM~14379468
> *:nicoderm: ...
> *


thanks


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bettysue_@Jul 4 2009, 12:25 PM~14380258
> *looks nice
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

My Homies 64


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

*My Bro's Coupe*


----------



## lil6yplayboy (Nov 16, 2001)

I miss my booty kit...and my fleezy...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil6yplayboy_@Jul 4 2009, 11:51 PM~14383094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Jul 6 2009, 10:11 AM~14392240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 4 2009, 12:00 PM~14379077
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a n!ce shot....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 4 2009, 12:00 PM~14379077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jul 6 2009, 05:05 PM~14395791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homies


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 47 caddy (May 22, 2009)

47 cadillac


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jul 7 2009, 01:37 PM~14403947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Lasercut Caddy Steering wheel for sale.











I can get the wrap and horn button if you want for extra.


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

84 LAC ITS MY HOMIES ITS HES DAILY DRIVER HE WANT 2 90 IT OUT SOON ND KIT IN PROGRESS


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

got the kit put on finally


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476

*MAKE OFFER...* ​


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Jul 14 2009, 02:39 PM~14471915
> *got the kit put on finally
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride Homie


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Jul 14 2009, 02:39 PM~14471915
> *got the kit put on finally
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE..... THAT KITS LOOKS GOOD


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Jul 9 2009, 11:14 PM~14430471
> *84 LAC ITS MY HOMIES ITS HES DAILY DRIVER HE WANT 2 90 IT OUT SOON ND KIT IN PROGRESS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

my 87


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 15 2009, 05:20 PM~14485973
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 24 2009, 05:45 PM~14286694
> *Finally got my bootey kit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jul 15 2009, 05:38 PM~14486113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet line-up  nice pics Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jul 15 2009, 09:14 PM~14488381
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 15 2009, 06:00 PM~14485783
> *Nice ride Homie
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Jul 16 2009, 04:17 PM~14496027
> *thanks bro :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 18 2009, 07:26 PM~14513761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 20 2009, 09:33 PM~14530595
> *
> 
> 
> ...



more pics of the baby blue one please...


----------



## Dannyboy sgv (Jul 7, 2009)

How much 4 da steering wheel? Send me a pic with da horn and shit homie


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

:0 KINDA LOOKS LIKE FREDILLACS WHEEL?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 21 2009, 02:41 PM~14540686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sick Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 21 2009, 02:42 PM~14540700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 21 2009, 02:41 PM~14540686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bad as fuck as always homie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 21 2009, 02:41 PM~14540686
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yo Queso! I may a bit late in doing this but I see you dropped the "prospect" and got a plaque, CONGRATS USO!! :cheesy: You deserve it.


----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

1996 Fleetwood black on black.. top is 2 week old everything work and got stocks 
























pm me if interested..... 7 gs


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i likes that pic CHUKO....


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 26 2009, 09:06 AM~14584497
> *i likes that pic CHUKO....
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 26 2009, 03:18 PM~14584272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by English_@Jul 26 2009, 10:40 AM~14585083
> *
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY HERE WE HAVE A 1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM UP FOR RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $20.00 FOR EACH SQUARE AND ARE PAYPAL ONLY AND FIRST 100 ENTRIES 

1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, 5.0 ENGINE 159,000 MILES WHITE/ BLUE INTERIOR
ALL THE CROME AND LIGHTS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE NO CRACKS OR DENTS, A FEW SMALL RUST SPOTS HERE AND THERE I HAVE BEEN DRIVING THIS CAR AS MY DAILY, RUNS GREAT , NEW MUFFLER AND REAR EXHAUSTAND NEW BATTERY. HEAT AND AC WORKS BLOWS COLD EVEN THE RADIO WORKS, POWER SEATS AND POWER WINDOWS POWER LOCKS, THE REAR DRIVERS DOOR WILL BE FIXED AND REPLACED WITH ANOTHER ONE, AND A LITTLE DENT ON THE PASSENGER DOOR, AND COMES WITH YOUR CHOICE OF 92 HUBCAPS WIRE OR THE CLASSIC SHIELDS. THIS WOULD BE A GREAT CAR FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD OR FOR SOMEONE TO USE AS A DONOR TO BUILD A 90D COUPE WITH. 

HOW TO PLAY PAYPAL [email protected] 

SEND 20$ PAYMENT FOR SWITCHS ALONG WITH THE NUMBERS YOU WOULD LIKE
ALONG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME

WINNER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING, I CAN HOLD THE CAR TILL SHIPPING IS ARRANGED

DRAWING WE BE HELD AS SOON AS ALL SQUARES ARE FILLED. 
























[/quote]
MORE PICTURES IN THE FORSALE TOPIC


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

My Girl Lady Luck, my 63 & Me


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Jul 27 2009, 05:12 AM~14590970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool ass video and cool ass Caddy


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Jul 27 2009, 10:11 AM~14593407
> *Cool ass video and cool ass Caddy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

G] This is my Lac,95 Fleetwood,And this is us at the Vernon cruise last yr. TTT


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

getting everything little by little...

my switchplate
thanks to JAS in canada (PUREXTC).....


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jul 28 2009, 09:26 AM~14603766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 31 2009, 05:59 AM~14636133
> *getting everything little by little...
> 
> my switchplate
> ...


Jas does wicked work Homie    Here is Mine


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Jul 27 2009, 02:54 AM~14590886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> time to make this TOPIC even better.....
> 
> nothing better than
> *LADIES AND LACS *
> ...


T T T


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@May 2 2009, 08:32 PM~13768065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOP THIS
O 
THE
T
O
P


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

two of my recent lac pics o drew on ms paint, done for sum homies on here


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

me and my homie momo


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 3 2009, 03:13 PM~14662318
> *me and my homie momo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Ghost busters :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Aug 3 2009, 06:10 PM~14662851
> *Ghost busters  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


id roll that shit no questions asked!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

not long ago, in a land so far away.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

u got a hose hangin homie


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Jul 27 2009, 02:12 AM~14590970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the cleanest caddies around


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 3 2009, 09:21 PM~14664334
> *one of the cleanest caddies around
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TTT FOR THIS TOPIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 3 2009, 05:22 PM~14663713
> *not long ago, in a land so far away.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 5 2009, 08:19 PM~14687219
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no door locks are bad for la raza


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 5 2009, 08:30 PM~14687340
> *no door locks are bad for la raza
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 5 2009, 07:19 PM~14687219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LAY IT LOW!!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sh!t almost forgot HAPPY B-DAY CHUKO 204


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

This is my 71 ''Eldog''


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 6 2009, 10:20 AM~14692133
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the only hard top wagon i have ever seen. id kill someone in front of their own mother for that car...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Aug 7 2009, 08:50 AM~14701978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 13 2009, 04:23 PM~14761293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 5 2009, 06:19 PM~14687219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CADI BRO WHAT SIZE STROKES ARE U USEING AND REAR SPRINGS IVE BEEN LOOKIN FOR THE RIGHT CADI THAT HAD A HIGH LOCK UP AND WAS ABLE TO LAY OUT IS IT DRIVABLE LAIDOUT? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

my new ride finished
























ostrich 5th wheel








ostrich top


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TTT FOR ALL THE FIRME LACS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 19 2009, 08:01 PM~14822177
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Aug 20 2009, 01:16 PM~14829101
> *TTT FOR ALL THE FIRME LACS!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

me and mah pops' cadi's


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 20 2009, 04:59 PM~14831488
> *me and mah pops' cadi's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 19 2009, 08:01 PM~14822177
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

ostrich top


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

90'd down eldo


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Aug 21 2009, 10:26 PM~14845207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Aug 24 2009, 02:27 PM~14866045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


patterns look sick Homie


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 20 2009, 06:59 PM~14831488
> *me and mah pops' cadi's
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 24 2009, 04:32 PM~14866804
> *patterns look sick Homie
> *


THANX HOMEBOY! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 4 2009, 10:00 AM~14379077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT 5TH WHEEL KIT SETS YOUR CAR OFF NICELY! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cadillac_rollin (Mar 14, 2003)

my 80 coupe de ville


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 19 2009, 09:01 PM~14822177
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...


nice Lac :thumbsup:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_rollin_@Aug 25 2009, 01:54 PM~14876269
> *my 80 coupe de ville
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! EXTREMELY UNIQUE!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 26 2009, 09:14 PM~14893194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 26 2009, 10:14 PM~14893194
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MEAN & CLEAN HOMIE!!!


----------



## my83caddy (Nov 11, 2008)

my 83 caddy with NOS !!!............... naw j.p its my sub


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

nice!!  83caddy


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillaccadi_@Aug 27 2009, 02:08 PM~14899442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by my83caddy_@Aug 27 2009, 02:53 PM~14899286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did you get standards to fit on the front? i tried to put a standard on the front for a spare and it rubbed on the caliper


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

LACS TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Aug 27 2009, 06:18 PM~14901357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Aug 27 2009, 04:18 PM~14901357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Aug 25 2009, 09:13 AM~14874157
> *THAT 5TH WHEEL KIT SETS YOUR CAR OFF NICELY! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 26 2009, 09:14 PM~14893194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## my83caddy (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 27 2009, 02:48 PM~14899840
> *how did you get standards to fit on the front? i tried to put a standard on the front for a spare and it rubbed on the caliper
> *



hey man not to sound like a newbe but wha u mean


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 27 2009, 01:48 PM~14899840
> *how did you get standards to fit on the front? i tried to put a standard on the front for a spare and it rubbed on the caliper
> *


maybe he shaved the caliper


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Aug 27 2009, 04:18 PM~14901357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Aug 30 2009, 01:16 AM~14924922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride Homie


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RMFRIEND_@Aug 30 2009, 08:03 AM~14925360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 1 2009, 09:09 PM~14953562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

T.T.M.F.T!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=384778&st=0

big body taillight covers for sale


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 1 2009, 08:09 PM~14953562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

TECHNIQUES ARIZONA


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

HERE'S MINE, ITS FOR SALE TOO...PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Sep 3 2009, 06:11 PM~14974453
> *TECHNIQUES ARIZONA
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a badass caddy Homie


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

MY 83 COUPE DEVILLE


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 4 2009, 04:02 PM~14983390
> *MY 83 COUPE DEVILLE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

does anyone know how to do cadillac arms to fit on a 2000 lincoln towncar i seen them on some before i just need to know who can make them and how much need them extended 1 1/2 and reinforced. hit me up with a PM..


----------



## flakedcaddy (Jul 21, 2007)

shitty phone pic but new paint


----------



## flakedcaddy (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

niiice!


----------



## flakedcaddy (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flakedcaddy_@Sep 6 2009, 03:02 PM~14997202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean pic, nice lac


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 8 2009, 08:16 AM~15012936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is the color of tihis Caddy?


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

My 85 fleetwood


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flakedcaddy_@Sep 6 2009, 05:57 PM~14997864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NIIICE!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Sep 3 2009, 07:11 PM~14974453
> *FIRME PATTERNS HOMIE!!!</span></span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

FOR SALE
















$3500 CLEAN PM ME IF INTERESTED OR WITH OFFER [email protected]


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

$3500 obo or trade for a 70s Caprice Impala ,Monte Carlo,or Cutlass


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 8 2009, 03:12 PM~15017022
> *
> 
> $3500 obo or trade for a 70s Caprice Impala ,Monte Carlo,or Cutlass
> *




















TRADE?


----------



## northern comfort (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 18 2002, 09:12 PM~45083
> *I LIKE THIS ONE TOO IT STANDS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Sep 8 2009, 08:16 AM~15012936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Sep 8 2009, 10:03 AM~15013750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Sep 9 2009, 04:23 PM~15030013
> *
> *


 :0 DAMN! :cheesy:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Aug 27 2009, 02:42 PM~14900383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love both of those pics. :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

My bad I meant comment the blue caddy not the"""   """
:uh: :uh:


----------



## Lacriddin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sup everyone, thought i'd show you all something you've never seen before and see what you think. I've been playing with the seville for about 5 years now and finally got it to where i wanted to be. Enjoy...


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lacriddin_@Sep 15 2009, 08:04 AM~15085535
> *Sup everyone, thought i'd show you all something you've never seen before and see what you think. I've been playing with the seville for about 5 years now and finally got it to where i wanted to be. Enjoy...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lacriddin_@Sep 15 2009, 06:04 AM~15085535
> *Sup everyone, thought i'd show you all something you've never seen before and see what you think. I've been playing with the seville for about 5 years now and finally got it to where i wanted to be. Enjoy...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.. I like it. :h5:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Dec 31 2007, 09:46 PM~9577655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KFC PARKING HUH LOL NICE RIDE HOMIE


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 7 2009, 09:20 AM~14702219
> *the only hard top wagon i have ever seen. id kill someone in front of their own mother for that car...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

I DONT KNOW HOW ANYONE CAN LOOK AT THIS THREAD AND NOT GET A BONER 

HERES MY 83 COUPE DEVILLE


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Sep 25 2009, 09:12 PM~15189533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not selling it anymore?


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 25 2009, 09:21 PM~15189628
> *not selling it anymore?
> *


i love this ride 2 much i realy dont wana sale it but might think of trading with a 64 impala dont know yet, but i dont think any one would wana trade an impala 4 a caddy lol


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Sep 26 2009, 10:30 AM~15192688
> *i love this ride 2 much i realy dont wana sale it but might think of trading with a 64 impala dont know yet, but i dont think any one would wana trade an impala 4 a caddy lol
> *


Yea, well that caddy is nice homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 26 2009, 11:36 AM~15193041
> *Yea, well that caddy is nice homie. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE UR CADI IS BAD ASS 2 :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Sep 26 2009, 11:51 AM~15193101
> *THANKS HOMIE UR CADI IS BAD ASS 2  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

For Sale.Kustom Lasercut Steering wheel.Pm me if your interested.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

>


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Thats Nice Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 1 2009, 09:25 PM~15245420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 1 2009, 09:25 PM~15245420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> >


----------



## aercastro82 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Oct 4 2009, 11:33 AM~15264089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 4, 2009)

Expensive Taste Car Club Houston,Texas

2000 Cadillac Escalade


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> >
> 
> 
> looks good marty


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ALL 90S MOULDINGS AND ROCKERS ARE INCLUDED NO BUMPERS ARE LIGHTS JUST SLAP ON AND GO HAVE THE BUMPER ENDS ALSO LOCATED IN UTAH, US SHIPPING ONLY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

REALLY NICE GRILL DAMN NEAR NEW 450 SHIPPED US ONLY LOCATED IN ROY, UTAH


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

HERE SHE IS
FITS 80-92 RWD CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM

GOLD SHINLY NO BARS BENT
CHROME NICE SOME FADE ON TOP AREA

$300 SHIPPED 

PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER OR WIRE











































pm me


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

fuck thats a good deal


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Oct 6 2009, 01:59 PM~15283896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 6 2009, 05:10 PM~15285091
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. FT. WAYNE, INDIANA CHAPTER


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)




----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

USO kentucky & north carolina


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Oct 7 2009, 09:45 AM~15292389
> *STREETSTYLE C.C. FT. WAYNE, INDIANA CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


BAD AZZ


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*For Sale.*_
Kustom Lasercut Caddy Steering wheel.
Pm me if your interested.Already Chrome
Leather wrap and Horn extra.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

*My Caddy got rear ended* :angry: :angry:


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

Ouch! :twak: :rant:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bettysue_@Oct 15 2009, 03:59 PM~15369046
> *Ouch!  :twak:  :rant:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

1984 Cadillac Coupe DeVille "Lowrider"

5.7L Engine 80,000 Miles, Runs Great
New Engine Parts:
-New Spark Plugs
-Hoses
-Belts
-Carburetor
-Rear Wheel Seals
-Engine Starter & MANY Others (I Have All Recipes Frm Work That Has Been Done)
Rebuilt Tranny
New 2 Chrome Pump Hydraulic Set-Up (Done By Homies Hydros)
4 Switches
6 Batteries 
Partially Wrapped Frame (Stress Points & Arches)
Wrapped Upper & Lower A-Arms
100 Spoke 13" Wires with New Tires
Clean Buffed & Waxed Brown Paint
Real Clean Brown/Tan Pillow Top Leather Interior
Perfect Head Liner
Clean Brown Carpet
All Power Options:
-Power Windows
-Power Locks
-Power Seats
Everything Works
CD Player
Euro Front/Back & Back Side Mouldings
Has All Cadillac/Coupe DeVille Emblems

***Also Have An Extra Pair Of A-Arms To Go With It***


CLEAN CADILLAC $6,000 OBO, I ALSO CAN WORK OUT A DEAL WITH ANYONE!---NO TRADES!

CLEAN TITLE, UPDATED TAGS, REGISTERED,SMOGGED & READY TO GO!

Located In Fontana, CA - Inland Empire


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 28 2009, 02:29 PM~15494434
> *
> *



:0 :0


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TO THE TOP FOR THIS<img src=\'http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww6/MRSTRANG3R/Cadillac_1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> TOPIC!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 28 2009, 02:26 PM~15494421
> *
> *


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ+Oct 28 2009, 04:41 PM~15494518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one salin 24's 26 's wit skinnies


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 24 2009, 11:13 AM~14282949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Melissa Hernadez :thumbsup: I used to love this chick back in the day. I wonder how she looks now.


----------



## LeXxTaCy (Jul 2, 2009)

looking for a used house grille for my '94 big body lac... pm me


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 31 2009, 02:35 PM~15523491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 1 2009, 06:49 PM~15530092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey, how hard is it to convert the front clip to accept the caprice lights like that? i dont want to do a 90 clip, but i like how the front light looks like that


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 1 2009, 05:44 PM~15530463
> *hey, how hard is it to convert the front clip to accept the caprice lights like that? i dont want to do a 90 clip, but i like how the front light looks like that
> *


Make your own mounting plate for the lamp assemblies and mount staight to the core support. You are going to have to cut out (gut out) the header panel. I hope this pic helps. It's the best I have. Dont hesitate to shoot me a p.m. for any 411. Good luck.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 1 2009, 08:47 PM~15530965
> *Make your own mounting plate for the lamp assemblies and mount staight to the header panel. You are going to have to cut out (gut out) the header panel. I hope this pic helps. It's the betst I have. Dont hesitate to shoot me a p.m. for any 411. Good luck.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 1 2009, 04:49 PM~15530092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice caddy Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 1 2009, 07:37 PM~15531383
> *Nice caddy Homie
> *


Thank you brother, in LRM November 2000.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 1 2009, 08:25 PM~15531884
> *Thank you brother, in LRM November 2000.
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 1 2009, 06:55 PM~15531027
> *thanks! did u have any trouble adjusting them properly? if i can fins a set of the lamps, i might make it a winter project, did you have to do anything to the wire harness?
> *


No trouble just a little patients. It has the factory adjusters. Just get the plug ends, for the lamps, cut the old ones off and crimp in the new ones.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 1 2009, 08:26 PM~15531911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I always wanted a rear bumper kit but never got around to it.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 2 2009, 02:14 PM~15538983
> *I always wanted a rear bumper kit but never got around to it.
> *


I've been roll'n my caddy 9years now finally put the bumper kit on it this year  and got rear ended at the end of this season :angry: :angry: so now i get to re-do it and maybe get a fresh coat on the caddy too!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 2 2009, 02:28 PM~15539123
> *I've been roll'n my caddy 9years now finally put the bumper kit on it this year   and got rear ended at the end of this season :angry:  :angry:  so now i get to re-do it and maybe get a fresh coat on the caddy too!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Nov 2 2009, 05:29 PM~15540869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 1 2009, 11:35 PM~15531984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  NICE LINE !


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Nov 2 2009, 11:03 PM~15545171
> *   NICE LINE !
> *


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

TECHNIQUES C.C.


----------



## el cadillac (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Nov 3 2009, 03:46 PM~15549694
> *TECHNIQUES C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WHITE 77 IS BADASS MAN !


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Nov 2 2009, 07:29 PM~15540869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got a jack in the box antenna topper on my cadi too uffin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 1 2009, 08:35 PM~15531984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@Nov 3 2009, 01:46 PM~15549694
> *TECHNIQUES C.C.
> 
> 
> ...



NICE FLEET OF LACS !!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Nov 2 2009, 06:29 PM~15540869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

FOR SALE, PM ME 









SERIOUS PEOPLE PM ME FOR ALL THE INFO.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el cadillac_@Nov 3 2009, 03:09 PM~15550495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MORE PIC'S :0


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96 (Nov 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

STILL AT THE TOP!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 4 2009, 08:03 PM~15565198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el cadillac (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el cadillac_@Nov 9 2009, 04:43 PM~15611322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

wen it was bein instaled 2months ago 2 pro hoper pumps is not my daily 












































































































make me an offer 786 378 3124


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el cadillac_@Nov 9 2009, 05:43 PM~15611322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 thats bad ass bRO 
more pic's :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 9 2009, 10:59 PM~15616243
> *wen it was bein instaled 2months ago 2 pro hoper pumps is not my daily
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL RIDE


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Nov 10 2009, 07:27 AM~15618278
> *BEAUTIFUL RIDE
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 9 2009, 11:59 PM~15616243
> *wen it was bein instaled 2months ago 2 pro hoper pumps is not my daily
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS RIDE!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el cadillac_@Nov 9 2009, 05:43 PM~15611322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR SCHEME! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 9 2009, 10:59 PM~15616243
> *wen it was bein instaled 2months ago 2 pro hoper pumps is not my daily
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el cadillac (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 10 2009, 11:00 AM~15620334
> *NICE COLOR SCHEME! :biggrin:
> *


THNX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el cadillac_@Nov 10 2009, 01:29 PM~15621407
> *THNX HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

Some pics of the homie busting out his caddy... SHOWTIME cc.


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Nov 2 2009, 04:29 PM~15540869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 10 2009, 07:52 PM~15626977
> *Some pics of the homie busting out his caddy... SHOWTIME cc.
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of this one???


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 10 2009, 08:52 PM~15626977
> *Some pics of the homie busting out his caddy... SHOWTIME cc.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: Sweet ride homie!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 11 2009, 08:58 AM~15632587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NiIIICEE Rich :biggrin: Like the jewelery


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 10 2009, 07:52 PM~15626977
> *Some pics of the homie busting out his caddy... SHOWTIME cc.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

MISS MY CADDI


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

CHEESE WHAT DO YOU HAVE ON YOUR CAR THAT YOU SELL


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 10 2009, 08:52 PM~15626977
> *Some pics of the homie busting out his caddy... SHOWTIME cc.
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS LAC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 11 2009, 10:58 AM~15632587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THIS CAR WAS DONE RIGHT!!!


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 10 2009, 07:52 PM~15626977
> *Some pics of the homie busting out his caddy... SHOWTIME cc.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 10 2009, 08:52 PM~15626977
> *Some pics of the homie busting out his caddy... SHOWTIME cc.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE 90 EVERYTHING FRONT,BACK.SIDE SKIRTS,DASH BOARD.NOT A 4100 ITS A V6.NO RUST WHAT SO EVER.VERY CLEAN CAR $3000


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

rene's caddy


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## DjPDub (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's my 90 Cadillac DeVille, I'm still not done with it though...


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

any one know a good web site for old caddy parts?
i need eldo fender trim for my 63


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el cadillac_@Nov 9 2009, 04:43 PM~15611322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

BACK IN 2001


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

1993 cadillac for sale. ready to go


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 19 2009, 03:11 PM~15716450
> *1993 cadillac for sale. ready to go
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## DjPDub (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 19 2009, 03:11 PM~15716450
> *1993 cadillac for sale. ready to go
> 
> 
> ...




Isn't that fleetwood named "So Hood"? Cause I saw it on youtube, nice ride homie...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 19 2009, 02:11 PM~15716450
> *1993 cadillac for sale. ready to go
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FRONT LOCK UP HOW MANY INCHES IS EXTENDED? OR U SWAP SPINDLES?


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## cadillacking (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## cadillacking (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Nov 2 2009, 05:29 PM~15540869
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i miss my old black caddy


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Damn thats nice :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 24 2009, 09:40 AM~15765661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's a few pics of mine... Yes it's a FWD... I know there are some haters out there so I'll point that out before they do! lol 

































It's down for the winter getting ready to get redone....


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

just put on my new 14inch supremes


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Nov 24 2009, 09:51 PM~15774101
> *Here's a few pics of mine... Yes it's a FWD... I know there are some haters out there so I'll point that out before they do! lol
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Que la verga LOCO (Apr 22, 2009)

1996 bigbody for sale......<img src=\'http://i50.tinypic.com/2q37hn4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i47.tinypic.com/35lhte1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

and</span>

<span style=\'color:green\'>1993 bigbody ready to go...[/SIZE]


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

JUST HAD 2 JUMP ON AND WISH ALL MY FELLOW CADDI RIDERS A HAPPY LOLO THANKSGIVING!!! :h5: KEEP YOUR CARS LOW :yes: BUT YOUR HEADS UP HIGH :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## LOCOTORO (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 10 2009, 10:52 PM~15626977
> *Some pics of the homie busting out his caddy... SHOWTIME cc.
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit ... dammm thats nice. :biggrin:


----------



## RJ_313 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)

i know someone has to have a picture or two of DEEP COVER caddy


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

why have i never heard of a fleetwood formal?
i thought it was the "executive" limo


----------



## Shadow19 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Que la verga LOCO_@Nov 25 2009, 08:01 AM~15776346
> *1996 bigbody for sale......<img src=\'http://i50.tinypic.com/2q37hn4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i47.tinypic.com/35lhte1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...




Firme Cadi y lady 2


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

1993 lowrider big body for sale i want $ 6k but will take a trade if its a good offer



































pm me or call/txt 786-378-3124 for more info


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

da family :biggrin: :biggrin:

CRE8TIVE


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY 1993


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2009, 05:51 PM~15904456
> *MY 1993
> 
> 
> ...



nice big body homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

MY 1980


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 7 2009, 06:51 PM~15904456
> *MY 1993
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RJ_313_@Nov 26 2009, 01:42 PM~15790708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Nov 12 2009, 08:38 PM~15649338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got anymore pics never seen that color combination b4 looks real clean


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 8 2009, 06:32 PM~15916293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this 1 clean ass Lac homie work well done :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 8 2009, 04:22 PM~15916150
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 05:27 PM~15917058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 05:27 PM~15917058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATS ON YOUR PHOTO SHOT!!!!!!!!!!! LECAB IS BAD ASS..........*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

'90 HOK flaked


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

My homie jus got this 1. . ."throw sum Ds on it!". . . . juice next year


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

CADILLACS TTT!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 11 2009, 11:03 PM~15956060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Dec 15 2009, 08:40 PM~15992993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  BADASS!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Dec 15 2009, 07:40 PM~15992993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 11 2009, 10:03 PM~15956060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Dec 15 2009, 06:40 PM~15992993
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Dec 15 2009, 07:40 PM~15992993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Got this rare trunk booty kit up for grabs add that touch of class to your ride BEST OFFER PM ME ! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HERES MY 1996 SEDAN DEVILLE BARELY GETTIN STARTED WAT YA THINK??


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 06:27 PM~15917058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ GUCCI_@Dec 27 2009, 05:58 PM~16104571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

thats one clean ass caddy UCE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 27 2009, 05:10 PM~16103613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 27 2009, 11:37 PM~16107521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet pic Homie


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

THE BIGG HOMIE GEEE'Z RIDE



























S.F.V ALL DAY


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 27 2009, 07:10 PM~16103613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DEM SUM NICE WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 27 2009, 11:37 PM~16107521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 8 2009, 06:27 PM~15917058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this mutha fucka is clean . nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 2 2010, 06:32 PM~16163680
> *nice pic
> *


THANX :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

this is my 1995 Cadillac Deville Concours im looking to buy some 13,14 or 15 spokes but need some advise on FWD let me know... also working on the airbags have a kit but needs somebody to intall it im in the 408 area so if anybody knows who does the work nice and clean let me know!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 2 2010, 05:55 PM~16163881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell yeah, that car was the shit!


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

parts and stuff

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=516608&st=0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 2 2010, 05:55 PM~16163881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

FAST & FURIOUS/SLOW AND LOW


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 2 2010, 05:55 PM~16163881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

8







3 GUC DEVILLE


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jan 3 2010, 07:50 PM~16173852
> *oh hell yeah, that car was the shit!
> *


Still is. Just stored away.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 4 2010, 06:47 PM~16183508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

My Homie John's Caddy. ONE OF THE BADDEST I'VE EVER SEEN IN PERSON.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: SCRAPEHOUSE BUILT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 5 2010, 06:22 PM~16194652
> *My Homie John's Caddy. ONE OF THE BADDEST I'VE EVER SEEN IN PERSON.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SCRAPEHOUSE BUILT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


SICK


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 5 2010, 07:22 PM~16194652
> *My Homie John's Caddy. ONE OF THE BADDEST I'VE EVER SEEN IN PERSON.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SCRAPEHOUSE BUILT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 5 2010, 06:22 PM~16194652
> *My Homie John's Caddy. ONE OF THE BADDEST I'VE EVER SEEN IN PERSON.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SCRAPEHOUSE BUILT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 6 2010, 01:38 PM~16194836
> *SICK
> *


X2


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 5 2010, 05:22 PM~16194652
> *My Homie John's Caddy. ONE OF THE BADDEST I'VE EVER SEEN IN PERSON.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SCRAPEHOUSE BUILT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

CADILLACS TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 5 2010, 08:22 PM~16194652
> *My Homie John's Caddy. ONE OF THE BADDEST I'VE EVER SEEN IN PERSON.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SCRAPEHOUSE BUILT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS REAL GOOD!


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jan 7 2010, 12:44 PM~16214990
> *CADILLACS TO THE TOP !!!
> *


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Jan 7 2010, 03:16 PM~16216391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post a pic with out the sample writing on it, thats a bad as cadi


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 7 2010, 02:46 PM~16216141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

lupe any pics of the first one with out the sample on it?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Jan 7 2010, 06:09 PM~16218239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride Homie


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 7 2010, 02:46 PM~16216141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! THATS NICE! CLEAN & SIMPLE


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jan 7 2010, 11:02 PM~16221990
> *
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: DID U EVER GET UR CADDY BACK?


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 8 2010, 01:19 PM~16226660
> *THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:  DID U EVER GET UR CADDY BACK?
> *


WRONG QUOTE LOL


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 8 2010, 01:19 PM~16226660
> *THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:  DID U EVER GET UR CADDY BACK?
> *


OOPS WRONG QUOTE


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 7 2010, 10:52 PM~16221844
> *DAMN!!! THATS NICE! CLEAN & SIMPLE
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: DID U EVER GET UR CADDY BACK?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jan 7 2010, 10:32 PM~16221555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 8 2010, 01:24 PM~16226718
> *THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:  DID U EVER GET UR CADDY BACK?
> *


SHIT HOMIE, I REALLY WISH, THE FOO ENDED UP NOT WANTING TO TRADE CUZ HE FOUND OUT THAT I GUESS CUTTYS ARENT WORTH SHIT, HE SAID I COULD TRADE WITH 2G'S OR I COULD BUY IT BACK FOR 4G'S...TRUST ME IF I HAD 4G'S I WOULD GO GET HER BACK ASAP, BUT U KNOW...ALL I CAN SAY IS I HAD THE CHANCE TO OWN IT AND IM PROUD I HAD THAT CHANCE...BUT YOUR LAC LOOKS GOOD HOMIE, HAVENT FOUND ANY LIKE THAT YET...IVE CHECKED CRAIGSLIST, EBAY MOTORS, AND HERE, BUT NOTHING...


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 8 2010, 07:26 PM~16230472
> *SHIT HOMIE, I REALLY WISH, THE FOO ENDED UP NOT WANTING TO TRADE CUZ HE FOUND OUT THAT I GUESS CUTTYS ARENT WORTH SHIT, HE SAID I COULD TRADE WITH 2G'S OR I COULD BUY IT BACK FOR 4G'S...TRUST ME IF I  HAD 4G'S I WOULD GO GET HER BACK ASAP, BUT U KNOW...ALL I CAN SAY IS I HAD THE CHANCE TO OWN IT AND IM PROUD I HAD THAT CHANCE...BUT YOUR LAC LOOKS GOOD HOMIE, HAVENT FOUND ANY LIKE THAT YET...IVE CHECKED CRAIGSLIST, EBAY MOTORS, AND HERE, BUT NOTHING...
> *


damn dawg i know how u feel i had a car that i got rid of until this day i regret it, ur lac was clean i hope u find a way 2 get it back or u get a new one, good luck g


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 8 2010, 07:47 PM~16230690
> *damn dawg i know how u feel i had a car that i got rid of until this day i regret it, ur lac was clean i hope u find a way 2 get it back or u get a new one, good luck g
> *


yea well at least i aint the only one, i tell people about it but people juss laugh cuz know one knows what the lac was too me, more than juss a car, everytime i took it out to a cruise night or juss for a cruise i would feel like i was something in it like it was apart of me, basically my pride & joy is what it was juss to make it a long story short  , and thanks we'll see what happens weather i can get it back or get another one, what car did you have that u regret getting rid of?


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

MY 84 I JUST RECENTLY SOLD  :tears: :tears:  MY BIGGEST REGRET  ~~







]


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 8 2010, 08:38 PM~16231204
> *yea well at least i aint the only one, i tell people about it but people juss laugh cuz know one knows what the lac was too me, more than juss a car, everytime i took it out to a cruise night or juss for a cruise i would feel like i was something in it like it was apart of me, basically my pride & joy is what it was juss to make it a long story short  , and thanks we'll see what happens weather i can get it back or get another one, what car did you have that u regret getting rid of?
> *


i know its going 2 sound stupid but it was my first car a 1993 accord, man i had good memories in that ride well the story was i bought a 98 accord and the 93 was just sitting there with alot of engine problems basically not running, i told this one fool if he can hook me up with a tv in the 98 and ill trade him with the accord and that was the stupidest thing ive ever done i could of just put in a better engine in it, well i was young and stupid :tears:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 8 2010, 08:48 PM~16231329
> *i know its going 2 sound stupid but it was my first car a 1993 accord, man i had good memories in that ride well the story was i bought a 98 accord and the 93 was just sitting there with alot of engine problems basically not running, i told this one fool if he can hook me up with a tv in the 98 and ill trade him with the accord and that was the stupidest thing ive ever done i could of just put in a better engine in it, well i was young and stupid  :tears:
> *


nah homie that aint stupid, its like with the caddy, it was my first car and i had alot of memories in it, also i spent alot of time working on it, but know matter what car it is if someone has memories with it and it was more than a car to them then thats what matters, i realized know one will ever understand how important a car can be to someone unless theyre actually in there shoes, i wake up every single day thinking about that caddy and it juss pops up off & on in mind which makes my day bullshit, but damn homie it sucks...


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 8 2010, 08:57 PM~16231413
> *nah homie that aint stupid, its like with the caddy, it was my first car and i had alot of memories in it, also i spent alot of time working on it, but know matter what car it is if someone has memories with it and it was more than a car to them then thats what matters, i realized know one will ever understand how important a car can be to someone unless theyre actually in there shoes, i wake up every single day thinking about that caddy and it juss pops up off & on in mind which makes my day bullshit, but damn homie it sucks...
> *


it sucks i feel u but hey we all learn from our mistakes


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 8 2010, 09:13 PM~16231582
> *it sucks i feel u but hey we all learn from our mistakes
> *


yup, "you never know what you got until its gone"


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

_*TTT*_


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

CADILLACS TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

_*TTT for CADDYS
*_


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2010, 06:39 PM~16217166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its got a moon roof on the back of the roof?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:happysad:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jan 7 2010, 11:31 PM~16221535
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one uffin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 10 2010, 03:05 PM~16245533
> *TTT for CADDYS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 10 2010, 08:06 AM~16242983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isnt that the one i saw on craigslist for sale


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ GUCCI_@Jan 4 2010, 09:09 PM~16185604
> *8
> 
> 
> ...



does this car have the side panels and molding or does the paint make it look like that???


----------



## ENVIOUS KING (Oct 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jan 7 2010, 09:31 PM~16221535
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Jan 11 2010, 04:18 PM~16257448
> *isnt that the one i saw on craigslist for sale
> *



Which One :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 15 2010, 12:48 PM~16300364
> *Which One :uh:
> *


the yellow one i called and some girl called back said no........... :dunno:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jan 11 2010, 11:31 PM~16260424
> *does this car have the side panels and molding or does the paint make it look like that???
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jan 15 2010, 01:45 PM~16301873
> *:wave:
> *



hey whats good Monte? how is the coupe?


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jan 15 2010, 10:29 PM~16304658
> *hey whats good Monte? how is the coupe?
> *


Same on.....same on
The Caddy still here


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Jan 15 2010, 11:46 AM~16300850
> *the yellow one i called and some girl called back said no........... :dunno:
> *



Naw Homie these are both green


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)

*TTT.... FOR THE LAC FAMILY.*


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Jan 15 2010, 10:53 PM~16306655
> *TTT.... FOR THE LAC FAMILY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/Magificos07_IMG_0369[1].jpg[/IMG]










































































Juan Zapata 1983 Coupe Deville
pearl white ppg paint 
peanutbutter interior
10 batts 2 pumps one bladder pump with Adex
goldleaf and pinstripes done by Sic 713 in Houston


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 17 2010, 03:21 PM~16317717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 17 2010, 03:20 PM~16317715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I REALLY LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 17 2010, 03:23 PM~16317740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 17 2010, 03:20 PM~16317715
> *
> 
> 
> ...



more pics of this one???


----------



## bigshowxp (Apr 14, 2009)

1989 in the 818


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jan 11 2010, 08:31 PM~16260424
> *does this car have the side panels and molding or does the paint make it look like that???
> *


YEAH BRO I HVE THEM, PANELS AND ALL MY CAR IS STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION
RITE NOW, WE DID THAT SO I CLD TAKE IT TO THE PICNIC I WNTED LIKE THAT JUS TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKD LIKE,I GET THAT ALOT


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 10 2010, 02:05 PM~16245533
> *TTT for CADDYS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

What's up homies.. Anyone know the size of the speakers. That go in the rear deck in the back of a 80 coupe


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Jan 19 2010, 01:41 AM~16336257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Jan 19 2010, 02:41 AM~16336257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whaaaattttttt!!!!!!! :wow: a 3 like this on 2 pumps?? and i only see 4 dumps aswell. how?


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Jan 19 2010, 01:41 AM~16336257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH THATS A TYTE ASS THREE :wow: AND WHAT SIZE CYLINDERS  :thumbsup:


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

damn i f'n love caddies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 21 2010, 05:52 AM~16361391
> *damn i f'n love caddies  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x10000


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Jan 19 2010, 01:41 AM~16336257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 3!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Jan 19 2010, 02:41 AM~16336257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619CHEVY (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Dec 15 2009, 07:39 PM~15992976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 DAMN!!!!! SICK!!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 17 2010, 02:20 PM~16317715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that mofo is the bizness! i dont see any women on her level " in the streets!


----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: flaked85,* CUZICAN*, CadillacRoyalty

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 25 2010, 10:40 PM~16412551
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: flaked85, CUZICAN, CadillacRoyalty
> 
> ...



:h5:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Jan 22 2010, 10:33 PM~16381587
> *that mofo is the bizness! i dont see any women on her level " in the streets!
> *


 X1000 THAT'S MY COMADRE!


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*The Kandylac out to recruit for UTI.*


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

same car just re did it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

my 77


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

my 90


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

DAM THE CADDY GAME IS DEEP


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 29 2010, 09:06 PM~16456082
> *DAM THE CADDY GAME IS DEEP
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jan 29 2010, 12:04 AM~16448293
> *same car just re did it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Jan 26 2010, 01:34 AM~16412462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad bitch :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 27 2010, 06:40 PM~16433131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

My 84' Caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 31 2010, 12:26 AM~16465731
> *My 84' Caddy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! thats clean as fuck.. love the colors   looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 31 2010, 09:01 AM~16466992
> *Nice!! thats clean as fuck.. love the colors      looks good homie :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 31 2010, 12:26 AM~16465731
> *My 84' Caddy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

Clean ass caddys! Damn! Can't wait to get mine ridin! Wut size rims y'all roll in the rear? They don't rub?


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 30 2010, 11:26 PM~16465731
> *My 84' Caddy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mofo is bad! im under construction right now! i know its the wrong topic but fuck its a caddy i got for sale 2,500



































:biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

here is my project


----------



## ochun h.p (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

ANY BODY GOT REAR WINDOW TRIM FOR A 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD TAKING VINIL OFF GOING HARD TOP


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 27 2010, 07:40 PM~16433131
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 07 houston gradute here!! , wish i coulda done that with my shit when i was down there.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Jan 29 2010, 02:40 AM~16449026
> * my 77
> 
> 
> ...



nice.


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 1 2010, 01:36 AM~16474916
> *nice.
> *


thanks homie  im getting there


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jreycadi81_@Feb 1 2010, 02:46 AM~16475106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 31 2010, 10:39 PM~16473735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

finally get her home


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:wow:




























:wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 2 2010, 10:54 PM~16493618
> *  finally get her home
> 
> 
> ...



i was just looking at the BLVD ISSUE with it in it.... :biggrin:


----------



## 79Dmarchand (Aug 1, 2008)

What's good guys? Here's mine


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

MY 80 Q-DEVILLE........


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*"The Brown Devil"*</span>


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Feb 1 2010, 04:31 AM~16475069
> *thanks homie  im getting there
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Car has hydraulics


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 2 2010, 09:04 PM~16494508
> *i was just looking at the BLVD ISSUE with it in it.... :biggrin:
> *


wanna sell that magazine? :cheesy:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Feb 3 2010, 08:46 AM~16498236
> *LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA
> *


R.F.F.R


----------



## 79Dmarchand (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Feb 4 2010, 03:12 AM~16508466
> *R.F.F.R
> *


Hey bROs!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

STREETSTYLE-LOS ANGELES


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Feb 5 2010, 03:20 PM~16524056
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>STREETSTYLE-COCOA BEACH, FLORIDA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 3 2010, 10:35 PM~16504391
> *wanna sell that magazine?  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :loco: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## LIL VIC/BIG MO (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 31 2010, 12:26 AM~16465731
> *My 84' Caddy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*TTMFT FOR THA LACS*


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Jan 19 2010, 01:41 AM~16336257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 6 2010, 03:30 PM~16533159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT 4 tha lacs


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 8 2010, 11:36 AM~16549162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice!!!


----------



## 79Dmarchand (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 8 2010, 11:36 AM~16549162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks it gettin a makeover for the summer


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 8 2010, 11:36 AM~16549162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  love the collor :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

THERE GOES MY LAC NEW IMAGE PHX :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Feb 10 2010, 01:22 AM~16569770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

can someone post up a trunk pic with a basic 2 pump set up in it? i got a 91 brougham, and I'm tryna see how much space there is with the setup in so i can figure out how i'm gonna build the trunk panels around it. thanks!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Feb 10 2010, 11:38 AM~16572146
> *can someone post up a trunk pic with a basic 2 pump set up in it?  i got a 91 brougham, and I'm tryna see how much space there is with the setup in so i can figure out how i'm gonna build the trunk panels around it.  thanks!
> *


Trunk of my 84


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## rollo (May 30, 2009)

my new shit now back under construction


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

MY NEW 83 COUPE DE VILLE PROJECT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 11 2010, 01:43 PM~16584115
> *my new shit now back under construction
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 11 2010, 06:13 PM~16586753
> *MY NEW 83 COUPE DE VILLE PROJECT
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

playin around :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

hey guys i need some info im doing a 92 350 swap into my 83 i need to know the best way to do this thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lowrollerzlac, D-Cheeze
:biggrin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollo_@Feb 11 2010, 02:43 PM~16584115
> *my new shit now back under construction
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN FIRME, ROLLO!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Feb 12 2010, 06:17 AM~16591342
> *playin around :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like night vision


----------



## L0W C (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Jan 19 2010, 09:41 PM~16336257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Feb 12 2010, 04:02 PM~16595595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's still my favorite caddy. That sumbitch is so clean! TTT.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 11 2010, 06:31 PM~16586889
> *nice
> *



Thanks Homie


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 12 2010, 11:16 PM~16599357
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Clean! Is that the look your goin for or have you just not added the center section?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

mine


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 12 2010, 11:19 PM~16599365
> *Clean! Is that the look your goin for or have you just not added the center section?
> *


Ah nah I havent added the center section yet, Im 17 so Im working on it, but for now, until I get $$$, Ima leave it like that, it dont look bad so im coo for now :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 12 2010, 11:30 PM~16599427
> *Ah nah I havent added the center section yet, Im 17 so Im working on it, but for now, until I get $$$, Ima leave it like that, it dont look bad so im coo for now :biggrin:
> *


more props to you for being as young as you are, and still building a nice ride. much love  :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 12 2010, 11:35 PM~16599452
> *more props to you for being as young as you are, and still building a nice ride. much love   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, Ive been through alot with this car even though ive only had it for about a year.


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 13 2010, 02:24 AM~16599393
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


like the clear taillights


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Feb 12 2010, 11:38 PM~16599472
> *like the clear taillights
> *


  thanks! i made them myself. :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

lights off








parking lights








brake on


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 12 2010, 11:30 PM~16599427
> *Ah nah I havent added the center section yet, Im 17 so Im working on it, but for now, until I get $$$, Ima leave it like that, it dont look bad so im coo for now :biggrin:
> *



Makes sense to me homie. Props


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 12 2010, 11:50 PM~16599536
> *Makes sense to me homie. Props
> *


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

i need help finding out why my caddy is idleing, when i start it up and after a few seconds it starts to idle real low and it gives the car a vibration, it also sounds like the car is gargling, and when i take off in it, it doesnt seem to have much power, it has had a tune up, what could it be? is it a problem i might be able to fix myself? anyone else had this problem before?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

maybe the battery is dead. or bad alternator. or timing is off. idk for sure. but those are some things to check. :dunno:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 13 2010, 01:18 PM~16602591
> *maybe the battery is dead. or bad alternator. or timing is off. idk for sure. but those are some things to check. :dunno:
> *


nah the batterie is only a few months old, it weird cuz it juss started doing it like a week ago, i ve had the problem before and it was because a spark plug wire was burned, so i got all new spark plugs and it was fine, now its back at it but the wires are good


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## flakedcaddy (Jul 21, 2007)

just wondering if anyone knows if 13x 7 rubs in the back 3 wheeling or am I going to have to get 6z thanx for info


----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 13 2010, 01:13 PM~16602566
> *i need help finding out why my caddy is idleing, when i start it up and after a few seconds it starts to idle real low and it gives the car a vibration, it also sounds like the car is gargling, and when i take off in it, it doesnt seem to have much power, it has had a tune up, what could it be? is it a problem i might be able to fix myself? anyone else had this problem before?
> *


might be the carb.. sometimes the computer in them goes bad


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Feb 13 2010, 08:05 PM~16605119
> *might be the carb.. sometimes the computer in them goes bad
> *


thanks for the info. ...any idea of how much the fix is???


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Feb 13 2010, 12:05 AM~16599282
> *that's still my favorite caddy.  That sumbitch is so clean!  TTT.
> *


THANX BIG DOG!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :h5:


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tripleblack_@Feb 13 2010, 04:15 PM~16603559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 13 2010, 02:16 AM~16599357
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR. FROGGY (May 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 24 2009, 08:57 AM~13096078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT SIZE CILINDERS? DO YOU NEED A SLIP YOKE FOR IT AS WELL?*


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flakedcaddy_@Feb 13 2010, 03:33 PM~16603340
> *just wondering if anyone knows if 13x 7 rubs in the back 3 wheeling or am I going to have to get 6z thanx for info
> *


i know ppl running 13x5.5 so i dont think 13x6 will be a prob eather. i run 14x7s all day and havent had a prob with rubbing. so you should be just fine


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 13 2010, 08:10 PM~16605157
> *thanks for the info. ...any idea of how much the fix is???
> *


around 300


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Feb 14 2010, 06:35 PM~16612077
> *around 300
> *


alright


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

COPPERTONECADI WAIT TILL U C ROUND 2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Feb 15 2010, 10:24 AM~16617551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn thats nice


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Nov 25 2009, 02:44 AM~15775511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is sick!! I kick my ass EVERYDAY for selling my 64 vert ( buckets console, 429)

had it on 14" supremes and 5.20s


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 2 2010, 04:55 PM~16163881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

MY CADDY BEFORE I RE DID IT


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Feb 13 2010, 01:50 PM~16602789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Feb 12 2010, 04:02 PM~16595595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 10 2009, 07:52 PM~15626977
> *Some pics of the homie busting out his caddy... SHOWTIME cc.
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SELLING RIMS OFF MY OLD 89 CADILLAC d'ELEGANCE FOR $500.00
OR TRADE FOR SOME CLEAN 14inch 100 SPOKES!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

heres my 89 broaham d'elegance














 shit takes me everywhere and anywhere,.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 22 2010, 06:09 PM~16691247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: FIRME ASS LINE UP, LOCO! :yes: :h5:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 21 2010, 05:00 PM~16679790
> *
> *


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

alot more added looks better now


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 22 2010, 05:09 PM~16691247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Alejndo72 (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

No trades!! Need to sell 104k runs and drive nice located in Santa Maria Ca. 93458
$5500.00 OBO


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 22 2010, 05:09 PM~16691247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT  GANGSTA LACS MOTHA FUCKA


----------



## charlieguero (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charlieguero_@Mar 2 2010, 01:02 AM~16768790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEEAN FLEET HOMIE :nicoderm: LOVE THAT FUKIN COLOR...YOUR CAR WOULD LOOK GOOD WITH MY RIMS ON IT!!


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

WUTS THE DAM DEAL!!! POST THEM CADDYz UP!!! :machinegun: :guns: :ninja: :rant: :guns: :guns: :angel: :angel: :angel: HAHA WTF!....TTT


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>"The Brown Devil"</span>


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 31 2010, 12:26 AM~16465731
> *My 84' Caddy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Juicin it soon :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

MY CADILLAC TRUNK


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charlieguero_@Mar 2 2010, 12:02 AM~16768790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieguero (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 2 2010, 08:58 PM~16777740
> *CLEEAN FLEET HOMIE :nicoderm:  LOVE THAT FUKIN COLOR...YOUR CAR WOULD LOOK GOOD WITH MY RIMS ON IT!!
> *


thats homie...


----------



## charlieguero (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 3 2010, 08:22 AM~16782443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that grill looks real good.


----------



## charlieguero (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 3 2010, 10:21 AM~16783526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieguero (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 3 2010, 05:44 PM~16787405
> *Clean ride Homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

MY NEW PROJECT. I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL IT LOOKS AS GOOD AS SOME OF THE ONES IN THIS THREAD


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

old school cad


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 4 2010, 03:10 AM~16792876
> *MY NEW PROJECT. I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL IT LOOKS AS GOOD AS SOME OF THE ONES IN THIS THREAD
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A GOOD START,LOOKS GOOD


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Mar 4 2010, 08:07 PM~16799858
> *old school cad
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brim66 (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

beautiful ride, homie :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 4 2010, 08:15 PM~16799957
> *THATS A GOOD START,LOOKS GOOD
> *


Thanks


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Mar 4 2010, 08:07 PM~16799858
> *old school cad
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## lil john (May 30, 2007)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

late 90's


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

back in the day..


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Mar 5 2010, 09:11 PM~16809761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

heres a half caddy :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 6 2010, 11:24 PM~16817182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna play too! :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

At Cruise Night In Fontana I.E.  ~3-5-10~


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

fukkkin pot holes mmmmmmmmmmmm







:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Brim66_@Mar 4 2010, 10:27 PM~16800137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the air tank for? are you gonna go to cadillac day too?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 6 2010, 10:56 PM~16817374
> *i wanna play too! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Mar 7 2010, 09:29 AM~16818856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MELLO YELLOW :biggrin:


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

I know it's not a lowrider. I KNOW. But it IS a Cadillac! I'm in search of a mid/late 60's coupe. So don't count me out!


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## RO 4LIFE (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

My 79


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

my new project


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Brim66 (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 7 2010, 07:44 AM~16818426
> *whats the air tank for? are you gonna go to cadillac day too?
> *



The tank is for the train horn. When is cadillac day? Im gonna try to go. My car is down right now. Doing some upgrades .


----------



## RuffNeck Rill (Mar 10, 2009)

LISTEN TO "IMA CADILLAC DRIVER" ON WWW.MYSPACE.COM/RUFFNECKRILL
MIXTAPE NOW AVAILABLE


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Mar 7 2010, 01:07 PM~16820012
> *I know it's not a lowrider. I KNOW. But it IS a Cadillac!  I'm in search of a mid/late 60's coupe. So don't count me out!
> 
> 
> ...


badass escalade


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 8 2010, 12:54 AM~16825624
> *badass escalade
> *


X2


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Mar 7 2010, 06:33 PM~16822363
> *My 79
> 
> 
> ...


wut lights are these


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 7 2010, 01:21 AM~16817582
> *At Cruise Night In Fontana I.E.  ~3-5-10~
> 
> 
> ...


SEE HOW THE BACK TRIM DOES'NT LINE UP WITH THE DOORS.. IF YOU HAVE THE TRIM FROM A 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD, CAN YOU STILL LINE IT UP AND PUT A HALF OF TOP?


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 8 2010, 07:19 PM~16830785
> *X2
> *


Thanks Homies! 

Lowrider Magazine is FINALLY comin back to Kansas City!! July 25th 2010 @ Kemper Arena. Check out my website, KC-RIDES.com for pics of KC area rides from 2009!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Mar 9 2010, 01:28 PM~16839983
> *Thanks Homies!
> 
> Lowrider Magazine is FINALLY comin back to Kansas City!! July 25th 2010 @ Kemper Arena. Check out my website, KC-RIDES.com for pics of KC area rides from 2009!
> *


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
THATS A SEXY ASS CAR...... SH!T*


----------



## RO 4LIFE (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2010, 09:03 PM~16854759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

WHATS UP ****** HOWS THE NEW PROJECT COMEING ALONG :wave:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago+Mar 5 2010, 09:11 PM~16809761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in!


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 10 2010, 08:03 PM~16854759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Brim66_@Mar 7 2010, 10:18 PM~16823217
> *The tank is for the train horn. When is cadillac day? Im gonna try to go. My car is down right now. Doing some upgrades .
> *


shit i dont remember exactly when it is, its posted in the ne cars topic i have an air horn for my cadillac too, but i dont know how to give it the air it needs, and i dont want a compressor for it...


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 13 2010, 03:25 PM~16881461
> *I'm in!
> 
> 
> ...


count me in :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Mar 13 2010, 05:07 PM~16881677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I like that shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 14 2010, 12:23 AM~16884917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can never get tired of seeing your car homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred+Mar 13 2010, 03:25 PM~16881461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












does this count


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 14 2010, 05:37 PM~16888953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 14 2010, 05:39 PM~16888982
> *:thumbsup:
> *


GT ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

heres my 79 :biggrin: 


http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0119091648.jpg[/img]]
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0119091647.jpg[/img]]
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/tweety2.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 13 2010, 04:25 PM~16881461
> *I'm in!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: caddy4yaass,* on3shoes*

u dont have a cady get out :0


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Here my


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

mine on the left


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

* OF EXCELLENCE*


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 17 2010, 08:14 PM~16921926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 17 2010, 08:14 PM~16921926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC-RIDES.com_@Mar 9 2010, 01:28 PM~16839983
> *Thanks Homies!
> 
> Lowrider Magazine is FINALLY comin back to Kansas City!! July 25th 2010 @ Kemper Arena. Check out my website, KC-RIDES.com for pics of KC area rides from 2009!
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 13 2010, 03:25 PM~16881461
> *I'm in!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sick Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 14 2010, 05:37 PM~16888953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*TTT FOR ALL THE BAD ASS LACS!!!* :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 17 2010, 08:14 PM~16921926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still looking firme


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*TTT FOR ALL US LAC RIDERS*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Mar 18 2010, 02:28 PM~16928874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 17 2010, 08:14 PM~16921926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lac thats clean :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Mar 18 2010, 06:48 PM~16931656
> *TTT FOR ALL THE BAD ASS LACS!!! :yes:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *



*XCADILLAC*   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 18 2010, 10:51 PM~16933198
> *NICE
> *


THANX HOMEBOY! :biggrin:


----------



## aercastro82 (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## navjac (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by navjac_@Mar 19 2010, 11:47 PM~16943402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn clean fleet!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

i love caddies. always makes my day when I see one. I would give anything to own one but for now...i'll have to set aside that thought and start saving lol.


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 17 2010, 08:14 PM~16921926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and Simple = CLEAN


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

here is my 86 fleetwood, finally got some 72 spokes on it..its dirty in tha picture...its a start, not bad for a $400 caddy with $50 72 spoke daytons.....paint is coming soon..


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

My everyday cruiser....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

IM PARTING OUT A 80S COUPE PM FOR INFO


----------



## draggingwagon (Jul 8, 2007)

mines


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 25 2010, 12:13 AM~16993653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *EL KOLORADO  Yesterday, 11:37 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Clean as a Mofo


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

just painted my 80 coupe


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Mar 25 2010, 01:30 PM~16998311
> *
> *


BADD ASS!!! :nicoderm: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draggingwagon_@Mar 25 2010, 07:36 AM~16995549
> *mines
> 
> 
> ...


  looks nice layed out


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Mar 25 2010, 12:30 PM~16998308
> *
> 
> just painted my 80 coupe
> *


Bigger pics please, that looks sick


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Mar 24 2010, 11:24 PM~16993053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i like those wheels ,different, old school


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Mar 25 2010, 07:39 PM~17002563
> *Bigger pics please, that looks sick
> *


there cell pics ill take some in a few days after i buff it
im colorsanding it right now


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Mar 25 2010, 01:40 PM~16999000
> *BADD ASS!!! :nicoderm:  :wow:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 18 2010, 10:11 PM~16933386
> *nice lac thats clean  :cheesy:
> *


thank you.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

dot glass with no hole.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 25 2010, 01:13 AM~16993653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt know you patterned it man. I must see more pics!! :biggrin:

Edit: Found & bumped your topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 26 2010, 10:53 AM~17007509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Mar 25 2010, 08:00 PM~17002814
> *i like those wheels ,different, old school
> *


Thanx hommie, trying somthing new, the big tires give it a smooth ride like a cadillac should have...


----------



## emaldona (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 13 2010, 03:25 PM~16881461
> *I'm in!
> 
> 
> ...



here's mine


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 26 2010, 09:53 AM~17007509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by draggingwagon_@Mar 25 2010, 07:36 AM~16995549
> *mines
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 29 2010, 03:57 PM~17035741
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

not done yet


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 31 2010, 12:36 PM~17055903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 31 2010, 06:10 PM~17059184
> *:wow: NICE
> *


thaks all pearl white interior including the top


----------



## reyes68 (Oct 21, 2009)

*GOTTA LOVE THOSE CADILLAC'S !!!*


----------



## reyes68 (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by reyes68_@Apr 1 2010, 05:59 PM~17069527
> *GOTTA LOVE THOSE CADILLAC'S !!!
> *


*







*


----------



## reyes68 (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 18 2009, 11:51 AM~14228828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that caddy is clean please post if you have more pics.....


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Mar 31 2010, 01:35 PM~17055898
> *not done yet
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice ! anymore pics of it?


----------



## reyes68 (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Jul 17 2008, 09:05 AM~11110907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE POST MORE PICS OF THAT CADDY !!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 1 2010, 09:10 PM~17071622
> *Nice ! anymore pics of it?
> *


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

oooops sorry for the big ass pic its dirty but not finished need more funds :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Mar 18 2010, 01:28 PM~16928874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


first pic looks like its in carson,ca


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

:0


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO-_@Apr 4 2010, 10:07 AM~17092043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO-_@Apr 4 2010, 10:14 AM~17092076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Shorty23 (Sep 3, 2008)

HERE'S MINE BUT NOT FINISHED AT ALL.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 14 2010, 07:15 PM~16888815
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Murdered. Out.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Apr 6 2010, 08:32 PM~17115774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my new wallpaper :biggrin:


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)

TTT For all the Nice Caddys!

My Fleet Coupe 81 Brougham


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 7 2010, 12:01 PM~17123059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*CADILLACS TTT!!!*


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

mando post up some pics of your caddy ese


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

IM TRYING TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 9 2010, 11:19 AM~17144653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 9 2010, 11:19 AM~17144653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

taking out the 4100 out of my fleetwood wut engine would u guys recommend?


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Apr 12 2010, 02:18 PM~17170878
> *taking out the 4100 out of my fleetwood wut engine would u guys recommend?
> *


a chevy 350


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO-_@Apr 4 2010, 10:06 AM~17092036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO-_@Apr 4 2010, 10:14 AM~17092076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

*look what i got in the mail today. i have the half wrap that goes on the outer ring for it too. that will be matching the rest of the new interior  :biggrin: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 14 2010, 04:01 PM~17192602
> *look what i got in the mail today. i have the half wrap that goes on the outer ring for it too. that will be matching the rest of the new interior   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 14 2010, 03:01 PM~17192608
> *:wow:
> *



you like that? some dick made it for me. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 14 2010, 02:42 PM~17193089
> *you like that? some dick made it for me. :biggrin:
> *


lol what car is it going in.are you workin on the white cadi yet


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 14 2010, 06:56 PM~17195018
> *lol what car is it going in.are you workin on the white cadi yet
> *



nope not enough money on the white one have a new project but this is going on my regal :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*HERES A PIC OF MY NEW PROJECT FROM A CRUISE THIS WEEKEND.*


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 3 2010, 10:21 AM~16783526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*UP FOR SALE NOW, 4500, PM ME IF INTERESTED*


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

MY HOMIES RIDE....


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

my caddy








By tha_mystro, 
my customers 1961 63 Series Panorama Replica (original prototype was built in approx Oct 1960 and then crushed).








By tha_mystro at 2010-04-20









By tha_mystro at 2010-04-20









By tha_mystro at 2010-04-20









By tha_mystro at 2010-04-20









By tha_mystro at 2010-04-20
The rims are sum he just had lying around


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

here is my caddy...its my daily


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 20 2010, 01:43 AM~17244239
> *UP FOR SALE NOW, 4500, PM ME IF INTERESTED
> *


damn good deal!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

my beeta


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 21 2010, 12:17 PM~17259635
> *damn good deal!
> *


yup, know one realizes that though haha


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 3 2010, 10:21 AM~16783526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537582


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 15 2010, 06:35 PM~17204190
> *HERES A PIC OF MY NEW PROJECT FROM A CRUISE THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> 
> ...



this is very clean homie


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 21 2010, 03:25 PM~17261543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystro_@Apr 20 2010, 05:20 PM~17250672
> *my customers 1961 63 Series Panorama Replica (original prototype was built in approx Oct 1960 and then crushed).
> 
> 
> ...


:0 that 61 is sexy as fuck! (besides the rims :biggrin: )


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 22 2010, 12:15 PM~17262586
> *:0 that 61 is sexy as fuck! (besides the rims :biggrin: )
> *


yeah hard, the rims are fugly as, he's also gt a 49coupe and a 57 Eldorado Barritz Rag and a 57 Brougham that I have seen. Pretty sure he's got a few others that are hidden away :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

before










after


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Florida City_@Apr 23 2010, 01:02 AM~17276971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean swangas an vogues


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Florida City_@Apr 22 2010, 11:02 PM~17276971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nicely done,that'd make a great daily


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Joe M (Dec 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Apr 23 2010, 01:21 PM~17281878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

here's a couple of flicks of of my ranfla, nothing special but it's all good. It aint no show car just a little something for the streets. yo hood starr, you know i had to roll vogues, it's the only way to go on a cadillac. I hope you all like it.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Florida City_@Apr 23 2010, 10:22 PM~17286238
> *here's a couple of flicks of of my ranfla,  nothing special but it's all good. It aint no show car just a little something for the streets.  yo hood starr, you know i had to roll vogues, it's the only way to go on a cadillac.  I hope you all like it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Deffinetley a nice one Homie


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

Cadillac TTT :cheesy:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 25 2010, 07:36 PM~17299201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

This ones for sale near reno, nv 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...IT#ht_546wt_958


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 25 2010, 08:32 PM~17299141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Florida City_@Apr 24 2010, 01:22 AM~17286238
> *here's a couple of flicks of of my ranfla,  nothing special but it's all good. It aint no show car just a little something for the streets.  yo hood starr, you know i had to roll vogues, it's the only way to go on a cadillac.  I hope you all like it.
> 
> 
> ...



this is 1 bad ass ride homie  :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 25 2010, 10:32 PM~17299141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice airbrush work homie


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 27 2010, 07:47 PM~17322831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 27 2010, 09:47 PM~17322831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i liked it better when it said

"standard of the world" since cadillac was the first manufacturer to use interchangeable parts...


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 27 2010, 06:47 PM~17322831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 27 2010, 06:47 PM~17322831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Apr 20 2010, 02:45 PM~17249893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Apr 20 2010, 11:56 PM~17256023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS....


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Apr 30 2010, 12:25 AM~17347510
> *MORE PICS....
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass homie


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

My '85 Fleetwood I Juss Got Today..."Pure Elegance"


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_So........... the brown is sold?_


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 30 2010, 08:55 PM~17356221
> *My '85 Fleetwood I Juss Got Today..."Pure Elegance"
> 
> 
> ...


dam thts clean :0


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 30 2010, 09:16 PM~17356420
> *So........... the brown is sold?
> *


yup


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Apr 30 2010, 09:28 PM~17356512
> *dam thts clean :0
> *


Thnks, Wait Till You See The Interior, I'll Have To Get Some Pics Soon


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 30 2010, 09:35 PM~17356586
> *yup
> *


*DAM*


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 30 2010, 09:40 PM~17356616
> *DAM
> *


WHY YOU WANTED IT?


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 30 2010, 09:47 PM~17356653
> *WHY YOU WANTED IT?
> *


No, it's just a shame you let such a clean ride go for another car that is basically the same, but stock. Unless, the other one had a secret?


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 30 2010, 09:54 PM~17356704
> *No, it's just a shame you let such a clean ride go for another car that is basically the same, but stock. Unless, the other one had a secret?
> *


Haha yea it had a couple secrets :0


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 30 2010, 10:02 PM~17356755
> *Haha yea it had a couple secrets :0
> *


That'll do it.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 30 2010, 10:04 PM~17356781
> *That'll do it.
> *


Yea it sucked letting it go but the "secrets" were major


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*TTT!!!*


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 30 2010, 11:55 PM~17356221
> *My '85 Fleetwood I Juss Got Today..."Pure Elegance"
> 
> 
> ...


kleeeeeeeeen!! 85 is a good year


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

my 85 eldorado CE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 1 2010, 03:28 PM~17360812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

make:CADILLAC
model:FLEETWOOD BRAUGHAM
miles:150k
10k H.I.DS
PIONEER HEAD UNIT
BLACK LEATHER INTERIOR
BLACK RAG TOP
ALL L.E.Ds INSIDE AND IN TAG ENGINE 5.7 LT1 $700 CLIFORD ALARM WITH ALL THE SENSORS HOOD PIN MOTION KEY PAD TILT SENSORS ALL THAT IM ASKING $4000 BUT MONEY TALKS OR TRADE
MIAMI


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*~Pure Elegance~*


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@May 1 2010, 11:11 PM~17363301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice top :0


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@May 6 2010, 09:56 AM~17409025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@May 6 2010, 05:07 PM~17410998
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@May 6 2010, 05:08 PM~17411009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Coupe Deville


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

The top on my 94 fleetwood mr coast one did it :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 10 2010, 11:41 AM~17443595
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 10 2010, 01:41 PM~17443595
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


oh my..... :wow:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

CADILLACS TTT!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 2 2010, 08:12 PM~17368738
> *~Pure Elegance~
> 
> 
> ...


THE INTERIOR


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 26 2010, 03:32 AM~17299141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 10 2010, 12:41 PM~17443595
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


home of the Cadi KING


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 10 2010, 11:41 AM~17443595
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@May 10 2010, 04:17 PM~17444378
> *Nice Coupe Deville
> *


 :0


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

My '85 Fleetwood ~Pure Elegance~


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 10 2010, 11:41 AM~17443595
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@May 10 2010, 04:17 PM~17444378
> *Nice Coupe Deville
> *


thats a fleetwood coupe


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@May 6 2010, 05:07 PM~17410998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats not a cadillac :uh:

this is


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## navjac (Oct 11, 2009)

old school double eagles and tru's


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 10 2010, 11:41 AM~17443595
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@May 13 2010, 07:19 PM~17482814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 16 2010, 09:48 PM~17510820
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean bro :worship:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elmo_@May 16 2010, 10:27 PM~17511298
> *clean bro :worship:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 16 2010, 09:48 PM~17510820
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean homie!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 17 2010, 08:28 AM~17513794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass pic!


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

its the Presidential Suite doing it big in Okla


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 17 2010, 08:51 AM~17514071
> *looks clean homie!
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

new paint


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 79Dmarchand (Aug 1, 2008)

What's up Lac-lovers! I found these pics online that some guy shot as I was leaving a cruise night at Gillette Stadium. On a nice day there's over 1,200 cars and around 300 bikes. Mostly muscle cars and hot rods but I still like to represent...


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## lil john (May 30, 2007)

just picked it up


----------



## mr box (May 26, 2006)

can anybody help me i got a question about vacuum lines for my 83 2-door lac
here is the link to the topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542109


----------



## $een (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

heres my 1st caddy back in 97 age 14 bought it for 100 buck and bought the wheels for 200 lol 








looking for my cut off top caddy i got in oakland for a homie of mine it was blue with patterns and a muarl on the trunk got it for 1200 and put some colored dishs on it


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil john_@May 18 2010, 07:24 PM~17533281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 17 2010, 08:28 AM~17513794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@May 19 2010, 10:19 PM~17547595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Uce


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 18 2010, 06:58 PM~17532892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: My '85 Fleetwood ~ "Pure Elegance"


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@May 19 2010, 10:19 PM~17547595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 17 2010, 08:28 AM~17513794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*TO THE TOP!!!*


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@May 21 2010, 10:02 AM~17562005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Striptease


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@May 17 2010, 10:52 PM~17523593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@May 1 2010, 09:52 AM~17359250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*CADILLACS TTT!!! POST EM" IF YOU GOT EM"!!!* :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

new tail lights on my baby lac


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

Where u get them damn tail lights?


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@May 24 2010, 01:31 PM~17586383
> *new tail lights on my baby lac
> 
> 
> ...


hey where did you get the 5th wheel kit i want 1 for my caddy :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 25 2010, 03:37 PM~17600613
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow:


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@May 24 2010, 10:31 AM~17586383
> *new tail lights on my baby lac
> 
> 
> ...


where can o get some for my 91 fleet?


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> ALL DAY EVERY DAY
> [/quote
> already bROther
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> > ALL DAY EVERY DAY
> > [/quote
> > already bROther
> >
> ...


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

at a show in the atl my wifes coupe deville aka tweet deville and my coupe silver coupe and other club members


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost+May 24 2010, 10:31 AM~17586383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*TTT!!!*


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Love the lac's but lets see some 70-76 need some motivation :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@May 26 2010, 11:50 AM~17610816
> *Nice,, Are gonna reveal the secret? lol
> You can make them,,  It don't cost much either.
> ^^^^^^^
> *


the question now is how? not tryna be a biter or nothin, but ive been wantin tail lights like that for my caddy for the longest. lol


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 26 2010, 01:45 PM~17610288
> *at a show in the atl my wifes coupe deville  aka tweet deville and my coupe silver coupe and other club members
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@May 24 2010, 12:31 PM~17586383
> *new tail lights on my baby lac
> 
> 
> ...


NICE DIAMOND IN THE BACK


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@May 29 2010, 08:41 AM~17640379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 25 2010, 08:36 PM~17604552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## dlacboy (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 6 2010, 10:54 PM~16817357
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :0 how did you get those lights to work and what did they come from??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 2 2010, 08:19 PM~17679836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Sneak peak @ KANDYLAC, version III.


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 3 2010, 09:21 PM~17690866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 3 2010, 04:09 PM~17687855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good G!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jun 4 2010, 01:06 AM~17692971
> *Looks good G!
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 2 2010, 11:19 PM~17679836
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: nice homie


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 8 2010, 01:47 AM~17724797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 8 2010, 12:47 AM~17724797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Kaos806 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 8 2010, 01:47 AM~17724797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WUZ UP :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 2 2010, 08:19 PM~17679836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 8 2010, 03:47 AM~17724797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice and low, but was it so hard to make the booty kit fit better?


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 9 2010, 10:33 AM~17737547
> *nice and low, but was it so hard to make the booty kit fit better?
> *


it gets loose from to much bouncing. its not the right kit but closes i could find to match the bumper without cutting it. and thats not low enough yet


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 3 2010, 09:21 PM~17690866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good color choice!!
:0 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 9 2010, 12:06 PM~17738448
> *it gets loose from to much bouncing. its not the right kit but closes i could find to match the bumper without cutting it. and thats not low enough yet
> *


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 8 2010, 12:47 AM~17724797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bought this one 2 weeks ago and threw some 13's


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

ttt for the caddy lovers


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_
Can't wait to get back out to the show circuit_


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 10 2010, 10:02 PM~17755348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)




----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 10 2010, 11:02 PM~17755348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## flakedcaddy (Jul 21, 2007)

few shitty cell phone pics


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 14 2010, 07:31 PM~17786331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BADD!


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Jun 14 2010, 08:06 PM~17787436
> *THATS BADD!
> *


x2


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 14 2010, 07:31 PM~17786331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flakedcaddy_@Jun 14 2010, 08:52 PM~17787238
> *few shitty cell phone pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 9 2010, 03:06 PM~17738448
> *it gets loose from to much bouncing. its not the right kit but closes i could find to match the bumper without cutting it. and thats not low enough yet
> *



yeah ur rite, were close tho! :biggrin: i just cant drive it that low that drive shaft rubs on the belly


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by flakedcaddy_@Jun 14 2010, 10:52 PM~17787238
> *few shitty cell phone pics
> 
> 
> ...



good shit man, is that the factory astroroof?


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 15 2010, 12:17 PM~17793324
> *yeah ur rite, were close tho!  :biggrin: i just cant drive it that low that drive shaft rubs on the belly
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 NIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 15 2010, 11:17 AM~17793324
> *yeah ur rite, were close tho!  :biggrin: i just cant drive it that low that drive shaft rubs on the belly
> 
> 
> ...


dang thats lowww! sucks cuz i had the same problem wit my old caddy, the drive shaft would rub, there aint no way to fix that?


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 15 2010, 11:17 AM~17793324
> *yeah ur rite, were close tho!  :biggrin: i just cant drive it that low that drive shaft rubs on the belly
> 
> 
> ...


does look pretty close. I always like to ride as low as i can and i would light up the night rolling like this(before i painted the bumper kit)


----------



## lil_arreola_27 (Jun 16, 2010)

I JUST BOUGHT HER ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO.


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 14 2010, 06:31 PM~17786331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lil_arreola_27 (Jun 16, 2010)

*I JUST BOUGHT HER ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO. *


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

nice


----------



## 64cutty (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## flakedcaddy (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 15 2010, 10:18 AM~17793338
> *good shit man, is that the factory astroroof?
> *


 thanx man ya thats stock fucker is huge


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jun 16 2010, 05:59 PM~17806374
> *dang thats lowww! sucks cuz i had the same problem wit my old caddy, the drive shaft would rub, there aint no way to fix that?
> *



im considering cutting the rib out of the belly and making some relief cuts, it seriously is only like 1/8 inch too low, the only reason why i lay out so low on precuts is because i have a chain bridge thats like 3 inches higher than the original perches


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by flakedcaddy_@Jun 18 2010, 01:46 PM~17824243
> *thanx man ya thats stock fucker is huge
> *


:h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_arreola_27_@Jun 16 2010, 07:36 PM~17807288
> *I JUST BOUGHT HER ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like an 88, but not a carline series


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jun 11 2010, 01:02 AM~17755348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love it when ppl put the eruo lights in the factory bezels instead pf putting the whole clip on the coupe devilles. only the cadi euro clip looks good on the fleetwood coupes, thats my next move, are those caprice / monte carlo composites?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 16 2010, 06:45 PM~17806814
> *does look pretty close. I always like to ride as low as i can and i would light up the night rolling like this(before i painted the bumper kit)
> 
> 
> ...


check out this neat trick i did with my booty kit, feel free to copy it if you like it


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 18 2010, 11:19 AM~17824581
> *i love it when ppl put the eruo lights in the factory bezels instead pf putting the whole clip on the coupe devilles. only the cadi euro clip looks good on the fleetwood coupes, thats my next move, are those caprice / monte carlo composites?
> *


Those are Caprice bro. Here is a link where a guy is selling a set.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=546287


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64cutty_@Jun 18 2010, 06:54 AM~17822458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Jun 21 2010, 08:47 PM~17850698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)

THX HOMIE!


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: nice


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a photoshoot I did last week of Nick's caddy from Parliment


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

here is my caddy on my promo dvd cover


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jun 22 2010, 06:49 PM~17857926
> *here is my caddy on my promo dvd cover
> 
> 
> ...


Fool if your going to make a dvd dont use a FWD Caddy on the cover! Unless these DVD's are free. lol :cheesy:


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jun 8 2010, 12:47 AM~17724797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what did u have to do to get it lay so low? how many wraps on springs?, cut anything out?


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

my old deville




















my new big body


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 10:51 PM~17851891
> *from a photoshoot I did last week of Nick's caddy from Parliment
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 15 2010, 11:17 AM~17793324
> *yeah ur rite, were close tho!  :biggrin: i just cant drive it that low that drive shaft rubs on the belly
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flakedcaddy (Jul 21, 2007)

bitch sticks out like sore thumb lol


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 22 2010, 07:45 PM~17858671
> *Fool if your going to make a dvd dont use a FWD Caddy on the cover! Unless these DVD's are free. lol  :cheesy:
> *


that my promo cover fucker lol :cheesy: but i will be sendin you a copy tho did you get heartbreaker yet


----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spike90fleetwood_@Jun 22 2010, 07:53 PM~17858754
> *my old deville
> 
> 
> ...


very clean homie :cheesy:


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homie


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flakedcaddy_@Jun 22 2010, 07:23 PM~17860132
> *bitch sticks out like sore thumb lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Jun 21 2010, 08:47 PM~17850698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## lil_arreola_27 (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 18 2010, 11:17 AM~17824564
> *looks like an 88, but not a carline series
> *



yes, its a 88, but what do you mean its not a carline series ???


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## flakedcaddy (Jul 21, 2007)

just got a question for caddy hoppers on 13z i got 155 80 13z just wondering what a good lbs for my tires would be thanx TTMFT for THE LACS


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## SPL Explorer (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_arreola_27_@Jun 24 2010, 04:58 PM~17877452
> *yes, its a 88, but what do you mean its not a carline series ???
> *


carline series is a better trim package. most noticeably the padded insert around the rear passenger door 1/4 windows...


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jun 28 2010, 12:39 PM~17905884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jun 28 2010, 07:37 PM~17911391
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Super clean set of 4 used 16" Vogue 225/60/R16 tires with chrome and gold Cadillac wheels.

Fits all Cadillac 5 lugs, 5x115mm, which is pretty much any Cadillac any year but Escalade.

The tread on these things are beautiful, as seen in picture. If you need a set of tires for your Cadillac... why not just buy these with the wheels and you'll be riding clean!

$600. Please message if interested. In Orlando, shipping... no idea what that would be haha.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jun 28 2010, 11:01 AM~17906077
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*TTT!!!*


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jun 29 2010, 06:14 AM~17914743
> *Super clean set of 4 used 16" Vogue 225/60/R16 tires with chrome and gold Cadillac wheels.
> 
> Fits all Cadillac 5 lugs, 5x115mm, which is pretty much any Cadillac any year but Escalade.
> ...


  OOOOOH YEAHHHHH!!!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

lay m low car club cadis are on there way


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jun 30 2010, 06:15 PM~17929652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

nice lacks


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jun 30 2010, 05:10 PM~17929616
> * OOOOOH YEAHHHHH!!!
> *


hey send me them pics to my [email protected] is that lug pattern 5 x 5


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

looking for Cadillac Disc Rims...pref 16" or 17" with or with out Vouges for 80 coupe 5 x 5 lug pattern


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@May 26 2010, 05:07 AM~17608110
> *where can o get some for my 91 fleet?
> *


Next time you go into Home depot or LOwes go to the lighting section and you will find transparent plastic that covers the commercial 4 foot light bulbs the sheet is about 2 ft by 4 feet cut it and replace your old one.....thats what I say it is


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

1989 Burgundy Fleetwood Brougham 4 sale
4500.00 or Best Offer
4 x Gold ones
To see the vehicle go to Lay it Low.com under Car Clubs
and post onto Lay M Low Central Cali bakerfield site the car should be
on the 2nd to the last page or the last page.
SERI0US BUYERS ONLY!!!!
Contact D @ 209 244 4447


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

LAY.M.LOW CADDYS!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jul 1 2010, 09:01 PM~17941166
> *LAY.M.LOW CADDYS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


This one is SERIOUS


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jun 28 2010, 07:37 PM~17911391
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: cleannnnnnn :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

WHO ON HERE KNOWS IF A 91 WINDSHIELD WILL FIT AN 83?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

77-92 FLEETWOOD RWD :biggrin: WILL FIT


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY_@Jul 7 2010, 02:29 PM~17984487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good joey!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has 9 42 inch moonroofs and 2 44's forsale local sale pm me if intersted need to sell a few to make room


----------



## refined93 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY_@Jul 7 2010, 02:29 PM~17984487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS CADDY HOMEBOY..... :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY_@Jul 7 2010, 02:29 PM~17984487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jul 7 2010, 07:22 PM~17986554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY_@Jul 7 2010, 02:29 PM~17984487
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: i like this ride. wish i had mine still  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SlammedGT (Jan 23, 2006)

anyone ever buy these? wondering how they look in real life
https://candospecialties.com/Merchant2/merc...tegory_Code=LED


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY_@Jul 7 2010, 02:29 PM~17984487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what yr is the LAC?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

My bro's caddy


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

TTT 4 tha CADDYS!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jul 13 2010, 07:57 PM~18040239
> *
> 
> 
> ...



uffin: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jul 13 2010, 05:01 PM~18038484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## jrude82 (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

I have 85 Fleetwood rear windshield and opera windows with the trims to convert your Coupe DeVille. PM me with offers. I also have random trim and interior pieces.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammedGT_@Jul 12 2010, 08:47 AM~18023882
> *anyone ever buy these? wondering how they look in real life
> https://candospecialties.com/Merchant2/merc...tegory_Code=LED
> 
> ...


When the search is working use it in the 93-96 Caddy topic, I posted a link a couple of times to a site that offers Cadillac LEDs  Never used them but they are out there.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jul 15 2010, 03:14 PM~18055715
> *
> *


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*TTT!!!* :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## fatassAHM (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 10:27 PM~18042053
> *:cheesy:
> *


    WAGO TOUR WEST 2010    that show was a bummer


----------



## fatassAHM (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jul 13 2010, 05:01 PM~18038484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    WAGO TOUR WEST 2010    that show was a bummer not saying anything about torres empire but nobody showed up :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## fatassAHM (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY_@Jul 7 2010, 02:29 PM~17984487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    thats bad homie 90'd out 70's


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY 90 LAC ON 4S


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

LOOKING FORSOME 90 HUBCAPS AND THE HOOD CADDY EMBLEM IF ANYBODY GOT ANY FOR SALE PM ME IM IN MIAMI THANKS..


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jul 1 2010, 10:01 PM~17941166
> *LAY.M.LOW CADDYS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## flakedcaddy (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 18 2010, 08:58 AM~18073737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Did a few thangs to my ride, its been a while since I drove her can't wait  






















































[/quote]


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*WHAT CHA THINK*


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> Did a few thangs to my ride, its been a while since I drove her can't wait


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 19 2010, 09:50 PM~18088828
> *WHAT CHA THINK
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean Homie


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 20 2010, 12:50 AM~18088828
> *WHAT CHA THINK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 19 2010, 09:50 PM~18088828
> *WHAT CHA THINK
> 
> 
> ...


seen it in person mofos clean


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> Did a few thangs to my ride, its been a while since I drove her can't wait


[/quote]
nice ride bro


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 19 2010, 09:50 PM~18088828
> *WHAT CHA THINK
> 
> 
> ...


the lac is bad ass homie :biggrin:


----------



## ogloko (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jul 20 2010, 07:18 PM~18096957
> *seen it in person mofos clean
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## ogloko (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Jul 20 2010, 07:58 PM~18097432
> *the lac is bad ass homie  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks to everyone that commented on the caddy


----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL VIC/BIG MO_@Feb 5 2010, 11:25 PM~16529225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is dat really u tito?.ur jams r sick


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

nice ride bro 
[/quote]

Thanks bro


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> Did a few thangs to my ride, its been a while since I drove her can't wait


[/quote]

nice, i like the skirt extensions


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

straight game car club san diego


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

nice, i like the skirt extensions
[/quote]


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

MY 2 BROTHERS AT MY PAD


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

She getting there.......


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twonpas_@Jul 22 2010, 03:47 PM~18114767
> *She getting there.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bostonlac (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twonpas_@Jul 22 2010, 03:47 PM~18114767
> *She getting there.......
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twonpas_@Jul 22 2010, 04:47 PM~18114767
> *She getting there.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

FOR SALE MY DAILY DRIVE


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

JUICED ON 22"S


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jul 15 2010, 03:14 PM~18055715
> *
> *


A quik pic after a whole day of working on swapping out the OG red tailights to some 90'd ones...took alot of cutting through the metal for the euro lights to fit right, did it all by hand with a saw haha, thats all I got but I got the job done on the right side, tomorrows the left side now! Pretty hard doing it without the right tools but I do what I gotta do to get it done! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Got the 90'd tailights in!!! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jul 30 2010, 09:45 PM~18190679
> *Got the 90'd tailights in!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 What's next


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jul 30 2010, 09:45 PM~18190679
> *Got the 90'd tailights in!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogloko_@Jul 20 2010, 08:28 PM~18097713
> *Thanks Homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> nice ride bro


Thanks bro 
[/quote]
yup


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jul 31 2010, 12:45 AM~18190679
> *Got the 90'd tailights in!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean homie...are you gonna 90'd out the whole car or just certain parts..either way it looks good


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Jul 31 2010, 06:45 PM~18195621
> *thats clean homie...are you gonna 90'd out the whole car or just certain parts..either way it looks good
> *


Thanks, I wanna juss leave it the way it is, figured juss having the 90 tailights is something a lil different, but who knows what I'll decide in the future, but for now I like it the way it is.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jul 31 2010, 09:58 PM~18196631
> *Thanks, I wanna juss leave it the way it is, figured juss having the 90 tailights is something a lil different, but who knows what I'll decide in the future, but for now I like it the way it is.
> *


_'88 caprice headlamps_ :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maddogg45_@Jul 31 2010, 05:49 PM~18195367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 1 2010, 03:46 AM~18197724
> *'88 caprice headlamps  :biggrin:
> *


x2 and 90's bumper moldings :0


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tafoya78_@Jul 6 2010, 11:09 PM~17979391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

AINT THA CLEANEST CADILLAC OUT THERE, BUT WASHED IT AND TOOK IT OUT FOR A CRUISE TODAY  :biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## hood_starra (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maddogg45_@Aug 3 2010, 07:03 PM~18219070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Aug 5 2010, 01:48 PM~18237458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE!!


----------



## CadillacBeast (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2Hwkd-redM


----------



## SuperStijl (Aug 5, 2010)

YES Believe it or Not: 

1996 super clean Cadillac Fleetwood big body lowrider. Low 95000 miles. Multi-color paint job. No dents. No dings. Immaculate interior. Calipers - no grinding. Extended & reinforced upper A-arms. Reinforced frame. Narrowed and reinforced rear-end. 2.56:1 ring gear. No-vinyl top. Chrome 2 pump, 4 dump with stainless steel tubing. 6 group 31 series batteries. Cold A/C. Cruise control. All electronic. Solid LT1 Corvette V8 with solid 4L60E transmission. OBD-II diagnostics. Original factory rims and tires included. 13x7 Rims/tires not included. Sold As-Is. $10k. Email [email protected] for more info. Serious Inquiries only.

Negotiable additional hydraulic parts include: 
4 Hi Flow Chrome Pro-Hopper / Marzocchi / Saco pump units (2 Aluminum Block and 2 Steel Block), Two 10in Pro-Hopper strokes, Big Monster Green Hydro-Aire dump valve.


----------



## CadillacBeast (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2Hwkd-redM


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SuperStijl_@Aug 5 2010, 11:56 PM~18242308
> *YES Believe it or Not:
> 
> 1996 super clean Cadillac Fleetwood  big body lowrider. Low 95000 miles. Multi-color paint job. No dents. No dings. Immaculate interior. Calipers - no grinding. Extended & reinforced upper A-arms. Reinforced frame. Narrowed and reinforced rear-end. 2.56:1 ring gear. No-vinyl top. Chrome 2 pump, 4 dump with stainless steel tubing. 6 group 31 series batteries. Cold A/C. Cruise control. All electronic. Solid LT1 Corvette V8 with solid 4L60E transmission. OBD-II diagnostics.  Original factory rims and tires included. 13x7 Rims/tires not included.    Sold As-Is. $10k. Email [email protected] for more info. Serious Inquiries only.
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jul 29 2010, 10:27 PM~18181207
> *A quik pic after a whole day of working on swapping out the OG red tailights to some 90'd ones...took alot of cutting through the metal for the euro lights to fit right, did it all by hand with a saw haha, thats all I got but I got the job done on the right side, tomorrows the left side now! Pretty hard doing it without the right tools but I do what I gotta do to get it done! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84regal_@Aug 7 2010, 02:04 PM~18252540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*BUMP!!!*


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

I MISS MY LAC


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuperStijl_@Aug 5 2010, 11:56 PM~18242308
> *YES Believe it or Not:
> 
> 1996 super clean Cadillac Fleetwood  big body lowrider. Low 95000 miles. Multi-color paint job. No dents. No dings. Immaculate interior. Calipers - no grinding. Extended & reinforced upper A-arms. Reinforced frame. Narrowed and reinforced rear-end. 2.56:1 ring gear. No-vinyl top. Chrome 2 pump, 4 dump with stainless steel tubing. 6 group 31 series batteries. Cold A/C. Cruise control. All electronic. Solid LT1 Corvette V8 with solid 4L60E transmission. OBD-II diagnostics.  Original factory rims and tires included. 13x7 Rims/tires not included.    Sold As-Is. $10k. Email [email protected] for more info. Serious Inquiries only.
> ...


downtown az lovely


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Aug 12 2010, 05:29 PM~18296066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride luda :wow:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Aug 14 2010, 09:13 AM~18307581
> *nice ride luda :wow:
> *


Thanks, but it's not mine it's mah homies caddy...I'm just posting up the pic...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

finally got the ornament i wanted


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

My 67....


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 31 2010, 09:56 PM~18455662
> *finally got the ornament i wanted
> 
> 
> ...












hell yea, one of the first things i did :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

84 coupe 4 sale in san diego all og no vinyl car 760-580-2415 $1,600 OBO MORE PICS UNDER MY POST IN CLASSIFIEDS THANX.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

BUMP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*TTT!!!*


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Sep 8 2010, 08:07 PM~18518249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:h5:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 13 2010, 10:10 AM~18554293
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bxcaddy (Jan 11, 2008)

stock and slammed... bronx ny..


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

Sic Post. Love Them Cadillacs. You can never go wrong owning a cadillac. 
Dope work to everyone who posted and put in that work on your whips.

Nothing but inspiration to a new builder such as myself.


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Sep 8 2010, 06:11 PM~18517807
> *My 67....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigmoe36 (Feb 19, 2010)

this is my caddy looking for daily so i can start working on it. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Sep 17 2010, 02:17 PM~18592565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shittin on fools. That paint is sick.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Sep 17 2010, 03:17 PM~18592565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AND THE HOMIES DROVE IT HOME AFTER THE SHOW NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

KINFOKES FINEST


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Sep 22 2010, 12:44 AM~18628381
> *KINFOKES FINEST
> 
> 
> ...


does it swing? :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 21 2010, 01:15 AM~18617944
> *AND THE HOMIES DROVE IT HOME AFTER THE SHOW NICE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


there are a few things i dont like about this cadi, but i give the owner props for driving it.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 22 2010, 07:47 AM~18630567
> *there are a few things i dont like about this cadi, but i give the owner props for driving it.
> *


WELL IT MADE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR SO A LOT OF PEEPS LIKE EVERYTHING ABOUT THIS CADDIE!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 22 2010, 12:03 PM~18631155
> *WELL IT MADE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR SO A LOT OF PEEPS LIKE EVERYTHING ABOUT THIS CADDIE!
> 
> 
> ...


i dont give a shit what it did. it made lowrider of the year because it made use of all available points available to its category. that doesnt mean everyone likes it. if i remember correctly, a lot of people on here were clowining the shit out of how gaudy the car is. including the second hood, and the rear bumper whatever is going on there...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

From the '07 Super Show


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 22 2010, 09:46 AM~18630555
> *does it swing?  :cheesy:
> *


IT GETS OFF THE GROUND :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 22 2010, 10:03 AM~18631155
> *WELL IT MADE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR SO A LOT OF PEEPS LIKE EVERYTHING ABOUT THIS CADDIE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Sep 17 2010, 09:22 AM~18590566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 22 2010, 09:35 AM~18631454
> *i dont give a shit what it did. it made lowrider of the year because it made use of all available points available to its category. that doesnt mean everyone likes it. if i remember correctly, a lot of people on here were clowining the shit out of how gaudy the car is. including the second hood, and the rear bumper whatever is going on there...
> *


HATERZ ALWAYZ HATING SHOW WHAT U GOT ON SIDE OF TOWN CLOWN!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 28 2010, 09:23 AM~18681095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Sep 28 2010, 08:55 AM~18680848
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 28 2010, 09:23 AM~18681095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 28 2010, 09:23 AM~18681095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Sep 17 2010, 09:22 AM~18590566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 28 2010, 09:24 AM~18681101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Nice picture!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

TTT BUMP MAKES ME PROUD TO OWN MY LAC"S ( 79 2 DOOR & 4 DOOR )


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

I took these at the NSRA show last weekend


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 16 2010, 02:52 AM~18825119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

*6-Battery killer*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EVILCADDY92 (Oct 16, 2010)

EVILUSI

















ON CC.TC "IN IT 2 WIN IT"


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 16 2010, 09:52 PM~18830742
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Sep 8 2010, 06:11 PM~18517807
> *My 67....
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

I just cant wait to finally get mine to the homie Topo.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 16 2010, 11:03 PM~18831394
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

WE DID THE WHOLE TOUR THIS YEAR EVEN DENVER


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

anybody need some 63 cadi convertable parts holler 940 224 6602 texas


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Oct 18 2010, 06:09 AM~18839827
> *WE DID THE WHOLE TOUR THIS YEAR EVEN DENVER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Oct 18 2010, 07:09 AM~18839827
> *WE DID THE WHOLE TOUR THIS YEAR EVEN DENVER
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THAT PAINT SCHEME HOMIE......


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Vegas strip 2010


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠+Oct 18 2010, 10:50 AM~18841359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 06:33 AM~18858573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Lambo doors :thumbsdown:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 20 2010, 01:35 PM~18860683
> *Lambo doors :thumbsdown:
> *


X's 2, Car itself looks pretty damn nice but the doors kill it


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 11:40 AM~18858580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Have You some more pics of thiz bad ass ??


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 03:29 AM~18858568
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq+Oct 20 2010, 01:46 PM~18862009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Time.. :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

Just one


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 20 2010, 11:35 AM~18860683
> *Lambo doors :thumbsdown:x2 but atleast he didn't shave the door handles.
> *


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Oct 21 2010, 01:35 AM~18867292
> *but atleast he didn't shave the door handles.
> *


Nothing wrong with shaved door handles. :uh:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 21 2010, 12:38 AM~18867722
> *Nothing wrong with shaved door handles. :uh:
> *


on a mini truck. :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Oct 21 2010, 04:07 PM~18871732
> *on a mini truck. :biggrin:
> *


You need to look into history. People been shaving cars for a long time. Way before minitrucks.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Oct 20 2010, 12:46 PM~18862009
> *Have You some more pics of thiz bad ass ??
> *


I have a few. :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 21 2010, 08:20 PM~18875510
> *I have a few.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 21 2010, 02:12 PM~18871782
> *You need to look into history. People been shaving cars for a long time. Way before minitrucks.
> *


i just do't care much for it.to each his own.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 21 2010, 08:20 PM~18875510
> *I have a few.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOOOW


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 21 2010, 11:20 PM~18875510
> *I have a few.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Brandon's Cross Roads*










































*Were Getting There, Will be out and about in 2011 :biggrin: *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 06:23 AM~18858556
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THATS A BAD ASS P!C W!TH THAT BACKGROUND......* :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flakedcaddy (Jul 21, 2007)

shitty pic but last day out with whip got vi 2 hrs later go figure


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 25 2010, 08:42 AM~18901199
> *Brandon's Cross Roads
> 
> 
> ...


That color is the shit! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flakedcaddy_@Oct 25 2010, 09:20 AM~18901907
> *shitty pic but last day out with whip got vi 2 hrs later go figure
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 25 2010, 08:05 AM~18901316
> *THATS A BAD ASS P!C W!TH THAT BACKGROUND......</span> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Hell Yeah!!*


----------



## geemann (Oct 22, 2010)

My old 85 Fleet from Lima OHio.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*TTMFT!!!* :yes:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## MCLOVING (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

TTT :420:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 28 2010, 09:11 PM~18935184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: any more pics


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 28 2010, 07:17 PM~18935255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 28 2010, 10:29 AM~18930896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Oct 30 2010, 03:45 PM~18948446
> *nice!
> *


100% agree :thumbsup: love your signature but whats owning more then 1 cadillac :biggrin:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 1 2010, 10:43 AM~18958257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this color is niiiiiice! :0


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*TTT!!!*


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 1 2010, 09:44 AM~18958263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK LAC


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

here is my new toy a 93 fleet :wow:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2010, 08:39 PM~18980097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 8 2010, 10:48 AM~19015376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD-ASS!!!* :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

80's Caddy E&G grille - $300 shipped!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=568480


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

http://thumbp1.mail.vip.sp2.yahoo.com/tn?s...f=838&fid=Inbox
http://thumbp1.mail.vip.sp2.yahoo.com/tn?s...f=838&fid=Inbox
81 coupe, front suspension chromed out.. upper a-arms extended.. for sale
832-8937082


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 8 2010, 09:40 AM~19015305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kool


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOWTIME cc


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i have my custom lazer cut cadi wheel with a black leather 1/2 wrap that will go with it for $300 shipped.


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 11 2010, 12:18 AM~19039972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 10 2010, 11:15 PM~19039938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whoah :wow:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 11 2010, 01:15 AM~19039938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 15 2010, 03:50 PM~19073274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 15 2010, 02:50 PM~19073274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that car so much I wish the girl wasnt in the pic.:thumbsup: 



OK Im lying....I love her too. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 15 2010, 01:50 PM~19073274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 15 2010, 04:40 PM~19074623
> *I love that car so much I wish the girl wasnt in the pic.:thumbsup:
> OK Im lying....I love her too. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 15 2010, 12:50 PM~19073274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

another miami big body


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

PLAN AN SIMPLE IS WHAT I DO :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

keola808 I-C-U


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*FUCK that this is the best topic on layitlow... All year caddys........ Untouchable. 






*. 





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 16 2010, 03:52 PM~19084417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 16 2010, 04:58 PM~19084484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Affiliated C.C from the door Toronto Canada.........


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 8 2010, 09:37 AM~19015280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 1 2010, 09:51 AM~18958326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 28 2010, 10:41 AM~18931001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another favourite!


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 8 2010, 09:40 AM~19015313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 8 2010, 09:41 AM~19015321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## US AND THEM (Jan 15, 2008)

Something a little different and the first I have seen anywhere


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*LACS TTT!!!*


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by US AND THEM_@Nov 16 2010, 09:04 PM~19087643
> *Something a little different and the first I have seen anywhere
> 
> 
> ...


 i want one on hydros has it been done 2000 dts on 13x7 with a monster tuck :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

.....







.photobucket.com/albums/cc306/PooBroke/kevion004.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 17 2010, 07:16 PM~19096708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :










I NEED A MAN WHO IS SWEET, GOOD, NICE, INDEPENT, HONEST,FAIRNESS,HAPPINESS, LOVING, LOVE TO HAVE A GOOD RELATIONSHIP AND ALSO A MAN WHO CAN HANDLE A WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE CARE AND MAKE HER MAN HAPPY. IS GROWN UP TOO. IF U QUALIFIE HIT ME ON MY FACECBOOK UNDER LADONNA SANCHEZ. I HAVE MORE PIX. AND, PLZS BE SINGLE AND NO EXTRA WEIGHT LIKE PSYCHO GURLFRIENDS K. THXS. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 08:20 AM~19099948
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ooooooooooohh!


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 17 2010, 10:46 PM~19097760
> *NICE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

SuenoS c.c. Orange * County


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

SickSide c.c. Orange * County


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 8 2010, 09:40 AM~19015313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam this 1 here is making me not want to sale mine , yes i think im keeping it . cadillac rider 4 ever !!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 17 2010, 08:16 PM~19096708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice :wow:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 18 2010, 11:47 AM~19101832
> *SuenoS c.c. Orange * County
> 
> 
> ...


More Pics of this one


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 18 2010, 12:47 PM~19101832
> *SuenoS c.c. Orange * County
> 
> 
> ...


That's sharp,good color combo


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 18 2010, 03:46 PM~19103172
> *More Pics of this one
> *





















:biggrin:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 18 2010, 04:57 PM~19103730
> *That's sharp,good color combo
> *


Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## d 4loco (Nov 12, 2010)

Good lookin caddis


----------



## d 4loco (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Nov 17 2010, 08:16 PM~19096708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet pic homie


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Nov 16 2010, 06:44 PM~19086692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know that car is not in :biggrin: "N" :biggrin: lol :wow:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 18 2010, 05:53 PM~19104697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :wow:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Custom Made Clear Big Body Tailights
Come with LED Bulbs, two reds and one amber in each taillight for the Euro effect.
$200 + trade in of your stock taillights
I can also candy the lenses any color you want.

Before on the right and after on the left.









Lights on


















Lights off



























Give me a call if anyone is interested. (909) 568-5579. Ask for Albert.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 18 2010, 05:53 PM~19104697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 18 2010, 06:53 PM~19105211
> *I know that car is not in :biggrin: "N"  :biggrin: lol :wow:
> *


? :dunno:


----------



## CADI G (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 07:20 AM~19099948
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> 
> 
> ...




THIS DUMB ASS HOE LADONNA IS POSTING UP THESE OLD ASS PICS OF HERSELF! THERE YOU GO LADIES AND GENTLEMEN.... THE BITCH IS ABOUT 50LBS BIGGER THAN THESE PICS

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

NOT ONLY DOES SHE NOT KNOW HOW TO SPELL BUT SHE MAKES HERSELF LOOK HELLA DUMB! LADONNA DON'T HATE THE PLAYER BITCH!!!!!! HATE THE GAME


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 16 2010, 04:09 PM~19084621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those white walls are bright as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: t t t


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 19 2010, 08:19 PM~19113265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i've seen his car plenty times and dont know why i like it,lol


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 19 2010, 05:19 PM~19113265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d 4loco_@Nov 18 2010, 07:01 PM~19104776
> *sweet pic homie
> *


thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: clown'n in traffic


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Nov 19 2010, 07:33 AM~19109217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: lookin good bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 24 2010, 03:32 PM~19153212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 24 2010, 12:32 PM~19153212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: speechless dammm!! nice


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 24 2010, 12:32 PM~19153212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 24 2010, 04:44 PM~19155015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 18 2010, 04:32 PM~19103050
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: Hey, that's looks like my car. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 24 2010, 12:32 PM~19153212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shaved trunk looks good on this one  :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 18 2010, 04:53 PM~19104697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## -PlayTime- (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 24 2010, 12:32 PM~19153212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice work on the Caddy! :wow:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> SHOWTIME cc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 24 2010, 12:32 PM~19153212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 24 2010, 05:26 PM~19155300
> *
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

A FEW STRAIGHT GAME CADDY'S


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 10 2010, 11:15 PM~19039938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*is this the majestics caddy hopper?? :0 *


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

CLEAN!!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Nov 27 2010, 10:57 PM~19180317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lookn out on that flick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

LimiteD CC caddys


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

ISLANDERS CAR CLUB REPPIN AT DA STREETLOW SHOW IN L.A.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by b5doubleOG_@Nov 29 2010, 10:17 AM~19189526
> *good lookn out on that flick :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Nov 24 2010, 09:26 PM~19156927
> *:uh:  Hey, that's looks like my car.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

here is my 1987 Cadillac Brougham the only lowrider north of edmonton alberta. Its blue now but I'm painting it Kandy Tangerine with flake, going to Gold leaf, pinstripe it along with airbrush some murals on the trunk, Also getting the interior custom stitched white and orange and the tops getting redone in white, post more pics when thats done this spring


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 6 2010, 03:05 AM~19250973
> *FOR SALE BIG BODY EURO TAIL LIGHTS
> *


Click on link..


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 5 2010, 08:04 AM~19243097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lowrider tail wag, old school


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

sup homie


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Dec 7 2010, 09:08 AM~19262002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flakedcaddy (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey i am trying to do a split belly on my caddy frame anyone know how to do or direct me where to go on here to find out what to do thanx


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*T.T.M.F.T.!!!*


----------



## RF LINCOLN (May 20, 2009)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)

:biggrin: HERE IS MY 96 SEDAN DEVILLE, NOT A FLEETWOOD, BUT STILL A LAC! :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Dec 12 2010, 05:59 PM~19309853
> *:biggrin:  HERE IS MY 96 SEDAN DEVILLE, NOT A FLEETWOOD, BUT STILL A LAC! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## US AND THEM (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Dec 1 2010, 12:13 PM~19210121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

my caddy :biggrin:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

ANYBODY HAVE ANY 89-92 SEDAN DEVILLS AINT REALLY SEEN 1 ALL DONE UP YET


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Dec 14 2010, 10:29 PM~19328447
> *ANYBODY HAVE ANY 89-92 SEDAN DEVILLS AINT REALLY SEEN 1 ALL DONE UP YET
> *


u mean 86-93? How does one of those look "done up"? Ther front wheel drive


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 14 2010, 07:11 PM~19327610
> *my caddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cool bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 14 2010, 08:11 PM~19327610
> *my caddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hella nice


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the props


----------



## EVILCADDY92 (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Dec 12 2010, 05:59 PM~19309853
> *:biggrin:  HERE IS MY 96 SEDAN DEVILLE, NOT A FLEETWOOD, BUT STILL A LAC! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice bro :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 14 2010, 11:35 PM~19328506
> *u mean 86-93?  How does one of those look "done up"?  Ther front wheel drive
> *


they made rwd devilles too you know. they are nice cus they come slicktop and have the trim ring around the rear glass.


----------



## 79Dmarchand (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 14 2010, 07:11 PM~19327610
> *my caddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What's up bRO!  lookin good.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79Dmarchand_@Dec 15 2010, 03:15 PM~19335261
> *What's up bRO!  lookin good.
> *


Just grindin away. Thanks bROther


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 14 2010, 08:11 PM~19327610
> *my caddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



This caddy is aight it would look better in my driveway. Naw im just fucking wit ya Og Pinoy glad u finally got a ride u wanted. Happy to have been a part of helping u get this ride like u want it.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 04:41 PM~19335897
> *This caddy is aight it would look better in my driveway. Naw im just fucking wit ya Og Pinoy glad u finally got a ride u wanted. Happy to have been a part of helping u get this ride like u want it.
> *


That's what's up! That's how real ridaz suppose to put it down


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

LOW LIFES SAN FERNANDO


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 15 2010, 07:38 PM~19337621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS LAC DOGG... :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Dec 15 2010, 06:51 PM~19337746
> *CLEAN ASS LAC DOGG... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 14 2010, 07:11 PM~19327610
> *my caddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 15 2010, 07:38 PM~19337621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Christ That's Clean :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Dec 12 2010, 05:59 PM~19309853
> *:biggrin:  HERE IS MY 96 SEDAN DEVILLE, NOT A FLEETWOOD, BUT STILL A LAC! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I CAN DIG THIS  :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Dec 16 2010, 08:25 AM~19341936
> *looking good
> *


Thanks bRO! Sorry I missed you at the show in Houston


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 15 2010, 06:38 PM~19337621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: SHE CLEAN


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Dec 16 2010, 08:42 PM~19348449
> *:wow: SHE CLEAN
> *


THANKS


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 14 2010, 09:35 PM~19328506
> *u mean 86-93?  How does one of those look "done up"?  Ther front wheel drive
> *



heres a sum not mine jus sum ifound


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:|


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Dec 6 2010, 08:20 PM~19257176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


show status got down on your car bro


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

This is my homies clean lac.


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

here's my lac.


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 14 2010, 07:11 PM~19327610
> *my caddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

check this one


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64ROllin_@Dec 17 2010, 08:53 PM~19357056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Caddie Lewagon! :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: *


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

* :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 










&&& 
more unknown
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 







*


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Dec 18 2010, 01:54 AM~19358690
> * :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



I saw one of these in the junk yard bout 2 yrs ago, i almost pulled the rack and glass.


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64ROllin_@Dec 17 2010, 05:41 PM~19355358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64ROllin_@Dec 17 2010, 04:41 PM~19355358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love 65,s


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Dec 1 2010, 01:02 PM~19210515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUMTHING NEW TO THIS ONE TODAY :biggrin: View My Video


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vpfifty1fifty_@Dec 12 2010, 04:59 PM~19309853
> *:biggrin:  HERE IS MY 96 SEDAN DEVILLE, NOT A FLEETWOOD, BUT STILL A LAC! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of my deville... trow the skirts in there they look better :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have this for sale pm me if interested :biggrin: 














































one of the teeth needs a quick tack but its real nice and complete with brackets and clean E&G badge pm me if interested :biggrin:


80-82 cadi rwd


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

this goes with the sell of the grille 250.00








































































40.00 fro this filler


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 18 2010, 06:17 PM~19363094
> *I saw one of these in the junk yard bout 2 yrs ago, i almost pulled the rack and glass.
> *


uffin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 15 2010, 08:38 PM~19337621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*is this da cadi that has a cup holder for a champagne bottle?* :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 15 2010, 07:38 PM~19337621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Dec 20 2010, 08:04 AM~19374324
> *is this da cadi that has a cup holder for a champagne bottle?  :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS THE ONE


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

LOW LIFES


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 20 2010, 07:51 PM~19379865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO ALL THE CADILLAC OWNERS HERE IN CALIFORNIA IM STARTING CADILLAC FEST FROM 77-96 ON APRIL 23 IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 714-371-5654 THE CADILLAC CONNECT 

CADILLACS ONLY PLEASE SIGN UP THIS WILL BE THE ULTIMATE FEST OF THE YEAR 

:wow:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

WOW even cadillac KING? your the man! :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## WESTSIDE~18~RIDER (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Dec 31 2010, 11:47 PM~19472541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO I AINT A BIG FAN OF RED BUT I GOT TO GIVE TO U HOMIE YOUR RIDE IS HARD!!!!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

/v/JdNbBM9ohBU?fs


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

kool cadi PURPLE~HAZE back bumper looks phat siting on the ground


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elmo_@Jan 3 2011, 02:43 PM~19491154
> *kool cadi PURPLE~HAZE back bumper looks phat siting on the ground
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 16 2010, 05:52 PM~19346329
> *Thanks bRO! Sorry I missed you at the show in Houston
> *


ITS ALL GOOD MAN HOWS DA FAM.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

COMING SOON TO SOUTH TEXAS STREETS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 24 2010, 12:32 PM~19153212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I LIKE DAT TOP


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## oral1139 (Dec 29, 2010)

I love this topic (as I wipe the drool from the keyboard).
_________________________________________
SEO
Search Engine Optimization


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/010 (2).JPG[/IMG]



















:0 :0 :0


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96azteca_gold_@Jan 4 2011, 09:42 PM~19506294
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/010 (2).JPG[/IMG]
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Nice Bro!!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 20 2010, 11:05 AM~19375103
> *THIS IS THE ONE
> *


 :biggrin: *i seen it and didnt even get a pic of it dammit* :banghead:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Jan 3 2011, 12:36 PM~19490762
> */v/JdNbBM9ohBU?fs
> *


 :thumbsup: *FIRME!*


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOWTIME CC


----------



## 88 LAc (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 21 2002, 05:20 PM~49258
> *do i need to say anything about this one
> *


Das Mario dAlbas caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96azteca_gold_@Jan 4 2011, 09:42 PM~19506294
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/010 (2).JPG[/IMG]
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 24 2010, 12:32 PM~19153212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 24 2010, 12:41 AM~19408884
> *TO ALL THE CADILLAC OWNERS HERE IN CALIFORNIA IM STARTING CADILLAC FEST FROM 77-96 ON APRIL 23 IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 714-371-5654 THE CADILLAC CONNECT
> 
> CADILLACS ONLY PLEASE SIGN UP THIS WILL BE THE ULTIMATE FEST OF THE YEAR
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## hubaldo831 (Oct 22, 2010)

WATSONVILLE RIDER


----------



## chav$ (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks MR.GM84 for those hard to find parts... The Coupe wont be ready for this Show but I will be out there to Support! 




> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Dec 25 2010, 09:02 PM~19420976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 23 2010, 09:42 PM~19407861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jan 6 2011, 05:49 PM~19524152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: uffin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOWTIME CC


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jan 13 2011, 10:55 AM~19585475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

*TTT FOR THIS KILLER TOPIC!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

PO!NT OF V!EW................. :biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Jan 9 2011, 10:22 PM~19551052
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Post some of your 69 Caddy. And update your cardomain. :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Da Beast21 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## stocktone1968 (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

*TTT!!!*


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cadillaccadi, MISTER STRANGER, Centillac

:wave:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stocktone1968_@Jan 17 2011, 02:09 PM~19620279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Needs some reversed wires.


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Jan 3 2011, 11:40 AM~19489576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

anybody got pix of caddys with 2 inch extention


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

3 inch


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

damn beast mode


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 21 2011, 07:18 PM~19662952
> *3 inch
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Jan 21 2011, 06:18 PM~19662952
> *3 inch
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

heres my caddy ive been workin on


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

any pics of a 2" extention


----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)

dam i think i finally found a twin


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Jan 22 2011, 10:02 PM~19670884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hell yea. tha half tops put us apart from all tha other fleetwoods at tha shows


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stocktone1968_@Jan 17 2011, 12:09 PM~19620279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year is this?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Jan 23 2011, 01:02 AM~19670884
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yea i personally like half shell tops.. dont know why but i think it gives cadillacs a more elegant look...


----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jan 23 2011, 07:11 AM~19672545
> *:biggrin: hell yea. tha half tops put us apart from all tha other fleetwoods at tha shows
> *


i dont know about where u r at but i havent seen any out here
and incase i do........


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Jan 22 2011, 11:02 PM~19670884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those ha;f tops look good!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

*TTT FOR THIS TOPIC!!!*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Jan 24 2011, 11:37 AM~19681201
> *! AGREE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*at a show dis past saturday in hawaii* :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have 4 44's forsale under my post local pick up under my post tjones2011


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Shorty's Hydraulics 713 880-3119
Latin Fantasy c.c.























































Spring got loose in this pic


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 24 2011, 10:04 AM~19681803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## suavecitosvp54chev (Nov 2, 2010)

I'VE GOT A CUSTOMIZED PINK CADILLAC FOR SALE
FULLY CUSTOMIZED INSIDE AND OUT
ASKING $12K BUT I'LL TAKE OFFERS NO DOUBT
I'LL ALSO TRADE FOR AN 80'S MODEL CADILLAC COUPE DEVILLE OF EQUAL VALUE AND CONDITION

HIT ME UP IF NE1 IS INTERESTED THANKS
505-923-0845


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 26 2011, 06:28 PM~19705898
> *:barf:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jan 26 2011, 04:46 PM~19705474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE COUPE


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Jan 23 2011, 02:57 PM~19675368
> *i dont know about where u r at but i havent seen any out here
> and incase i do........
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nah i havnt seen 1 out here at all. every1 always asks where i got it from and where they can get 1.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## stocktone1968 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Jan 23 2011, 10:48 AM~19673479
> *what year is this?
> *


68 :biggrin:


----------



## stocktone1968 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Jan 26 2011, 08:46 PM~19707865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride


----------



## beebo187 (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/405.jpg
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/306.jpg


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

um how are those 425bb's and issues are they crappy like 4.1s???


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 31 2011, 07:21 PM~19748719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## rodriguez619 (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jan 26 2011, 09:59 PM~19709608
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: nah i havnt seen 1 out here at all. every1 always asks where i got it from and where they can get 1.
> *



same here
i actually just found someone selling some of the trims that go on the top and i picked them up. always gotta have spares u just never know when things can go wrong.
if u find out where to get them or who makes them pm me
we need to keeps these tops on these cars scarce
:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

MY 85 LAC


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 31 2011, 05:49 PM~19749016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 31 2011, 05:49 PM~19749016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stocktone1968_@Jan 27 2011, 09:52 AM~19712238
> *68 :biggrin:
> *


orale


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I've only had 2 so far and this last one I'm selling.


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Feb 8 2011, 03:14 PM~19819855
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

page 420  uffin:  uffin:  :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodriguez619_@Feb 1 2011, 11:16 PM~19763756
> *same here
> i actually just found someone selling some of the trims that go on the top and i picked them up. always gotta have spares u just never know when things can go wrong.
> if u find out where to get them or who makes them pm me
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 10-4... i havnt found out who makes them but ill do sum research and c wit i find


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Feb 9 2011, 04:33 PM~19829576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUBB-C_@Feb 9 2011, 10:02 PM~19832553
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

my boys 94 fleet wood on 13/7s


----------



## JustinBieber (Feb 17, 2011)

taking trades


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustinBieber_@Feb 16 2011, 08:55 PM~19887519
> *taking trades
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! Almost makes me wanna trade my 70. Almost... :biggrin:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

" TOGETHER CAR CLUB" CADDYS CHICAGO! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 16 2011, 10:43 PM~19890264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOME NICE CADDY'S HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> > :cheesy:
> 
> 
> WHAT SIZE STROKES ARE THOSE ON THE REAR AND DOES IT LAY OUT?NICE CADDY :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I miss having an 80's Caddy. I love my 70 but I think I was more comfortable in my 83 I had.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 17 2011, 07:08 PM~19896441
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love O.G coupes. :0


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELGORDO_@Feb 17 2011, 10:26 PM~19898708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 17 2011, 08:29 PM~19897343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Caddy!! also wicked pic!!  :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ELGORDO_@Feb 17 2011, 10:26 PM~19898708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELGORDO_@Feb 17 2011, 10:26 PM~19898708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  very nice


----------



## 818cadi (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

LACC"D UP!!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELGORDO_@Feb 17 2011, 09:26 PM~19898708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CLEAN CADDY HOMIE


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 17 2011, 07:08 PM~19896441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 09:47 AM~6572579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Da cleanes lac so far :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 1 2010, 11:53 AM~18958342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Feb 19 2011, 09:57 PM~19913374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK ASS CADI


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 22 2011, 09:10 PM~19936772
> *Da cleanes lac so far  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 31 2011, 07:49 PM~19749016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice USO!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

*TTT!!!*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 22 2011, 11:10 PM~19936772
> *Da cleanes lac so far  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *




*iIS IT BECAUSE HE JUST WASHED IT.......*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











































*
JUST KIDDING IT IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST SEEN IT AT THE LAST LRM HOUSTON SHOW I BELIEVE 2008*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 17 2011, 07:08 PM~19896441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Selling a set of Euro Taillights for a Big Body $500 Firm Shipped.








Also got some taillights covers $100








No Trades Thanks.


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 1 2011, 02:07 PM~19989929
> *iIS IT BECAUSE HE JUST WASHED IT.......
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

*TTT!!!*


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

mr gervais 90


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by moeskee_@Mar 1 2011, 10:32 PM~19994505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf: :barf:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Mar 2 2011, 09:50 PM~20003545
> *:uh:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :biggrin: smile burrito eatin pos


----------



## jrude82 (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Mar 2 2011, 11:22 PM~20002354
> *
> 
> 
> ...



like your 77 mang


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrude82_@Mar 4 2011, 12:54 AM~20012490
> *like your 77 mang
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## jrude82 (Apr 13, 2009)

My 77.............got some forward momentum..in progress


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrude82_@Mar 4 2011, 01:03 AM~20012528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see you got a colored grill too :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

:0 my old 77 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

:0 going way back and finding some old pics :biggrin: memories


----------



## d 4loco (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 818cadi_@Feb 19 2011, 12:31 AM~19907797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean


----------



## CHILANGO503 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

DAYUM!!!!  



> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Feb 19 2011, 05:32 AM~19908301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 91 it don't stop (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 01:32 AM~20033148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best shot of this one EVER


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:32 AM~20033148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 05:32 AM~20033148
> *
> 
> 
> ...




very n!ce tonz..... :biggrin:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@Mar 4 2011, 09:10 PM~20018828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

*TTT FOR THIS TOPIC!!!* :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

In need of chrome rockers from a d elegance 2 door lac to install my 90 sides someone have any or know of any let me know cash in hand........


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:32 AM~20033148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DATS WSUP COAST 1 & TWO TONZ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@Mar 4 2011, 07:10 PM~20018828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 91 it don't stop_@Mar 5 2011, 09:18 PM~20024413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
It has rear skirts....
nice!
Can't wait to get mine that I scored!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 9 2011, 02:54 AM~20048270
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...




best of CADILLACS issue.... :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 9 2011, 07:58 AM~20049451
> *best of CADILLACS issue....  :biggrin:
> *


you know it.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Mar 9 2011, 01:31 AM~20048713
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> It has rear skirts....
> nice!
> ...


 :0


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 91 it don't stop_@Mar 5 2011, 10:18 PM~20024413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 02:48 AM~20057064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Nice!


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 9 2011, 12:19 PM~20050815
> *:0
> *


there's another set on eBay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1980-89-Cad...emZ220752166648


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Mar 8 2011, 11:44 PM~20048199
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 01:48 AM~20057064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 02:48 AM~20057064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump for the lacs


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump for the lacs


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Mar 11 2011, 10:38 PM~20072918
> *bump for the lacs
> *


 :werd:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 01:48 AM~20057064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: uffin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 2 2011, 11:37 PM~20003402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This lac straight slapping FUCK ya :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Mar 12 2011, 04:36 PM~20076272
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  uffin:
> *


Fuck ya Im working on my lac well waiting on a lil more chrome to come back :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Ha :wow: rdest fleet by far keep pushing homie keep :wow: Hardest fleet by far keep pushing homie keep


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IM MOVING MUST GO ASAP BEST OFFER TAKES IT cadillac fleetwood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition car has a 350 small block with work done ALSO HAVE FOUR 12s CVRs in box for more info please feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124 TRADES WELCOME
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Put the euro tail lights in :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 18 2011, 05:48 PM~20124254
> *Put the euro tail lights in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 18 2011, 05:48 PM~20124254
> *Put the euro tail lights in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


super clean, i like the 90's lights.looks almost like mine minus the tan interior. :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Mar 18 2011, 06:50 PM~20124670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

Im as low as alot of cars here, why the hate? is low riding not riding low anymore?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

You think your cars a lowrider? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

I didnt mean to say mines a lowrider , just evaluating what some lowriders think lowriding really is.


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 18 2011, 04:48 PM~20124254
> *Put the euro tail lights in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That coupe looks clean homie. I love the way it lays. I bet it wont bottom-out for shit anywhere.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 21 2011, 11:41 PM~20146930
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*N!CE SHOT* :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 23 2011, 12:26 PM~20161106
> *N!CE SHOT  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS ED  TRYING BE LIKE YOU


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Selling a set of Euro Taillights for a Big Body $500 Firm Shipped.








Also got some taillights covers $100








No Trades. Thanks.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 21 2011, 09:41 PM~20146930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet picture


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 21 2011, 07:41 PM~20146930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BOOTY SHOT :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 25 2011, 04:05 PM~20180521
> *
> *


REAL NICE


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Mar 25 2011, 06:40 PM~20181121
> *REAL NICE
> *


THANKS


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 25 2011, 08:45 PM~20182776
> *THANKS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

ive got all the stuff for a 90

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20194731


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

both of mine :biggrin:


----------



## jrude82 (Apr 13, 2009)

Still workin.........last photo is when i first fired her up.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 18 2011, 11:40 PM~20125947
> *You think your cars a lowrider?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

My caddy :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ONE MORE OF MINE......


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

My caddy :biggrin:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida23HTX_@Mar 28 2011, 12:22 PM~20200121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: love the horns was thinkin of putin some on my coupe :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida23HTX_@Mar 28 2011, 09:19 AM~20200099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What u have to do to get that lockup n keep the driveline? Havin issues with my 88 n it has 16s in the rear.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 9 2011, 12:54 AM~20048270
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


you still have that issue


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida23HTX_@Mar 28 2011, 09:22 AM~20200121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget to post pics of the 3 wheel and some of the rear suspension setup homie,i wanna see how this is setup for tips for mine thanks for the info to :thumbsup:


----------



## muro28 (Feb 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 28 2011, 09:21 AM~20200116
> *ONE MORE OF MINE......
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## muro28 (Feb 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 18 2011, 05:48 PM~20124254
> *Put the euro tail lights in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## muro28 (Feb 26, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## muro28 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Mar 23 2011, 07:54 PM~20164605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood+Mar 28 2011, 09:12 PM~20204089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THANKS HOMIE YOURS NICE TOO.........* 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice rides


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida23HTX_@Mar 28 2011, 09:22 AM~20200121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these 4 drs just look right with that booty kit :biggrin: glad mine has it


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Mar 28 2011, 06:12 PM~20204089
> *you still have that issue
> *


yup. :biggrin: still got it homie.


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

check out this $400.00 i found near my house .... cant wait to get started on this ride .... clean nice needs a lil tlc


----------



## CHILANGO503 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

someone backed into the door buy it opens and closes good and windows goes up and down....


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

got all the books and the original window sticker... i think i found a gem...


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Apr 1 2011, 08:52 PM~20239761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that looks like Al Capones vault! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Apr 1 2011, 09:07 PM~20238623
> *check out this $400.00 i found near my house .... cant wait to get started on this ride .... clean nice needs a lil tlc
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

apparently this car has been sittin and not started for bout 3 to 4 years i cant wait to get started putting this cream puff on the road..... yanna when you find a deal and feel good about it ... when that guy said $400.00 i was like yeah i will be right back get your title .... :thumbsup:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

i told that danm towncar i was gonna sell it and buy a Cadillac... thats right stay true to my word... i hate ford products .... GM engineers secretly made there cars for the soul purpose of building beautiful lowriders .... :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@Apr 1 2011, 06:11 PM~20238659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

NOT MINE JUST POSTING


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

MY OLD ONE
















AND THE ONE NOW


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

ALL MIAMI CARS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Apr 1 2011, 08:52 PM~20239761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the garage or the basement?


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

LaccN & loccN


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

don't shoot me for posting this lol, I saw it a couple weeks ago and couldn't believe my eyes!!! :uh: :wow: had hydros in the front and none in the back lol






















yes those are house blinds and hood and trunk pins :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 4 2011, 12:02 AM~20253064
> *don't shoot me for posting this lol, I saw it a couple weeks ago and couldn't believe my eyes!!!  :uh:  :wow: had hydros in the front and none in the back lol
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i almost forgot you had pics of that car omg its ugly enough its hilarious


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 4 2011, 03:02 AM~20253064
> *don't shoot me for posting this lol, I saw it a couple weeks ago and couldn't believe my eyes!!!  :uh:  :wow: had hydros in the front and none in the back lol
> 
> 
> ...



*YOU FORGOT THE WINDSHIELD WIPER ON THE BACK WINDOW.........*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@Apr 1 2011, 06:11 PM~20238659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight makes me miss my old one.......


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 4 2011, 12:02 AM~20253064
> *don't shoot me for posting this lol, I saw it a couple weeks ago and couldn't believe my eyes!!!  :uh:  :wow: had hydros in the front and none in the back lol
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord what a mess.......


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 4 2011, 12:02 AM~20253064
> *don't shoot me for posting this lol, I saw it a couple weeks ago and couldn't believe my eyes!!!  :uh:  :wow: had hydros in the front and none in the back lol
> 
> 
> ...










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*I had to take a pic..these are bad azzzzz*


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 18 2011, 05:13 PM~20123705
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 3 2011, 07:34 PM~20249858
> *is that the garage or the basement?
> *


lil bit of both limited on space ....gotta do what i gotta do ....


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

My Daily


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 4 2011, 12:02 AM~20253064
> *don't shoot me for posting this lol, I saw it a couple weeks ago and couldn't believe my eyes!!!  :uh:  :wow: had hydros in the front and none in the back lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: :twak: :thumbsdown: :nosad: :loco:


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 4 2011, 09:42 PM~20259755
> *I had to take a pic..these are bad azzzzz
> 
> 
> ...


where can get me some of these... :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Apr 5 2011, 03:51 AM~20262681
> *lil bit of both limited on space ....gotta do what i gotta do ....
> *


cant argue that


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Apr 4 2011, 10:46 AM~20254566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao.............. :buttkick: :banghead: that could have been a nice car....maybe ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Apr 6 2011, 06:00 PM~20276563
> *lmfao.............. :buttkick:  :banghead: that could have been a nice car....maybe ...
> *


key words there could have


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 4 2011, 08:42 PM~20259755
> *I had to take a pic..these are bad azzzzz
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
I like that!
Where can I get a set too :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 6 2011, 07:35 PM~20276932
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAaMn That LooKz MEAN!!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a 1991 euro Cadillac Fleetwood brougham de black,black,black
Texas plates so it need a few things, 5.7 motor run's great 
New interior, high profile e&g castle grill, 13,in rim's, sunroof, og cd player,
For sale or trade for a 75/76 caprice classic 
Send me your email or number for more info or picture


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has these forsale


----------



## jrude82 (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Apr 11 2011, 01:12 AM~20307903
> *tjones has these forsale
> 
> 
> ...



How much for the roof???


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jrude82_@Apr 12 2011, 10:53 AM~20319564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2011, 07:47 PM~20306386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## REYES23 (Feb 22, 2011)

[/IMG]

MY 79 COUPE


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 8 2011, 04:56 PM~20294024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD MOFO RIGHT DERE


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

gates open at 6am


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 13 2011, 09:18 AM~20328058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean!! luvin the chrome molding homie


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Apr 14 2011, 08:32 PM~20342286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Apr 16 2011, 04:38 PM~20353564
> *very clean!! luvin the chrome molding homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

FOUND ME THIS 80 THAT SAT FOR 15 YRS. DID A PLUMBING JOB FOR IT. MECHANIC JUST CALLED ME. HE PUT IN A BATTERY AND IT STARTED RIGHT UP











































:h5:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 8 2011, 04:56 PM~20294024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:22 PM~20370135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FRONT END LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 18 2011, 09:22 PM~20370135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FRONT END LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Just picked up my gas tank from crulys


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

This is the caddy it goes on


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Apr 19 2011, 06:57 PM~20375185
> *Just picked up my gas tank from crulys
> 
> 
> ...



*N!CE*


:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Apr 19 2011, 03:57 PM~20375185
> *Just picked up my gas tank from crulys
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHILANGO503_@Mar 4 2011, 10:10 PM~20018828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 2 2011, 10:35 PM~20003381
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Cadi Couture (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Apr 19 2011, 02:57 PM~20375185
> *Just picked up my gas tank from crulys
> 
> 
> ...



Sexy Piece of work USO


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLUE OWL_@Apr 19 2011, 09:33 AM~20372520
> *FRONT END LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

MY 300 DOLLAR COME UP


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Apr 21 2011, 07:33 PM~20391902
> *MY 300 DOLLAR COME UP
> 
> 
> ...



Good deal there for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## 77' Koupe Deville (May 20, 2009)

> tjones has these forsale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Apr 14 2011, 03:16 PM~20339826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Apr 21 2011, 05:33 PM~20391902
> *MY 300 DOLLAR COME UP
> 
> 
> ...


awww chit bro lookin good,i like that factory 2 tone it looks good in my opinion


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Apr 25 2011, 12:01 PM~20415619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## jrude82 (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Apr 21 2011, 07:33 PM~20391902
> *MY 300 DOLLAR COME UP
> 
> 
> ...



cant blame ya on that one ..... is that a factory paint scheme ya think?


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 4 2011, 02:02 AM~20253064
> *don't shoot me for posting this lol, I saw it a couple weeks ago and couldn't believe my eyes!!!  :uh:  :wow: had hydros in the front and none in the back lol
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*
ACTUALLY ITS HARD AS FUCK*</span>


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2011, 07:11 PM~20455804
> *
> ACTUALLY ITS HARD AS FUCK</span>
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2011, 06:11 PM~20455804
> *
> ACTUALLY ITS HARD AS FUCK</span>
> *


im seriously diggin those rims they are sick as fuck


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2011, 06:11 PM~20455804
> *
> ACTUALLY ITS HARD AS FUCK</span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2011, 06:11 PM~20455804
> *
> ACTUALLY ITS HARD AS FUCK</span>
> *


 :wow:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 30 2011, 08:11 PM~20455804
> *
> ACTUALLY ITS HARD AS FUCK</span>
> *


30s   ...yeah thats posted N "Dubs and Above'


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 9 2011, 09:42 AM~20513955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight i like :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 8 2011, 12:13 AM~20505447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fuckin sweet! I wanna see more of this one. :0


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 7 2011, 09:13 PM~20505447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 7 2011, 09:13 PM~20505447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 9 2011, 08:39 AM~20513928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mine :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 15 2011, 11:26 PM~20560739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 15 2011, 10:26 PM~20560739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :naughty:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

> :wow: those are some super swampers........


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

jpg[/img]








[/quote]


LOVE THIS LAC :wow:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 16 2011, 02:33 PM~20564291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

My new project for the summer ''78 cadillac sedan deville''


----------



## Milwlowlow (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CADDYridenLOW_@Jul 19 2002, 09:11 PM~46785
> *Here's my 80 DeVille...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats tight!!!
i like that old school OG look you got goin,on this ride   uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

here its mine


----------



## REVELATION13 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## MauriceTurner1 (Aug 31, 2009)

*<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-03181758.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-03181734.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-22132422.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
8" in the F
16" in the B (not locked up all the way) :nicoderm: :420: :boink: :fuq: 
*


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kreeperz_@May 18 2011, 08:27 AM~20577474
> *My new project for the summer  ''78 cadillac sedan deville''
> 
> 
> ...


i just got rid of a 79 sedan deville with 96 big body seats in it , ive got a 79 coupe i picked up 4 my next project .


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MauriceTurner1_@May 22 2011, 06:44 PM~20605491
> *<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-03181758.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-03181734.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-22132422.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


nice!!  lock it up,lock it up,lock it up!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MauriceTurner1_@May 22 2011, 08:44 PM~20605491
> *<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-03181758.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-03181734.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc29/mauriceturner/LowRiderLife/OverNight%20Sugsess/2011-05-22132422.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



She look like she does a crazy 3 wheel too!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 22 2011, 08:44 PM~20606899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! 

anymore pics?


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

contact Rocky Cigler 817-353-5253 for info ang registration


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)

here's a pic of mine.


----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


> here's a pic of mine.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


>


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

D-Cheeze said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


>


 sick :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)

sg90rider said:


>


THAT'S A NICE ASS RIDE!


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


> THAT'S A NICE ASS RIDE!


:thumbsup::thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


> THAT'S A NICE ASS RIDE!


 :thumbsup::thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

sg90rider said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

heres the lac before i painted it yellow it just a little gas hop fuckin around single pump


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

vengence said:


> mine :biggrin:


Mud boggin caddy


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

sg90rider said:


>


NICE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)

sg90rider said:


> heres the lac before i painted it yellow it just a little gas hop fuckin around single pump


damn thats sick!!! got any other video of it hopping?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks homie im looking


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

[I
MG]http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww355/yogistireshop/0530111141.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

this im setup on my 95


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

better pic


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

this is my 95 in the A coming soon i guess


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

yogis tire shop said:


> this is my 95 in the A coming soon i guess


*LOOKING GOOD YOGI BUT ONE QUESTION HOW LONG WAS THIS PIC TAKEN CAUSE BRO THOSE GAS PRICES ARE LOW......*


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

*man few monthe back like january and u got to remember we in country ga*



MISTER ED said:


> *LOOKING GOOD YOGI BUT ONE QUESTION HOW LONG WAS THIS PIC TAKEN CAUSE BRO THOSE GAS PRICES ARE LOW......*


 plus after the holidays season so whats good with ya and thanks for the comment its coming along good


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)

GarciaJ100 said:


>


got any more pix of that car?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

GarciaJ100 said:


>


*THATS WHATS UP HOMIE.... CADDY ON CADDY :thumbsup::thumbsup:*




matttatts said:


>


*PIMPIN BUT EVERYONE WILL AGREE YOU NEED SOME WHITE WALLS.........*


----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)

GarciaJ100 said:


>


thats a nice ass caddy. love the color combo.


----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

FLEETWOOD87 said:


>


does the window say serious baller :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: go buy new tires and un bolt the bolt ons and put some real rims on that thing lmmfao


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

sg90rider said:


> does the window say serious baller :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: go buy new tires and un bolt the bolt ons and put some real rims on that thing lmmfao


:roflmao:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Some one has to know will the trunk pan from a 68 cadillac fit into my 69? I have searched and all I find is pans for 65-68 and some places say the 68 pan might fit but no garantee amd no returns if it doesn't.


----------



## itiswhatitis (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*:thumbsup::thumbsup:N!CE COLOR COMBO......:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

itiswhatitis said:


>


Nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

DATS DA SHIT


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> *:thumbsup::thumbsup:N!CE COLOR COMBO......:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


 cool how did you do that?


----------



## rollin (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

WESTSIDE C.C. PULLS OUT THE LECABS!!! CHECK THE NEW VIDEO! 

http://WWW.360LOW.COM


----------



## Mr Mejia (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

alex75 said:


> cool how did you do that?



Its eady bro when you want to answer a topic go to "go advanced" and reply then change colors and size


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)




----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)

^
thats a bad motherfucker right there!!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

hangingloose_4u said:


>


 Well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)

*FOR SALE HAD IT MADE FOR 83 CADILLAC 520-358-4105*


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

itiswhatitis said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

BustNOut84 said:


>


You gonna put a matching rim in the conti-kit?


----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

JRO said:


> You gonna put a matching rim in the conti-kit?


Not sure ....been thinking about it ....


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

BustNOut84 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)




----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

hangingloose_4u said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

i have a few rear cadillac fillers for sale 1 st of 90-92 clean and other sets of 80-89 rwd cadillac along with a few under the gas tank fillers pm me if interetsed


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

mycaddie by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

BustNOut84 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## 862pumpregal (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

_Originally posted by BIGANT007_@Mar 24 2011, 03:28 AM~20167229
*


















*


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

still in the work . damm


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Getting her back together:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

^^ very clean. shes almost ready to hit the streets


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> mycaddie by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## hubaldo831 (Oct 22, 2010)

*WATSONVILLE RIDERS C.C.*


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

*68 DROP*

BACK FROM PAINT


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Work in progress :nicoderm:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

hubaldo831 said:


> View attachment 344463


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

heres my 87 Just finished painting her in my garage


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

*MY BABY'S BACK HOME*

:biggrin:


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

FRESNO CLASSICS C.C


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

<IMG id=vbattach_352581 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=352581&stc=1" attachmentid="352581"><IMG id=vbattach_352585 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=352585&stc=1" attachmentid="352585">FRESNO CLASSICS C.C


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Bill Jack's engine 65 drop


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

the cadillac getn done at macco


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

That's a baaaaad 67!!


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

yogis tire shop said:


>


:wow:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

YaLL really got some nice LAC'z keep up the good work


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

LiNo S said:


>


that tc launches real good first hit


----------



## GOODTIMES SAN JOSE (Jun 1, 2011)

90lac.jpeg my parts car









GEDC0669.jpg the coupe









cadillac 1.jpeg almost ready


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

GarciaJ100 said:


>


"EL TORO *****" LOOKING GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

HIGHCLASS CC TTT CADDY FEST....
:guns::sprint:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt to all caddy's


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

VEINStheONE said:


> HIGHCLASS CC TTT CADDY FEST....
> :guns::sprint:
> View attachment 357179



*:fool2:FOR BOTH *


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*HIGHCLASS CC...TTT CADDY FEST....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*HIGHCLASS CC.....:boink::boink::boink:*


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*FULL ENGRAVED........HIGHCLASS CC TTT.....:yes::yes::yes:*


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

DAMn All These LACz TTt


----------



## TIKI_TIKI (Aug 31, 2011)

lots of nine cadillacs


----------



## TIKI_TIKI (Aug 31, 2011)

nice


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

The coupe is getting itz chrome undies and the fleetwood will be next to get Juiced


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

RJ_313 said:


> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> hit them switchs G


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Caddy"s TTt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

flaked85 said:


> my boys 91 fleetwood



your boy gots a clean ride


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Emperor Goofy said:


>


Nicee coupe uffin:


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

My shit


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

GarciaJ100 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

uniques66 said:


>



Nice lovin that Kolor :thumbsup: Tangerine and Tan look great together


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr.Negrito said:


> My shit


nice ride playa


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

any one know a good place to go to pick up new rubber for the doors gotta replace mine??


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

mr.dannyboy said:


>



dam thats a nice Caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)

MY 85


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

mr.dannyboy said:


>



Nice


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

these would make sweet lowriders found them today couple of 58 caddy's


----------



## itiswhatitis (Jun 1, 2011)

That 90 is the shit.tan phantom,72gold dz. Gold leaf.oh and that green color


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

FUNKaheim714 said:


> MY 85


 thats a clean 85 fleetwood coupe


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

mr.dannyboy said:


>


good job with that Coupe


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

BustNOut84 said:


>


I like this color combo!


----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

TRADES PM ME..........


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

SWOOD said:


>




:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Big Body Caddi said:


>


nice shot of your ride brotha


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


>


Looking good homie


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Big Body Caddi said:


> Looking good homie


thanxz bro


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


>


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

picked this up yesterday


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

The homie from Individuals coming through to BBq last year 








straight hitting his switch


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Back to the top for my caddy brothers......


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> picked this up yesterday


Lucky guy you are,that's a bad ass ride


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Big Body Caddi said:


>


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

My Pop's Ride


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

CADDY CREW said:


> My Pop's Ride


Nice, is that a 1980? Needs smaller tires.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Damn homie... I did a good ass job filming Chico's caddy at Prado park in the city of Chino. Fuck O.G. RIDER!!! LMFAO. I wonder if there's a video of my homies Merics 69 impala in the background. I filmed that car too that day.


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*OH YEAH!!!
*

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

My shit:


----------



## KC GOON (Jan 20, 2011)

For Sale.... This caddy is clean with all new paint, interior top to bottom (black), it has patterns on the hood, roof, trunk, there is no frame wrap. i had plans in doing a full wrap this winter. The car has reinforced towers for the front with 1inch extended a-arms. 4.5 ton springs with 14x7 all chrome rims. It has big cylinders and hoses to all cylinders. the fronts are 8in and the rear are 14in cylinders. In the trunk there is (8) 1200 cc batteries and 4 all chrome black magic big block pumps with the original Adel dump and setup for air for hopping. the car has beat ! 1-15 in alpine R series sub, ken-wood deck with 2 highs in dash and 4 mids in the doors, with two amps under the seats 1- 1200 mono d amp for sub and 1000 jbl for the mids and highs. The engine is a 4,6,8..(6 liter) with only 72,000 miles runs great.. i hope i got everything u needed let me know.... 816 217 5678 call anytime..​


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

BigLos said:


> Damn homie... I did a good ass job filming Chico's caddy at Prado park in the city of Chino. Fuck O.G. RIDER!!! LMFAO. I wonder if there's a video of my homies Merics 69 impala in the background. I filmed that car too that day.



TTT!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

Mr.Negrito said:


> My shit





Mr.Negrito said:


> Make Over Time


time to paint the frame and chrome it the fuck out


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*CHICAGO'S "HOUSE OF BLUES82"*


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

BIG DAWG said:


> My shit:


:thumbsup:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> WOW :naughty:


was this Caddy ever featured in a magazine?


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Clean ass ride


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie!!!


Curtis Fisher said:


> Clean ass ride


----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)

*DARLING DANIKA'S FACEBOOK PAGE:*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darlin...1584854?ref=ts 

*DARLING DANIKA'S PICS THREAD:*
Darling Danika Pics


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HARBOR RIDER said:


>


beautiful.......:thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*" HOUSE OF BLUES 82"*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

abel47 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

dirttydeeds said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 392361


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

T.T.M.F.T.!!!


----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

HARBOR RIDER said:


>


NICE CADDY...:thumbsup:


----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

Mr.Negrito said:


> My shit


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

FINALLY GOT A PIC OF MY LAC


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*" LIFESTYLE CADILLACS " !!!!*

:worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BIG DAWG said:


> My shit:


Thats sik


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*INDIVIDUALS CADILLACS!!!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

DA BEARS!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


MISTER STRANGER said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


>


I like you have anymore pics....something different...


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:
> View attachment 400281
> View attachment 400282
> View attachment 400283


clean!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

my saturday ride


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

one4SJ said:


>


THESE..:wow:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

1FIRME92 said:


> View attachment 404373
> my saturday ride


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

my 81 Lac


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:got this one from another thread


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

sick lac


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

BigLos said:


>


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

some of our LACs 3 new projects and two street rides


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 407015
> 
> 
> View attachment 407016
> ...


I really like this caddy.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Is it just me or does the 93-96 brougham's have more space and/or leg room than the 90-92 brougham's. I onwed a 96 big body and have sat in the backseat of a homies big body as well but I have never been in a 90-92 fleetwood. But Ive always wanted one and Im thinking of getting one. Can anyone answer this question for me?


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes the big body has more room


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

keola808 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

BigLos said:


> :thumbsup:got this one from another thread
> View attachment 406927


THIS IS MY HOMEBOY'S LAC FROM STREETSTYLE C.C. LOS ANGELES CHAPTER


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Yogi said:


> Yes the big body has more room


I thought so. thanks Yogi


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


>



Nice 2 door


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*nice caddy's*


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

this bad caddy g nice work 



DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 407027
> 
> 
> View attachment 407028
> ...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

CLEAN COUPE


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DIRK DIGLER said:


>


WELL G'DAMN.


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 411770
> :thumbsup:


:worship:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 411770
> :thumbsup:


uffin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

DIRK DIGLER said:


>


WAS THE RIDE BOUGHT AT AUCTION IN ONTARIO I BELIEVE. ? LOOKS REAL FAMILIAR


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

MISTER STRANGER said:


>


Anyone with info on this car please let me know if it was bought at an auction. Thank you


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

was my old cadiii sold it 2 some cat in orange cadi... r i p........ then neever seen it again till recently... coppertone


DIRK DIGLER said:


>


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

the cadi motor u have in their is freakin tight.... what kinda motor is that?? where did u find all the stuff for it


DJ Englewood said:


>


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

These Caddies are the truth:thumbsup:


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Any black 4dr d'elegance?


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

JUST STARTED ON THIS RIDE LAST MONTH, SO FAR SO GOOD.............STILL NEED A LOT MORE 2 DO


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

:worship:BAD AZZ HOMIE!!


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 411770
> :thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

BOTH MY LACS :h5:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

javib760 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Fucken LOVE that!!


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


>


DAM!!! I'M DIGGEN THE ENGINE:thumbsup:


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

T.T.T


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)

HAVE THIS GRILL FOR SALE HAD IT MADE FOR A 83 CADDIE PAYED 250 FOR IT N 300 FOR CHROME SO IN IT FOR 550 MAKE A OFFER ITS NEVER BEEN INSTALLED ONE OF A KIND!!!!! 520-358-4105


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

very nice double ease.....you have any daytime pics of your set up...thanks


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^x2 tight work looks real clean:yes:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

Double Ease said:


>


Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

just a lil something.


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

click pic for video!!!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

"HAM SANDWICH 2"


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

im currently juicing my 1973 fleetwood brougham d'elegance, anybody seen one of those juiced? or anybody got any pics???


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

IF U DONT HAVE PIC.IT DIDNT HAPPEN :drama:


----------



## cener gold git (Jan 18, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2785810443.html


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*FOR MORE INFO CONTACT: MIKE LOPEZ @ CADILLAC CONNECT 714-371-5654*


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

kandylac1 said:


> just a lil something.


*i miss my lacs...and u got 2 of them *


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/2814833571.html


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT for them caddys.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*CAN ANY CAR COMPANY OUT THERE FUCK WITH CADILLAC.....*


















*2012 - 2013 CADILLAC CIEL*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Double Ease said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt TOO THIS FEST


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> TTt TOO THIS FEST


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Double Ease said:


>


Kinda diggin the molded taillight housing.


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Double Ease said:


>


Them L.E.D.s look awesome on the bumper strip.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2830343590.html


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/327046-1994-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham.html

SELLING MY BIG BODY, CHECK IT OUT PLEASE. HELL OF A DEAL.


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

UNDER BELLY


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)

ITS FRAME OFF


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


>


website?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

carlito77 said:


> website?


*Click on the link==> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...27816-mr-lacs-cadillac-parts-accessories.html*


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

MR.LAC said:


>


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

BigLos said:


> :worship: :worship: :worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*NICE COLORS YOU USED, BAD AZZ CADILLAC!!!!!!!*


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*BADAZZ CADILLAC !!!!!!!!*


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


>




Very nice


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

Here is my 69 coupe deville. getting rid of those 20's and putting on 14" supremes with skinnys also getting the roof patterned.


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

meangene said:


>


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> *CAN ANY CAR COMPANY OUT THERE FUCK WITH CADILLAC.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Phuckers Bad.......


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

NEWCLASS92706 said:


> old school cad


TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

bdiamond said:


> Here is my 69 coupe deville. getting rid of those 20's and putting on 14" supremes with skinnys also getting the roof patterned.
> View attachment 450527


Better shorten that rear if you're going with reversed 14's.


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

ya i found that out on Saturday way pist. so now i need to figure something out...


JRO said:


> Better shorten that rear if you're going with reversed 14's.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

bdiamond said:


> Here is my 69 coupe deville. getting rid of those 20's and putting on 14" supremes with skinnys also getting the roof patterned.
> View attachment 450527


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


NEWCLASS92706 said:


> TTT


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

thank you sir..


CHUKO 204 said:


> Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

new shoes


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

bdiamond said:


> new shoes
> View attachment 454334


Nice! Now shorten the rear so you can put them on the back! lol

I was gonna roll on 14x6 Daytons on mine but they wouldnt fit. I plan to shorten the rear sometime but Im honestly not worried about it. Im fine with 15in standards.


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

i was thinking to just run supremes that are standard offset in the back with my skirts... No one will notice right?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

bdiamond said:


> i was thinking to just run supremes that are standard offset in the back with my skirts... No one will notice right?


No thats horrible. Do it right or leave it at home.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

15's dont look bad on these big ass cars..



















These are whats on my car now..


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

true 15" dont. i like the smoothies


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

put on 175/70/14 handkooks and was able to use the revered on the back..


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

THIS IS NICE TO MAKE IT INTO A POSTER!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

The Filthy Pickle


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*thats a CLASSIC look....*


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> View attachment 456381


badass looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> badass looks great :thumbsup:


thanx homiez:thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

KLEEN FLEETWOOD, LOOKS GOOD!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

:rimshot:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

JRO said:


> 15's dont look bad on these big ass cars..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


ABSOLUTELY NICE!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> ABSOLUTELY NICE!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks been putting lots of hours in my shop painting that used to look like this when i first picked it up.


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Redid the whole interior too going all pure white,


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice Homie....:thumbsup: TTT FOR THE CADDY'S


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

-> 87 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM FOR SALE $3500 OBO <-


----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## DRody1983 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

past












to present


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## opalocka creepin (Apr 3, 2012)

TTT


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

aint nothing lackin when your cadillacin


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

DRody1983 said:


> View attachment 459523


BAD ASS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

cwb4eva said:


> past
> View attachment 459963
> View attachment 459971
> to present
> ...


LIVIN THE LAC LIFE FOR SURE!!! :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> LIVIN THE LAC LIFE FOR SURE!!! :h5::thumbsup:


 yes sir :h5:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Couple cady's from the viva las vegas show


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

Layin frame now. Also body work the roof this week then next week patterned the roof.


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

Cadifest is low these days


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

View attachment 469817


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> View attachment 469817


I dig the fuck out of this brougham for some reason...i love em completely stock and lifted...do it got pillows?


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

TEMPER909IE said:


> I dig the fuck out of this brougham for some reason...i love em completely stock and lifted...do it got pillows?


thanks homie


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

View attachment 469902
View attachment 469904


TEMPER909IE said:


> I dig the fuck out of this brougham for some reason...i love em completely stock and lifted...do it got pillows?


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

View attachment 469907
View attachment 469908
View attachment 469909
my homie mandos caddy


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

CANT GO WRONG W/ A LACC!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*CLINK ON LINK==>>>>NARDI 77-92 CADILLAC TELESCOPIC ADAPTOR'S<<<



77-92 Nardi telescopic adaptors (discontinue) 10 in stock. *


*








*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> View attachment 469902
> View attachment 469904


Hell yea looks clean


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Hell yea looks clean


thanks


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> thanks


what are your plans for the car? what type of condition is it in?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

MISTER ED said:


>


Nice pic homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Nice pic homie



THANX I DIDNT TAKE IT JUST DID THE EDITING.....


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

HERE IS A COUPLE OF QUICK PICS FROM SUN.


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

TEMPER909IE said:


> what are your plans for the car? what type of condition is it in?


redo the whole car


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

My 88 Fleetwood.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> HERE IS A COUPLE OF QUICK PICS FROM SUN.


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

keola808 said:


>


ttt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Mister Oz (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

My ''71 ELDOG'' SUPA FLY


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

My first Caddy it's a 96 fleetwood Brougham and i absolutely love it! Everyone was right, you cant go wrong with a Caddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice...


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:shocked:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> My first Caddy it's a 96 fleetwood Brougham and i absolutely love it! Everyone was right, you cant go wrong with a Caddy. :thumbsup:
> View attachment 477190


:thumbsup:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Pimp slap


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

pimp slap said:


> Pimp slap


looks nice!!!! any more pics?


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

] My lil cadillac collection...my 77







my 78







my 79







my 95


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

damn "cadillac king"


----------



## samson joe (May 9, 2012)

yo thats dope


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

NICE CADDY :h5:


payfred said:


> :shocked:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

payfred said:


> :shocked:


nice fred..


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

KLEANAZZ FLEETWOOD, LOOKS LIKE UR THE ONE U SOLD!:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

clean


sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Is this a true Le cab


sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

sick fleet


TEMPER909IE said:


>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

sweet paint


payfred said:


> :shocked:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

UUUUHHmmmmmm oooooooouuuuuhhhhhhhh wwwwweeeeeeee[
QUOTE=HOUSEOFBLUES82;14983271]:thumbsup:
View attachment 415767
View attachment 415768
View attachment 415769
[/QUOTE]


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

sean_2009 said:


>


Anymore of this one?


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


That is fucking bad ass. Old school lac...


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Back at it again


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

I've seen that car before. 


sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Keep at bro


dirttydeeds said:


> Back at it again


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks homie


408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Keep at bro


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Pimp slap


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

These are some old sckoo picz


sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice shot


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


>


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


>


 wow remember that lowrider magazine................fawk im getting old i was in grade school.....remember home girls mini skirt being a perv trying too look up it like i can really see sumthn ....lmao


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

sean_2009 said:


>



:wow:Nice


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

Mine


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

sum clean lacs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Was my 85 fleetwood


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*LACZ AND LADIEZ....*

*LACZ AND LADIEZ WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR.......*


----------



## TheRealTeal (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

_* TTt with this Cadillac fest*_


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


> *LACZ AND LADIEZ WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR.......*


Eazy Ladiez


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*Keep doing your thing CHY- TOWN looks clean*


Gee-Gee said:


> Mine


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I have 4 Cadillac switch tips for sale 35.00 shipped


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TheRealTeal said:


> View attachment 482786
> View attachment 482787


Your car is looking good Manny . Keep up the good work bROtha.


----------



## TheRealTeal (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks los. Ordered a 40x4sliding ragtop on monday. it'll be here in 3 weeks


----------



## -JUICY 93- (Jul 15, 2009)

TheRealTeal said:


> thanks los. Ordered a 40x4sliding ragtop on monday. it'll be here in 3 weeks


Damn that's what's up.


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

My street car


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

My favorite subject Lacz & Ladiez :nicoderm:


MISTER ED said:


> *LACZ AND LADIEZ WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR.......*


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## l0ngbeach13 (Oct 7, 2005)

my 67 deville that i shaved and swapped out the tired 429 and put a 500cid in. lays frame


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

MINE!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

PEEPING IN WITH MY 85 2 DOOR BROUGHAM...SHE'LL BE BACK OUT SOON! 


http://postimage.org/


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


WICKED REGALS said:


>


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## zo lo (Apr 6, 2011)

*94 lac*







a lac from 561 i know there is more out there bringem out

check out resilient carclub on facebook for upcoming shows and more pics


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

Lady TNT has some parts on her vehicle parts page


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

zo lo said:


> View attachment 490656
> a lac from 561 i know there is more out there bringem out
> 
> check out resilient carclub on facebook for upcoming shows and more pics


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9602 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9937 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9755 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9668 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9657 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9581 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*i have to get another coupe! this is sick homie!
*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Clean ol school what year is it


OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9602 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9937 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Clean ol school what year is it


_*1947 we are working on a two door out soon candy green!*_


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 491669
> View attachment 491670


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## F$#KADONK! (Oct 20, 2011)

caddy i just picked up i gotta do some work on it was built awhile ago and needs some tlc still looks and rides clean


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

NICE:thumbsup:




HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


>


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

F$#KADONK! said:


> caddy i just picked up i gotta do some work on it was built awhile ago and needs some tlc still looks and rides clean
> View attachment 494050
> [/QUOTE
> that color is sick, looks clean, BUMP all the lacs on this page


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

95


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

F$#KADONK! said:


> caddy i just picked up i gotta do some work on it was built awhile ago and needs some tlc still looks and rides clean
> View attachment 494050



any more pics of this? i remember this lac . Brian oldskoolcaddy's old car


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nICE RIDE, CLEAN TRUNK SET UP


DUKE said:


> 95


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CLEAN RIDER


elmo said:


>


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

DUKE said:


> 95



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

l0ngbeach13 said:


> my 67 deville that i shaved and swapped out the tired 429 and put a 500cid in. lays frame


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

Here is what i have been working on The Filthy Pickle


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

bdiamond said:


> Here is what i have been working on The Filthy Pickle
> View attachment 495228
> View attachment 495230
> View attachment 495231


Nice man! Keep posting pics. There isnt too many people fixing up Caddies like ours (69-70). :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...am-parts-80-2-door-brougham.html#post15604431


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

Amen to that.


JRO said:


> Nice man! Keep posting pics. There isnt too many people fixing up Caddies like ours (69-70). :thumbsup:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

my 77


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*REAL CLEAN!!!:thumbsup:







*


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 495699


:thumbsup:


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

heres my 84 thats been totally 90ed .... its for sale or trade also............


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

What's up homies my caddys going to be on a show called fast and loud on the discovery channel tonight. It starts at 9 central time I think if y'all wanna check it out.


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Any more pics of this car?


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

My 80 fully pitbull built


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> What's up homies my caddys going to be on a show called fast and loud on the discovery channel tonight. It starts at 9 central time I think if y'all wanna check it out.


I DVR'ed it. Will catch it soon.


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

QCC said:


> View attachment 496344
> heres my 84 thats been totally 90ed .... its for sale or trade also............


very nice ride bro:nicoderm:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

CadillacTom said:


> I DVR'ed it. Will catch it soon.


Them fools cut my car out in the interviews:thumbsdown:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> Any more pics of this car?


*this caddy is tooo clean, in person its beautiful
here is some i took.
























*


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

......


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

I love that color.. Very nice car!!!! Thanks f


DIRK DIGLER said:


> *this caddy is tooo clean, in person its beautiful
> here is some i took.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

_:thumbsupamn, clean paint job on this one_


----------



## InIt2WinIt (Apr 2, 2012)

YOU MEAN MY TIO* JUAN RIVERA (THE CANDY MAN FROM NORTH INDIO)* IS WORKING ON ANOTHER CADDY FOR HIM....JUST LIKE THE FIRST FOUR DOOR ONE HE DID FOR HIM!


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

thats a bad ass pic :worship:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


What magazine this from and what year of the magazine


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*NICE COUPE!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*NICE PICS!!! I REALLY LIKE THIS BIG BODY! :thumbsup:*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*NICE PICS MR. MARS!!!! *


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Dirk Digler check out our club page http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/293926-outlaw-cc.html


----------



## traditionals (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## traditionals (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## traditionals (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## traditionals (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## F$#KADONK! (Oct 20, 2011)

carlito77 said:


> F$#KADONK! said:
> 
> 
> > caddy i just picked up i gotta do some work on it was built awhile ago and needs some tlc still looks and rides clean
> ...


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

traditionals said:


>





traditionals said:


>


Damn real nice b :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


dirttydeeds said:


>


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

My 88 Cadillac Fleetwood.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine after a few upgrades


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

doin the hydros on my boys caddy. So far so good i think. What yall think


----------



## F$#KADONK! (Oct 20, 2011)

so here are a few more pics of my lack so far i put new battery's new solenoids new motors all were bad when i bought the car and the o rings on the dumps to now all the switches are working good all so slaped in a rebuilt tranny and detailed it. next extended a arms slip yoke and 14 in cylinders so i can three wheel better and this winter redoing the interior with peanut butter with green piping should look real clean.


----------



## lowriderboy00000 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

lowriderboy00000 said:


> View attachment 503917
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

1st day I took her home 








After a few weeks 

























Pretty much still looks like the last pic gettin bac on it soon :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NOW ITS IN YOUR 5X5


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> NOW ITS IN YOUR 5X5


:finger: if u knew better u would know a lac don't fit in a5x5 buddy.lmao


----------



## ron08 (Jul 20, 2008)

I need a dash cluster for a 79 cadi pm me please


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I'M LOOKING TO BUY SOME 83 COUPE DE VILLE REAR WINDOW TRIM AND THE COWLING THAT SITS IN THE FRONT OF THE TRUNK.I'M PLANNING ON REMOVING THE VINYL 1/4TOP AND MAKING IT A HARD TOP.LMK HIT ME ON A PM THANX


----------



## bullet1503714 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

My project. Built by me and my homies from the ground here in Poland


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTT for Cadillacuffin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid651.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu237%2Fclaudio1433%2F1983cadillacfleetwoodbroughamdelegancecoupe.mp4">


----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)

my new 83 fleet coupe.


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

*THIS BITCH IS CLEAN !!!!*


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

CHOSEN101 said:


> *THIS BITCH IS CLEAN !!!!*


Ay man whats that in your avatar, lets see some pics!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*LOVE THIS KOLOR! BADAZZ FLEETWOOD HOMIE!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks homie, just trying to keep up you


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## manolomtz86 (Jul 13, 2012)

i didnt see any of these on here, 92 seville


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


sexy as hell


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Jerone110 (Dec 6, 2007)

That ish is nice!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

BLVDBROUGHAM said:


> View attachment 509168


Loveit


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

UPGRADES IN PROGRESS! CAN'T WAIT TO BE BACK ON THE STREETS!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

my 80 fleetwood


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> View attachment 512871
> 
> my 80 fleetwood


Not a big fan of the wheels and tires, but its a nice ride. I had a bagged 82 coupe deville on stock wheels with spoke caps that was that color, I regret getting rid of it!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

YUP now thats a Fleetwood or should I say a Brougham D'elgance


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

DAMN


GarciaJ100 said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Clean Brougham


64ROllin said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

YUp TTt to your Big Body


Lacman93 said:


> Mine after a few upgrades


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

caddys to the top


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 513936


 *KLEAN FLEETWOOD!:thumbsup:*


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 486745
> 
> 
> sweeeettttttttttttt!!!!!!!!


sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)

click on image


----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_YpjT9I0Aw4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)

http://youtu.be/_YpjT9I0Aw4


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Clean Brougham


Thanks homie.


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> YUp TTt to your Big Body


Damn I like those extended fender skirts. Where can I get some?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this beautiful '59 at a car show over tha weekend :wow:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

Me in Miami a few weeks ago


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Thatz Fucken Sick Homie :thumbsup::yessad:


bckbmpr84 said:


> Me in Miami a few weeks ago


----------



## *83coupe* (May 14, 2009)

I got stanless steel 80s 2door fleetwood trim and parts 4sale pm me if interested


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## *83coupe* (May 14, 2009)

i got the fleetwood bottom trim that goes around the vinyl top how much does that usally sell 4 in great condition


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone got a exploaded view of the rear brakes of a 80's fleetwood?


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

My Bebe


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


>


Cant wait to see what you do with this one!


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

CadillacsFinest said:


> Thatz Fucken Sick Homie :thumbsup::yessad:


Nice lac


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6796 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6806 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7284 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7281 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_7194 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7284 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_7281 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


you got my old lac now?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


> you got my old lac now?


My Homie has it we ridin up here in the Desert Valle de Coachella! looks clean still


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7695 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> My Homie has it we ridin up here in the Desert Valle de Coachella! looks clean still


Gabriel sold it to your homie or is gab your homie? yea that mutha fucka is clean!


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

coming soon
View attachment 521211


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

View attachment 521220


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Gabriel sold it to your homie or is gab your homie? yea that mutha fucka is clean!



Gabriel sold it to my Homie i love this ride bro super clean you did a good job on it!


familia2 của jess000, trên Flickr


familia6 của jess000, trên Flickr


familia5 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

familia4 của jess000, trên Flickr

_*1946 AND 1947 CADILLAC'S ! ON FULL DISPLAY AT OUR SHOW!*_

SKFLYERDONE của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Gabriel sold it to my Homie i love this ride bro super clean you did a good job on it!
> 
> 
> familia2 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


I didnt built it. Homeboy from Devotions did


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


> I didnt built it. Homeboy from Devotions did


WELL GOOD JOB BRO WE WILL TAKE CARE OF IT DOWN HERE!


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)

New project 49' Cadillac <a href=http://s1051.photobucket.com/albums/s435/Azteca_gold96/?action=view&current=ef4496b7.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s435/Azteca_gold96/ef4496b7.jpg border=0 alt=></a>


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

MR. MARS said:


>


nice flix


----------



## wezzie83 (Mar 10, 2011)

FOR SALE HAD IT MADE FOR AN 83 CADILLAC NEVER MOUNTED IT'S BRAND NEW PAID $ 300 FOR GRILLE AND $250 FOR CHROME ONE OF A KIND!!! MAKE AN OFFER IT'S IN TUCSON ,AZ WILL SHIP IF PRICE IS RIGHT??


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

bckbmpr84 said:


> Me in Miami a few weeks ago


that pic is clean


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## back2dsouth (Nov 26, 2009)

THIS IS BEYOND BEAUTIFUL !!!!!


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## papi_chulo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

papi_chulo said:


> View attachment 543173
> View attachment 543174
> View attachment 543175
> View attachment 543176
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

gettin polished :cheesy:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:* NICEEE!!!!*


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks brother


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Cadillac WORLD


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

GarciaJ100 said:


> Cadillac WORLD


Tight!!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

Is that the new smart car lol hahas cool pic


----------



## NIGEL310 (Mar 9, 2009)

1980 sedan deville to upgrade 90's before n after!!


----------



## NIGEL310 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

NIGEL310 said:


> View attachment 561420


----------



## DROPCADDI509 (Oct 4, 2012)

Got a 78 Paris for sale hit me up ???5095510870


----------



## jorgetellez (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING22 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AOLOWRIDING18 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING4 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


AOLOWRIDING3 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr



AOLOWRIDING2 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

THE said:


>


DAMNN!!


----------



## Ricardo13 (Feb 29, 2012)

*this is mine 85 fleetwood d'elegance*


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

THE said:


>


Badass!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Somethin for the holidays


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*THAT'S ONE CLEAN CADILLAC HOMIE!!! LOOKING GOOD!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

my back yard its a CADILLAC WORLD


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

MY 78 SEDAN


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

OMAR TRECE said:


> AOLOWRIDING18 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> AOLOWRIDING4 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

TTT FOR THE LAC'S


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

THE said:


>


Damn this is really nice


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

THE said:


>


u nailed it!
bad-ass ride:nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

OMAR TRECE said:


> AOLOWRIDING18 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> AOLOWRIDING4 của ctmOvi, trên Flickr
> ...


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:BAD AZZ HOMIE!!


THE said:


>


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:*NICE!!!!:biggrin:*


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:*NICE!!!!:biggrin:*


Thanx Homie!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

my 71 Superfly Eldog


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


niiiiiice:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: man love the way the bumper lays on the floor :h5:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

my 83 coupe


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rollerz only san antonio chapter:thumbsup:


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rollerz Only san antonio chapter:thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cruizin8duece (Jun 2, 2009)

http://youtu.be/0H263dgCvN8


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## TxTone (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 599278


thats clean


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> View attachment 594199


:thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's mine...








1980 Cadillac Coupe


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


Fuck. :fool2:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


fuckin badass 

47 was cadillac's best year by far


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> fuckin badass
> 
> 47 was cadillac's best year by far


_*Got lucky this one's is a 46 survivor bro 1 in 7 known to exist on the road!*_


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

now thats nice!!!


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Up


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

My girls.


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

NICE!!!


ONE8SEVEN said:


>


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

P1000461 - Copy.jpg (281.2 KB)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:worship:


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

old pic of my 78


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

Got somes 13' s for my 78 coupe. What kind of spacers should I use and where can I find them. Thanks


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## doublepumped (Feb 6, 2009)

]


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

*OLD SCHOOL CAD*


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Foppa (Aug 31, 2010)

doublepumped said:


> ]
> View attachment 754042
> View attachment 754090


Anymore pics of this ?? do you have the original rearaxle ?


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


>


Here's some pics I took from this show


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I finally got in the magazine with my Lac. LRM Nov 2013


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

payfred said:


> I finally got in the magazine with my Lac. LRM Nov 2013


i saw that on the stand at the store the other day, congrats


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

THE said:


>


CLEANNNNNN :thumbsup:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

My 80


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Brandon's CrossRoads:run:








Brandons Crossroads is a Non-Profit organization founded in 2012 in memory of Brandon Castellanos who died in 2006 and was only 18 years old. His last wish was carried out by his family and his tissue's were donated and helped improve the lives of more then 50 people.

You can go to www.youtube.com to see the video by putting Brandons Crossroads in the search box and you will see the front end of his 1977 Cadillac in the results. 

Help us get the work out and start talking about the importance of organ & tissue donation within the latino community. The Power of One can change the lives of more then 50 people with the gift of life and or enhance the lives of many.:thumbsup:










The Greatest Gift, is the Gift of Life​*


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

uniques66 said:


> *Brandon's CrossRoads:run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angel:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I just saw this today. Don't know much about them but I saw a '69 version up here for sale too. Anybody know tha deal on these Cadi elcos


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> I just saw this today. Don't know much about them but I saw a '69 version up here for sale too. Anybody know tha deal on these Cadi elcos


 It's a flower car they used them in funerals to transport flowers


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

OMAR TRECE said:


>





OMAR TRECE said:


>


i just came allover my computer screen :fool2:


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

my 67


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

ANY 90 OUT FOR SALE?????? GOT8 TO9G'S


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Man that green is kicking. I like that


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

My 95 Fleetwood


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Is there a (how to install a knock off on a booty kit topic) I been looking and cant find 1


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> Is there a (how to install a knock off on a booty kit topic) I been looking and cant find 1


Google it. Theres a whole build on it there

Lets see if the link works
http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ContiKit.htm

If not search
How to install a rim in a continental kit 
It'll be the first hit...


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Google it. Theres a whole build on it there
> 
> Lets see if the link works
> http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ContiKit.htm
> ...


alright homie I'll do that. Thanks for the info


----------



## yescadeville (Sep 1, 2012)

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-78-coupe-deville-lowrider-W0QQAdIdZ557695047


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## yescadeville (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Another 80


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

that's funky right there!:thumbsup:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show Hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. *

*The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
**
You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

a lil caddy love from fresno classics cc... my boys caddi


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

LiNo S said:


> View attachment 1152746
> View attachment 1152754
> a lil caddy love from fresno classics cc... my boys caddi


Real nice.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:



BigCeez said:


>


----------



## silent1jt (Nov 23, 2013)

My 83 coupe DeVille


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

DTS PERFORMANCE EDITION


----------



## irresistible (Aug 30, 2004)

My 90 more to come

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Poland DeVille

http://vimeo.com/74290940


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTT:drama:


----------



## the length (Aug 14, 2008)

my 82 caddy fleetwood coupe, 4 pump 8 batts, 10's in the front and14's in the back


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Bad Ass Caddyz


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-h...522306-caddy-uppers-fully-wrapped-molded.html


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

MR.GM84 said:


>


----------



## MOOK (Sep 18, 2006)

It was a good turn out


----------



## MOOK (Sep 18, 2006)

Young hog on the MIC


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Great show.....


----------



## lastgrand (Apr 3, 2012)

homie oaks from RESPECT C.C.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Ok i came across this video of the Caddy Fest its very long but shows every ride at the show, first 23:40min are still shots pics but after that the video starts





*


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

one of my toys...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Cadillac TTT


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

85 Fleetwood


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MISS THIS CAR IN MARYLAND.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

My baby with polynesian patterns


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> View attachment 1431074
> View attachment 1431082
> 
> My baby with polynesian patterns


Bad ass homie


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Caddy a looking good fellas


----------



## chevyimpala61 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello there.
Does somebody knows this caddy...


----------



## 90lowrider (Jul 27, 2012)

90Cadi


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Got a couple rear impact strips for 82 fleet forsale for anyone trying to keep it OG.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Does 90 rear bumper molding just pop off like the 80s style or are there bolts on the backside .dont wanna fck up the molding any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Been 3years since i sold my other Coupe. This my new caddy ive been working on since march. Still got more to do.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Lord Goofy said:


> Been 3years since i sold my other Coupe. This my new caddy ive been working on since march. Still got more to do.


Nice coupe


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking for a caddy, located in Ohio..Anything close or able to deliver let me know..No projects please, prefer full frame 2 door pre 90's or 93-95/6, chrome undercarriage, Strong motor..etc Basically a clean car...


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

chevyimpala61 said:


> Hello there.
> Does somebody knows this caddy...
> View attachment 1483874
> View attachment 1483882
> ...


Yes that caddy was originally from California , I painted the car and airbrushed also , maybe twenty years ago , it was sold on Ebay . I had heard it went to Germany.


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

JUST ME said:


>


^^^^^^^^^^^That shit is Hott Homie


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

SAVE THE DATE


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Anybody have drop mounts with exhaust all the way back?

pics please


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

JROLL said:


> Anybody have drop mounts with exhaust all the way back?
> 
> pics please


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm: DFW


----------



## Davidlistic (Oct 3, 2014)

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CADILLACS


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Nothing out there FOR SALE!? :guns:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

my old ride


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Davidlistic (Oct 3, 2014)

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CADDYS PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Davidlistic said:


> STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CADDYS PUTTING IT DOWN


Looking good


----------



## Davidlistic (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks homie


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1 of 11 or 12, 1976 Cadillac wagon. Not a custom.


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> 1 of 11 or 12, 1976 Cadillac wagon. Not a custom.


These are bad i just got a 81 wagon


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

looking for a set of engraved 93 fleetwood rockers. lmk who has a set thanks


----------



## alecc5 (Jun 30, 2008)

My 83 Lac


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

JUST ME said:


>


nice work


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

More pics of this one please^^^^^^


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## beatsmith (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## beatsmith (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

My working progress 1993 cadillac fleetwood brougham


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

My new caddy


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice caddy homie!!! Like the white on white :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

My Cadillac


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouS PINK (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouS PINK (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Where can I buy some aluminum side spears for big body lac


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## WS21310 (Sep 2, 2012)

{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;}
}


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

All couped up


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTTY (May 3, 2004)

:scrutinize: https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/5297002373.html
















Strange, but i kinda dig it! :nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 81ways (May 31, 2011)

Just picked up a 83 coupe.


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

77 DeVILLE


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:*NICE!!!!:biggrin:*


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


>


Sweet


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Emperor Goofy said:


>


houston there nice too


----------



## aron81 (Oct 5, 2015)

My 91"








Just took video of it yesterday check it out if ya want https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws2xp6p4278


----------



## 81ways (May 31, 2011)

My 83


----------



## beatsmith (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Zachsta (Jul 25, 2014)

still a work in progress but finally got my 73 back on the road last night. rebuilding some fenner lift gate pumps for it and should be juiced by the beginning of the new year finally. put the new coil springs out back and it's raked all stupid.


----------



## 93lac (Jun 17, 2016)

ill post mine!!


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

93lac said:


> ill post mine!!


That's a nice El Dorado


----------



## 93lac (Jun 17, 2016)

Marty McFly said:


> That's a nice El Dorado


thanks............but its a Fleetwood!!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

93lac said:


> thanks............but its a Fleetwood!!


Nah playa, it's a coupe de ville


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

93lac said:


> thanks............but its a Fleetwood!!


 Bro that's in El Dorado I've had six of them. You've been took. Somebody tricked you by putting Fleetwood emblems on it. Check underneath the right wheel well It'll have a GM stamp that says ELD


----------



## 93lac (Jun 17, 2016)

Marty McFly said:


> Bro that's in El Dorado I've had six of them. You've been took. Somebody tricked you by putting Fleetwood emblems on it. Check underneath the right wheel well It'll have a GM stamp that says ELD


its a 93fleetwood. check out thread when I fixed it up.....lol


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

93lac said:


> its a 93fleetwood. check out thread when I fixed it up.....lol


Bro whatever you say man


----------



## 93lac (Jun 17, 2016)

Marty McFly said:


> Bro whatever you say man


I really hope your not serious.....cant tell a Fleetwood from an Eldorado....most eldorados have 2 doors....funny shit!!


----------



## 93lac (Jun 17, 2016)

I like this pic!!


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

93lac said:


> I like this pic!!


These are my favorite year Eldorados


----------



## 93lac (Jun 17, 2016)

Marty McFly said:


> These are my favorite year Eldorados


 now I know u messin around!!....lol


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

TTT ?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

"Red Bull"


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------

